# lace party with watercolour crochet basketwave 16th to 30th



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Link

http://atty-s.blogspot.ca/2014/08/crochet-stool-cover-photo-tutorial_4.html

This you will try this easy to make in lace party and take picture.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

That is really, really neat! Thank you for posting.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Marking my place for the LP! I will be watching all the lovely color combinations that come out of this pattern. I still have my curtain to finish, though, so won't be joining in the crochet fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Marking my place for the LP! I will be watching all the lovely color combinations that come out of this pattern. I still have my curtain to finish, though, so won't be joining in the crochet fun.


Me, too. I'll be following along the projects as I have too many WIPs at the moment to take on another project, but will be interested to see how these go. It looks really interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... I have too many WIPs at the moment to take on another project, but will be interested to see how these go. It looks really interesting.


I agree with Pam & am in the same boat with WIPs. It will be a month before I can see my way clear to adding something to my list.
Interesting construction, for sure.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with Pam & am in the same boat with WIPs. It will be a month before I can see my way clear to adding something to my list.
> Interesting construction, for sure.


Ditto.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmmm, very interesting construction. I like this a lot. I may try to make a small coaster like this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with Pam & am in the same boat with WIPs. It will be a month before I can see my way clear to adding something to my list.
> Interesting construction, for sure.


Thank you for starting us off but I am struggling as well. I will follow along with interest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... I may try to make a small coaster like this.


That would be an interesting & more manageable sized project to commit to. It would make a really good hot pad - nice & thick.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am very busy today - but had to share this - since the first one is only free for very short time:
This shawl is free for 24 hours, until Sunday, August 16th, noon EST.
Levity Shawl by Kelly McClure
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/levity-shawl

By the same designer - Id use a wider edge to keep it from curling though.
Cockleshells Scarf by Kelly McClure
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cockleshells-scarf

Willow Lace Shawl by Isela Phelps
http://blog.knittingboard.com/archives/3803


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I meant to mention that the Mink Yarn crowd have further reduced the prices on the remaining stock from the last sale: 50% off now.
http://www.minkyarn.com


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That would be an interesting & more manageable sized project to commit to. It would make a really good hot pad - nice & thick.


I think so, too, and might try to fit that in.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That would be an interesting & more manageable sized project to commit to. It would make a really good hot pad - nice & thick.


hmm, that could be really interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This just came in the mail & I thought of Tanya - a quick knit for the craft table. I think that this would make a nice scarf with a heavier yarn & knit up quickly. With a matching hat - might make a good selling item.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-fancy-slip-stitch-rib-pattern/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Marking my place. I will be gone most of these week, so I won't be able to participate. Interesting pattern. Looks like fun color work.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Marking my place. I will be gone most of these week, so I won't be able to participate. Interesting pattern. Looks like fun color work.


Bev have a great vacation. Wish I could meet you at your aunt's B&B.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I will be gone most of these week...


Have fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself. 
Not too bad for a first project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, have a good trip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself.
> Not too bad for a first project.


 :thumbup: good teaching?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for starting us out. Just marking my place here too Looks interesting. Will definitely check it out! 

Bev, enjoy your vacation. Looking forward to your pictures&#128516;

Lots of new patterns to look at but have to get out to the garden now. Will check all it out later.

Wow Jane! That is excellent for his first knitting! I am assuming it is Michael?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: good teaching?


Thanks. He started it ages ago & it got put aside. The the other night, he said that he wanted to finish it & take with him. I figured that he'd need me to sit next to him for a bit until he got the rhythm but he picked it back up on his own. He is left-handed but I told him that it was better to learn right-handed so that he wouldn't have to make changes to patterns if he wanted to move on with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Wow Jane! That is excellent for his first knitting! I am assuming it is Michael?


Yes - my only other "little sweetie" is Tango & he said that he'd rather just wear my shawls as opposed to knitting them himself.
;-)
I know that I am biased but I thought that he did pretty well.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself.
> Not too bad for a first project.


Excellent. He must have been watching

 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Excellent. He must have been watching


Must have been


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself.
> Not too bad for a first project.


This is excellent! My first knitting project would have been considered lace if there had been any rhyme or reason to all the holes. LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for starting us off but I am struggling as well. I will follow along with interest.


In my case, I HAVE to work on the Guernsey. But I liked the resulting little squares- thought the technique worth remembering!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great that he decided to finish it before he left. Every time he uses it, he will think of you. Of course he could have left it with you, and you would really have treasured it.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself.
> Not too bad for a first project.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think I am going to be embarking anything new now either. I am just hoping maybe I can make some progress on Dancing Bees before I leave. I know I will be behind on an MKAL beginning at the beginning of September that I really want to do. That said, I will be happy to watch and see what else comes up these next couple of weeks.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That crochet stool cover is very interesting. That's something different.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> This is excellent!


I'll tell him that you said so. 


> My first knitting project would have been considered lace if there had been any rhyme or reason to all the holes. LOL!


Hence your definition of lace as having strategically place holes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... Of course he could have left it with you, and you would really have treasured it.


I don't think that I could take that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself.
> Not too bad for a first project.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, have a good trip.


Not bad at all for his first project!!! He did you proud!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have fun!


And from me, too, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


Thanks, Melanie 


Miss Pam said:


> Not bad at all for his first project!!! He did you proud!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's great that he decided to finish it before he left. Every time he uses it, he will think of you. Of course he could have left it with you, and you would really have treasured it.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


Michael should be proud of himself.
Add me to the group whose first "project" was full of holes!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brain56 said:


> Michael should be proud of himself.
> Add me to the group whose first "project" was full of holes!


Thank you, brain56 
Mine also went "in & out like a dog's belly" as the saying goes here - supposed to be a garter stitch scarf.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. I'll be following along the projects as I have too many WIPs at the moment to take on another project, but will be interested to see how these go. It looks really interesting.


Me too. i will follow the progress and the chat.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am very busy today - but had to share this - since the first one is only free for very short time:
> This shawl is free for 24 hours, until Sunday, August 16th, noon EST.
> Levity Shawl by Kelly McClure
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/levity-shawl
> ...


I really like Levity. I would think it would work well in cotton.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself.
> Not too bad for a first project.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, have a good trip.


From me too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, Michael is an excellent job on the dishcloth.  I think he has a good teacher, plus he has been watching you knit his entire life. 

Thanks all for the good wishes for our vacation. I am so excited to go. It will be an excellent time. 

Sue, I forgot to mention on the last thread how much I like that yarn you are doing the cowl with. It should be pretty special when you get it finished.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My first knitting project was a pair of mittens. I have three of them: two lefts and one right. Yep, got lost in the directions making mitten number two, doh! I made a matching headband, wowza, you should see my (I hesitate to use the word) grafting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, Michael is an excellent job on the dishcloth....





linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Bev & Linda


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.  

And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking. ...


Looks great, Bev - certain to be worn a lot - looks really versatile.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey - look!
A free MKAL from BunnyMuff!
Free for the duration of the MKAL (22 October)- COUPON CODE: Vanessa
Vanessa Ives MKAL by bunnymuff
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanessa-ives-mkal


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


That is so lovely, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - look!
> A free MKAL from BunnyMuff!
> Free for the duration of the MKAL (22 October)- COUPON CODE: Vanessa
> Vanessa Ives MKAL by bunnymuff
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanessa-ives-mkal


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam. Looking forward to vacation when I might have reason to wear it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam. Looking forward to vacation when I might have reason to wear it.


I bet you are! I imagine it will come in handy over on the coast.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


Congrats! I like the waist treatment, very nice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - look!
> A free MKAL from BunnyMuff!
> Free for the duration of the MKAL (22 October)- COUPON CODE: Vanessa
> Vanessa Ives MKAL by bunnymuff
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanessa-ives-mkal


Aack!! Another October MKAL! Beads and nupps, oh my. Yes, I signed up. She had me at 'dark and beautiful things', lol. Thanks for making sure I have no free time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm here!! just saving my spot! I don't have a stool for a stool cover or I would love to do it! I am afraid I am going to have to continue on with my WIP's... Vintage Crochet thanks for hosting us for the next two weeks and Sue thank you so much for the push to do the Advent Calendar Scarf.. I will get more done tomorrow


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Thanks for making sure I have no free time


I guess that we'll have no time together then. ;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I guess that we'll have no time together then. ;-)


And I'll be right there with you two.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE through 12 noon EDT Monday, August 17, enter coupon code COWL 
Dunlapby Erika Flory
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dunlap

Amelie by Marian Nelson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amelie-18

Zissly leaf shawl by Matilda Halder
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zissly-leaf-shawl


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Considering the number of Serrano on the plant...tamarque is going to be envious! :thumbup: 

I'm about to grab that one reddened pepper...and have surrounding shots of the same plant just to show off. Yes, I will be shopping at Home Depot again next year! One plant and I don't have to get more than one next year...YUM!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I really like Levity. I would think it would work well in cotton.


I did too but I had not thought of cotton. Great idea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


Looking fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the Bunnymuff heads up, Jane. I do love her patterns :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats! I like the waist treatment, very nice.


Thanks, Melanie. I have worn that style before and I love it. That's why I knew it would work for me. 

Thanks, Norma.  I did find a yo right outside the mesh panel on the back when blocking that I will have to fix.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


That looks great Bev! Glad you were able to get it done so you can wear it on your vacation! And good for you that you already got the Cancun going so you can bring that along as well.  :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the patterns Jane . I signed up for the bunny muffs one also, but don't know if I will actually do it. 

Karen, seems like your Serrano plant is doing great. Good thing you like that hot zing added to your meals  

I have a pumpkin plant in my raised bed that has gone wild! It is from one seed! Here's pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This just came in the mail & I thought of Tanya - a quick knit for the craft table. I think that this would make a nice scarf with a heavier yarn & knit up quickly. With a matching hat - might make a good selling item.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-fancy-slip-stitch-rib-pattern/


This would be good for a man's scarf. thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am very busy today - but had to share this - since the first one is only free for very short time:
> This shawl is free for 24 hours, until Sunday, August 16th, noon EST.
> Levity Shawl by Kelly McClure
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/levity-shawl
> ...


The Willow Lace shawl stitch is very similar to the Maraschino shawlette stitch. Done with a minor different technique but the result is awfully close. Interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the patterns Jane . I signed up for the bunny muffs one also, but don't know if I will actually do it.
> 
> Karen, seems like your Serrano plant is doing great. Good thing you like that hot zing added to your meals
> 
> I have a pumpkin plant in my raised bed that has gone wild! It is from one seed! Here's pictures.


I love it when you get a good productive pumpkin! Roll on Spring- half way through the last month of Winter- and the days are definitely getting longer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is magnificent. When does it take over the world?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I really like Levity. I would think it would work well in cotton.


Yes, it would. Given my experience with the fingering wt mercerized cotton on the Madryn, I think cotton would make a great choice. I have some really fine bamboo blend yarn that would also work fine.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - look!
> A free MKAL from BunnyMuff!
> Free for the duration of the MKAL (22 October)- COUPON CODE: Vanessa
> Vanessa Ives MKAL by bunnymuff
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanessa-ives-mkal


Thank you Jane. I may join you guys on this one. 😅


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, fantastic pumpkin vine! You may have to knit/crochet some mini hammocks for the pumpkins to keep them off the ground. &#128522;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have a pumpkin plant in my raised bed that has gone wild! It is from one seed! Here's pictures.


Oh my goodness, it is taking over!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hence your definition of lace as having strategically place holes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


This came out really well. Love the 'bits of lace'.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


Lovely sweater. Will probably be worn to death. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - look!
> A free MKAL from BunnyMuff!
> Free for the duration of the MKAL (22 October)- COUPON CODE: Vanessa
> Vanessa Ives MKAL by bunnymuff
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanessa-ives-mkal


Thanks, Jane - got it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - look!
> A free MKAL from BunnyMuff!
> Free for the duration of the MKAL (22 October)- COUPON CODE: Vanessa
> Vanessa Ives MKAL by bunnymuff
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vanessa-ives-mkal


Thanks, Jane - got it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Considering the number of Serrano on the plant...tamarque is going to be envious! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm about to grab that one reddened pepper...and have surrounding shots of the same plant just to show off. Yes, I will be shopping at Home Depot again next year! One plant and I don't have to get more than one next year...YUM!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the patterns Jane . I signed up for the bunny muffs one also, but don't know if I will actually do it.
> 
> Karen, seems like your Serrano plant is doing great. Good thing you like that hot zing added to your meals
> 
> I have a pumpkin plant in my raised bed that has gone wild! It is from one seed! Here's pictures.


Wow! The pumpkin looks beautiful. How many of those will you get, do you think?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love it when you get a good productive pumpkin! Roll on Spring- half way through the last month of Winter- and the days are definitely getting longer.


Beginning to feel ever so slightly Autumnish here - and the days are definitely getting shorter. I love Autumn - but not the short days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it would. Given my experience with the fingering wt mercerized cotton on the Madryn, I think cotton would make a great choice. I have some really fine bamboo blend yarn that would also work fine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Bamboo often has a slight sheen so that would look great.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love it when you get a good productive pumpkin! Roll on Spring- half way through the last month of Winter- and the days are definitely getting longer.


Me too! Feeling the change of season here too in the opposite direction


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is magnificent. When does it take over the world?


It sure does seem to be heading that way


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, fantastic pumpkin vine! You may have to knit/crochet some mini hammocks for the pumpkins to keep them off the ground. 😊


I did see those on a pin interest page. So far the fence they are growing over seems to be holding!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is magnificent. When does it take over the world?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks, Caryn. I also had to have a car project before we leave. For some reason, I need knitting to do in the car now. Never had a problem before I picked up knitting. 

Yay, Julie, almost through winter. 

Thanks, Elizabeth and Linda. Yes, I am planning on wearing it to death. 

Chris, I like the idea of hammocks for the baby pumpkins.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my goodness, it is taking over!


It really is!

Linda, I can see about 5 little ones right now, but it has lots of flowers, so who knows  ? It still has time to grow.

I also love autumn and am looking forward to the leaf color changes which are supposed to be lovely in this area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beginning to feel ever so slightly Autumnish here - and the days are definitely getting shorter. I love Autumn - but not the short days.


Our last Autumn was seriously hot and dry- maybe you will have some nice weather- forget what it has been like in your part of the UK- I kow Scotland has had a pretty abysmal Summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Me too! Feeling the change of season here too in the opposite direction


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. I also had to have a car project before we leave. For some reason, I need knitting to do in the car now. Never had a problem before I picked up knitting.
> 
> ...


I guess we would get tired of endless Spring/Autumn, but I do enjoy those seasons.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Me too! Feeling the change of season here too in the opposite direction


I noticed the colour was different this morning. I too love autumn and it is on its way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Watercolor--great color project that you suggest. Like Chris, I think a smaller version would work better as I have no stools and am on overload myself. But do love crochet work and want to do a few more projects for my winter sell.

Jane--Michael seems to have sucked in some of your talent. His first project is terrific.

Bev--sweater came out great. Never noticed the horizontal waist detail before. Looks good and comfy

Linda--that is one mighty big pumpkin plant. My best squash plants were the volunteers that grew in the compost years ago. They were acorn squash and those vines were the healthiest and largest, reaching their tentacles 12-15 ft across the lawn. Nothing grew like that in the garden! More remarkable was the fact that the deer never bothered them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Michael seems to have sucked in some of your talent. His first project is terrific.
> ...


Thanks, Tanya 
Sucked in - interesting way to put it. ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It really is!
> 
> Linda, I can see about 5 little ones right now, but it has lots of flowers, so who knows  ? It still has time to grow.
> 
> I also love autumn and am looking forward to the leaf color changes which are supposed to be lovely in this area.


I love your pumpkin!! I use to grow pumpkins when I had a large garden. It was wonderful to grow squashes because every day there was a change.. they grow so fast and beautiful  your's is so pretty and will be wonderful when mature.. you sure are getting your share of pumpkins off that one seed 
I am starting some seeds in my craft closet we bought a grow light it is just herbs but nothing from seed worked this year.. this is just an experiment and if the grow light really works then I will start my seeds in February for the garden next year. 

I love Autumn also.. last night I was cutting a onion and it reminded me of Fall... and hubby bought all the fixin's for Stroganoff!(sp) he has been craving it! so he will make a big batch tonight and we will eat on it for the next few days.. it is very rich so a little bit goes a long way


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been thinking about our current project.. even though I don't have a stool I wonder if they could be used for hot pads in the kitchen.. like a large trivet.. if made with cotton.. I am going to give them a try.. it would be a good 'Lunch' project.. the strip's should go fast and I have lots of odd and ends cotton to use  ..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Tanya
> Sucked in - interesting way to put it. ;-)


For lack of a better way of describing it. I have seen my daughter do that with me and I have recognized it part of my learning style when observing someone else do a skill/talent that I want to learn. It's as if you breath in their energy to feel the experience of what they are doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have been thinking about our current project.. even though I don't have a stool I wonder if they could be used for hot pads in the kitchen.. like a large trivet.. if made with cotton.. I am going to give them a try.. it would be a good 'Lunch' project.. the strip's should go fast and I have lots of odd and ends cotton to use  ..


Absolutely a good idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Bev!!! I keep meaning to mention how much I love your sweater!!! any chances of sharing the pattern?? I am sure you did already.. but I am slow on these things.. most of the time the designers pictures don't live up to the real thing.. yours is lovely.. and reclaimed yarn is amazing..!!! 

have a great time on your vacation... I wish that I could knit in the car!! everywhere we go takes at least a half hour to get there..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...most of the time the designers pictures don't live up to the real thing.. yours is lovely.. and reclaimed yarn is amazing..!!! ...


I concur & will add that Bev's looks better - & we haven't even seen her wearing it yet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Easter Parade~Free by Antoinette McCormick
http://amusemccormick.blogspot.ca/2015/08/easter-parade-capelet-free-pattern.html
(The graph didnt appear correctly using print friendly but I took a screen shot if anyone wants it.)

Paco-Vacuna by Terri Bethune
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paco-vacuna
(Direct PDF link.)

Val's Spumoni Ice Cream Shawl by Chris McHugh
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vals-spumoni-ice-cream-shawl
(Direct PDF link.)

This looks a neat gift idea - with some nice soap maybe
Crochet Bath Mitt
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2012/03/31/free-crochet-pattern-crochet-bath-mitt-from-redheart-com/


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am going to skip the crochet but thanks to Watercolour .I have a few things on the go and am going to do some cardigans for a KP member so feel I need to get on with the WIPs .
Have a good time Bev and enjoy your sweater .
Thanks to those who suggested patterns .
British weather has been awful this year and we have had very few days where we could sit out for any length of time .I think last month had the highest rainfall since records began . It now feels like autumn and my heating is on .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Bev!!! I keep meaning to mention how much I love your sweater!!! any chances of sharing the pattern??


Thanks, Ronie and Jane. I love the pattern and it is such a quick knit. I am thinking that I could do a short version and/or one with a different lace panel. Having the basic pattern in the style that I like, opens up to different possibilities. Here's the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore

Thanks also to Ann and Tanya.  Tanya, I love the waist detail also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I am going to skip the crochet but thanks to Watercolour .I have a few things on the go and am going to do some cardigans for a KP member so feel I need to get on with the WIPs ....


Please continue to hang out with us, though, Ann, & share your progress with us.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Please continue to hang out with us, though, Ann, & share your progress with us.


Oh, yes.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, I forgot to compliment you on your sons first project. He did good. That will be like taking mom with him to school. &#128522;&#128512;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am going to skip the crochet but thanks to Watercolour .I have a few things on the go and am going to do some cardigans for a KP member so feel I need to get on with the WIPs .
> Have a good time Bev and enjoy your sweater .
> Thanks to those who suggested patterns .
> British weather has been awful this year and we have had very few days where we could sit out for any length of time .I think last month had the highest rainfall since records began . It now feels like autumn and my heating is on .


I agree with the others.. just because we are busy with our projects it is fun to stop in here and visit... share... listen and have a good time  so please stick around.. we enjoy your company


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I forgot to compliment you on your sons first project. He did good.


Thank you, Chris


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--While it is fun to share a joint project, I view LP as my online knitting group where we share all of our work, questions, frustrations and celebrations and lots of the kind of interpersonal chatter that occurs when a group of women get together to work on something. And though I would like to meet in person, there is something special about working regularly with people from all over the world with so many backgrounds and getting to know each other.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I would echo what the others have said. I amveryisolated here so I love the company here. We do our own projects. We would miss you posts :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--like that Paco-Vacuna site: looks like some very good small patterns.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Cute pumpkin Caryn. Pumpkin plants do take a lot of room. If your lawn is skimpy you can plant some pumpkins or watermelons in a mound in the middle and just let them go. They will cover a lot of ground and you get treats too 

I do like the idea of a hotpad or dishcloth using VintageCrochet's pattern. Like most of us I have odd bits of cotton yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our last Autumn was seriously hot and dry- maybe you will have some nice weather- forget what it has been like in your part of the UK- I kow Scotland has had a pretty abysmal Summer.


It has been warm here on the whole but we have also had a lot of heavy rain. i've only had to top up the bird bath once all summer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--like that Paco-Vacuna site: looks like some very good small patterns.


It would be more convenient if they showed thumbnail pics, though. There is a direct pdf link on the Ravelry page for those two mpatterns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I noticed the colour was different this morning. I too love autumn and it is on its way.


 :thumbup: There was a distinct nip in the air last night and it just smells like Autumn is closing in.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> And I'll be right there with you two.


My only salvation is the needles and hooks I need are busy and that means no additional projects until something is finished. Working mostly on the monster pants then want to concentrate on DB and some stocking caps. HOW did I get in this mess?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...HOW did I get in this mess?


Uhhmm - could it be the company that you keep?
;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am going to skip the crochet but thanks to Watercolour .I have a few things on the go and am going to do some cardigans for a KP member so feel I need to get on with the WIPs .
> Have a good time Bev and enjoy your sweater .
> Thanks to those who suggested patterns .
> British weather has been awful this year and we have had very few days where we could sit out for any length of time .I think last month had the highest rainfall since records began . It now feels like autumn and my heating is on .


We are not far from you. Haven't got as far as heating yet but the blanket for my knees in the evening has made a couple of ppearances.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--While it is fun to share a joint project, I view LP as my online knitting group where we share all of our work, questions, frustrations and celebrations and lots of the kind of interpersonal chatter that occurs when a group of women get together to work on something. And though I would like to meet in person, there is something special about working regularly with people from all over the world with so many backgrounds and getting to know each other.


Agree wholeheartedly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My only salvation is the needles and hooks I need are busy and that means no additional projects until something is finished. Working mostly on the monster pants then want to concentrate on DB and some stocking caps. HOW did I get in this mess?


Maybe a certain party had something to do with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am going to skip the crochet but thanks to Watercolour .I have a few things on the go and am going to do some cardigans for a KP member so feel I need to get on with the WIPs .
> Have a good time Bev and enjoy your sweater .
> Thanks to those who suggested patterns .
> British weather has been awful this year and we have had very few days where we could sit out for any length of time .I think last month had the highest rainfall since records began . It now feels like autumn and my heating is on .


Like that joke, Summer was last Wednesday!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like that joke, Summer was last Wednesday!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It has been warm here on the whole but we have also had a lot of heavy rain. i've only had to top up the bird bath once all summer.


As I had said, I knew Scotland had been very wet- maybe the Autumn will be better? Who knows at this point?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Uhhmm - could it be the company that you keep?
> ;-)


Or my "want to" is bigger than my "can do".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It would be more convenient if they showed thumbnail pics, though. There is a direct pdf link on the Ravelry page for those two mpatterns.


very true


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Or my "want to" is bigger than my "can do".


We've all got that problem - some of us maybe worse than others. Bev, for one, seems to handle it very sensibly, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Easter Parade~Free by Antoinette McCormick
> http://amusemccormick.blogspot.ca/2015/08/easter-parade-capelet-free-pattern.html
> (The graph didnt appear correctly using print friendly but I took a screen shot if anyone wants it.)
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We've all got that problem - some of us maybe worse than others. Bev, for one, seems to handle it very sensibly, though.


Aww, thank you, Jane. I think. LOLOLOL I seem to leave WIP's scattered in the distance.  When I get back, I want to work on my Shipwreck. I have till the end of the year to get it done.

Got to go clean a church so that I we can go on vacation. It is just hard to find my Get Up and Go on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Please continue to hang out with us, though, Ann, & share your progress with us.


Yrs, please, Ann.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...When I get back, I want to work on my Shipwreck...


Oh, I forgot that one - maybe I should take that back. ;-)


> I have till the end of the year to get it done.


Why until the end of the year?


> Got to go clean a church so that I we can go on vacation....


That's convenient: while you're on your knees scrubbing, you can say a few prayers at the same time. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Aww, thank you, Jane. I think. LOLOLOL I seem to leave WIP's scattered in the distance.  When I get back, I want to work on my Shipwreck. I have till the end of the year to get it done.
> 
> Got to go clean a church so that I we can go on vacation. It is just hard to find my Get Up and Go on a Sunday afternoon.


Sounds like you really need that break, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: There was a distinct nip in the air last night and it just smells like Autumn is closing in.


It's beginning to feel that way here, too, although we are unusually dry here this summer and it's been much hotter. Have been breaking all sorts of heat records. Had a lot of rain on Friday but not nearly enough to mKe up the deficit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My only salvation is the needles and hooks I need are busy and that means no additional projects until something is finished. Working mostly on the monster pants then want to concentrate on DB and some stocking caps. HOW did I get in this mess?


I don't know, but I'm there, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's convenient: while you're on your knees scrubbing, you can say a few prayers at the same time. ;-)


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well feeling so down today. The heat is oppressive and my eyes are feeling very scratchy again. Got stood up for my ride to the commemorative memorial so treated myself to a bag of chip and now feel even worse. Anyone ever do that!

Finished the Maraschino shawl and am unhappy with it and even more unhappy at the amount of time spent on it The side edges are way too tight despite my trying to keep the Kfb increases loose and it is causing them to curl. So feeling pretty depressed both physically and emotionally. Wish I could go out and just spend an hour digging the soil and weeding and planting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well feeling so down today. ...


Sorry that things are conspiring against you today, Tanya. The worst blow, I am sure, is not getting to that event for your friend. It is casting a pall on everything, I'd say.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> I have a pumpkin plant in my raised bed that has gone wild! It is from one seed!


You may have to replace the hay often...but the unripened pumpkins can be supported with it so you don't have broken vines.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am so sorry that you are feeling so out of sorts.{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry that things are conspiring against you today, Tanya. The worst blow, I am sure, is not getting to that event for your friend. It is casting a pall on everything, I'd say.


So true. These people knew that it was important to me to go and they were so caught up in their own stuff they neglected to tell me they no longer were living in their house but had moved. It felt very hurtful on several levels and am struggling to absorb the hurt and loss. The shawl was just icing on the cake and the binge, mini that it was, pure self-abuse. Trying to pull something together out this day. Hoping it cools off when the sun goes down and perhaps lets me get outside a bit in the garden. Thanx for the understanding.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all for asking me to stay ,that had been my intention but wanted to finish things I had started since coming here .I did someone a favour and she keeps asking me to do more knitting so I said I will do a few cardigans for her girls but will have to put a stop to it after these.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am so sorry that you are feeling so out of sorts.{{{{Hugs}}}}


Thanx Norma. Definitely need some right now. It feels good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You may have to replace the hay often...but the unripened pumpkins can be supported with it so you don't have broken vines.


The green bell is green when ripe; the chocolate or purple bell is purple when it grows. The orange one starts green and turns orange. The serranos are a beautiful bright red; have no idea what they taste like when green.

Those squash vines are amazingly strong. I have had 5-7 lb squash hanging off a fence without the vines breaking.

Watching tomatoes ripen is always one of the joys of gardening.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you all for asking me to stay ,that had been my intention but wanted to finish things I had started since coming here .I did someone a favour and she keeps asking me to do more knitting so I said I will do a few cardigans for her girls but will have to put a stop to it after these.


Well bring those cards here to do and share the experience with us.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The green bell is green when ripe; the chocolate or purple bell is purple when it grows. The orange one starts green and turns orange. The serranos are a beautiful bright red; have no idea what they taste like when green.
> 
> Those squash vines are amazingly strong. I have had 5-7 lb squash hanging off a fence without the vines breaking.
> 
> Watching tomatoes ripen is always one of the joys of gardening.


I'll have to check the label of the "green" bell. I suspect I grabbed a red bell...though I'm quite certain about the "chocolate" bell. The chocolate appears to start out black...it may mature to an all-over brown like the red will be an all-over red.

Not sure I really want to try green serrano...they're healthy enough! But the funds come in this Wednesday and we don't have any tomitillos (sp?) bought yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am so sorry that you are feeling so out of sorts.{{{{Hugs}}}}


Me, too, Tanya! {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Or my "want to" is bigger than my "can do".


I know that feeling. :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well feeling so down today. The heat is oppressive and my eyes are feeling very scratchy again. Got stood up for my ride to the commemorative memorial so treated myself to a bag of chip and now feel even worse. Anyone ever do that!
> 
> Finished the Maraschino shawl and am unhappy with it and even more unhappy at the amount of time spent on it The side edges are way too tight despite my trying to keep the Kfb increases loose and it is causing them to curl. So feeling pretty depressed both physically and emotionally. Wish I could go out and just spend an hour digging the soil and weeding and planting.


Oh, Tanya, you so need a hug. The shawl isn't the problem, put it to one side until you have recovered your equilibrium. Have your own private commemoration. Hope you can get into the garden and let your unhappiness go.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

All look very appetising. Good eating is in your future.



kaixixang said:


> You may have to replace the hay often...but the unripened pumpkins can be supported with it so you don't have broken vines.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, Tanya, you so need a hug. The shawl isn't the problem, put it to one side until you have recovered your equilibrium. Have your own private commemoration. Hope you can get into the garden and let your unhappiness go.


Yes. That is kind of what I am doing. Getting support and then confronting myself. I will do a small piece for Robin in my thinking/meditation and send her spirit my caring feelings and appreciation for her being in my life.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Tanya! {{{{HUGS}}}}


thank you Pam. it feels good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Watching tomatoes ripen is always one of the joys of gardening.


Matched only by pulling the first ripe one off the vine,hopefully warmed by the sun and putting it straight into your mouth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my "Be With You". Quite pleased with this considering it is not fancy yarn. I may reblock it because I'm not happy with the edge. I blocked it as suggested in the pattern but it is neither one thing or the other - a smooth curve or gentle point.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes. That is kind of what I am doing. Getting support and then confronting myself. I will do a small piece for Robin in my thinking/meditation and send her spirit my caring feelings and appreciation for her being in my life.


 :thumbup: Thinking of you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, one of my resolutions in Jan was finishing Shipwreck by the end of the year, which gives me a little leeway in starting more WIPs. 

Tanya, sorry you missed out on your gathering today. Hugs. It sounds as if you are dealing with it in a positive manner. More hugs.

Oh, Linda, what a lovely shawl. You did a great job on that stitching. Love the color.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Bev.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hugs Tanya. Hope things get better for you soon.

Glad to learn I'm not alone with my needle and hook problem. 

Now I found a pair of mittens I started and now can't find the pattern. It was in a magazine and I made another item from it, closed and filed the magazine. Oops! These have long cuffs with a pretty design. A different rib stitch I think. Perfect for a 3/4 length sleeve coat. I think these wips are multiplying. If I find all of them, stop their breeding and get them finished I may find another full set of needles. Amazing how something set aside to finish an urgent project can be easily set aside again and eventually become forgotten; especially when it is something for yourself or something you won't need until . . .

Bev, did I comment on your sweater? Very nnie.
kx, lovely garden. I've gotten several roma tomatoes and some sweet 100s. Several cucumbers but the watermelons all had blossom end rot. Cantaloupe are about the size of a snurf football. I lost the battle with the squash beetles. I picked beetles and eggs. The leaves were lacy where I cut out the sections with eggs on them and next day there would be twice as many beetles. The marigolds didn't seem to bother them but the thyme and basil seems to work on tomato worms. I've only seen 2 this season so far. My peppers didn't do good this year. I got a few gypsy and banana peppers but just found the first bell pepper about the size of a golf ball.

The advent calendar scarves all look great. Lovely colors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is my "Be With You". Quite pleased with this considering it is not fancy yarn. I may reblock it because I'm not happy with the edge. I blocked it as suggested in the pattern but it is neither one thing or the other - a smooth curve or gentle point.


Fabulous! Absolutely beautiful, Linda!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry you are having a crummy day Tanya. To bad we don't live closer, you could weed to your heart's content in my garden


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Linda. Such pretty blue and I love the blue beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I also love autumn and am looking forward to the leaf color changes which are supposed to be lovely in this area.


When I used to teach at SAFF every year, my favorite part of the trip was seeing the beautiful fall colors of the mountains!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Thank you all for asking me to stay ,that had been my intention but wanted to finish things I had started since coming here .I did someone a favour and she keeps asking me to do more knitting so I said I will do a few cardigans for her girls but will have to put a stop to it after these.


My best response for people who ask me if I will knit for them: No, but I would be happy to teach you so you can do it.

They back off like I have dragon breath and never ask again.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Here is my "Be With You". Quite pleased with this considering it is not fancy yarn. I may reblock it because I'm not happy with the edge. I blocked it as suggested in the pattern but it is neither one thing or the other - a smooth curve or gentle point.


So beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Tanya - go out in the garden and give away your crummy day to the air. Then do something that has absolutely no purpose other than to make you happy and feel good. You have my permission. Go!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well feeling so down today. The heat is oppressive and my eyes are feeling very scratchy again. Got stood up for my ride to the commemorative memorial so treated myself to a bag of chip and now feel even worse. Anyone ever do that!
> 
> Finished the Maraschino shawl and am unhappy with it and even more unhappy at the amount of time spent on it The side edges are way too tight despite my trying to keep the Kfb increases loose and it is causing them to curl. So feeling pretty depressed both physically and emotionally. Wish I could go out and just spend an hour digging the soil and weeding and planting.


It sounds like you have had a rough day!! I hope you find something to cheer you up .. I think once you block the Marachino it will look better for you.. I really hate it also though to spend so much time on something to have it be a disappointment.. been there way to often.. we just need to relish in the project that do turn out


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda I would be proud to say I made that.. I think your curly edge is very pretty... plus I am partial to that color 

I am working on a crochet mat like the stool cover.. I have gotten half way through day 6 of my scarf.. I love the star stitch and am also working out the colors.. It will be white, peach and a baby blue.. it should use up all my spare cotton


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Poor you ,Tanya .get well soon .
Linda that is beautiful and the blue is a great shade .

,


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Matched only by pulling the first ripe one off the vine,hopefully warmed by the sun and putting it straight into your mouth.


Yes, indeed!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry you are having a crummy day Tanya. To bad we don't live closer, you could weed to your heart's content in my garden


Some days it is the best therapy: all that rhythmic, aggressive energy. And just did a bit of that this evening and transplanted 4 new cabbage seedlings. With any hope some good cabbages for the Fall.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It sounds like you have had a rough day!! I hope you find something to cheer you up .. I think once you block the Marachino it will look better for you.. I really hate it also though to spend so much time on something to have it be a disappointment.. been there way to often.. we just need to relish in the project that do turn out


On this project the edges do not have enough stretch and if a solution can't be found, it will get frogged. Can't stand looking at a problem without a solution. It just sticks in my craw and keeps me from moving forward. I will give it a couple of days after finishing off the other 2 projects that need ends tucked in and blocking. And then it needs to either be something or become repurposed yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the way you all have been so supportive. Much appreciation and gratitude for you all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--Your Be With You looks sharp. I can see why you don;t like the edge blocking.In its current state it has a more folksy feel to it; a smoother edge might be a little more sophisticated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is my "Be With You". ..


Oh, so pretty, Linda !!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Roni, it's true, the pumpkin is changing each day - It almost seems I can see it growing! Those grow lights should work for you to start your seeds.

Ann, I am so glad you will be hanging around with the lp. I am looking forward to the progress you are making on the advent scarf. I think I remember that you said you were on day 14?

Melanie, I think we will plant pumpkin and winter squash outside the raised bed boxes next year! 

Tricia, I think you hit the nail on the head with saying our want to is bigger than our can do!

Tanya, that is so sad that you couldn't get your ride to participate in the commemorative. That had to be a big let down. I hope you got to work it out and get into the garden. I have often "treated" myself to a snack that is not good for me, but certainly is comforting. I think sometimes you just need to do that.

Nice produce you are getting Karen! Enjoy.

Ooh Linda. Your shawl is gorgeous and so well done. I think the edge looks just fine the way it is and it is my favorite color :thumbup: 

Elizabeth, what is SAFF?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Watercolour, for hosting this Lace Party. The Crochet Stool Cover looks like a great project. 

I am marking my page - 2


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had an unexpectedly busy day. We came home from church to get a message from our daughter that she was coming with her two little ones, Alexandra and Jackson. Today is Alexandra 's 5th birthday and we were supposed to be going up this afternoon for her birthday. Her former au pair, Erin was supposed to have arrived from Australia at 10.30 last night, but because of plane problems and the software glitch on the east coast last night her flight didn't get here until after 3 am, so Kat wanted the kids out of the house so her DH and Erin could sleep in peace. My DD and my DH took Alexandra with them to pick up her other car which had been in for service and to get balloons for her party. I stayed at home with Jackson. We walked over to the park and saw a turtle which fascinated him. Later after Kat returned, Alexandra and Jackson sat on.my swing. 

Here are a couple of pics.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, really looks good.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that is beautiful. One of these days I will progress beyond Clue 1.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Here is my "Be With You". Quite pleased with this considering it is not fancy yarn. I may reblock it because I'm not happy with the edge. I blocked it as suggested in the pattern but it is neither one thing or the other - a smooth curve or gentle point.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Here are a couple of pics...


Sweet , Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, sorry you had a lousy day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had an unexpectedly busy day. We came home from church to get a message from our daughter that she was coming with her two little ones, Alexandra and Jackson. Today is Alexandra 's 5th birthday and we were supposed to be going up this afternoon for her birthday. Her former au pair, Erin was supposed to have arrived from Australia at 10.30 last night, but because of plane problems and the software glitch on the east coast last night her flight didn't get here until after 3 am, so Kat wanted the kids out of the house so her DH and Erin could sleep in peace. My DD and my DH took Alexandra with them to pick up her other car which had been in for service and to get balloons for her party. I stayed at home with Jackson. We walked over to the park and saw a turtle which fascinated him. Later after Kat returned, Alexandra and Jackson sat on.my swing.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> Sue


Lovely photos, Sue- sometimes surprise days are the best.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had an unexpectedly busy day. We came home from church to get a message from our daughter that she was coming with her two little ones, Alexandra and Jackson. Today is Alexandra 's 5th birthday and we were supposed to be going up this afternoon for her birthday. Her former au pair, Erin was supposed to have arrived from Australia at 10.30 last night, but because of plane problems and the software glitch on the east coast last night her flight didn't get here until after 3 am, so Kat wanted the kids out of the house so her DH and Erin could sleep in peace. My DD and my DH took Alexandra with them to pick up her other car which had been in for service and to get balloons for her party. I stayed at home with Jackson. We walked over to the park and saw a turtle which fascinated him. Later after Kat returned, Alexandra and Jackson sat on.my swing.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> Sue


Great photos, Sue. Sounds like a busy but great day!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


Bev, your sweater is fantastic!! You will choose to use this one often. I probably missed or hurried past the post when you let us all know the name of your pattern so would you please tell me again the name of this one? It really looks like I should try it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Here is my "Be With You". Quite pleased with this considering it is not fancy yarn. I may reblock it because I'm not happy with the edge. I blocked it as suggested in the pattern but it is neither one thing or the other - a smooth curve or gentle point.


That is lovely. It looks quite different in your yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, great GKs. They look really happy :thumbup: The surprise birthday was cool. New favourite word here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Fabulous! Absolutely beautiful, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Linda. Such pretty blue and I love the blue beads.


Thank you, Mel. I think the beads cost more than the yarn did.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you, Elizabeth.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda I would be proud to say I made that.. I think your curly edge is very pretty... plus I am partial to that color
> 
> I am working on a crochet mat like the stool cover.. I have gotten half way through day 6 of my scarf.. I love the star stitch and am also working out the colors.. It will be white, peach and a baby blue.. it should use up all my spare cotton


Thank you, Ronie. Sounds like you have been busy. Will look forward to photos.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Poor you ,Tanya .get well soon .
> Linda that is beautiful and the blue is a great shade .
> 
> ,


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--Your Be With You looks sharp. I can see why you don;t like the edge blocking.In its current state it has a more folksy feel to it; a smoother edge might be a little more sophisticated.


I think I need to thread the blocking wires differently to get a smooth edge - or I could give the blocking wires a miss and just pull out gentle points. It looks messy to me at the moment.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, so pretty, Linda !!


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had an unexpectedly busy day. We came home from church to get a message from our daughter that she was coming with her two little ones, Alexandra and Jackson. Today is Alexandra 's 5th birthday and we were supposed to be going up this afternoon for her birthday. Her former au pair, Erin was supposed to have arrived from Australia at 10.30 last night, but because of plane problems and the software glitch on the east coast last night her flight didn't get here until after 3 am, so Kat wanted the kids out of the house so her DH and Erin could sleep in peace. My DD and my DH took Alexandra with them to pick up her other car which had been in for service and to get balloons for her party. I stayed at home with Jackson. We walked over to the park and saw a turtle which fascinated him. Later after Kat returned, Alexandra and Jackson sat on.my swing.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> Sue


Lovely happy children. Hope Alexandra enjoyed her birthday.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, that is beautiful. One of these days I will progress beyond Clue 1.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. It really is a quick knit and only took 12 days, even though I was working on other things as well. When you pick it up again, you will race through it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely. It looks quite different in your yarn. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. The stripes don't show well on the photos but are quite subtle anyway. I was determined not to buy yarn especially for the project so used some 100% merino that I had in - more leftovers as I'm sticking to my use 3, buy 1 rule. I'm saving up all my "buy 1"s for the wool fest in Bristol in September.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Norma. The stripes don't show well on the photos but are quite subtle anyway. I was determined not to buy yarn especially for the project so used some 100% merino that I had in - more leftovers as I'm sticking to my use 3, buy 1 rule. I'm saving up all my "buy 1"s for the wool fest in Bristol in September.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I haven't mentioned how great your sweater came out. &#128522;&#128518;&#128512;

Linda your shawl is perfect, I really like that pattern. 

Tanya, feel better fast. Could you possibly have poison ivy in your eyes? When my eyes bother me I rinse them with an eye wash that uses boric acid in it. They are hard to find I think and certainly don't come as strong as they used to be when I was a child. That's what mom would use and it worked like a charm. Aunt Tilly even has a story about how eyewash helped her son when he had a mosquito bite (I think?) in his ear and that is what she used to treat it until she could get to the Dr.s office. The doctor said its a good thing you used this or he could have gone deaf without any treatment. 

Sue, love the grandkids pictures. 
I saw mine yesterday and gave Amara her socks to try on while Collin wasn't around to help prevent the jealousy. Of course eventually he saw them and belly ached because I didn't make him a pair. I do have yarn for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Norma. The stripes don't show well on the photos but are quite subtle anyway. I was determined not to buy yarn especially for the project so used some 100% merino that I had in - more leftovers as I'm sticking to my use 3, buy 1 rule. I'm saving up all my "buy 1"s for the wool fest in Bristol in September.


That sounds a wonderful idea, Linda- how to beat the storage problem, too. I forgot to mention your blue shawl earlier- I hope you have resolved the edging dilemma. Mum loved her years in Bristol- that is where she trained to be an Occupational Therapist. September is not far away!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Bev, really looks good.
> Sue


Thanks Sue. It blocked excellently. More pictures to come later. 

Your Jackson and his encounter with a turtle is so sweet. So is your birthday girl. Thanks for sharing.

Thanks, Jan. I am so pleased with it. Here's the link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just have to find the time. I am slowly working through WIPs.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thank you, Sue. It really is a quick knit and only took 12 days, even though I was working on other things as well. When you pick it up again, you will race through it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those all look so yummy.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> You may have to replace the hay often...but the unripened pumpkins can be supported with it so you don't have broken vines.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a wonderful idea, Linda- how to beat the storage problem, too. I forgot to mention your blue shawl earlier- I hope you have resolved the edging dilemma. Mum loved her years in Bristol- that is where she trained to be an Occupational Therapist. September is not far away!


Thank you, Tanya. I haven't reblocked yet - it will wait a little while. It is going to make a nice casual shawl. I wore it to the supermarket this morning and it goes very well with casual trousers and a light sweater.

My daughter lives in Bristol - ended up there due to her prtner's job. She hadn't realised until she started the family tree that was where a branch of the family originated - my grandmother on my mother's side. Her grandfather so my great, great used to drive the Bristol to London coach and that is where he met his wife - the daughter of a blacksmith, living close to Covent Garden.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...or I could give the blocking wires a miss and just pull out gentle points...


If I want really strong points, I pin them separately. I tried using the wires & then pulling the wires for a good stretch but I don't think that it works as well.

Does it recommend a larger size needle for the BO?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I better chime in so that maybe, just maybe I will get alerts to new postings!!! Grandchildren still here...so tired and exhausted. It is also very hot here with many afternoon showers this time of year...makes it difficult to do much when the rain storms come up. I am almost finished with my second tree of life blanket...just 20 rows to go, the I have to stitch on the border for the top...whew.....I think I have the entire tree memorized.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I haven't reblocked yet - it will wait a little while. It is going to make a nice casual shawl. I wore it to the supermarket this morning and it goes very well with casual trousers and a light sweater.
> 
> My daughter lives in Bristol - ended up there due to her prtner's job. She hadn't realised until she started the family tree that was where a branch of the family originated - my grandmother on my mother's side. Her grandfather so my great, great used to drive the Bristol to London coach and that is where he met his wife - the daughter of a blacksmith, living close to Covent Garden.


Is there an oops there, Linda? Family history is fascinating!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think I need to thread the blocking wires differently to get a smooth edge - or I could give the blocking wires a miss and just pull out gentle points. It looks messy to me at the moment.


I do get that. Will the edge let you pull it out evenly for a smooth appearance? If not, then arranging the points will be in order. How does the pattern edge look as per designer?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Elizabeth, what is SAFF?


Southeast Animal Fiber Forum. It is in Asheville in October. Filled with tons of fiber/yarn vendors and classes. Used to teach a full schedule, filling every available hour there so I wouldn't break the bank with fiber purchases. Still managed to do plenty of damage to the bank account on breaks and lunch, though. :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had an unexpectedly busy day. We came home from church to get a message from our daughter that she was coming with her two little ones, Alexandra and Jackson.
> Sue


What happy cuties!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hugs Tanya. Hope things get better for you soon.
> 
> Glad to learn I'm not alone with my needle and hook problem.
> 
> ...


My readings this a.m. are not positive for garden problems. Read an interesting piece on chemtrails are the use of coal fly ash for atmospheric control. It's impact is really devastating on the weather and human life, given the high level of toxicity and carcinogenic nature of the ingredients of this industrial waste product. I went out yesterday for some renewal of my sanity in the garden and discovered the problem with the first orange pepper I had was infecting many of the peppers, some of which were of significant size. They all had this large white blotch which I discovered is sun scald. It affects peppers and tomatoes and realized that my first blue beech tomato was affected with this. One cause is insufficient calcium in the plant cells which may have occurred when the seedlings were grown or the soil being deficient. The other aspect is exposure to the dry hot sun of the late summer. So these plants get sunburned just like people. Live and learn. Had to pick about 4 or 5 peppers green and not the sweet orange I expected, but there is still edible meat on the fruit, just not what I was looking for.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks. He started it ages ago & it got put aside. The the other night, he said that he wanted to finish it & take with him. I figured that he'd need me to sit next to him for a bit until he got the rhythm but he picked it back up on his own. He is left-handed but I told him that it was better to learn right-handed so that he wouldn't have to make changes to patterns if he wanted to move on with it.


That is fantastic, Jane! It will be a very special connection to home and you. 

Have a great trip, Bev!!! Please enjoy those ocean waves for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I haven't mentioned how great your sweater came out. 😊😆😀
> 
> Linda your shawl is perfect, I really like that pattern.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention PI in the eyes. I did consider that and took my PI remedy to no avail so it is not PI. Did have a case of it in the eyes couple of years back and it was wicked as I wasn't thinking Pi given it was mid winter time. Thank you wood stove!

Boric acid? Haven't heard that in some time. It used to be a household item for all kinds of healing. I do remember boric acid eye wash being used when a child. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--wonderful photos of the grands. Love seeing pics of children in action. Gives such a personal feeling about them. Turtles are a wonder. Hope the surprise party was one and went well for Alexandra.

Ros--you pics of Jackson are also wonderful. Glad he is feeling better and hope his health maintains. It seems like it was a long struggle for him.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning all. This will be the last pictures of the sweater. Yay! It is done and looking good.  So pleased.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I am almost finished with my second tree of life blanket...


Way to go!
Enjoy the rest of the visit with your grandchildren.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is fantastic, Jane! It will be a very special connection to home and you....


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Yay! It is done and looking good.  So pleased.


Definitely looking good, Bev!
What a great creation - made even sweeter by having used that repurposed yarn.
You have a right to be pleased!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What a great surprise Sue. Happy B-day Alexandra!

Your cardi came out really nice Bev. Looking good.

Woo hoo! DFL. Soon you will have free needles for another project. After you recover from the visit with the grands.

Weekend was slow, not much KAL knitting but I did get most of my mini-sock done (for a yarn swap). But my floors are clean!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

We've already collected a few of her designs - this is the latest.
Concert by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/concert

Shell Lace Stole by Wendy Poole
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shell-lace-stole

Sophisticated Lace by Joan McGowan-Michael
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sophisticated-lace-2

Serendipity Hat by Little Miss Stitcher
http://little-miss-stitcher.blogspot.ca/2015/03/serendipity-knit-hat-free-pattern.html

Lace Leaf Cardigan by E. J. Slayton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-leaf-cardigan-2

Maybe with the help of Elizabeths dictionary
Rosinaschaltuchby CharlyS CharlyS
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosinaschaltuch

BLEU LAVANDE by Louti 2012
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bleu-lavande


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well feeling so down today. The heat is oppressive and my eyes are feeling very scratchy again. Got stood up for my ride to the commemorative memorial so treated myself to a bag of chip and now feel even worse. Anyone ever do that!
> 
> Finished the Maraschino shawl and am unhappy with it and even more unhappy at the amount of time spent on it The side edges are way too tight despite my trying to keep the Kfb increases loose and it is causing them to curl. So feeling pretty depressed both physically and emotionally. Wish I could go out and just spend an hour digging the soil and weeding and planting.


I am sorry your ride didn't work out, Tanya. I hope Monday/today is a better day. (Yes, I have done that and regretted it.)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Morning all. This will be the last pictures of the sweater. Yay! It is done and looking good.  So pleased.


Looks great, Bev! So nice to put a face to my LP friends!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had an unexpectedly busy day. We came home from church to get a message from our daughter that she was coming with her two little ones, Alexandra and Jackson. Today is Alexandra 's 5th birthday and we were supposed to be going up this afternoon for her birthday. Her former au pair, Erin was supposed to have arrived from Australia at 10.30 last night, but because of plane problems and the software glitch on the east coast last night her flight didn't get here until after 3 am, so Kat wanted the kids out of the house so her DH and Erin could sleep in peace. My DD and my DH took Alexandra with them to pick up her other car which had been in for service and to get balloons for her party. I stayed at home with Jackson. We walked over to the park and saw a turtle which fascinated him. Later after Kat returned, Alexandra and Jackson sat on.my swing.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> Sue


Those are very sweet photos of your grandkids, Sue. I hope you had a wonderful time together.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Norma. The stripes don't show well on the photos but are quite subtle anyway. I was determined not to buy yarn especially for the project so used some 100% merino that I had in - more leftovers as I'm sticking to my use 3, buy 1 rule. I'm saving up all my "buy 1"s for the wool fest in Bristol in September.


I would, too!!! Happy Shopping is September!!! 

Your shawl is beautiful, Linda. It is a unique finish to the edge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely looking good, Bev!
> What a great creation - made even sweeter by having used that repurposed yarn.
> You have a right to be pleased!


I couldn't agree more! Enjoy your sweater, Bev, and the trip you will be wearing it on!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the wonderful pattern selection, Jane. 

Our weekend was great! We went up to see them because someone had hit one of their motorcycles in the apartment parking lot. It had minor bumps and bangs, but wouldn't start. Come to find out when hubby and a friend were checking it over Saturday morning, it had gotten shifted out of neutral and into gear. Bikes don't start then. They shifted it back and it fired right off. It ran great all weekend (I got to ride it while she was as work!!!), we left it up there, and pulled the empty trailer back home. 

Yes, I had my priorities in order - I knit all of the way up there and all of the way back (5 hours one way), and managed to squeak in a little knitting time in-between activities. 

We had a very nice time together.  I will share photos when I start my party on the 30th.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now if Bev...my Northern Neighbor hadn't planned her trip...I could arrange a nupp lesson for me. I've worked the bobble successfully...note that Orchid dishcloth in previous LP. Who else is within 2-10 hours of Indianapolis, IN?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Our weekend was great!...


Glad your weekend was a success. 
We'll enjoy the pics next party, I am sure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your sweater is brilliant and really suits you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that does sound as though you had a good time


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely looking good, Bev!
> What a great creation - made even sweeter by having used that repurposed yarn.
> You have a right to be pleased!


Ditto from me, Bev. It looks great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that sweater sure is a winner and it looks great on you. Big Kudos to you.

Toni--yes, too aggravated with my knitting these days. Probably why I am not signing up for that big craft fair. Not enough production this year at all. Am wondering if there is any solution to dealing with the too tight eyes. The pattern is very stretchy which makes the lack of stretch on the edges more problematic.
The other shawlette I did has a similar problem, but not as severe and I think can make the item still work.
Have even thought to stitch a row up the sides and then cut the edge. It may ruin the entire project and may make frogging the best solution. 

I think I may have a systemic problem with knitting edges and need to work on it. What do others do to keep their edges stretchy enough? This one pattern called for Kfb for the first 2 stitches. The other one was Fortune's Shawlette, a crochet item with Ch.3 turning chain. May need to pay closer attention to keep those Ch.3's a bit looser. The 3rd item, the mink yarn scarf had a slip stitch edge which seems ok but could be a wee bit looser.

As for yesterday, I am still processing the fact these people forgot to tell me they moved and were no longer at their house of 15 yrs or more!! Maybe when I get over my hurt and the missing of the community celebration of this friend's life, I can find some humor in this, but not just yet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like you had a great day Sue!! busy but fun  and your grandchildren are adorable.. he sure looks like he is trying to figure out that turtle  .. Thanks for sharing.. I love the pictures and it sure did start my Monday morning off to a great start!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad your weekend was a success.
> We'll enjoy the pics next party, I am sure.


Not reading a lot last week, I missed this whole event in your life Toni. So sorry, but it sounds like it was a good family get together. Will enjoy your pics when you are ready to share them.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I was temporarily lost on the road here but thanks to Jane I am back !
Progressing well with the scarf and then see that Sue had done hers in two halves ...oops I am now on pattern 15 and have no desire to unpick it so would it be alright just to carry on do you think ? 
Is DFL also Watercolor ? Have presumed that Toni was a lady but one of the posts leads me to think I may be wrong ...not that it really matters .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I was temporarily lost on the road here but thanks to Jane I am back !
> Progressing well with the scarf and then see that Sue had done hers in two halves ...oops I am now on pattern 15 and have no desire to unpick it so would it be alright just to carry on do you think ?
> Is DFL also Watercolor ? Have presumed that Toni was a lady but one of the posts leads me to think I may be wrong ...not that it really matters .


I did not get the notion that it was done in 2 halves I would (if you want) just do the bottom edge and graft that on to where you want to stop that way both ends are the same.. not necessary but you could do that.. 

DFL is not Watercolor... they are 2 different members  and yes Toni is a lady.. she keeps us all going in the right direction and makes sure we have hosts for each Lace Party (LP)  I hope that helps.. 

Bev that sweater looks great on you.. I hope you enjoyed making it because if I were you I would make it in lots of different colors.. 
I like the new hair cut too!! it looks very good on you.. I am so scared to cut mine short but I love the style on everyone else..

Toni I am glad you had a good time.. your so lucky to have that much time to knit!! and WOW what a whirlwind trip.. it is good the Bike is ok 

Good to see you here DFL .. I hope you start to get the notices too.. this seems to be a sketchy subject.. I have had to go into my deleted messages and pull up the day before to get access.. just one of many ways.. but it works for me.. I do with this glitch would be resolved.. but its our problem not KP's...LOL I don't know how they can continue to tout that bit of nonsense but they do.. I hope you are enjoying the grands... and that you can get some relief from the heat soon... September is coming and so will the cooler temps 

I was wrong I was not half way through day 6 I don't know how that slipped out.. I am done with 1 repeat.. LOL I have 5 more to go and should have that finished up in a hour.. LOL they go fast and I love this stitch pattern.. I think it is called a star or trinity stitch.. it is very pretty..

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. so many pretty ones... and after Bev's sweater turned out so nice I am thinking of making one myself


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I was temporarily lost on the road here but thanks to Jane I am back !


Glad our lost lamb has found the fold - a little sheep analogy in keeping with knitting. ;-)


> Sue had done hers in two halves ...


Well, Sue did 2 separate ones because doing all of the clues in the one would make for a really long scarf. With the first one, in order to make the ends match, she knit Day 1 again & grafted it onto the last clue - probably day 15.


> I am now on pattern 15 and have no desire to unpick it so would it be alright just to carry on do you think ?


Depending on how long you want it to be, you might just opt to knit the Day 24 border as Sue did with the 2nd scarf (the pink one) or knit Day 1 up separately & graft if as Sue did for the first one. Or keep knitting if you want to make it longer. All kinds of choices 
(Sorry for stepping in Sue - but I thought that I'd answer in case Ann wanted to continue on.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann- the Advent scarf is really just a stitch sampler so you are free to alter the pattern choices and their positions on the scarf. Make it as long or short as you like. Make it symmetrical or as varied as your creativity demands. That is the fun of it--different yarns/colors/stitch patterns.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lamb ....? I think not ,just an ancient sheep but see the connection .Wooly headed definitely .

Glad of all the suggestions thank you everyone .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to share this wonderful talk by Dr. Maya Angelou Called Love Liberates, I think it will speak to everyone here and be an inspiration:






This woman is so definitely one of my heroines in life. Much of her work on Youtube for easy access and do recommend exploring her work/presentations.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So glad you had a great weekend Toni. Your non-starting bike story reminds me of an incident back when DH was racing stock cars (sadly I am a foot shorter than him so never got to drive the race car - seat is welded in place). I was on the pit wall one Test & Tune night (no races, track open to test setups) and this guy comes out with a beautiful car which he stalls after a couple of laps. I am next to his pit crew (they had radios and everything, $$$) who are telling him to wait for the tow truck to come out and give him a push so he can start the car again (many stock cars in that class do not have starters as they weigh too much). Get this, the guy is racing a stock car and does not know how to pop the clutch for a push start. LOL! All that money spent on a car, hauler, etc - he should have taken lessons on how to drive a manual transmission instead.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We've already collected a few of her designs - this is the latest.
> Concert by Corinne Ouillon
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/concert
> 
> ...


I liked the sophisticated cardigan...have lots of posh yarn. I would probably make it just a tad shorter...I am very "short-waisted" and that long would look like a dress/coat...but love the pattern!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I liked the sophisticated cardigan...I would probably make it just a tad shorter...!


I thought that might look nice a little shorter, as well,& perhaps the sleeves a little less full down towards the bottom.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine was only done in two parts because of the sheer size of it if you knit all 24 days. With the first one, I made it symmetrical by casting on Day 1 again and grafting it on. The second one (the pink one) I just continued on with the remaining days plus a couple of favourites from the first one and ended it with Day 24 as per the original. No grafting for that one. Just knit it the length you want it. There is no right way or wrong way.

Any chance of a progress pic?

Sue
[=annweb]I was temporarily lost on the road here but thanks to Jane I am back !
Progressing well with the scarf and then see that Sue had done hers in two halves ...oops I am now on pattern 15 and have no desire to unpick it so would it be alright just to carry on do you think ? 
Is DFL also Watercolor ? Have presumed that Toni was a lady but one of the posts leads me to think I may be wrong ...not that it really matters .[/quote]


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lamb ....? I think not ,just an ancient sheep but see the connection .Wooly headed definitely .
> 
> Glad of all the suggestions thank you everyone .


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I just got home and just responded to Ann's post, just reading my way through., before seeing your reply. You answered it nicely.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Depending on how long you want it to be, you might just opt to knit the Day 24 border as Sue did with the 2nd scarf (the pink one) or knit Day 1 up separately & graft if as Sue did for the first one. Or keep knitting if you want to make it longer. All kinds of choices
> (Sorry for stepping in Sue - but I thought that I'd answer in case Ann wanted to continue on.)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> So glad you had a great weekend Toni. Your non-starting bike story reminds me of an incident back when DH was racing stock cars (sadly I am a foot shorter than him so never got to drive the race car - seat is welded in place). I was on the pit wall one Test & Tune night (no races, track open to test setups) and this guy comes out with a beautiful car which he stalls after a couple of laps. I am next to his pit crew (they had radios and everything, $$$) who are telling him to wait for the tow truck to come out and give him a push so he can start the car again (many stock cars in that class do not have starters as they weigh too much). Get this, the guy is racing a stock car and does not know how to pop the clutch for a push start. LOL! All that money spent on a car, hauler, etc - he should have taken lessons on how to drive a manual transmission instead.


Too funny. I learned that before I was old enough to drive. Many was the time we pushed a vehicle down a hill, jumped in and put it in gear to start it. Pushed many with another vehicle too but the hill worked when there was no other option. I was middle-aged before I owned an automatic. Manual transmission were hard to find in anything except sport cars and some work trucks.

Motor cycles not starting in gear reminds me, my mower will not start unless in neutral, brake depressed, blades not engaged and weight in the seat. And an 6 year old is not heavy enough.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Now if Bev...my Northern Neighbor hadn't planned her trip...I could arrange a nupp lesson for me. I've worked the bobble successfully...note that Orchid dishcloth in previous LP. Who else is within 2-10 hours of Indianapolis, IN?


Oh, Karen, I'm not very good at nupps. 

Thanks all for the lovely comments on my sweater. 

Sounds like you had a great weekend, Toni.

Oh, yes, Ronie, I have found my go to sweater pattern.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Karen, I'm not very good at nupps.
> 
> Thanks all for the lovely comments on my sweater.
> 
> ...


Hey Bev...did you say something about nupps....I have a "PDF for that..." The document has other links within it for reference for nupps. One hint that was given during our early Lace Party classes was to put a small stitch marker on each side of the Nupp threads so that when you come back on the purl side, you won't get them mixed up with other stitches...

Hope this helps a little...I think we were working on Spring's Dance when I did this PDF.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> So glad you had a great weekend Toni. Your non-starting bike story reminds me of an incident back when DH was racing stock cars (sadly I am a foot shorter than him so never got to drive the race car - seat is welded in place). I was on the pit wall one Test & Tune night (no races, track open to test setups) and this guy comes out with a beautiful car which he stalls after a couple of laps. I am next to his pit crew (they had radios and everything, $$$) who are telling him to wait for the tow truck to come out and give him a push so he can start the car again (many stock cars in that class do not have starters as they weigh too much). Get this, the guy is racing a stock car and does not know how to pop the clutch for a push start. LOL! All that money spent on a car, hauler, etc - he should have taken lessons on how to drive a manual transmission instead.


The interesting thing about the gear on her bike is that she talked to a LOT of different people about what the problem could be and not one of them asked about that.  She didn't think of it because she shifts into neutral coming into the driveway and coasts down the hill to her parking space. As far as she knew, it was in neutral.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> I was temporarily lost on the road here but thanks to Jane I am back !
> Progressing well with the scarf and then see that Sue had done hers in two halves ...oops I am now on pattern 15 and have no desire to unpick it so would it be alright just to carry on do you think ?
> Is DFL also Watercolor ? Have presumed that Toni was a lady but one of the posts leads me to think I may be wrong ...not that it really matters .


Welcome back, Ann! I am glad you found your way via Jane. 

Yes, I am a "she".  We have been married for 28 years, have two daughters, 25 and 23 years old, and a son, 17 years, whom we homeschool. We live on a farm, ride Harleys, are active in our little, local church. Since discovering KP, taking DFL's lace workshop and meeting these wonderful ladies, I am loving knitting more and more.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Motor cycles not starting in gear reminds me, my mower will not start unless in neutral, brake depressed, blades not engaged and weight in the seat. And an 6 year old is not heavy enough.


You can imagine my independent second daughter's dismay when her little brother was heavier than she was and could drive the mower at an earlier age because of it. She was not a happy camper.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hey Bev...did you say something about nupps....I have a "PDF for that..." The document has other links within it for reference for nupps. One hint that was given during our early Lace Party classes was to put a small stitch marker on each side of the Nupp threads so that when you come back on the purl side, you won't get them mixed up with other stitches...
> 
> Hope this helps a little...I think we were working on Spring's Dance when I did this PDF.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


The stitch markers on either side of the nupp stitches are life savers!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Too funny. I learned that before I was old enough to drive. Many was the time we pushed a vehicle down a hill, jumped in and put it in gear to start it. Pushed many with another vehicle too but the hill worked when there was no other option. I was middle-aged before I owned an automatic. Manual transmission were hard to find in anything except sport cars and some work trucks.
> 
> Motor cycles not starting in gear reminds me, my mower will not start unless in neutral, brake depressed, blades not engaged and weight in the seat. And an 6 year old is not heavy enough.


Still driving a manual, I just like them. If we still used horses and carriages I'd probably learn four-in-hand, lol.

We use an old riding mower as the tug for the helicopter. We rewired the seat switch so it runs without anyone in the seat :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

oh, DFL, just the idea of having a stitch marker on both sides of the stitches of the nupp is a wonderful idea.  I have bookmarked the download. Looks great!! Thanks.

 Off to packing and finding things that are hiding and cleaning in the vain thought that if I leave DS with a clean house it will be clean when I come back.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> oh, DFL, just the idea of having a stitch marker on both sides of the stitches of the nupp is a wonderful idea.  I have bookmarked the download. Looks great!! Thanks.
> 
> Off to packing and finding things that are hiding and cleaning in the vain thought that if I leave DS with a clean house it will be clean when I come back.


We're lucky our DS has the house clean when we return from trips (when he's here). Maybe he's trying to cover up what may have been going on while we're away.  We're taking a trip next month for about 10 days and he's out of town working, so won't have a built-in house sitter this trip. Will have to have the neighbors keep an eye on things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I couldn't agree more! Enjoy your sweater, Bev, and the trip you will be wearing it on!!!!


ditto!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Famna by Jasmin Örnos
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/famna

Curly Broomstick by Jasmin Örnos
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curly-broomstick

Oh - isnt he cute?
Christmas Snake by Amigurumi Fair
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-snake

Heres a case where the yarn & beads in the model really rock!
Intermezzo by Rahymah
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/intermezzo-3


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Famna by Jasmin Örnos
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/famna
> 
> Curly Broomstick by Jasmin Örnos
> ...


Those are great, Jane! And, yes, that cowl is great as shown in the model. Thank you!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, glad I could remind you about boric acid. Hope you can find it and that it works for you. 

Mel, that is too funny that some rich guy didn't know how to pop the clutch. If he had learned to drive a clutch when first learning to drive he would have known better. 
You used to be able to start motorcycles like that too.
Has anyone here had the opportunity to learn to drive the old Edsel I think it was where the stick shift was actually on the steering wheel column? What a pain. 

Ann, glad you found us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, glad I could remind you about boric acid. Hope you can find it and that it works for you.
> 
> Mel, that is too funny that some rich guy didn't know how to pop the clutch. If he had learned to drive a clutch when first learning to drive he would have known better.
> You used to be able to start motorcycles like that too.
> ...


We had a Morris with the gear shift on the steering column, as it was the first car I learned to drive, I accepted it as normal.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a Morris with the gear shift on the steering column, as it was the first car I learned to drive, I accepted it as normal.


We had a Rambler with gear shift on the column that I learned to drive on. That was fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We had a Rambler with gear shift on the column that I learned to drive on. That was fun!


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> T
> Has anyone here had the opportunity to learn to drive the old Edsel I think it was where the stick shift was actually on the steering wheel column? What a pain.


We called it 'three on the tree'. It was ok once you got used to it but 'four on the floor' was much easier.

One of my early stick shift experiences was an old 40's era Army jeep. It had a three speed manual with a floor button starter. The throw was huge, reverse was way over between the passenger's knees, lol!

For any other car gals in this group, my current ride is a six-speed manual with a Hurst short throw shifter. Love that gearbox.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We called it 'three on the tree'. It was ok once you got used to it but 'four on the floor' was much easier.
> 
> One of my early stick shift experiences was an old 40's era Army jeep. It had a three speed manual with a floor button starter. The throw was huge, reverse was way over between the passenger's knees, lol!
> 
> For any other car gals in this group, my current ride is a six-speed manual with a Hurst short throw shifter. Love that gearbox.


A good gear-box can make or break the experience- my favourite was the MGB we had for a while- loved driving that!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If I want really strong points, I pin them separately. I tried using the wires & then pulling the wires for a good stretch but I don't think that it works as well.
> 
> Does it recommend a larger size needle for the BO?


Yes, Jane and I did use them. The edge isn't lacy, it is more like ribbing - 4x3 and I don't think youare supposed to pull it into points though it looked as if some projects had done it successfully - though maybe they missed some of the ribbing off. I used the blocking wires as described on the pattern but I think I could do a better job of it. I'm not in a hurry though, it isn't a priority right now.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have been thinking about our current project.. even though I don't have a stool I wonder if they could be used for hot pads in the kitchen.. like a large trivet.. if made with cotton.. I am going to give them a try.. it would be a good 'Lunch' project.. the strip's should go fast and I have lots of odd and ends cotton to use  ..


I agree, Ronie. I love the concept she offered this session. I am wishing I had seen this before I started a console cover for DH pickup. Maybe for the shop's pickup. I do hope others get a chance to work this pattern, it looks to be a good stash buster, coaster or hot pad option.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thought I better chime in so that maybe, just maybe I will get alerts to new postings!!! Grandchildren still here...so tired and exhausted. It is also very hot here with many afternoon showers this time of year...makes it difficult to do much when the rain storms come up. I am almost finished with my second tree of life blanket...just 20 rows to go, the I have to stitch on the border for the top...whew.....I think I have the entire tree memorized.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is there an oops there, Linda? Family history is fascinating!


Sorry, Julie - definitely an oops. That's what happens when it is muggy - my brain goes awol.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I do get that. Will the edge let you pull it out evenly for a smooth appearance? If not, then arranging the points will be in order. How does the pattern edge look as per designer?


The edge is 4x3 rib so there shouldn't be any points but my edge is definitely not smooth as it should be.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I remember cranking the car with a handle if it wouldn't start and have also used a gear stick on the steering wheel .Driving was easy in those days when there was little traffic . Going to look at the patterns after supper thanks Jane .
Will do a progress pic tomorrow in daylight Sue .Think I need to do a few more patterns to get it long enough but wishing it done now .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Morning all. This will be the last pictures of the sweater. Yay! It is done and looking good.  So pleased.


Looks good and fits beautifully. Enjoy your holiday, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I would, too!!! Happy Shopping is September!!!
> 
> Your shawl is beautiful, Linda. It is a unique finish to the edge.


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Famna by Jasmin Örnos
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/famna
> 
> Curly Broomstick by Jasmin Örnos
> ...


Thanks for the links, Jane I especially like Intermezzo but then i love Rahymah designs. Nigella was one of hers and I made a gorgeous jacket with lace panel on the back and sleeves which was one of hers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love Intermezzo. Bookmarked that one.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Forgot to say I liked doing the nupps once I knew what to do but found using a crochet hook for the nupp made it a lot easier .


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We had a Rambler with gear shift on the column that I learned to drive on. That was fun!


Ah, that was it - a Rambler! Thanks Pam. My brothers friend tried to teach me on that but that didn't last too long. Then His neighbor, a kid in my high school taught me on a little Sprite, I think an MG. Then my friend Debbie let me use her MGB one weekend and I tore the muffler off. :|


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> We called it 'three on the tree'. It was ok once you got used to it but 'four on the floor' was much easier.
> 
> One of my early stick shift experiences was an old 40's era Army jeep. It had a three speed manual with a floor button starter. The throw was huge, reverse was way over between the passenger's knees, lol!
> 
> For any other car gals in this group, my current ride is a six-speed manual with a Hurst short throw shifter. Love that gearbox.


Mel, I don't know a lot of terminology but I can imagine what you mean with the throw. I'll bet your current ride shifts like butter. My last ride was a 5 speed VW TDI 4 cylinder that performed like a sports car. When I traded it in it needed a new clutch so bad that when I test drove a stick I couldn't get it right because I was so accustomed to how I had to persuade my old thing to drive. So now I drive an automatic. :-(


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissPam said:


> We had a Rambler with gear shift on the column that I learned to drive on. That was fun!


Shifting on the column is sooo different from on the floor. Both are lots of fun though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns, Jane! We don't see much for broomstick lace patterns very often. The Intermezzo pattern is beautiful.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for the links, Jane I especially like Intermezzo but then i love Rahymah designs. Nigella was one of hers and I made a gorgeous jacket with lace panel on the back and sleeves which was one of hers.


Oh Linda, I see a jacket called La Pasionaria, that must be the one you made. It looks really sharp. That I will favorite for future reference, in case I get to retire early and have more time to knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ah, that was it - a Rambler! Thanks Pam. My brothers friend tried to teach me on that but that didn't last too long. Then His neighbor, a kid in my high school taught me on a little Sprite, I think an MG. Then my friend Debbie let me use her MGB one weekend and I tore the muffler off. :|


Ooops!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, I don't know a lot of terminology but I can imagine what you mean with the throw. I'll bet your current ride shifts like butter. My last ride was a 5 speed VW TDI 4 cylinder that performed like a sports car. When I traded it in it needed a new clutch so bad that when I test drove a stick I couldn't get it right because I was so accustomed to how I had to persuade my old thing to drive. So now I drive an automatic. :-(


I drive an automatic now, too. A Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nupps are not that bothersome to me--unless I have to do lots of them. Besides using a crochet hook, you can also comple the Nupp on the RS during the first pass. I think I prefer it that way so don't have to worry about them on the return row. 

Last time I bought a car it took me 6 weeks to find a stick shift. They have become very scarce. When I bought my truck in 2004 or 05 I had to settle for an automatic as there were no sticks around except those with almost 200,000 miles on them and looking like they had been thru a war zone. And the prices for them were insane. So I got stuck with an F-250 automatic. Great truck but not my cup of tea. Next car will probably be an automatic due to lack of availability of standards. No one wants them any more. BTW, I only buy used vehicles.

Okay, broke down and bought a new camera. It is one of those little pocket jobs with no adjustments other than a bit of zoom. But the price was right. Will have to try it out and see how it downloads as that has been a nightmare on the older cell phone tried working with this past month and the MAC computer. 

Happy to report the eyes are improving and the surround dark glasses let me do some driving today in the bright sun we have had. 

Chris--will keep the Boric Acid remedy in the background for its many uses in the future. Am interested in how to use it in the garden where I think it will help several problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ah, that was it - a Rambler! Thanks Pam. My brothers friend tried to teach me on that but that didn't last too long. Then His neighbor, a kid in my high school taught me on a little Sprite, I think an MG. Then my friend Debbie let me use her MGB one weekend and I tore the muffler off. :|


Oh dear- they have very low bodies!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Could your eye problem have anything to do with Hayfever ? If so it is said that eating locally produced honey can help .
The sprite was an Austin Healey Sprite I think .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Could your eye problem have anything to do with Hayfever ? If so it is said that eating locally produced honey can help .
> The sprite was an Austin Healey Sprite I think .


That rings a bell in my memory system!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Morning all. This will be the last pictures of the sweater. Yay! It is done and looking good.  So pleased.


Well done Bev! That fits you so well. And in that color, it will go with everything. Have a wonderful and safe vacation!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. And thanks for all the well wishes, we leave tomorrow night.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, very cute pictures of the grandkids. Hope the birthday party was fun too. Nice to have that kind of unexpected day.

Toni, glad you had a fun time this weekend and that the motorcycle repair was an easy one.

DFL, how wonderful that you are almost finished with blanket number 2! and with the grandkids there too. Also thanks for the reminder about the nupps and for the download info.

Jane, thanks for all the new patterns. Haven't had a chance to look at them, but sounds like there are a bunch that will be saved!

Wow, Elizabeth. So glad you mentioned the Southeast Annual Fiber Festival in Asheville (where i happen to live  ). I have not heard anything about it and now I am so excited to find out more. Sounds like I better start saving my money!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...The edge isn't lacy, it is more like ribbing...it looked as if some projects had done it successfully - though maybe they missed some of the ribbing off. ...


I think that I will look & see if some people changed the edging. I noticed that the edge wasn't sharp but thought that I had seen some with points.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> The stitch markers on either side of the nupp stitches are life savers!!!


I can imagine. When I was that age we had reel hand pushed mowers. If the grass got too tall couldn't push the mower through it. I remember the handle bars so high I could barely reach them. Mowed with kid power. Taller grass was cut with a scythe. Cheaper than gasoline, oil, and the cutters were powered by the wheels.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We don't see much for broomstick lace patterns very often....


I think that it is on the rise again. I've seen a few lately.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - isnt he cute?
> Christmas Snake by Amigurumi Fair
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-snake


I am so doing this snake!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am so doing this snake!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow, Elizabeth. So glad you mentioned the Southeast Annual Fiber Festival in Asheville (where i happen to live  ). I have not heard anything about it and now I am so excited to find out more. Sounds like I better start saving my money!


There are two groups on Ravelry for SAFF last I knew. One is the 'official' site and the other is for everyone who is just a fan. They give all kinds of gathering info and the website (SAFF.org NOT SAFF.com which is a porn site) has info about everything. You can sign up for classes on the website. Take cash and leave your credit cards at home unless you are planning to buy a wheel or loom. There is too much there that is too tempting. 

I'm ready to buy another fleece, so would love to go, but will resist the urge and continue spinning my stash. I hate being good!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Can't wait to see it!


As soon as my curtain is done. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes Ann, you got it. It was an Austin Healy. Loved that thing. I also loved the old VW Karmann Ghia. 

Tanya, I was thinking about your sunburned tomatoes. I've never heard of that before but I'm sure it is a relatively new phenomenon with the depletion of the ozone layer. The lake here gets full of algae and what I call duck weed so fast in the spring anymore. And then all the duck weed out in the open turns brownish or something. That has never happened before the past 2 or 3 years. The duck weed by me is in the shade all day so it stays a nice green. 

Ps, I think I will edit this in a second to add picture of the swans. &#128522;&#128512;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes Ann, you got it. It was an Austin Healy. Loved that thing. I also loved the old VW Karmann Ghia.
> 
> Tanya, I was thinking about your sunburned tomatoes. I've never heard of that before but I'm sure it is a relatively new phenomenon with the depletion of the ozone layer. The lake here gets full of algae and what I call duck weed so fast in the spring anymore. And then all the duck weed out in the open turns brownish or something. That has never happened before the past 2 or 3 years. The duck weed by me is in the shade all day so it stays a nice green.
> 
> Ps, I think I will edit this in a second to add picture of the swans. 😊😀


They're beautiful. Thank you, Chris, for sharing them with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They're beautiful. Thank you, Chris, for sharing them with us.


ditto


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely picture of swans. Beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--thanx for the thought but it is not hay fever at all. I have been poisoned thanx to the medical industry with heavy metals from dental work. It is preventing my body from absorbing nutrients and compromising my immune system. I have had an increasing number of low level symptoms building for over a year now and they have gotten pronounced. I am doing some detox work but not drinking enough water has caused the toxins being released to settle in other parts of the body instead of being flushed out; i.e., my eyes being the worst target.

Chris--those swans are great, especially the one who has settled itself in the middle of the road in the shade. It does look very comfortable.

Sunscald is not new. I have seen it before on occasion but only on 1 or 2 fruit. it seems related to soil nutrition, especially when the plant if in the seedling stage and not getting enough calc. What was so puzzling was the side of the peppers affected were on the shady side. The one tomato affected was very exposed as those plants have lost most of their leaves and are way too puny.

My customer, who paid me today (yea), gave me a few of her tomatoes. I refuse no good gift. She will get some peppers from me if the plants survive. I have peppers planted in 3 different parts of the garden so hopefully will get some decent production on some of the plants.

Jane--Love the Broomstick crochet pattern. The link provided has very clear pictures and charts to follow so I don;t think translation will be an issue.

DFL--that snake amuigurumi is adorable and may prompt me to make on for one of the newbies in my life.

Totally agree with your fiber fest strategy. Very hard to reign yourself in when surrounded by hundred of yarns and gizmos. Buying too much is still buying barely anything.

Bev--have a great time and we will miss you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, love the pics of the swans.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Yes Ann, you got it. It was an Austin Healy. Loved that thing. I also loved the old VW Karmann Ghia.
> 
> Tanya, I was thinking about your sunburned tomatoes. I've never heard of that before but I'm sure it is a relatively new phenomenon with the depletion of the ozone layer. The lake here gets full of algae and what I call duck weed so fast in the spring anymore. And then all the duck weed out in the open turns brownish or something. That has never happened before the past 2 or 3 years. The duck weed by me is in the shade all day so it stays a nice green.
> 
> Ps, I think I will edit this in a second to add picture of the swans. 😊😀


Hate to say we used to get sunburned tomatoes. During the hottest part of summer we put up stakes, sewed gunny sacks together to create shade that still let some sun in. Even green tomatoes would develop white spots so we picked them early, cut off the sun damage area and made green tomato relish. This was back in my pre-teen years, before air conditioning and tv was in these parts.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*DFL* --> I like the idea of the marker on either side of the Nupp as well.
I have the download already...just needed the tip of the marker placement.



MissMelba said:


> For any other car gals in this group, my current ride is a six-speed manual with a Hurst short throw shifter. Love that gearbox.


I never got to test ride a 6 speed stick-shift. My main experience (especially the Geo Metros) is a 5 speed forward.

I actually test drove the Honda Hybrid...but it is 5 speed forward, a little bit slow on the start. I do miss the older non-hybrids...even my 3 cylinder Geos.

There are some Chevrolet and Fords that are stick shift...but you're still ... well, just did research:
http://www.autonews.com/article/20141028/BLOG06/141029884/why-the-stick-shifts-days-may-be-numbered
http://www.motortrend.com/features/mt_hot_list/1503_10_fabulous_feeling_manual_cars_to_buy_in_2015/viewall.html
http://www.tflcar.com/2015/03/want-a-manual-transmission-comprehensive-car-list-for-2015/

This last list has Toyota listed...having driven one 5 speed forward...I have SEVERE reservations on that brand. I want the 6 or higher forward speed cars...but I may not have a choice by the time I can save the funds.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> *DFL* --> I like the idea of the marker on either side of the Nupp as well.
> I have the download already...just needed the tip of the marker placement.
> 
> I never got to test ride a 6 speed stick-shift. My main experience (especially the Geo Metros) is a 5 speed forward.
> ...


What is sad is younger people think automatics are more fuel efficient and so is cruise control. Ignore all the accidents caused by cruise control.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. I will miss joining in and am not looking forward to catching up. 

I hope to have a picture sometime tomorrow of where I am at on my Cancun top.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hate to say we used to get sunburned tomatoes. During the hottest part of summer we put up stakes, sewed gunny sacks together to create shade that still let some sun in. Even green tomatoes would develop white spots so we picked them early, cut off the sun damage area and made green tomato relish. This was back in my pre-teen years, before air conditioning and tv was in these parts.


The literature notes that leaves are affected and drop off exposing the fruit.. But not always true as my peppers are well leafed out. That is why I suspect the discussion about calcium deficiency in the plant makes sense as we are dealing with susceptibility, once again as the root cause.

Green tomatoes are a good eat, tho. And I expect my not-orange peppers will be, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> What is sad is younger people think automatics are more fuel efficient and so is cruise control. Ignore all the accidents caused by cruise control.


That's funny as it contradicts all the wisdom I knew: standards are more fuel efficient.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *DFL* --> I like the idea of the marker on either side of the Nupp as well.
> I have the download already...just needed the tip of the marker placement.
> 
> I never got to test ride a 6 speed stick-shift. My main experience (especially the Geo Metros) is a 5 speed forward.
> ...


I love my 5 spd Toyota and this is the 2nd or 3rd one I have. Have driven Mazda's. All my trucks were standards except for the current one.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> What is sad is younger people think automatics are more fuel efficient and so is cruise control. Ignore all the accidents caused by cruise control.


Besides the cost of repairs for the transmission, manual transmission is by far cheaper!

I'm not happy with the automatic door assembly...but just learned today that the manual crank windows are not to be preferred. Cruise control isn't necessarily at fault...especially since the mechanics at the Chevrolet dealership would not install the asked-for cruise control into my 2000 Chevrolet Geo Metro. Hey, safety over money! They credited my account the amount they would have charged for the cruise control since they couldn't put it in.

Yes, I wanted it...but I'd rather have a car. I have driven my parent's vehicles since 2011...but no extra money. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hey Bev...did you say something about nupps....I have a "PDF for that..." The document has other links within it for reference for nupps. One hint that was given during our early Lace Party classes was to put a small stitch marker on each side of the Nupp threads so that when you come back on the purl side, you won't get them mixed up with other stitches...
> 
> Hope this helps a little...I think we were working on Spring's Dance when I did this PDF.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm so glad you chimmed in!!! I was going to give my 2 cents worth but since you taught most of us I though it fitting that you do the helping  I was also going to say once I got done with Springs Dance I felt like a pro with Nupps  I love that stole! I have it hanging in my bedroom where I could see it all the time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> oh, DFL, just the idea of having a stitch marker on both sides of the stitches of the nupp is a wonderful idea.  I have bookmarked the download. Looks great!! Thanks.
> 
> Off to packing and finding things that are hiding and cleaning in the vain thought that if I leave DS with a clean house it will be clean when I come back.


It is what I do too!! for the very same reason LOL... and I have to say the first few times I was not happy.. he was still living at home though once he was out on his own and helped us out by watching the house while we were away he did a much better job.. Of course I would say.. "and this place had better be in decent shape when we get home!!" it has been ever since and I have not had to put down the rules ever again either.. I am sure your son knows how you want your home to look like when you get home... Gosh its almost tuesday!! have a great time on your vacation Bev!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I agree, Ronie. I love the concept she offered this session. I am wishing I had seen this before I started a console cover for DH pickup. Maybe for the shop's pickup. I do hope others get a chance to work this pattern, it looks to be a good stash buster, coaster or hot pad option.


I wish I had taken it to work with me today... I messed up already because I only did one row... I will make it up as planned and then make a larger one correctly!

I learned to drive with the gear shifting on the column.. I remember having to put all my weight into it to go in reverse! Now I have a standard stickshift.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love Intermezzo. Bookmarked that one.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Besides the cost of repairs for the transmission, manual transmission is by far cheaper!
> 
> I'm not happy with the automatic door assembly...but just learned today that the manual crank windows are not to be preferred. Cruise control isn't necessarily at fault...especially since the mechanics at the Chevrolet dealership would not install the asked-for cruise control into my 2000 Chevrolet Geo Metro. Hey, safety over money! They credited my account the amount they would have charged for the cruise control since they couldn't put it in.
> 
> Yes, I wanted it...but I'd rather have a car. I have driven my parent's vehicles since 2011...but no extra money. :thumbdown:


Cruise control is blamed for hydroplanning (sp) on wet or icy pavement. Not all such accidents but enough. Some safety classes recommend turning the cruise off in wet or icy conditions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Before I head off to bed...

Banana Tree Cardigan by Valerie Hobbs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/banana-tree-cardigan

Diamonds & Bobbles Jacket by Melissa Leapman
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds--bobbles-jacket

Gamekeeper Scarf by Erica Lueder
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gamekeeper-scarf

Slimface Cowl by Jutta Steffi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slimface-cowl


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Jane. The gamekeeper and cowl are a similar idea to the advent scarf I thought .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the Forest Glenn stole designed by Rosalie (AlderRose here on KP), one of my fellow Dee test knitters. It is in the designer section of KP, hopefully it will make tomorrow's Digest. It is not free, although Rosalie has sent me a copy, but if you want to knit one beautiful stole this is it. It may be a while before I can find time to knit it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355549-1.html

Here is the link to the Ravelry page.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-glenn

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too, that was what I had always thought.

Sue


tamarque said:


> That's funny as it contradicts all the wisdom I knew: standards are more fuel efficient.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> ....Toni, glad you had a fun time this weekend and that the motorcycle repair was an easy one.
> 
> ......Wow, Elizabeth. So glad you mentioned the Southeast Annual Fiber Festival in Asheville (where i happen to live  ). I have not heard anything about it and now I am so excited to find out more. Sounds like I better start saving my money!


Thank you, Caryn! 

That fiber festival sounds like it could be dangerously fun to attend.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I'm ready to buy another fleece, so would love to go, but will resist the urge and continue spinning my stash. I hate being good!


Have you ever skirted your own?

I go out to the shop to use the lovely skirting table my DH and son built for me and get overwhelmed with the piles of fleeces out there. It is the first year for the shearer and me - it seems quite a mess, but I really want to get them ready to be cleaned at a nearby mill. Then I can do the rest. Would you happen to have any suggestions? I have watched lots of youtube videos. Getting out there and "just do it" is probably the trick.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thank you Jane. The gamekeeper and cowl are a similar idea to the advent scarf I thought .


I think so, too. They are just using different types of stitches. Anything goes. 

Thank you for the patterns, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the Forest Glenn stole designed by Rosalie (AlderRose here on KP), one of my fellow Dee test knitters. It is in the designer section of KP, hopefully it will make tomorrow's Digest. It is not free, although Rosalie has sent me a copy, but if you want to knit one beautiful stole this is it. It may be a while before I can find time to knit it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355549-1.html
> 
> ...


That is beautiful, Sue! Thank you for sharing the link with us. Also, thank you, Jane, for more great patterns!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the swan who took over the road Chris.

New automatic transmissions are actually more fuel efficient than manuals, but I did not buy a car with a big honkin' engine to be fuel efficient, lol. The best gas mileage in our stable is the pick-up truck at 18mpg unless we are towing. Then anything near 10 is beautiful, lol. The only time I preferred an automatic was when I used to drive to Miami every day - even in the carpool lane it would take about an hour to do the final eleven miles, ugh. All that time working the clutch pedal, never quite engaged or disengaged, always dragging somewhere in the middle.

Ann, I am with you on the crochet hook method for nupps. I do them on the pattern row then just purl (or knit) on the return row, never having to remember to count loops. However DFL's stitch marker suggestion is great if you do them 'correctly'.

I was working on Simply Moonwalk during lunch yesterday - took a half hour to get half of a row done. Ouch. This is going to take a while to finish. I am on row 95 out of 119 not including the picot bind-off.

Love the snake Jane. And I have all the materials already 

Thanks for sharing Rosalie's pattern Sue. I will make sure I pick that up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

For some reason KP has deleted her post, but at least the Ravelry one is still here. I guess the KP police are out and about, but it is weird.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That is beautiful, Sue! Thank you for sharing the link with us. Also, thank you, Jane, for more great patterns!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Cruise control is blamed for hydroplanning (sp) on wet or icy pavement. Not all such accidents but enough. Some safety classes recommend turning the cruise off in wet or icy conditions.


it is also what caused my husbands accident many years ago.. he had the cruise control on and hit a dirt road.. went to turn it off and it wouldn't and he lost control.. it had gotten stuck :shock: he was fine but it was a very tense few days..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> For some reason KP has deleted her post, but at least the Ravelry one is still here. I guess the KP police are out and about, but it is weird.
> 
> Sue


It might be a form of free advertising since it is a 'Paid For' pattern.. I have no idea.. but it seems that they did this to another designer not too long ago.. I don't know what those reasons were either.. it may have to go under a different section.

Well I got the news yesterday that I will probably be with out a job for the winter months.. now its a waiting game.. if the other girls want to work weekends then I could possibly be working if not then I will be looking.. I am looking anyway. I am worn out anyway and it was a good job for the summer... I'm not upset but I sure hate looking for work. I will check to see what all is going on.. I will of been working there for 7 months so I may be able to collect unemployment but I don't know.. that would be good.. but also a pain.. LOL I will just have to wait and see.. I knew it would slow down during the winter.. so I have been prepared and looking forward to it!! 

My daughter comes on Friday.. it is just her and her friend.. the BF and here friends GF won't be making it.. that is fine.. a nice little gathering and visit will be fun..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Love the swan who took over the road Chris.


Half of them were actually in the road when I got there and slowly started to move. Part of why I got out of the car was to try to get them to move. Of course, big Daddy was in the lawn still and was hobbling over and heading towards me, they are very protective, until I got back behind the open door of my car. Then he moved on with the rest. so those are 6 out of the 8 babies that were born in the spring plus mommy is in the picture I believe, but dad was closer to me and I couldn't get him in the picture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the swan who took over the road Chris.
> 
> New automatic transmissions are actually more fuel efficient than manuals, but I did not buy a car with a big honkin' engine to be fuel efficient, lol. The best gas mileage in our stable is the pick-up truck at 18mpg unless we are towing. Then anything near 10 is beautiful, lol. The only time I preferred an automatic was when I used to drive to Miami every day - even in the carpool lane it would take about an hour to do the final eleven miles, ugh. All that time working the clutch pedal, never quite engaged or disengaged, always dragging somewhere in the middle.
> 
> ...


wow that is going to take you quite awhile.. but you only have 24 more rows to go.. sometimes when I get that close I seem to knit faster and faster.. hopefully the last few rows will go quicker for you...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns Jane I love the Banana tree sweater.. I'd like to make that one


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It will be nice when you can relax a little more, Ronie. 

Have a great weekend with your daughter and friends. 

Chris, those swans are beautiful! It is amazing that you could get so close. They looked like they pretty much "owned" that space.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> For some reason KP has deleted her post, but at least the Ravelry one is still here. I guess the KP police are out and about, but it is weird.
> 
> Sue


I did post that I thought it was stunning and put it in Ravelry favourites. Strange it was deleted.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Not good news, Ronie . I do hope your job hunting is quick.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It will be nice when you can relax a little more, Ronie.
> 
> Have a great weekend with your daughter and friends.


Ditto from me, Ronie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Bev have a great vacation. Wish I could meet you at your aunt's B&B.


Have a great time Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - my little sweetie knit it! He's right proud of himself.
> Not too bad for a first project.


He should be proud Jane, it's a great first project, my first project wasn't that good.!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - my only other "little sweetie" is Tango & he said that he'd rather just wear my shawls as opposed to knitting them himself.
> ;-)
> I know that I am biased but I thought that he did pretty well.


We are not Biased Jane!!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thank you Jane. The gamekeeper and cowl are a similar idea to the advent scarf I thought .


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the Forest Glenn stole designed by Rosalie...


I came across this the other day & had to buy it immediately. I generally don't share things unless they are free since I don't want to be tempting people too much - I'm glad that you did, though.
Well - another one that we have in our common to-do list, Sue.
It has a very interesting shape, doesn't it?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my sweater blocking.  I had to use 3 large towels to get the water out of it. This picture is one of the few that has the true color.
> 
> And, yes, I have cast on Cancun.


Looks great Bev💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the patterns Jane . I signed up for the bunny muffs one also, but don't know if I will actually do it.
> 
> Karen, seems like your Serrano plant is doing great. Good thing you like that hot zing added to your meals
> 
> I have a pumpkin plant in my raised bed that has gone wild! It is from one seed! Here's pictures.


Yummy pumpkins!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Jane for the pattern search you did for me. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...The only time I preferred an automatic was when I used to drive to Miami every day ...All that time working the clutch pedal...


I have never owned an automatic. Not the same driving experience at all. But driving in traffic can be a pain. Fortunately, I rarely have that problem. I also feel so much more in control with winter driving.


> Ann, I am with you on the crochet hook method for nupps.


Me, too, - get all the fiddling done in one shot & then clear sailing on the next row. I wonder if they lie a bit differently, though.


> Ouch. This is going to take a while to finish. I am on row 95 out of 119 not including the picot bind-off.


As the French would say, "Bon courage!"


> Love the snake Jane. And I have all the materials already


Oh - I'm dying to see someone create one. He's so cute. Maybe when my mind clears, I'll do one - probably October at least - mind is pretty clogged right now.
Okay - it's a race between you & Elizabeth! Anyone else in the running? Tanya?


> Thanks for sharing Rosalie's pattern Sue. I will make sure I pick that up.


Maybe the 3 of us will cast it on together!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Well I got the news yesterday that I will probably be with out a job for the winter months...


I had wondered about that - since it seems a very seasonal job. Well, if you know that you will get back on, it might just be a nice (knitting) break.
I can't believe it has been 7 months!


> My daughter comes on Friday...


Have a good visit!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Please continue to hang out with us, though, Ann, & share your progress with us.


Yes please. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I love the Banana tree sweater.. I'd like to make that one


It is nice - simple elegance, I thought - just that nice touch on the bands to dress it up. Interesting construction, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> He should be proud Jane, it's a great first project, my first project wasn't that good.!!! 💞


Thanks, Ros 
He might never do anything else but he was quite proud of having created it himself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane for the pattern search you did for me. 💞


You're welcome, Ros. I hope that you find something that you like. 
That little pink hat with the St. John's Wort lace stitch for the brim is pretty - thought of you when I saw it. (Serendipity Hat)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am so sorry that you are feeling so out of sorts.{{{{Hugs}}}}


Same from me Tanya, I hope you are feeling better today!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> You may have to replace the hay often...but the unripened pumpkins can be supported with it so you don't have broken vines.


Yummy!!! I love tomatoes, everything looks delicious. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Norma. Definitely need some right now. It feels good.


Sending lots of love and {{{{HUGS}}}} to you Tanya.. I seriously can't understand why or how people can be so hurtful. It's totally beyond me. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> The green bell is green when ripe; the chocolate or purple bell is purple when it grows. The orange one starts green and turns orange. The serranos are a beautiful bright red; have no idea what they taste like when green.
> 
> Those squash vines are amazingly strong. I have had 5-7 lb squash hanging off a fence without the vines breaking.
> 
> Watching tomatoes ripen is always one of the joys of gardening.


I love the smell of a tomato plant when you are watering it!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Here is my "Be With You". Quite pleased with this considering it is not fancy yarn. I may reblock it because I'm not happy with the edge. I blocked it as suggested in the pattern but it is neither one thing or the other - a smooth curve or gentle point.


It's beautiful Linda. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosalie said she has moved it now to Pictures section.

Hope that you will be able to find another job. Hope you will enjoy your daughter's visit.

Sue

Sue


Ronie said:


> It might be a form of free advertising since it is a 'Paid For' pattern.. I have no idea.. but it seems that they did this to another designer not too long ago.. I don't know what those reasons were either.. it may have to go under a different section.
> 
> Well I got the news yesterday that I will probably be with out a job for the winter months.. now its a waiting game.. if the other girls want to work weekends then I could possibly be working if not then I will be looking.. I am looking anyway. I am worn out anyway and it was a good job for the summer... I'm not upset but I sure hate looking for work. I will check to see what all is going on.. I will of been working there for 7 months so I may be able to collect unemployment but I don't know.. that would be good.. but also a pain.. LOL I will just have to wait and see.. I knew it would slow down during the winter.. so I have been prepared and looking forward to it!!
> 
> My daughter comes on Friday.. it is just her and her friend.. the BF and here friends GF won't be making it.. that is fine.. a nice little gathering and visit will be fun..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love the smell of a tomato plant when you are watering it!!!! 💞


 :thumbup: I like to think that it's thanking you for the extra water. Adore the smell!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is nice - simple elegance, I thought - just that nice touch on the bands to dress it up. Interesting construction, too.


Oh that would be pretty!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh Linda, I see a jacket called La Pasionaria, that must be the one you made. It looks really sharp. That I will favorite for future reference, in case I get to retire early and have more time to knit.


That is the one, Chris. I loved knitting it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nupps are not that bothersome to me--unless I have to do lots of them. Besides using a crochet hook, you can also comple the Nupp on the RS during the first pass. I think I prefer it that way so don't have to worry about them on the return row.
> 
> Last time I bought a car it took me 6 weeks to find a stick shift. They have become very scarce. When I bought my truck in 2004 or 05 I had to settle for an automatic as there were no sticks around except those with almost 200,000 miles on them and looking like they had been thru a war zone. And the prices for them were insane. So I got stuck with an F-250 automatic. Great truck but not my cup of tea. Next car will probably be an automatic due to lack of availability of standards. No one wants them any more. BTW, I only buy used vehicles.
> 
> ...


A couple of steps forward. That is good. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is the one, Chris. I loved knitting it.


La Pasionaria - I don't remember seeing you share this - before my time? It is lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

ANASTASIA by Brenda York
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/anastasia

Gris de lin by Cailliau Berangere
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gris-de-lin

I think that I would prefer these with less contrast - if not just one colour - but they are interesting.
Fern Lace Baby Blanket by Cathy Dages
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fern-lace-baby-blanket

Victorian Baby Blanket by Cathy Dages
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/victorian-baby-blanket


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes Ann, you got it. It was an Austin Healy. Loved that thing. I also loved the old VW Karmann Ghia.
> 
> Tanya, I was thinking about your sunburned tomatoes. I've never heard of that before but I'm sure it is a relatively new phenomenon with the depletion of the ozone layer. The lake here gets full of algae and what I call duck weed so fast in the spring anymore. And then all the duck weed out in the open turns brownish or something. That has never happened before the past 2 or 3 years. The duck weed by me is in the shade all day so it stays a nice green.
> 
> Ps, I think I will edit this in a second to add picture of the swans. 😊😀


Lovely photo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the Forest Glenn stole designed by Rosalie (AlderRose here on KP), one of my fellow Dee test knitters. It is in the designer section of KP, hopefully it will make tomorrow's Digest. It is not free, although Rosalie has sent me a copy, but if you want to knit one beautiful stole this is it. It may be a while before I can find time to knit it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355549-1.html
> 
> ...


It is seriously beautiful and a very unusual shape. I think I will come back to this.
Forests seem to be very much in vogue just now, don't they?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It might be a form of free advertising since it is a 'Paid For' pattern.. I have no idea.. but it seems that they did this to another designer not too long ago.. I don't know what those reasons were either.. it may have to go under a different section.
> 
> Well I got the news yesterday that I will probably be with out a job for the winter months.. now its a waiting game.. if the other girls want to work weekends then I could possibly be working if not then I will be looking.. I am looking anyway. I am worn out anyway and it was a good job for the summer... I'm not upset but I sure hate looking for work. I will check to see what all is going on.. I will of been working there for 7 months so I may be able to collect unemployment but I don't know.. that would be good.. but also a pain.. LOL I will just have to wait and see.. I knew it would slow down during the winter.. so I have been prepared and looking forward to it!!
> 
> My daughter comes on Friday.. it is just her and her friend.. the BF and here friends GF won't be making it.. that is fine.. a nice little gathering and visit will be fun..


Sorry about the job news, Ronie. You have put so much into it.
Enjoy your gathering.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Linda. 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> La Pasionaria - I don't remember seeing you share this - before my time? It is lovely.


I posted several projects in Pictures either just before or just after I joined the Lace Party, Jane, though the photos weren't brilliant. They are on my Ravelry projects page.

Forgot to say that the lace motifs are beaded.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, sorry to hear you are out job hunting again. Maybe you will find something that will fit you better.

I am thinking when I do nupps again, I will try the crochet hook method.

It's now getting down to where I have to get all my food stuffs together and all the knitting I am giving away when I get there and finalizing stuff. We have plenty of time yet. Leaving about 7pm.  Driving the night.

Here's a picture showing how the Cancun top is working out.
I am loving how this yarn is working.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, sorry to hear you are out job hunting again. Maybe you will find something that will fit you better.
> 
> I am thinking when I do nupps again, I will try the crochet hook method.
> 
> ...


You are working really quickly, Bev. Looking good. :thumbup: 
Bon voyage.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ANASTASIA by Brenda York
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/anastasia
> 
> Gris de lin by Cailliau Berangere
> ...


Thank you, Jane. I would prefer less or no contrast as well for those blankets.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are working really quickly, Bev. Looking good. :thumbup:
> Bon voyage.


And from me, too, Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks goof, Brv. Think I will have to give this one a try.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ronie, sorry to hear you are out job hunting again. Maybe you will find something that will fit you better.
> 
> I am thinking when I do nupps again, I will try the crochet hook method.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's a picture showing how the Cancun top is working out...


Great start, Bev.
That will make a great summer top.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have you ever skirted your own?
> 
> I go out to the shop to use the lovely skirting table my DH and son built for me and get overwhelmed with the piles of fleeces out there. It is the first year for the shearer and me - it seems quite a mess, but I really want to get them ready to be cleaned at a nearby mill. Then I can do the rest. Would you happen to have any suggestions? I have watched lots of youtube videos. Getting out there and "just do it" is probably the trick.


Pardon my ignorance, what is a skirting table?

Toni, you haven't talked about your adventures in learning toe spin for quite some time. How is it going?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks goof, Brv. Think I will have to give this one a try.
> 
> Sue


I am sure this is a couple of typos, Sue!- but it gave me a giggle, anyway!
Hope everyone's day has been going well. Mine is just starting, but it is Wednesday, in my case!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure this is a couple of typos, Sue!- but it gave me a giggle, anyway!
> Hope everyone's day has been going well. Mine is just starting, but it is Wednesday, in my case!


Oh, Julie, this made me laugh too. I saw the Brv in her original post, but totally missed the goof.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck in the new job search Ronie. Enjoy the weekend with your DD and friend 

Nice start Bev, you are moving right along. I did manage to get another half row done on my Simply Moonwalk. At this rate I *might* finish it by the next time man walks on the moon, lol.

Got a chuckle out of Sue's typos too Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, this made me laugh too. I saw the Brv in her original post, but totally missed the goof.


It can happen so easily! When do you leave, Bev? I like how Cancun is shaping up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good luck in the new job search Ronie. Enjoy the weekend with your DD and friend
> 
> Nice start Bev, you are moving right along. I did manage to get another half row done on my Simply Moonwalk. At this rate I *might* finish it by the next time man walks on the moon, lol.
> 
> Got a chuckle out of Sue's typos too Julie


 :thumbup: How's life, Melanie? are you at work?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: How's life, Melanie? are you at work?


Yep, don't tell


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good luck in the new job search Ronie. Enjoy the weekend with your DD and friend
> 
> Nice start Bev, you are moving right along. I did manage to get another half row done on my Simply Moonwalk. At this rate I *might* finish it by the next time man walks on the moon, lol.
> 
> Got a chuckle out of Sue's typos too Julie


You'll get there. I finished my Forest and am blocking it now. Hopefully will have a photo tomorrow.  Going to work on my Dancing Bees today, I think. It seems to be taking forever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, don't tell


 :thumbup: Of course not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, we are leaving around 7 pm. In about 4 hours. Excited!!!!!!!! i'm down to food and utensils, personal stuff-hair spray and shaving stuff and . . .can't think what else.  Woohoo!!

Marc got a job at Meiers today. Yahoo! He had Burger King job that he had worked while in college, but not enough hours to support apartment and wife. So, now till he gets his feet, he will be working both jobs. Makes everything more possible.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we are leaving around 7 pm. In about 4 hours. Excited!!!!!!!! i'm down to food and utensils, personal stuff-hair spray and shaving stuff and . . .can't think what else.  Woohoo!!
> 
> Marc got a job at Meiers today. Yahoo! He had Burger King job that he had worked while in college, but not enough hours to support apartment and wife. So, now till he gets his feet, he will be working both jobs. Makes everything more possible.


That is great news, Bev! And I'm sure a huge relief to you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, don't tell


Never! :lol:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, I am so sorry to hear that you will be job hunting again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great news, Bev! And I'm sure a huge relief to you!


Yes, in a very major way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[I guess i am the goofer of the day. I missed both of those.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, this made me laugh too. I saw the Brv in her original post, but totally missed the goof.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf. 

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! Sue. Congrats on the wins, and a leaf hopper too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> You are working really quickly, Bev. Looking good. :thumbup:
> Bon voyage.


The same goes from me., too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I had never seen one of those before. Are they related to praying mantis?

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo!! Sue. Congrats on the wins, and a leaf hopper too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marc's news is great.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a star you are Sue.I am on pattern 17 .
Ronie I hope you will find a well paid job with very little work ! 
Good news about people getting work ...it may be infectious.
Hope to finish my scarf tomorrow and will send a pic. Please don't compare it to Sues' !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Very well deserved. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> There are two groups on Ravelry for SAFF last I knew. One is the 'official' site and the other is for everyone who is just a fan. They give all kinds of gathering info and the website (SAFF.org NOT SAFF.com which is a porn site) has info about everything. You can sign up for classes on the website. Take cash and leave your credit cards at home unless you are planning to buy a wheel or loom. There is too much there that is too tempting.
> 
> I'm ready to buy another fleece, so would love to go, but will resist the urge and continue spinning my stash. I hate being good!


Good advice. Thank you so much for this info. I joined both groups and looked at the classes. There are quite a few I would love to take. Too bad you are not going to be there. It would have been fun to meet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I think I will edit this in a second to add picture of the swans. 😊😀


Pretty picture. Those swans look like they are enjoying their walk. Today I saw a flock of turkeys in our front yard. Didn't remember to take a picture though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the Forest Glenn stole designed by Rosalie (AlderRose here on KP), one of my fellow Dee test knitters. It is in the designer section of KP, hopefully it will make tomorrow's Digest. It is not free, although Rosalie has sent me a copy, but if you want to knit one beautiful stole this is it. It may be a while before I can find time to knit it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355549-1.html
> 
> ...


That sure is a beauty. It is now in my library, just in case!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sorry about the job but I understand it is a mixed blessing. If you have the 20 full weeks work, you should get unemployment. Problem will be avoiding their harassment to find a similar job which is not specifically skilled.

But am sure you will enjoy whatever time off you get.

Jane--some nice parts but and saved most of them, but am on pattern overload and need to try and stop ogling all the eye candy. 

Trying to remember a 3-on-th-column standard and it seems like something from another era. Maybe my first van was that configuration. I am like Jane feeling more in control with a standard. Have never used cruise control to good to hear the problems with them.

New camera set up very quickly but won't download to my computer. Doesn't any technology ever work as expected!!!

DD returned as expected last nite. American airlines (not that company) managed to screw up all the group's luggage in Houston and never notified the connecting flight to wait for these 10 people to get there. Fortunately it was only an hour delay for the next flight. But after such a tiring trip and culture shock going on this was less than appreciated. Then DD's luggage was sent to some kids home in the Bronx because the airline personnel wouldn't listen and the kid was carrying on like the spoiled brat she was. Got to talk with DD this a.m. for couple of hours and after about an hour of her typical complaining and hostility she dumped on me for not asking about her trip. Of course the narcissist of the century would not let me say that every time I asked her in my emails all she did was complain so I thought I was getting the rest of that report. However, it turns out that she stayed with a wonderfully caring family, who went out of their way to make her feel take care of. They even tried to pour concrete pods so she could climb the hill to the latrine. Given their lack of money and any income, this was a big deal for them to buy a bag of concrete mix. The village women also embraced DD as a mother after watching her trying to herd this crew of spoiled teenagers, some of whom didn't speak English and others who spoke no Spanish. They included her in community huddles where they shared gossip even tho neither side of the equation could understand each other. The men get hired out as pretty much indentured labor to Costa Rica and the Nicaraguan govt takes most of the very meager earnings. In exchange the village people are allowed to live in their houses on the mountain, but they get no govt services. Hard to imagine being in a society that has no idea what education is, mail, basic facilities, etc. With only about 200 people, there is in breeding but without any perspective for different futures any mental problems that ensue are not noticed or worried over. Experiences like this have to make you look at our world with very different eyes.

As for eyes--mine seem well on the mend today altho still needing my remedies, just not as often. However, this process of detox or retox as the case may be, is settling in my gut and my energy is so drained that even sorting some books became too much within an hour. This with the humidity and heat are misery making. It began to rain a bit ago but only enough to tease and keep the humidity high.

Got paid yesterday from the job I had been working on. Customer getting set up and moved into her new Woman Cave. We visited yesterday for couple of hours. As long as I have known and done work for her, never knew she was a lawyer in 2 states I thought it might be her husband who was a lawyer, but not so.

Here are a couple of pics of the project which came out pretty well--just too long getting there. Sorry for not editing the pics for clarity but it is a nightmare dealing with pics on the computer. Hope you like them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have you ever skirted your own?
> 
> I go out to the shop to use the lovely skirting table my DH and son built for me and get overwhelmed with the piles of fleeces out there. It is the first year for the shearer and me - it seems quite a mess, but I really want to get them ready to be cleaned at a nearby mill. Then I can do the rest. Would you happen to have any suggestions? I have watched lots of youtube videos. Getting out there and "just do it" is probably the trick.


Toni, I have skirted a fleece. It is a matter of just doing it, like you say. When you lay it out, you will immediately see all the real dirty parts that can be taken off right away. Then you can see all the really short cuts that are not good and you take those out. Then it depends on the cleanliness of the fleece. You may have to get rid of some of the pieces that also have a lot of hay or debris in them. Then I used to separate the really nice long staples and make that a separate pile. The rest just got roled up and bagged tho be washed. Once I washed it, I would go through another sorting process before carding.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It might be a form of free advertising since it is a 'Paid For' pattern.. I have no idea.. but it seems that they did this to another designer not too long ago.. I don't know what those reasons were either.. it may have to go under a different section.
> 
> Well I got the news yesterday that I will probably be with out a job for the winter months.. now its a waiting game.. if the other girls want to work weekends then I could possibly be working if not then I will be looking.. I am looking anyway. I am worn out anyway and it was a good job for the summer... I'm not upset but I sure hate looking for work. I will check to see what all is going on.. I will of been working there for 7 months so I may be able to collect unemployment but I don't know.. that would be good.. but also a pain.. LOL I will just have to wait and see.. I knew it would slow down during the winter.. so I have been prepared and looking forward to it!!
> 
> My daughter comes on Friday.. it is just her and her friend.. the BF and here friends GF won't be making it.. that is fine.. a nice little gathering and visit will be fun..


Oh, that is too bad you have to go through the looking for a new job thing again. But maybe you will be able to find something with more stable hours!
It will be nice for you to see your daughter and her friend. Something to look forward to.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we are leaving around 7 pm. In about 4 hours. Excited!!!!!!!! i'm down to food and utensils, personal stuff-hair spray and shaving stuff and . . .can't think what else.  Woohoo!!
> 
> Marc got a job at Meiers today. Yahoo! He had Burger King job that he had worked while in college, but not enough hours to support apartment and wife. So, now till he gets his feet, he will be working both jobs. Makes everything more possible.


Good for him. 
Good news and a trip away, no wonder you sound so euphoric.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Oh, well done, Sue - and well deserved. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--forgot to send congrats to Marc for his extra work. I am sure it is a bit of relief to have that extra income.

Your Cancun top is coming along so well. Your are really cranking out projects and all so good.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, sorry to hear you are out job hunting again. Maybe you will find something that will fit you better.
> 
> I am thinking when I do nupps again, I will try the crochet hook method.
> 
> ...


Great start Bev. I like that pattern. You sure are moving right along on it. Hope it works out well for working on while in the car!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so happy for you concerning the First Place ribbons. They are well deserved.

Tanya, that room is amazing. :d

We are now at the hurry up and wait stage.  Gonna eat supper and head off. We'll get to the B & B around 8 tomorrow morning.

Bye all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--sorry about the job but I understand it is a mixed blessing. If you have the 20 full weeks work, you should get unemployment. Problem will be avoiding their harassment to find a similar job which is not specifically skilled.
> 
> But am sure you will enjoy whatever time off you get.
> 
> ...


The work you did looks great, Tanya. Glad your eyes are improving.
I don't suppose a long tiring journey and things going wrong helped your daughter's mood.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Great going on all those wins Sue ! Congratulations, didn't expect anything less though :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, so happy for you concerning the First Place ribbons. They are well deserved.
> 
> Tanya, that room is amazing. :d
> 
> ...


Forgot to say congrats to your son for getting a job! Bye, safe trip!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations, Sue! Well deserved wins!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

B


tamarque said:


> Ronie--sorry about the job but I understand it is a mixed blessing. If you have the 20 full weeks work, you should get unemployment. Problem will be avoiding their harassment to find a similar job which is not specifically skilled.
> 
> But am sure you will enjoy whatever time off you get.
> 
> ...


What an experience your daughter had. It is good she is back safe and sound and called you!
Your work is wonderful Tanya. That space looks very inviting! Glad you eyes are improving. Sure hope you feel all better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The work you did looks great, Tanya. Glad your eyes are improving.
> I don't suppose a long tiring journey and things going wrong helped your daughter's mood.


Me, too, Tanya.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we are leaving around 7 pm. In about 4 hours. Excited!!!!!!!! i'm down to food and utensils, personal stuff-hair spray and shaving stuff and . . .can't think what else.  Woohoo!!
> 
> Marc got a job at Meiers today. Yahoo! He had Burger King job that he had worked while in college, but not enough hours to support apartment and wife. So, now till he gets his feet, he will be working both jobs. Makes everything more possible.


Good news and good news! Not sure what Meiers sell, we don't have them, Burger King I am familiar with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, I am so sorry to hear that you will be job hunting again.


I don't think I said anything, but I gather it was not totally unexpected. Still a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> [I guess i am the goofer of the day. I missed both of those.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: We got a chuckle out of it Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Must give you great big kudos for your 1st place wins! I am sure there were other good projects so very special that yours stood out above them all. Of course, we here on LP, have no doubt for your superior knitting ability. But those ribbons sure must feel good.

Linda--yes, DD did call me and that is the contradiction in our relationship. She is still that small child hanging on to me with a tight grip while kicking me to let her go. It was a great experience for her and very trying. The kids she was supposed to be 'leading' literally fired her on the trip. In my opinion the management of the project did a very poor job in preparing these young people and matching them up. Nor did they deal with the language problems and the power tripping that went on over being able to communicate. They also did not deal with the classism of these kids. I believed their agism couldn't grasp the nature of the elitism of many of these kids despite their age. It made for a very difficult time.

What was even more horrible is that my DD came home late at nite to find one of her cats gone. He had gotten out the window and fell 7 stories into a concrete stairwell that was locked. He had been lying there bleeding for 2 or 3 days. It was incredible that he was even alive. How he managed to not break any bones or puncture inner organs is clearly one of those infamous 9 lives for which cats are so well known. The girl who was staying in the apartment and care taking the cats didn't notice one of them was gone. She did offer $2000 for vet bills but DD was quoted up to $9000. And she does not have that money at all. Financially neither of us seems to be able to catch a break. The vet said the cats belly fat is what saved him from organ damage but so many lacerations and necrotic skin from dehydrating and lying there so long. Heartbreaking beyond words.

Glad people like my project. Did the plant bench and shelving units 2 yrs ago when I put up the building. Will try to find a photo of the structure itself. It is adorable and these people, while somewhat modest, are very into landscaping and highly polished finishes. It is an incredibly inviting and comfortable space. They would tell people they were putting up a shed, which technically is what it was, and then they would show pics to co-workers and friends and enjoy their great surprise. They are great people to work with, genuinely decent people who work on it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had an unexpectedly busy day. We came home from church to get a message from our daughter that she was coming with her two little ones, Alexandra and Jackson. Today is Alexandra 's 5th birthday and we were supposed to be going up this afternoon for her birthday. Her former au pair, Erin was supposed to have arrived from Australia at 10.30 last night, but because of plane problems and the software glitch on the east coast last night her flight didn't get here until after 3 am, so Kat wanted the kids out of the house so her DH and Erin could sleep in peace. My DD and my DH took Alexandra with them to pick up her other car which had been in for service and to get balloons for her party. I stayed at home with Jackson. We walked over to the park and saw a turtle which fascinated him. Later after Kat returned, Alexandra and Jackson sat on.my swing.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> Sue


Happy 5th birthday to Alexandra.🎈🎉🎁🎂🎈💝🍰🎈 They are both gorgeous children, love the photos Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--you pics of Jackson are also wonderful. Glad he is feeling better and hope his health maintains. It seems like it was a long struggle for him.


Thank you Tanya, he is so much better. I also hope that you are feeling better too!!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Marc got a job at Meiers today. Yahoo! ...


Great news!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.


Yay!!! Sue!!!!
Well deserved - we already know.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Morning all. This will be the last pictures of the sweater. Yay! It is done and looking good.  So pleased.


Looks gorgeous on you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Thought I better chime in so that maybe, just maybe I will get alerts to new postings!!! Grandchildren still here...so tired and exhausted. It is also very hot here with many afternoon showers this time of year...makes it difficult to do much when the rain storms come up. I am almost finished with my second tree of life blanket...just 20 rows to go, the I have to stitch on the border for the top...whew.....I think I have the entire tree memorized.


Hope you are having fun with the grandchildren, but totally understand the exhaustion!!! Looking forward to seeing your tree of life blanket. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Here are a couple of pics of the project which came out pretty well...


Nice work - I really like that desk/cart & shelves in the first shot.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Glad your weekend was a success.
> We'll enjoy the pics next party, I am sure.


Same from me Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Famna by Jasmin Örnos
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/famna
> 
> Curly Broomstick by Jasmin Örnos
> ...


I love that cute little snake. Thanks for the patterns Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ps, I think I will edit this in a second to add picture of the swans. 😊😀


Beautiful photo Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Not good news, Ronie . I do hope your job hunting is quick.


Same from me Ronie. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice work - I really like that desk/cart & shelves in the first shot.


Thanx Jane-. the Plant Bench is about 7 ft long and made from Mahogheny and Maple. The teak oil finish really brings out the natural colors of the woods. The shelving units are cabinet grade plywood painted as per owners choice. They are about 7 fT tall and this year put them on furniture glides as they were totally unmovable otherwise. What a difference those little things make; never quite believed the marketing but this is one product that meets expectations.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> ANASTASIA by Brenda York
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/anastasia
> 
> Gris de lin by Cailliau Berangere
> ...


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love that cute little snake. ...


Isn't he sweet? We might have to have a parade of them!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, don't tell


Lips are sealed Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations Sue!!! Well deserved. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations Sue. Great looking.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It does seem that way.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Forests seem to be very much in vogue just now, don't they?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> B
> What an experience your daughter had. It is good she is back safe and sound and called you!
> Your work is wonderful Tanya. That space looks very inviting! Glad you eyes are improving. Sure hope you feel all better soon.


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> What was even more horrible is that my DD came home late at nite to find one of her cats gone. He had gotten out the window and fell 7 stories into a concrete stairwell that was locked. He had been lying there bleeding for 2 or 3 days. It was incredible that he was even alive. How he managed to not break any bones or puncture inner organs is clearly one of those infamous 9 lives for which cats are so well known. The girl who was staying in the apartment and care taking the cats didn't notice one of them was gone. She did offer $2000 for vet bills but DD was quoted up to $9000. And she does not have that money at all. Financially neither of us seems to be able to catch a break. The vet said the cats belly fat is what saved him from organ damage but so many lacerations and necrotic skin from dehydrating and lying there so long. Heartbreaking beyond words.


Definitely heartbreaking beyond words. 😥💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't he sweet? We might have to have a parade of them!


I think so!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what is a skirting table?
> 
> Toni, you haven't talked about your adventures in learning toe spin for quite some time. How is it going?


A skirting table is a table frame with a screen top. Mine is about 4' x 8'. The theory is that you lay out your fleece and shake loose the short, double cut hairs (probably not the right word here) and loose hay and stubble that is in the fleece. Then you work your way around the table taking off the shorter "hairs" and the ones packed in manure and mud. The end results are supposed to be a full fleece with consistent lengths of "hair" (wool) throughout the whole thing. Then you roll it up, bag it, and, bless my husband's heart, haul it off to the woolen mill to get it washed.

I have piles of parts of fleeces that I can't quite make out what is what. It is pretty overwhelming for me right now. I have a partial fleece on the table of a Jacob's Sheep and a tiny little pile of usable wool. :? When the temperatures drop and I have my fall workshop organized, I will be able to get back at it. I have a plan for next year to be there when they sheer the sheep and will wrap each fleece in a flat sheet. Then I will know what I am working with, until then...here we go...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo!! Sue. Congrats on the wins, and a leaf hopper too


Way to go, Sue!!! Congratulations! 

Bev, your Cancun top is looking great and like you are having fun with it. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, looking forward to seeing your pic. I am sure your scarf will look lovely. They were such nice daily patterns.

Sue


annweb said:


> What a star you are Sue.I am on pattern 17 .
> Ronie I hope you will find a well paid job with very little work !
> Good news about people getting work ...it may be infectious.
> Hope to finish my scarf tomorrow and will send a pic. Please don't compare it to Sues' !


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, I have skirted a fleece. It is a matter of just doing it, like you say. When you lay it out, you will immediately see all the real dirty parts that can be taken off right away. Then you can see all the really short cuts that are not good and you take those out. Then it depends on the cleanliness of the fleece. You may have to get rid of some of the pieces that also have a lot of hay or debris in them. Then I used to separate the really nice long staples and make that a separate pile. The rest just got roled up and bagged tho be washed. Once I washed it, I would go through another sorting process before carding.


Thank you for this advice, Caryn. It is very encouraging to me. What to you do with the long staples that you separate out? Wash them together for easier spinning?

What did you do during the second sorting after washing?

I will be getting a drum carder and that swinging lock separator from the lady that I got my wheel from.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I decided just to do 22 rows for Clue 4, so am now ready for Clue 5. Just my luck I had to do all 4 transition rows. I would really like to get this clue done before I leave next Wednesday. That way I will only have the final one to knit after I get back. The safety pin marks a stitch that split, that I need to fix before I block.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue--Must give you great big kudos for your 1st place wins! I am sure there were other good projects so very special that yours stood out above them all. Of course, we here on LP, have no doubt for your superior knitting ability. But those ribbons sure must feel good.
> 
> Linda--yes, DD did call me and that is the contradiction in our relationship. She is still that small child hanging on to me with a tight grip while kicking me to let her go. It was a great experience for her and very trying. The kids she was supposed to be 'leading' literally fired her on the trip. In my opinion the management of the project did a very poor job in preparing these young people and matching them up. Nor did they deal with the language problems and the power tripping that went on over being able to communicate. They also did not deal with the classism of these kids. I believed their agism couldn't grasp the nature of the elitism of many of these kids despite their age. It made for a very difficult time.
> 
> ...


Oh, Tanya, how awful for her and her cat. I am hoping your relationship will level out one of these days.

Your craftsmanship is superb!!! That is a very inviting space.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I decided just to do 22 rows for Clue 4, so am now ready for Clue 5. Just my luck I had to do all 4 transition rows. I would really like to get this clue done before I leave next Wednesday. That way I will only have the final one to knit after I get back. The safety pin marks a stitch that split, that I need to fix before I block.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations to your son for his new job, Bev. I don't know what Meier's is either, but good for him!!!

Thank you for the beautiful patterns, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I decided just to do 22 rows for Clue 4, so am now ready for Clue 5. Just my luck I had to do all 4 transition rows. I would really like to get this clue done before I leave next Wednesday. That way I will only have the final one to knit after I get back. The safety pin marks a stitch that split, that I need to fix before I block.
> 
> Sue


It looks good, Sue. I'm working on row 51 now, then on to the transition rows. Looks like I have to do 4 as well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, love your start on the Cancun. Congrats the DS got a good job! 

Tanya, your work is excellent! Sorry to hear about DD fiasco with the trip and the cat. Some cat sitter. 

Sue, that is really great to get all this prizes at the fair!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I decided just to do 22 rows for Clue 4...


This is looking lovely, Sue 
Another blue ribbon candidate?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tanya, that is really awful about the poor cat. All that time left like that - it must have been making a racket at the start. Can't believe no one heard it! Someone needs to teach that person to count!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I am sure you are half way to where your going by now!! if not you have a great start  Your Cancun is really looking nice.. I am really thinking about making this it looks like a fun knit!!
Oh and that is great news for your son.. it really is his year.. so many good things going for him 

Great Job Sue!!! well deserved too!! I love that they appreciate your beautiful work! and your shawl is looking great too!! it would be a nice welcome home to finish it up then!! 

Tanya I feel sick about the cat.. I am one to fast forward through those commercials about abused animals.. to think of one in such pain.. is heart breaking. I can't even imagine a vet bill that high either.. 
I am glad your eyes are better and that she is home safely.. 
I do like your work!! it is very nice.. I have no eye for anything like that!! we have had tiles for our entry way for over a year now! I really need someone who has the time and knows what they are doing..LOL hubby really procrastinates.. I am thinking of roping my friend into helping me do it while our hubby's are at work!! LOL how long can it take to lay 9 tiles..LOL

I appreciate all your comments  they are heartwarming.. it is all still so much up in the air.. today she said she didn't want to loose me.. so maybe I won't be looking for work.. who knows.. I hate the not knowing as much as any of it.. I do like the job for the most part.. this Summer has been rough.. The closing time drops again on the first. So I have a chance of having dinners with hubby again ..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> A skirting table is a table frame with a screen top. Mine is about 4' x 8'. The theory is that you lay out your fleece and shake loose the short, double cut hairs (probably not the right word here) and loose hay and stubble that is in the fleece. Then you work your way around the table taking off the shorter "hairs" and the ones packed in manure and mud. The end results are supposed to be a full fleece with consistent lengths of "hair" (wool) throughout the whole thing. Then you roll it up, bag it, and, bless my husband's heart, haul it off to the woolen mill to get it washed.
> 
> I have piles of parts of fleeces that I can't quite make out what is what. It is pretty overwhelming for me right now. I have a partial fleece on the table of a Jacob's Sheep and a tiny little pile of usable wool. :? When the temperatures drop and I have my fall workshop organized, I will be able to get back at it. I have a plan for next year to be there when they sheer the sheep and will wrap each fleece in a flat sheet. Then I will know what I am working with, until then...here we go...


Good explanation of the skirting table. I now understand what it is. Sounds like lots of work that requires a very discerning eye to the different fibers. Can understand your need to put it on hold while other things get completed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, Tanya, how awful for her and her cat. I am hoping your relationship will level out one of these days.
> 
> Your craftsmanship is superb!!! That is a very inviting space.


It would be nice to think our relationship could/would level out at some time but given her age and extreme stubbornness, ......????

The good news is the cat is coming home from the Vet tomorrow I think. He will have to do his healing at home but he will be so much happier and DD can give him homeopathic remedies to help the healing along. Having been an abandoned kitten, he is very dependent/clingy on DD and she will nurture him.

Thanx for your compliment on the remodeling project. It would make a great meditation space but will be used as office, garden center, and painting workshop. Owner likes to dabble in fine art painting. There is an artist who lives right across the road who gives painting lessons. Not a very skilled painter, my customer just really enjoys doing it anyway. So the space will be well used.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is good news about the cat! He will heal much better at home this is for sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev I am sure you are half way to where your going by now!! if not you have a great start  Your Cancun is really looking nice.. I am really thinking about making this it looks like a fun knit!!
> Oh and that is great news for your son.. it really is his year.. so many good things going for him
> 
> Great Job Sue!!! well deserved too!! I love that they appreciate your beautiful work! and your shawl is looking great too!! it would be a nice welcome home to finish it up then!!
> ...


Like you, I refuse to watch those abused animal ads.

Just make sure you understand all the materials you need and have them there. Make sure you have tile spacers and a long straight edge to check your tile lines. And make sure the surface you are installing on is at least 1.25" thick and tightly attached to the framing. You may have to add a layer of 1/4" or 1/2" plywood and screw it down. Then you should be fine laying those tiles. And don't be afraid to ask questions of a professional. Are there any real tile stores in the area? Not the big box stores--don't even waste your time there. A good tile store will have knowledgeable people to ask.

I am sure the job will work out fine for you. Actually it is great that it goes thru such variations for busyness as you have some breaks to anticipate.

Glad you like my project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, those photos showed what a fantastic job you did. Sorry, your DD was playing up but what she told you certainly gives food for thought. I am glad your eyes are improving.
Edit I am so sorry to read about the poor cat.
Edit again. I am so pleased he is coming home.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dancing Bees is looking good, Sue.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Tanya* --> Indoor shots don't need as much cleanup as outdoor. There was a little haze from the humidity on a few shots of my plants.

I've got that first Serrano in one of the freezers...about a dozen in various stages of growth and still some blooms. Funny thing about my peppers, some of the bloom stalks have yellowed...thinning out through nature...surrounding bloom stalks are nice and green.

Found another group of blooms on the older Roma tomato...and the newer Roma has gained some height and blooms. We should be getting sprinkles of rain today...so I won't have to water.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I decided just to do 22 rows for Clue 4, so am now ready for Clue 5. Just my luck I had to do all 4 transition rows. I would really like to get this clue done before I leave next Wednesday. That way I will only have the final one to knit after I get back. The safety pin marks a stitch that split, that I need to fix before I block.
> 
> Sue


Yay. Coming on nicely, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tanya, that is really awful about the poor cat. All that time left like that - it must have been making a racket at the start. Can't believe no one heard it! Someone needs to teach that person to count!


I agree. That poor creature and your poor daughter being faced with that as soon as she gets home.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look forward to seeing Forest. I stopped Clue 2 at row22 as I thought it was getting quite large.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> You'll get there. I finished my Forest and am blocking it now. Hopefully will have a photo tomorrow.  Going to work on my Dancing Bees today, I think. It seems to be taking forever.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great news about Marc getting another job.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Julie, we are leaving around 7 pm. In about 4 hours. Excited!!!!!!!! i'm down to food and utensils, personal stuff-hair spray and shaving stuff and . . .can't think what else.  Woohoo!!
> 
> Marc got a job at Meiers today. Yahoo! He had Burger King job that he had worked while in college, but not enough hours to support apartment and wife. So, now till he gets his feet, he will be working both jobs. Makes everything more possible.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like your daughter has had quite an experience. I can't begin to imagine the culture shock.

I have an English friend, just finishing up a 2 year stint with the Peace Corps. She is the last person you would ever imagine doing that.Rosamund is the quintessential Englishwoman, always dressed impeccably, always wearing stiletto heels, into tea etiquette etc. She retired three or four years after working in a credit union, managing their credit card section. Now, here she is living in rural South Africa. Everything is very basic there . Forget electricity, modern appliances, even basic needs, such as a toilet. She has a hole outside that has to be covered at night so wild animals won't fall in. Amazingly, her husband has been very supportive of her. He has made twice annual visits and takes out supplies to her, not for her as such, but school supplies for the children she is teaching. The schools have nothing. She sends out appeals to her friends and former coworkers. Even mailing stuff to her, is challenging. Label everything as Bibles or religious materials and they might arrive at their destination, otherwise they won't reach their destination. She will be home the middle of next month. Has to have a debriefing, to prepare her for culture shock back here. She has sent us monthly epistles about life there that are truly eye openers. We really don't appreciate how lucky we are.

Suequote=tamarque]Ronie--sorry about the job but I understand it is a mixed blessing. If you have the 20 full weeks work, you should get unemployment. Problem will be avoiding their harassment to find a similar job which is not specifically skilled.

But am sure you will enjoy whatever time off you get.

Jane--some nice parts but and saved most of them, but am on pattern overload and need to try and stop ogling all the eye candy.

Trying to remember a 3-on-th-column standard and it seems like something from another era. Maybe my first van was that configuration. I am like Jane feeling more in control with a standard. Have never used cruise control to good to hear the problems with them.

New camera set up very quickly but won't download to my computer. Doesn't any technology ever work as expected!!!

DD returned as expected last nite. American airlines (not that company) managed to screw up all the group's luggage in Houston and never notified the connecting flight to wait for these 10 people to get there. Fortunately it was only an hour delay for the next flight. But after such a tiring trip and culture shock going on this was less than appreciated. Then DD's luggage was sent to some kids home in the Bronx because the airline personnel wouldn't listen and the kid was carrying on like the spoiled brat she was. Got to talk with DD this a.m. for couple of hours and after about an hour of her typical complaining and hostility she dumped on me for not asking about her trip. Of course the narcissist of the century would not let me say that every time I asked her in my emails all she did was complain so I thought I was getting the rest of that report. However, it turns out that she stayed with a wonderfully caring family, who went out of their way to make her feel take care of. They even tried to pour concrete pods so she could climb the hill to the latrine. Given their lack of money and any income, this was a big deal for them to buy a bag of concrete mix. The village women also embraced DD as a mother after watching her trying to herd this crew of spoiled teenagers, some of whom didn't speak English and others who spoke no Spanish. They included her in community huddles where they shared gossip even tho neither side of the equation could understand each other. The men get hired out as pretty much indentured labor to Costa Rica and the Nicaraguan govt takes most of the very meager earnings. In exchange the village people are allowed to live in their houses on the mountain, but they get no govt services. Hard to imagine being in a society that has no idea what education is, mail, basic facilities, etc. With only about 200 people, there is in breeding but without any perspective for different futures any mental problems that ensue are not noticed or worried over. Experiences like this have to make you look at our world with very different eyes.

As for eyes--mine seem well on the mend today altho still needing my remedies, just not as often. However, this process of detox or retox as the case may be, is settling in my gut and my energy is so drained that even sorting some books became too much within an hour. This with the humidity and heat are misery making. It began to rain a bit ago but only enough to tease and keep the humidity high.

Got paid yesterday from the job I had been working on. Customer getting set up and moved into her new Woman Cave. We visited yesterday for couple of hours. As long as I have known and done work for her, never knew she was a lawyer in 2 states I thought it might be her husband who was a lawyer, but not so.

Here are a couple of pics of the project which came out pretty well--just too long getting there. Sorry for not editing the pics for clarity but it is a nightmare dealing with pics on the computer. Hope you like them.[/quote]


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for this advice, Caryn. It is very encouraging to me. What to you do with the long staples that you separate out? Wash them together for easier spinning?
> 
> What did you do during the second sorting after washing?
> 
> I will be getting a drum carder and that swinging lock separator from the lady that I got my wheel from.


Yes Toni. I washed the long staples separately. I never had a lock separator, so after I washed and dried I would separate the locks by hand, just opening them up a bit. Then I would card them with my drum carder into batts that were ready to spin  it is quite a process and takes a long time but is also very rewarding to know that you created something totally from beginning to end!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I was very happy!

Sue


linda09 said:


> Oh, well done, Sue - and well deserved. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Very well deserved. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Would be great if you could make it.

Sue


sisu said:


> Good advice. Thank you so much for this info. I joined both groups and looked at the classes. There are quite a few I would love to take. Too bad you are not going to be there. It would have been fun to meet.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev. Hope you will have a wonderful trip.
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, so happy for you concerning the First Place ribbons. They are well deserved.
> 
> Tanya, that room is amazing. :d
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

from Sue: Sounds like your daughter has had quite an experience. I can't begin to imagine the culture shock.

I have an English friend, just finishing up a 2 year stint with the Peace Corps. She is the last person you would ever imagine doing that.Rosamund is the quintessential Englishwoman, always dressed impeccably, always wearing stiletto heels, into tea etiquette etc. She retired three or four years after working in a credit union, managing their credit card section. Now, here she is living in rural South Africa. Everything is very basic there . Forget electricity, modern appliances, even basic needs, such as a toilet. She has a hole outside that has to be covered at night so wild animals won't fall in. Amazingly, her husband has been very supportive of her. He has made twice annual visits and takes out supplies to her, not for her as such, but school supplies for the children she is teaching. The schools have nothing. She sends out appeals to her friends and former coworkers. Even mailing stuff to her, is challenging. Label everything as Bibles or religious materials and they might arrive at their destination, otherwise they won't reach their destination. She will be home the middle of next month. Has to have a debriefing, to prepare her for culture shock back here. She has sent us monthly epistles about life there that are truly eye openers. We really don't appreciate how lucky we are. 

Having been in similar circumstances in my life, I do understand the challenge for adjustment. Jet lag is a bit akin to it where your body needs to adjust to different time zones and perhaps climate. But the culture shock is quite astounding. People having served hard time sentences in prison go thru some hellified changes when they get out. The Morgan Freeman movie Shawshank Prison? does a good job in presenting the difficulty of dealing with this kind of culture shock. I have seen this even after a 5-6 yr prison term. The TV serial Rectify does an interesting job in presenting this culture shock and adjustment of a man who served a 20 yr sentence and his sense of detachment and confusion once released. Of course Peace Corps is not a prison sentence but it's 2 yr term can really alienage you from the culture that you return to. 

Your English friend reminds me of some people I have met who lived and worked in very straight, mainstream lives. They reached a point when they wanted their lives to have some meaning after working in jobs the paid the bills very well but offered nothing to further humanity or their own sense of self-worth in the world; often quite the contrary. These experiences are always humbling and really test your mettle in life. But what is always significant are the people that were met along the way. Learning how they survived and kept their integrity and sanity is always a profound learning. Those are the stories that keep getting told, the ones that stick with you thru life.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I was so happy. Nice getting a couple of ribbons at my age.

Sur


sisu said:


> Great going on all those wins Sue ! Congratulations, didn't expect anything less though :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations, Sue! Well deserved wins!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


 Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

That was awful about your daughter's cat.

Your projects really looked good.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--Must give you great big kudos for your 1st place wins! I am sure there were other good projects so very special that yours stood out above them all. Of course, we here on LP, have no doubt for your superior knitting ability. But those ribbons sure must feel good.
> 
> Linda--yes, DD did call me and that is the contradiction in our relationship. She is still that small child hanging on to me with a tight grip while kicking me to let her go. It was a great experience for her and very trying. The kids she was supposed to be 'leading' literally fired her on the trip. In my opinion the management of the project did a very poor job in preparing these young people and matching them up. Nor did they deal with the language problems and the power tripping that went on over being able to communicate. They also did not deal with the classism of these kids. I believed their agism couldn't grasp the nature of the elitism of many of these kids despite their age. It made for a very difficult time.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh Jane, I really love the little crocheted Christmas Snake...how cute is that..

My two grandsons are becoming so difficult...that are showing signs of disrespect and ungratefulness...demanding we buy things they don't need...etc....but the talking back is what I am having problems with...any suggestions...I love them, but Oh My, what a handful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I am happy. My grandson was with me at the time and must have wondered at my exclamation. Not his usual quiet grandmother! My husband, being the man he is, had stopped off at a new car being exhibited there, whilst Christian had accompanied me to the craft building. Had to go looking for my DH to tell him of my wins.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Yay!!! Sue!!!!
> Well deserved - we already know.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros. Nice to have some ribbons.

Sue


RosD said:


> Congratulations Sue!!! Well deserved. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Congratulations Sue. Great looking.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya,that is so sad about what happened to your DD's cat and that she had to come home to that. It is amazing it survived and it is so good that it can be home now and your daughter can nurture her/him.

Sue, your dancing bees is coming along great.
That is quite a story about your friend. It truly is an eye opener to hear about these experiences and makes one grateful for all we do have!

I am going to be going to visit my parents in FL tomorrow. My daughter and youngest gs will also be there so I am quite excited to be seeing them all. I am not excited about the flying there part.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni
Sue


TLL said:


> Way to go, Sue!!! Congratulations!
> 
> Bev, your Cancun top is looking great and like you are having fun with it. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. Made my day getting all those ribbons.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Bev, love your start on the Cancun. Congrats the DS got a good job!
> 
> Tanya, your work is excellent! Sorry to hear about DD fiasco with the trip and the cat. Some cat sitter.
> 
> Sue, that is really great to get all this prizes at the fair!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Who knows! There is a long time between now and the next fair, and a lot of knitting to be done. I think I am going to be chased out of my bedroom closet with all the knits I have right now, despite giving a bunch away.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This is looking lovely, Sue
> Another blue ribbon candidate?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh Jane, I really love the little crocheted Christmas Snake...how cute is that..
> 
> My two grandsons are becoming so difficult...that are showing signs of disrespect and ungratefulness...demanding we buy things they don't need...etc....but the talking back is what I am having problems with...any suggestions...I love them, but Oh My, what a handful.


Makes you want to just slap them upside their heads. Setting boundaries is the common issue. Kids today, while loved, are not given boundaries or taught respect and humility. Then one day these little cute toddlers become obnoxous pre-teens and then teens. I have watched my son and DIL do this with their gorgeous and cuddly child. Even from infancy I saw this happening, watching this child test the waters on what she could get away with and the parents not perceiving what was before their eyes. Your grans need a dose of limit setting with a stern voice or behavior. Even telling them how hurtful their behavior is may help. Kids are also not told how their behavior impacts others and they need to hear this. Good luck.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya, good job done on the remodel. Must be nice to be able to look at a completed project.  So sorry to hear about your DD's cat, hoping for the best. Our companion animals are so important to our well being. Also hoping for better communication between you and your DD.

Your Dancing Bees is coming along nicely Sue. It will be beautiful once finished and blocked. I had to smile at your comment about finishing Clue 5 by next Wednesday. I am hoping to finish Clue 4 by October, lol.

Thanks Caryn and Toni for the info on preparing fleeces. Lots of interesting things to learn.

I have some happy news: my brother has been accepted into the PhD program at Embry Riddle University. I am really happy for him. If I ever win the Powerball Lottery I would become a professional student and have so many letters after my name it would take days to write them, lol.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. Let's say wishful thinking. It would be nice, but not the end of the world if I don't.

Congrats to your son.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Your Dancing Bees is coming along nicely Sue. It will be beautiful once finished and blocked. I had to smile at your comment about finishing Clue 5 by next Wednesday. I am hoping to finish Clue 4 by October, lol.
> 
> Thanks Caryn and Toni for the info on preparing fleeces. Lots of interesting things to learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie (I think) - Tanya is right about the tile spacers, cheap and handy. What type of tile do you have? Some tiles are easier to lay than others. We used a very long straight edge and drew a grid on the bare floor before we laid our tiles. You can use that to keep the tiles straight. Also, check for hollow spots by tapping on the tiles after they have set a bit - you will notice the difference. Pull up the bad tile and re-mortar.

Wish I had an answer DFL. Could they be testing boundaries?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Elann email today with a nice shawlette, and it's free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colchicaceae


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had that in my library already. It is pretty nice. Thanks.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Elann email today with a nice shawlette, and it's free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colchicaceae


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like the Colchicaceae neck wrap It is now saved.

Here is another one that came in this a.m.. Name sounds familiar but not the pattern. It is very beautiful but the instructions are not clear to me. Anybody else have anything to say about the construction of this stole/scarf?

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/anastasia

Melanie--It is a very good feeling to walk back into a project you have spent oodles of time on and see it with new eyes all completed. I have walked into projects and thought who did this; it really looks good. Then realized I was the contractor. My Electrician reported the same experience with this Shed's first phase where he did a lot of electrical work and had to come back for some niggling detail after the owner had moved into the space.

Many years ago when a total newbie, the guy who trained me and then hired me would tell me stories about projects on buildings we passed as we drove to a job. I politely listened having no clue about http://www.berroco.com/patterns/anastasia level of pride he was sharing with me. Some years late when running a Weatherization training program, there I was driving this totally unskilled crew around and pointing out buildings I had worked on. They looked at me like I did to the man who trained me and had a good chuckle to myself. It finally clicked.

Strange thing just happened here on KP. I was about to send this post and suddenly KP brought up the Pictures section with a post from Admin on posting pictures and the limits for doing so. Did anyone else have this happen?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Makes you want to just slap them upside their heads. Setting boundaries is the common issue. Kids today, while loved, are not given boundaries or taught respect and humility. Then one day these little cute toddlers become obnoxous pre-teens and then teens. I have watched my son and DIL do this with their gorgeous and cuddly child. Even from infancy I saw this happening, watching this child test the waters on what she could get away with and the parents not perceiving what was before their eyes. Your grans need a dose of limit setting with a stern voice or behavior. Even telling them how hurtful their behavior is may help. Kids are also not told how their behavior impacts others and they need to hear this. Good luck.


Thanks for the "Amen".....just so frustrating because they are both intelligent. Working things out though...hopefully will see some improvement.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for the "Amen".....just so frustrating because they are both intelligent. Working things out though...hopefully will see some improvement.


hope so, too. it is very frustrating but just because they are bright, it has nothing to do with the social values they need to be taught. too often we concentrate on the cuteness and brightness and forget that social values need teaching.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL .....Firm but fair . I always feel exhausted after dealing with my grandsons .Seems our children are too lenient with theirs .
Sisu ...have a great time with the children and your mum.
Mel...good news about your bro .You mean you would rather do all that hard work as opposed to sitting knitting ? Mmmmm .
Tanya ...sorry about the cat . Hope it soon recovers .
Caryn and Toni ...good info thank you .Seems that preparing and working your own yarn is a bit like from field to plate .in this case field to needles or hook ?
Norma ...is your grandson still there ? Oh when you mentioned curry mile did you mean the one in Manchester ?
I am waiting to take a pic of my scarf unblocked but puppy is lying quiet so I am resting too ! 
Catch you all later .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, those photos showed what a fantastic job you did. Sorry, your DD was playing up but what she told you certainly gives food for thought. I am glad your eyes are improving.
> Edit I am so sorry to read about the poor cat.
> Edit again. I am so pleased he is coming home.


And from me, too, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am going to be going to visit my parents in FL tomorrow. My daughter and youngest gs will also be there so I am quite excited to be seeing them all. I am not excited about the flying there part.


Have a great trip, Caryn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Have you ever skirted your own?


Nope. I have seen it done several times and even was in a short class on how it is done, but have never taken on a 'straight off the sheep' fleece. The ones I have bought were in the judging arena at SAFF, so were already skirted. I am amazed at how much is skirted off some fleeces. If they are for handspinners, though, I guess it is necessary. Good luck!

Was in a class on how to get the 'fleece' off an angora rabbit and was appalled that the demonstrator threw some of it in the wastepaper basket. I took it when no one was looking, spun it up at home, and it was just fine and was soft, soft, soft. No idea why the demonstrator was so picky.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tanya, good job done on the remodel. Must be nice to be able to look at a completed project.  So sorry to hear about your DD's cat, hoping for the best. Our companion animals are so important to our well being. Also hoping for better communication between you and your DD.
> 
> Your Dancing Bees is coming along nicely Sue. It will be beautiful once finished and blocked. I had to smile at your comment about finishing Clue 5 by next Wednesday. I am hoping to finish Clue 4 by October, lol.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your brother, Melanie! That's great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had that in my library already. It is pretty nice. Thanks.
> 
> Sue


Me, too. It is pretty. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--meant to ask about your bro's college. Where is it? Is is specialty school? I am not familiar with it. I hear the pride in getting accepted and send my congrats for his success.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tanya, good job done on the remodel. Must be nice to be able to look at a completed project.  So sorry to hear about your DD's cat, hoping for the best. Our companion animals are so important to our well being. Also hoping for better communication between you and your DD.
> 
> Your Dancing Bees is coming along nicely Sue. It will be beautiful once finished and blocked. I had to smile at your comment about finishing Clue 5 by next Wednesday. I am hoping to finish Clue 4 by October, lol.
> 
> ...


Congrats to your brother, Melanie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Need a bit of feedback here. First is the lace graft which I tightened up yesterday. It can never be perfect, but how acceptable is it for selling?

Second, is the neck wrap. What I tried to show was the tension on the sides of the piece. The top I-cord can stretch several more inches. The sides are pulled taut and you can see the top corners cannot be stretched out due to the tension of the sides. Again, what do people think about acceptability? I am moving toward frogging the thing if I cannot develop a different perspective.

How do people keep their edges loose enough without them being sloppy.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


All beautiful winners, Sue. Congratulations!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Like the Colchicaceae neck wrap It is now saved.
> 
> Here is another one that came in this a.m.. Name sounds familiar but not the pattern. It is very beautiful but the instructions are not clear to me. Anybody else have anything to say about the construction of this stole/scarf?
> 
> ...


The "shed" looks really comfortable and welcoming, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The "shed" looks really comfortable and welcoming, Tanya.


It does! Well done, Tanya!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Good advice. Thank you so much for this info. I joined both groups and looked at the classes. There are quite a few I would love to take. Too bad you are not going to be there. It would have been fun to meet.


Would love to be there, but the temptation to spend my entire retirement account is too great. :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for the "Amen".....just so frustrating because they are both intelligent. Working things out though...hopefully will see some improvement.


If they are bright they may respond to being spoken to like adults and having the effects of their disrespect explained to them. I think children need help in seeing things from someone else's point of view. They also need to learn that they must treat others with the respect they want for themselves. I'm sure you will get there,DFL.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Like you, I refuse to watch those abused animal ads.
> 
> Just make sure you understand all the materials you need and have them there. Make sure you have tile spacers and a long straight edge to check your tile lines. And make sure the surface you are installing on is at least 1.25" thick and tightly attached to the framing. You may have to add a layer of 1/4" or 1/2" plywood and screw it down. Then you should be fine laying those tiles. And don't be afraid to ask questions of a professional. Are there any real tile stores in the area? Not the big box stores--don't even waste your time there. A good tile store will have knowledgeable people to ask.
> 
> ...


We have everything.. the backer board.. not real sure what it is called but it was told to hubby that we need it  the spacers and the edgings to connect between the tiles and carpet! plus the grout. He is just a hard worker putting in 50+ hours a week at work and only 2 days a week to get anything done.. I am looking forward to a break that is for sure  and if she could give me a secured schedule I could relax and pick up the slack around the house.. there is so much to be done and so little time or money to get it all done.. but I have faith that what needs done will get done.. thank you so much for the tips.. I think our lumber yard could help me out a lot.. they are a small business that is very helpful.. especially if my friend and I go in there together to get it done before my hubby gets home .. they all know us and would have a good giggle over it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh Jane, I really love the little crocheted Christmas Snake...how cute is that..
> 
> My two grandsons are becoming so difficult...that are showing signs of disrespect and ungratefulness...demanding we buy things they don't need...etc....but the talking back is what I am having problems with...any suggestions...I love them, but Oh My, what a handful.


That does become a problem.. we had a similar issue with my youngest grandson.. Since we adopted his brother it became a bit emotional too.. he doesn't understand the hours and hours a day of trying to get him too.. just the hurt so talking about disrespect and dealing with it when you only have a few weeks a year with them is so hard.. I just stood my ground and didn't give in.. if there was a issue with mouthing out I would tell him to go sit on the sofa until I was ready to deal with him.. then I would calm down and go talk to him.. We were at a Wal Mart on a way to a Christmas function and Hubby wanted to buy the boys something and they argued over what for awhile until hubby had had his fill and said "Ok no one gets anything!! " they thought he was terrible and I turned around and said that their nasty remarks and poor behavior is what caused that and that they owe him an apology! They are playing you right now and I'm afraid that if the parents and other grandparents don't take a stand that it will just get worse as they get older.. I'm not sure how old your grands are but just treat them as your own and follow through with your punishments and make sure they know exactly why they are missing out on some things.. but also let them know how much you love them when they are being good.. they will remember those good times and feel bad about their behavior as the time goes on.. How much longer are they going to be with you? doesn't school start in soon? I know it is starting all over the place.. each Monday a new school district is starting.. it is that time of year!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya,that is so sad about what happened to your DD's cat and that she had to come home to that. It is amazing it survived and it is so good that it can be home now and your daughter can nurture her/him.
> 
> Sue, your dancing bees is coming along great.
> That is quite a story about your friend. It truly is an eye opener to hear about these experiences and makes one grateful for all we do have!
> ...


Have a great time Caryn!!! I am with you on the flying bit.. I get motion sick but am fine once I step on the solid ground


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great news Melanie!! I am sure he will have a great education there.. 

I love the pictures Tanya.. I took pictures of my small garden last weekend but have not gotten them loaded yet.. Your produce is beautiful.  and the loft is wonderful.. 

I have a few more rows of my first repeat of day 7 to do and then the second repeat of day 7.. I need to print off days 8,9,and 10 before I get off the computer.. I stayed up til Midnight talking to a dear friend of mine in Portland last night.. LOL we can get on these marathon phone calls.. she is the one who had a stroke in February and is doing so much better.. nearly all motor functions are back to normal  So anyway I woke up late today and am trying to get everything I need done.. Friday is fast approaching and I am falling behind..LOL at least it is my daughter and not the in-laws.. LOL We do keep a tidy house.. it is just that all the little details haven't been getting done.. and I would really like to make sure the house is perfectly clean by the time they roll in.. hubby is even wanting to shampoo the carpets.. but I doubt that will happen.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Need a bit of feedback here. First is the lace graft which I tightened up yesterday. It can never be perfect, but how acceptable is it for selling?
> 
> Second, is the neck wrap. What I tried to show was the tension on the sides of the piece. The top I-cord can stretch several more inches. The sides are pulled taut and you can see the top corners cannot be stretched out due to the tension of the sides. Again, what do people think about acceptability? I am moving toward frogging the thing if I cannot develop a different perspective.
> 
> How do people keep their edges loose enough without them being sloppy.


I try to bind off loose... pulling each stitch a tad bit each time and if it is something that really needs a heavy blocking I will do that and bind off with larger needles.. I find knitting the last row with the larger needles easier to bind off with them.. if I get a sloppy edge on a straight piece then I just pull it longer.. so far it is ok.. I have not had a bad edge yet.. these shawls that are a crescent or triangle shape really do need to be blocked well to make them smooth.. I hope this helps with future projects..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--meant to ask about your bro's college. Where is it? Is is specialty school? I am not familiar with it. I hear the pride in getting accepted and send my congrats for his success.


Embry Riddle is an aviation college - main campus is in Daytona Beach Florida, secondary campus in Prescott Arizona, and several satellite campuses worldwide. Considered the ivy league of aviation universities.

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. We are very happy for him. It will be a lot of work but he was one of sixteen selected out of a field of 200 applicants. My brother is a retired Air Force pilot currently working as a civilian simulator instructor and manager of the simulator program for the Air Force for C-17's (large cargo aircraft) at McGuire AFB. He does not knit but can make beer


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I stayed up til Midnight talking to a dear friend of mine in Portland last night.. LOL we can get on these marathon phone calls.. she is the one who had a stroke in February and is doing so much better.. nearly all motor functions are back to normal


Good news!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We have everything.. the backer board.. not real sure what it is called but it was told to hubby that we need it  the spacers and the edgings to connect between the tiles and carpet! plus the grout. He is just a hard worker putting in 50+ hours a week at work and only 2 days a week to get anything done.. I am looking forward to a break that is for sure  and if she could give me a secured schedule I could relax and pick up the slack around the house.. there is so much to be done and so little time or money to get it all done.. but I have faith that what needs done will get done.. thank you so much for the tips.. I think our lumber yard could help me out a lot.. they are a small business that is very helpful.. especially if my friend and I go in there together to get it done before my hubby gets home .. they all know us and would have a good giggle over it..


Yes. the backer board is typically installed for a smooth surface that will work with the cementous (thinset) adhesive. Did they sell you the screws for that cement board? There are special screws to use. Would also suggest back buttering the tiles with the adhesive as well as the floor. You need a toothed trowel that needs to be sized according to the size of the tile. It is a small job so you should have fun doing it given you love of crafts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It does! Well done, Tanya!


Wish my own house had at least a small corner that looked so good. My life is definitely a case of the carpenter's kids having no shoes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I try to bind off loose... pulling each stitch a tad bit each time and if it is something that really needs a heavy blocking I will do that and bind off with larger needles.. I find knitting the last row with the larger needles easier to bind off with them.. if I get a sloppy edge on a straight piece then I just pull it longer.. so far it is ok.. I have not had a bad edge yet.. these shawls that are a crescent or triangle shape really do need to be blocked well to make them smooth.. I hope this helps with future projects..


Maybe I didnt explain clearly enough. The bind off is an Icord and quite stretchy. It is the other 2 sides that have no bind off. They are the edges that form from knitting back and forth. There is no stretch in them t match the rest of the item. I know you knit loosely. My knitting is not tight, but not loose. Smooth edges are not the issue. But thanks for offering a thought.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Embry Riddle is an aviation college - main campus is in Daytona Beach Florida, secondary campus in Prescott Arizona, and several satellite campuses worldwide. Considered the ivy league of aviation universities.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. We are very happy for him. It will be a lot of work but he was one of sixteen selected out of a field of 200 applicants. My brother is a retired Air Force pilot currently working as a civilian simulator instructor and manager of the simulator program for the Air Force for C-17's (large cargo aircraft) at McGuire AFB. He does not knit but can make beer


Thanks Melanie That acceptance is really a big deal and quite a feather in his cap. I can see your family pride in his success.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great news Melanie!! I am sure he will have a great education there..
> 
> I love the pictures Tanya.. I took pictures of my small garden last weekend but have not gotten them loaded yet.. Your produce is beautiful.  and the loft is wonderful..
> 
> I have a few more rows of my first repeat of day 7 to do and then the second repeat of day 7.. I need to print off days 8,9,and 10 before I get off the computer.. I stayed up til Midnight talking to a dear friend of mine in Portland last night.. LOL we can get on these marathon phone calls.. she is the one who had a stroke in February and is doing so much better.. nearly all motor functions are back to normal  So anyway I woke up late today and am trying to get everything I need done.. Friday is fast approaching and I am falling behind..LOL at least it is my daughter and not the in-laws.. LOL We do keep a tidy house.. it is just that all the little details haven't been getting done.. and I would really like to make sure the house is perfectly clean by the time they roll in.. hubby is even wanting to shampoo the carpets.. but I doubt that will happen.. LOL


thanks Ronie. Needless to say I only photo'd the good plants.
but am very glad to have them. The kale is very good but the curly leafed kale is still small for the time of the summer due to the critter damage earlier, but it tastes very good. Cabbages which should be huge now, are so but a few managed to head up despite the damage they suffered. So not enought food for all winter, but enough for summer and Fall.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...She has sent us monthly epistles about life there that are truly eye openers. We really don't appreciate how lucky we are.


This sounds like an amazing experience. Kudos to your friend for taking this on at this point in her life.


> never used cruise control to good to hear the problems with them.


I love cruise control for long distance driving. Otherwise I find that needle creeping up & up without noticing it.
The first car that I owned with cruise control was an '81 Celica - special edition to celebrate its 10th year on the Canadian market. I loved that car. However, I wasn't all that impressed by the cruise control feature - figured that I'd never use it. It didn't take long to learn to appreciate it.
The manual clearly states, though, NOT to use it if driving conditions are iffy - rain, snow, ice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe I didnt explain clearly enough. The bind off is an Icord and quite stretchy. It is the other 2 sides that have no bind off. They are the edges that form from knitting back and forth. There is no stretch in them t match the rest of the item. I know you knit loosely. My knitting is not tight, but not loose. Smooth edges are not the issue. But thanks for offering a thought.


hmm.. your right I didn't read this right.. I'm not sure what to do about those edges.. it would be a fun experiment to find a edging that is stretchy too.. I like the knit the first stitch and purl the last one.. although on the advent scarf we are slipping the first as if to purl and knit the last one.. I have to really think on it to keep it right.. I think playing with a square would be helpful.. I hope someone else will give a better solution... I also don't think my edgings are any more stretchy than any others.. its just a nice edge


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love cruise control for long distance driving. Otherwise I find that needle creeping up & up without noticing it.
> The first car that I owned with cruise control was an '81 Celica - special edition to celebrate its 10th year on the Canadian market. I loved that car. However, I wasn't all that impressed by the cruise control feature - figured that I'd never use it. It didn't take long to learn to appreciate it.
> The manual clearly states, though, NOT to use it if driving conditions are iffy - rain, snow, ice.


That is true.. I have read that part too.. for some reason on our car it got stuck.. we found out later that it was common in that year Subaru and it has just got me out of the habit of using one.. now I have a standard transmission that does not have a cruise control feature.. I know my next car will.. hubby wants a sedan with auto transmission so I am sure it will have cruise control and a GPS built in..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh Jane, I really love the little crocheted Christmas Snake...how cute is that...


Isn't it, though?! Reminds me of Lowly Worm from the Richard Scarry books.


> My two grandsons are ... showing signs of disrespect and ungratefulness...demanding we buy things ...but the talking back is what I am having problems with...any suggestions...


There was a time when respect for elders was expected but that has been changing for a long while now. Whenever the idea of "earning respect" was brought up in my classroom, I would tell my students that I thought that you should accept people & respect them when you meet them assuming the best in them. If they do something to show that they don't deserve your respect, they lose it. This reflects badly on them. If you cannot be open with others at the outset, that reflects poorly on you.
Although I set a level of behaviour for my students, I often saw them display much less than that standard with their own parents. I don't know if it is because they are exposed to so much with TV & movies or if more recent parenting styles actually foster it.

I can imagine this is very hurtful for you since you want to enjoy your time with them & don't want to be disciplining them. It'll be a long time before I might be in your position so it is too easy to think that I would know how to handle it. I think that I would try to explain to them that you treat them kindly & want to do special things for & with them but they have to treat you kindly, too. No one wants to be with people who are mean with them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have some happy news: my brother has been accepted into the PhD program at Embry Riddle University.


Hooray for him! 


> If I ever win the Powerball Lottery I would become a professional student and have so many letters after my name it would take days to write them, lol....


I am with you there. I loved being in university - so many things to learn but only so much time & money to pursue them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Given the universal self-centeredness promoted, it is very hard to set boundaries with young people as everywhere they go they see the very kind of disrespect we are discussing. So it would be very nice is a simple explanation of how hurtful they would suffice, it seems you need to be prepared to put a harder foot down on the issue of respect and decency.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Elann email today with a nice shawlette, and it's free....


Thanks - I didn't have that one but she has some other nice free patterns that I had already downloaded - we might already have shared some of them:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Angelika%20Luidl&sort=date

I think my favourites are Blattltuach & Liliaceae.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Strange thing just happened here on KP. I was about to send this post and suddenly KP brought up the Pictures section with a post from Admin on posting pictures and the limits for doing so. Did anyone else have this happen?


No - what kinds of limits did it indicate?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking for some stitch inspiration found this paid pattern. But the edging is wonderful and wanted to share it:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-pie-skirt


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...First is the lace graft which I tightened up yesterday. It can never be perfect, but how acceptable is it for selling?


Definitely much better now  Good job!
I have seen patterns on Ravelry where the grafting was much more noticeable.


> Second, is the neck wrap. ...How do people keep their edges loose enough without them being sloppy.


Not sure what to say to help except that, with lace, edges can be very loose when knitting but once blocked it isn't a problem. Too tight is more of a problem.

ETA: There was a tip in the Be With You pattern notes about achieving more stretch in the side edge since she started each row with a KTB stitch.
_Remember to keep those edge stitches nice and loose  if this is troublesome you might want to work a yarn over after the first
ktb and before the last ktb of the right side rows, dropping it on the wrong side rows. This should help to stop those edges puckering._


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Well after many delays I managed a few pics but had to do them in 3 parts .I have done too much st.st. On some edges but know better now .How is it you can unpick one row several times then get it to work ? Must have had my stupid hat on at times .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my finished and blocked Forest. I used about 423 yards and it measures 10-1/4 x 64 inches. I beaded each repeat. I think it looks better in person than the photos and am really happy with it.  Thank you, Elizabeth, for a great, fun project!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks beautiful Pam .Must get my Advent one blocked .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Well after many delays I managed a few pics but had to do them in 3 parts .I have done too much st.st. On some edges but know better now .How is it you can unpick one row several times then get it to work ? Must have had my stupid hat on at times .


That looks great, Ann! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Ann! It's amazing what blocking does for a project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Well after many delays I managed a few pics ...


Lovely yarn & bead combo - looks good already. Going to be so nice when blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my finished and blocked Forest. ...


Looks marvellous, Pam! Yarn & beads work so well together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Congrats to your brother, Melanie.


ditto


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free with Code: MIST Until the end of the day, August 19th
The Maid of the Mist by Alla Saenko
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-maid-of-the-mist

Free until Friday August 21, 8:30 pm central time
Wake by Kephren Pritchett
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wake-3
(This one is interesting looking.)

Highland Diamonds Scarf by Loralyn Coles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/highland-diamonds-scarf


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well done Ann. I love that blue. I think I see beads in the separator rows, very pretty.

Lovely Forest Pam. The pale color does look rather Victorian in this pattern. Nice bead choice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks marvellous, Pam! Yarn & beads work so well together.


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well done Ann. I love that blue. I think I see beads in the separator rows, very pretty.
> 
> Lovely Forest Pam. The pale color does look rather Victorian in this pattern. Nice bead choice.


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns Jane .Yes there are beads and I had to use fairly plain as the blue I ordered just looked wrong being a different shade from the yarn .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Looks beautiful Pam .Must get my Advent one blocked .


ditto.
Your blue scarf is looking beautiful, too, Ann!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

linda09 said:


> If they are bright they may respond to being spoken to like adults and having the effects of their disrespect explained to them. I think children need help in seeing things from someone else's point of view. They also need to learn that they must treat others with the respect they want for themselves. I'm sure you will get there,DFL.


Thanks Linda...I am trying..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto.
> Your blue scarf is looking beautiful, too, Ann!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that looks so good. I hope you are happy with it. it looks so pretty in that blue. Can't wait to see it blocked. It will be spectacular then. I am so glad that your participated in the KAL and persevered. You have one beautiful scarf to show for your efforts.

Sue


annweb said:


> Well after many delays I managed a few pics but had to do them in 3 parts .I have done too much st.st. On some edges but know better now .How is it you can unpick one row several times then get it to work ? Must have had my stupid hat on at times .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Pam. The beads really make it pop.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here's my finished and blocked Forest. I used about 423 yards and it measures 10-1/4 x 64 inches. I beaded each repeat. I think it looks better in person than the photos and am really happy with it.  Thank you, Elizabeth, for a great, fun project!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, DGS has gone home. Yes, I did mean the curry mile in Manchester. It was a magnet for them!
I haven't posted too much. I have frogged my Advent scarf as I just didn't like the fabric that was being knitted up. It just did not display the patterns well. I had two goes at it. I have just cast on again with Knit Picks Pallette. I have finished Forest and will post some photos when it is blocked. All I seem to have done this last month is frog :thumbdown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all these patterns, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Free with Code: MIST Until the end of the day, August 19th
> The Maid of the Mist by Alla Saenko
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-maid-of-the-mist
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, congrats to your brother. What is his subject?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yes Toni. I washed the long staples separately. I never had a lock separator, so after I washed and dried I would separate the locks by hand, just opening them up a bit. Then I would card them with my drum carder into batts that were ready to spin  it is quite a process and takes a long time but is also very rewarding to know that you created something totally from beginning to end!


That is what I am looking forward to - creating from beginning to end.  I love the colors of the Jacob's sheep. There is lots of white from other breeds, also, but I don't remember what they are.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wake-3

Huge alert...this lovely is free for only 2 days....wow it is so cute...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Nope. I have seen it done several times and even was in a short class on how it is done, but have never taken on a 'straight off the sheep' fleece. The ones I have bought were in the judging arena at SAFF, so were already skirted. I am amazed at how much is skirted off some fleeces. If they are for handspinners, though, I guess it is necessary. Good luck!
> 
> Was in a class on how to get the 'fleece' off an angora rabbit and was appalled that the demonstrator threw some of it in the wastepaper basket. I took it when no one was looking, spun it up at home, and it was just fine and was soft, soft, soft. No idea why the demonstrator was so picky.


Thank you! That is encouraging to hear that a lot come off sometimes. I think that will happen with these. I have been trying not to take so much off, but will be more ruthless and get it done.

I have seen people spin right off the rabbit. It is so fun to see.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free with Code: MIST Until the end of the day, August 19th
> The Maid of the Mist by Alla Saenko
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-maid-of-the-mist
> 
> ...


Tried to get MIST...but it didn't come up with a "code" option...this is a nice one...guess I missed it....must be the end of the day where she is...   :?

oops....you have to go over to the LEFT side of the page and choose "add to cart"....don't use "buy it now"...then you can put in the code: " MIST "...

Happy dance... :thumbup: :thumbup:  :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Well after many delays I managed a few pics but had to do them in 3 parts .I have done too much st.st. On some edges but know better now .How is it you can unpick one row several times then get it to work ? Must have had my stupid hat on at times .


It is looking grand. I will share the stupid hat!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my finished and blocked Forest. I used about 423 yards and it measures 10-1/4 x 64 inches. I beaded each repeat. I think it looks better in person than the photos and am really happy with it.  Thank you, Elizabeth, for a great, fun project!


That looks lovely. I have enjoyed the project too :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I try to bind off loose... pulling each stitch a tad bit each time and if it is something that really needs a heavy blocking I will do that and bind off with larger needles.. I find knitting the last row with the larger needles easier to bind off with them.. if I get a sloppy edge on a straight piece then I just pull it longer.. so far it is ok.. I have not had a bad edge yet.. these shawls that are a crescent or triangle shape really do need to be blocked well to make them smooth.. I hope this helps with future projects..


That is a great idea, Ronie! Knit the last row with the larger needle!!! :thumbup:



MissMelba said:


> Embry Riddle is an aviation college - main campus is in Daytona Beach Florida, secondary campus in Prescott Arizona, and several satellite campuses worldwide. Considered the ivy league of aviation universities.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. We are very happy for him. It will be a lot of work but he was one of sixteen selected out of a field of 200 applicants. My brother is a retired Air Force pilot currently working as a civilian simulator instructor and manager of the simulator program for the Air Force for C-17's (large cargo aircraft) at McGuire AFB. He does not knit but can make beer


Wow!!! What an amazing experience he is going to have!!! We will forgive him for not knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL and Jane, thank you for the Wake thumbs up. It is great! I have bagged a copy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Linda...I am trying..


They have all given great advice, DFL. Stand your ground. Tough love is hard. You are in my prayers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are beautiful scarves that you have made, Ann and Pam, blocked and unblocked. 

Thank you for more beautiful patterns, Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> hmm.. your right I didn't read this right.. I'm not sure what to do about those edges.. it would be a fun experiment to find a edging that is stretchy too.. I like the knit the first stitch and purl the last one.. although on the advent scarf we are slipping the first as if to purl and knit the last one.. I have to really think on it to keep it right.. I think playing with a square would be helpful.. I hope someone else will give a better solution... I also don't think my edgings are any more stretchy than any others.. its just a nice edge


Simply slipping the first sitch purl wise would create a looser edge. And I can find other edges, too, that would be looser.

The issue is this pattern calls for Kfb 2x at the beg of each row and that is what created the tight edges. The questions now are 1) Is there any way to deal with the problem of the existing neck wrap and 2) How to evaluate the neck wrap as a sellable item in its current state.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - what kinds of limits did it indicate?


Mainly what we already know. Don't overload the Pictures section and hog it; be a Regular KP member and what we ran into before about things that are blatantly commercial. Can't recall the exact language but it was what created a problem before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure what to say to help except that, with lace, edges can be very loose when knitting but once blocked it isn't a problem. Too tight is more of a problem.
> 
> ETA: There was a tip in the Be With You pattern notes about achieving more stretch in the side edge since she started each row with a KTB stitch.
> _Remember to keep those edge stitches nice and loose  if this is troublesome you might want to work a yarn over after the first
> ktb and before the last ktb of the right side rows, dropping it on the wrong side rows. This should help to stop those edges puckering._


But is there any solution now that the item is completed?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam and Ann--your scarves are great. Love the blue, Ann and the laciness of yours Pam. The beads on both really enhance. 

DFL--downloaded a copy of the WAkE crescent shawl. It is a really nice one and has a unique feel to it.

Jane--glad you see the difference in the lace grafting. I showed it first pass and now the second to show people that we can adjust the stitches for better appearance. Given the offset nature of grafting, the columns can never be perfectly matched but we can get very close.

FYI--DD's cat is home now. He was getting picked up earlier this afternoon and the bill was 'only' $3100 instead of $9000! The caretaker will pay about $1800 so a lot better than originally expected. The other 2 cats are very traumatized by DD leaving for 6 wks and, most likely, knowing their brother had dropped out the window. The 2 are acting out in different ways so that also needs to be dealt with. Times like this really wish I had learned animal communication. It would so help in choosing remedies to help them all deal with various levels of trauma. And just to make matters even worse, the airlines contracted out the retrieval of the misplace luggage. That car service was as nasty as can be, essentially assaulted my daughter getting her to sign for the luggage and then cursed her out and stole the luggage. The police were called and fortunately were 2 reasonable women who called the company and told them they had 1 hour to return the luggage or legal action would be recommended. So there is police witness to their refusal to respond along with video camera documentation of this drivers behavior and theft of the luggage.

Almost impossible to absorb all this trauma occurring within a couple of hours of returning home: the airline not transferring the luggage in Houston for 10 people in the group, their not holding the transfer plane as promised, the cat being discovered in this hole and then the luggage being stolen. And dealing with the culture shock of transferring from an impoverished mountain top in a country where no one spoke English and had no facilities to the noisy, chaotic and fast pasted NYC. And DD was due to begin an intensive grad course in a few days. I told her to try and drop it so she could get a few days to regroup before starting work again. Almost surreal!!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn have fun in FL.

DFL, good discussion everyone is having regarding the grand kids. 
I have to say that I told my DGD that I want her to make me a birthday card with the stamps and paper that Santa brought her. Figured that's the only way I'm gonna see her do anything other than play video games and tv and run around outside. We shall see if she actually makes me the card. 
Mel congratulations on your nephew's (?) placement in the college. 
Ronie have fun putting down the floor. My sister's 2 daughters put down the new floor in the bathroom at the shore house this spring. They did a good job. I don't think I would want to do that. But something I would love to do is to make cement birdbaths and stepping stones and stuff - then I would be working outside and not have to worry about getting it perfect. LOL

note to self, on page 34


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn have fun in FL.
> 
> DFL, good discussion everyone is having regarding the grand kids.
> I have to say that I told my DGD that I want her to make me a birthday card with the stamps and paper that Santa brought her. Figured that's the only way I'm gonna see her do anything other than play video games and tv and run around outside. We shall see if she actually makes me the card.
> ...


Good strategy Chris to get these young ones engaged in real life.

Doing outdoor concrete projects is really good. DD spent one who summer building an outdoor play area in Harlem with a teen program. They made tables and benches and used a lot of donated tile to set into the concrete. It was a lot of work but fun. I went down to see the project when it was finished. Not quite professional but very soul satisfying and useful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...All I seem to have done this last month is frog :thumbdown:


I know what a pain that can be! I hope that it is clear sailing from now on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Pam. The beads really make it pop.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! It was a fun project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks lovely. I have enjoyed the project too :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for all these patterns, Jane.


You're welcome but you guys don't need to thank me whenever I post patterns. If there is something specific that you wanted to comment on, sure, (like that cute little snake) but otherwise there's no need. Just taking up your time - I certainly won't be offended.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are beautiful scarves that you have made, Ann and Pam, blocked and unblocked.
> 
> Thank you for more beautiful patterns, Jane!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...you have to go over to the LEFT side of the page and choose "add to cart"....don't use "buy it now"...then you can put in the code: " MIST "......


That is how I always do it now because a few times before the same thing happened - no option for the discount with "buy it."


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam and Ann--your scarves are great. Love the blue, Ann and the laciness of yours Pam. The beads on both really enhance.
> 
> DFL--downloaded a copy of the WAkE crescent shawl. It is a really nice one and has a unique feel to it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tanya! 

I am so sorry your DD (and you) is having to deal with all this. It indeed seems surreal and I can only imagine how traumatic it all is for her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I know what a pain that can be! I hope that it is clear sailing from now on.


Me, too, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> But is there any solution now that the item is completed?


Yeah - too late to close the barn door now that the horses are gone.
Sorry :-(


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, your DD certainly has had a lot thrown at her since her return. Hope things will improve from now on.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Pam and Ann--your scarves are great. Love the blue, Ann and the laciness of yours Pam. The beads on both really enhance.
> 
> DFL--downloaded a copy of the WAkE crescent shawl. It is a really nice one and has a unique feel to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I know what a pain that can be! I hope that it is clear sailing from now on.


Thanks, Jane. It is looking much better. I have only knitted the first clue this evening but when I have done enough to pin it out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My GS was just offered a job subject to a background check, which shouldn't be a problem since he is only 20 and doesn't have much background. Tentatively he will begin on 31st August. My DH is out at present, but Christian is hoping to go through things with him. He has already spoken to his paternal grandfather about the use of one of his cars. I'm very happy about all this as it will be nice to see him getting started on life. This is a cyber security company and that is definitely a growing field. He will be working as the assistant to one of the managers. They do offer tuition assistance and hopefully he will avail himself of that. He will be staying with us for now. I used to joke that I was mothering forever, because of Amy's medical problems and her living back at home, after she got sick in med school. I guess the real empty nest will be down the road. That said he is a grown young man and really quite easy going and helpful and respectful, and we are happy to have him around. I am just glad that he came back to family after his year away. I think he is appreciative of things now and both he and his parents have learned from the past year.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Norma!


 It seems better with some company to share the gripe over frogging :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Jane. It is looking much better. I have only knitted the first clue this evening but when I have done enough to pin it out.


That's good to hear, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that sounds like a great opportunity for a lovely young man.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GS was just offered a job subject to a background check, which shouldn't be a problem since he is only 20 and doesn't have much background. Tentatively he will begin on 31st August. My DH is out at present, but Christian is hoping to go through things with him. He has already spoken to his paternal grandfather about the use of one of his cars. I'm very happy about all this as it will be nice to see him getting started on life. This is a cyber security company and that is definitely a growing field. He will be working as the assistant to one of the managers. They do offer tuition assistance and hopefully he will avail himself of that. He will be staying with us for now. I used to joke that I was mothering forever, because of Amy's medical problems and her living back at home, after she got sick in med school. I guess the real empty nest will be down the road. That said he is a grown young man and really quite easy going and helpful and respectful, and we are happy to have him around. I am just glad that he came back to family after his year away. I think he is appreciative of things now and both he and his parents have learned from the past year.
> 
> Sue


That is great news, Sue! Congratulations to your DGS!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It seems better with some company to share the gripe over frogging :thumbup:


It does, doesn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My GS was just offered a job ...


I am so glad to hear this, Sue. I know that it is a great relief for you to see this opportunity open up for him.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad to hear this, Sue. I know that it is a great relief for you to see this opportunity open up for him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--in this day and age getting offered a job, especially one that may lead someplace is something to celebrate. So having a young man who is working and exhibits human decency in your house is something special. That year away from home must have taught him something about responsibility and helped him mature a bit. Easy to have someone like that around the house. Hopefully it will be a really good year for everyone.

DD hopefully is home sleeping now and that the transport company got her luggage back. The driver was so incredibly nasty threatening her that she would never get her bags back that I worry he may have destroyed it or opened it and took the items or sold them. What does he care about the company having to be responsible! Even the police said this company was less than professional; i.e., suggesting it had a disreputable reputation.

Ann/Norma/and everyone--I know that feeling so well where the first couple of inches just seems to be frogged over and over again before the pattern begins to click and move forward. Sometimes it seems half the time knitting a project is redoing it. So good to have a sympathetic crowd to vent to.

Jane--thanx for the comment about the tight edges. Really knew the answer but was wishing someone would have a little old secret technique to share. Wishful thinking again.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ann I love your advent scarf. Love the color and am looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Pam, you too - I love your Forest. If it looks better in person than it must be stunning and it needs to be the next installment of the sisterhood of the traveling scarf! &#128518;


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I'm glad DDs kitty is back home and the cost was less than quoted. Having animals makes you broke. Hopefully things will make a turn around for her now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, you too - I love your Forest. If it looks better in person than it must be stunning and it needs to be the next installment of the sisterhood of the traveling scarf! 😆


Thank you, Chris!  Next installment to the sisterhood of the travelling scarf, huh? That would be an honor!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I'm glad DDs kitty is back home and the cost was less than quoted. Having animals makes you broke. Hopefully things will make a turn around for her now.


They certainly do that to you. There is animal insurance and DD bought some for 1 or 2 of the cats, but not this one. If she had, the policy would have paid the whole vet bill minus the deductible. But even that insurance can be a money making game that sinks you.
She sent me a pic of the cat with his hood collar on. Said he was ashamed of himself, but to me he looks like a sad little puss.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Chris!  Next installment to the sisterhood of the travelling scarf, huh? That would be an honor!


I'll take my turn with it and be honored to wear it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great news for you about your brother being accepted for his phd. That is quite an achievement. No wonder you are so proud.,

Ann, your advent scarf is wonderful and you finished it in no time at all! Can't wait to see it blocked. 

Pam, love the Forest scarf. It is such a perfect combo of beads and yarn!

Tanya that lace grafting just keeps getting better. It is barely visible now and I think it is because we are looking for it! 
What a traumatic home coming your poor daughter is having! I think you gave her a good recommendation to put off taking that class.

Sue, that is wonderful news about your gs. It sounds like it will be a pleasure to have him living with you.

Norma, I have been to the frog pond too, with the forest scarf. I have no idea what I did, but I noticed that there were a lot of stitches that shouldn't be there and had to go back 16 rows! I am back on track now and just started the 41 repeat. I really wanted to finish before I leave tomorrow, but I might have to wait till I get back.

Toni, it is hard to throw away fleece. I used to try to save so much, but when I went to spin those second cuts and the ones with "just a little debris" I realized it made spinning too difficult and I learned to be much more ruthless.

But, Elizabeth, I would have gone for that bunny fiber in the garbage too  

Ronie, I take non drowsy Dramamine for the flight, so I don't get motion sickness. I just get very anxious in that closed container with no way out, and no control. But I get over it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I'll take my turn with it and be honored to wear it.


 Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, love the Forest scarf. It is such a perfect combo of beads and yarn!
> 
> Norma, I have been to the frog pond too, with the forest scarf. I have no idea what I did, but I noticed that there were a lot of stitches that shouldn't be there and had to go back 16 rows! I am back on track now and just started the 41 repeat. I really wanted to finish before I leave tomorrow, but I might have to wait till I get back.


Thank you, Caryn!  I ended up doing 44 repeats before beginning Clue 3.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn said:


> Toni, it is hard to throw away fleece. I used to try to save so much, but when I went to spin those second cuts and the ones with "just a little debris" I realized it made spinning too difficult and I learned to be much more ruthless.


Thank you for your support, Caryn. It makes skirting all of these fleeces much less daunting. 

Tanya, I am glad to hear your daughter's kitty is home. I hope things settle down for her. Culture shock, alone, is plenty to deal with.

We appreciate you, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for your support, Caryn. It makes skirting all of these fleeces much less daunting.
> 
> Tanya, I am glad to hear your daughter's kitty is home. I hope things settle down for her. Culture shock, alone, is plenty to deal with.
> 
> We appreciate you, Jane.


Very true. thanx


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We appreciate you, Jane.


Well, that's so nice to know - not sure what prompted this lovely comment but thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until September 1st. Just Click on Buy Now and the discount will be applied automatically.
For The Love Of Friends by Samantha Crane
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/for-the-love-of-friends


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure what to say to help except that, with lace, edges can be very loose when knitting but once blocked it isn't a problem. Too tight is more of a problem.
> 
> ETA: There was a tip in the Be With You pattern notes about achieving more stretch in the side edge since she started each row with a KTB stitch.
> _Remember to keep those edge stitches nice and loose  if this is troublesome you might want to work a yarn over after the first
> ktb and before the last ktb of the right side rows, dropping it on the wrong side rows. This should help to stop those edges puckering._


Great tip!! and it is nice to know it is ok to do that.. It is a bit scary to go messing with the patterns.. 

Great observation on the current issues with our youth. I saw it with my daughter.. I saw her acting like one of her fav tv actresses.. all of them in the early to mid 80s were sassy.. It is sad.. and she was a hand full too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Advent Ann!!! I can't wait to see it blocked. I am doing the same thing for some patterns.. Just trying to keep it straight. All of Sue's notes have been very helpful in getting the stitches right.. How many day's is this? I love the last ones too.. I am thinking that it was close to how long I want mine too!!

Pam that is so very pretty!! you did a great job with it.. I love how the beads just sparkle!! they look like dew drops or stars..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DFL and Jane, thank you for the Wake thumbs up. It is great! I have bagged a copy.


Me too!!! I liked it right away.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's been a good day. We went to county fair this afternoon. I won three first place blue ribbons plus Best of Show for my 2014 Advent Calendar Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Wow, Sue!! Way to go!! You are certainly deserving of such a prize. You, know, we knew that LOL Good for you! Just remember - "we knew you when".


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for your support, Caryn. It makes skirting all of these fleeces much less daunting.
> 
> Tanya, I am glad to hear your daughter's kitty is home. I hope things settle down for her. Culture shock, alone, is plenty to deal with.
> 
> We appreciate you, Jane.


We do indeed, Jane.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Tanya.. lets hope a few days rest with no pressure will help her and her kitty's adjust. I can't believe they did that too her. It is great that you have the police on your side! She sounds like she does a lot of good for people in need.. I'm sorry you two butt heads.. I have a daughter too.. we are not nearly as close as I would like.. I was very close to my Mom..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great Advent Ann!!! I can't wait to see it blocked. I am doing the same thing for some patterns.. Just trying to keep it straight. All of Sue's notes have been very helpful in getting the stitches right.. How many day's is this? I love the last ones too.. I am thinking that it was close to how long I want mine too!!
> 
> Pam that is so very pretty!! you did a great job with it.. I love how the beads just sparkle!! they look like dew drops or stars..


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great news for you about your brother being accepted for his phd. That is quite an achievement. No wonder you are so proud.,
> 
> Ann, your advent scarf is wonderful and you finished it in no time at all! Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> ...


I have taken that before too!! my Dad was a pilot and we would go on vacations in his little plane.. I got sick every time.. he would take us on Sunday drives in the country! I'd get sick.. so I started taking the motion sickness pills.. I actually forget about them! .. thanks for the reminder..

All this talk about the frog pond makes me feel better about all the tinking and frogging I have done too.. all of you ladies put out such beautiful work.. it is hard to believe you ever have to frog!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue great news about your grandson.. that is quite a accomplishment and effort on his part  I hope he gets the job! 
The thing about empty nesters is that it is usually only great for a little while.. then you want them to come visit all the time... LOL I'm glad you have this young man to keep you hopping. He sounds like a real joy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, sincere sympathies on the frog pond. I do hope you finish before you go!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have taken that before too!! my Dad was a pilot and we would go on vacations in his little plane.. I got sick every time.. he would take us on Sunday drives in the country! I'd get sick.. so I started taking the motion sickness pills.. I actually forget about them! .. thanks for the reminder..


I believe that back when DFL was the main leader here I mentioned using 1/4 tablet of non-drowsy Dramamine...especially if I'm driving!

I don't need help going to sleep and the regular formula of Dramamine would most decisively do just that. I can actually read and do some tablet/phone work with my emails while on a bus to an interview session (back in 2012 going to Detroit, MI). I loved the experience of being able to do stuff without heaving my lungs and stomach (extremely embarrassing!).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have taken that before too!! my Dad was a pilot and we would go on vacations in his little plane.. I got sick every time.. he would take us on Sunday drives in the country! I'd get sick.. so I started taking the motion sickness pills.. I actually forget about them! .. thanks for the reminder..
> 
> All this talk about the frog pond makes me feel better about all the tinking and frogging I have done too.. all of you ladies put out such beautiful work.. it is hard to believe you ever have to frog!


Yes, so good to have honest conversations. Very supportive to know you are not alone and frogging is just part of the knitting experience.

FYI--there are homeopathic remedies to deal with motion sickness--cheap, effective, and no toxicity to the body. Cocculus is one the main one, but there are a couple of others that I would look up if anyone wants to know.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Looking for some stitch inspiration found this paid pattern. But the edging is wonderful and wanted to share it:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-pie-skirt


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Tanya.. lets hope a few days rest with no pressure will help her and her kitty's adjust. I can't believe they did that too her. It is great that you have the police on your side! She sounds like she does a lot of good for people in need.. I'm sorry you two butt heads.. I have a daughter too.. we are not nearly as close as I would like.. I was very close to my Mom..


My daughter is wonderful in many ways. She can be very charming and humorous when she wants to be. Unfortunately it is never with me. It seems she has designated me her life's dumping ground, blaming me whenever life is frustrating for her. I have never had much comfort with police but these 2 women were the ones who came couple years back when my oldest friend transitioned and his daughter flipped out on us in the middle of the night. They remembered my daughter from that situation where she was clearly the 'victim' and they had some sympathy for her situation. Using their authority they called the transport service and told them to get the luggage returned ASAP or there would be consequences. Having the whole situation of the abusive transport driver on video was also a big help. FYI, the luggage did get returned. The airline called another service to get the luggage I understand and had it delivered directly to her apartment door.

She also contacted the school and did decide to postpone taking the course. That was a big deal as it will cost her an extra $800 and delay her graduation a semester.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure what to say to help except that, with lace, edges can be very loose when knitting but once blocked it isn't a problem. Too tight is more of a problem.
> 
> ETA: There was a tip in the Be With You pattern notes about achieving more stretch in the side edge since she started each row with a KTB stitch.
> _Remember to keep those edge stitches nice and loose  if this is troublesome you might want to work a yarn over after the first
> ktb and before the last ktb of the right side rows, dropping it on the wrong side rows. This should help to stop those edges puckering._


I followed her instructions and it worked fine. I also used this method on the 3 Colour Affections after reading others' comments and advice on Ravelry. My daughter didn't and had much more of a problem with lack of stretch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen wrote:
Not sure what to say to help except that, with lace, edges can be very loose when knitting but once blocked it isn't a problem. Too tight is more of a problem.

ETA: There was a tip in the Be With You pattern notes about achieving more stretch in the side edge since she started each row with a KTB stitch.
Remember to keep those edge stitches nice and loose  if this is troublesome you might want to work a yarn over after the first
ktb and before the last ktb of the right side rows, dropping it on the wrong side rows. This should help to stop those edges puckering.

I bet this tactic would have worked on the Maraschino wrap, too, with its double Kfb increases at the beg of each row. Did frog it last nite to be done with the decision-making on it. May do a swatch to try this technique. Thanx for sending it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Well after many delays I managed a few pics but had to do them in 3 parts .I have done too much st.st. On some edges but know better now .How is it you can unpick one row several times then get it to work ? Must have had my stupid hat on at times .


Looking very pretty and LOVE that colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my finished and blocked Forest. I used about 423 yards and it measures 10-1/4 x 64 inches. I beaded each repeat. I think it looks better in person than the photos and am really happy with it.  Thank you, Elizabeth, for a great, fun project!


Such a pretty scarf. Love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free with Code: MIST Until the end of the day, August 19th
> The Maid of the Mist by Alla Saenko
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-maid-of-the-mist
> 
> ...


3 nice patterns. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Linda...I am trying..


 :lol: And so are they - very trying, I'm sure. Hope they are not wearing you out too much.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, DGS has gone home. Yes, I did mean the curry mile in Manchester. It was a magnet for them!
> I haven't posted too much. I have frogged my Advent scarf as I just didn't like the fabric that was being knitted up. It just did not display the patterns well. I had two goes at it. I have just cast on again with Knit Picks Pallette. I have finished Forest and will post some photos when it is blocked. All I seem to have done this last month is frog :thumbdown:


Norma, I need to thank you and Sue for your lace parties. I have combined the 2 by using some of the advent lace patterns with your entrelac. I'm having fun with the scarf I cast on. I'll try to get photos when I've got the first tier complete - I cast on the long edge - 364 stitches and increased each block to 26 stitches. Not sure what it will look like when complete but knitting it is giving me a lot of pleasure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, thank you for your kind post. I am looking forward to seeing it! I have been feeling a little disillusioned as I have done so much frogging. The entralac shawl has been put aside as I have frogged it so much at first to get the block square. I think I got sick of it! I will recover :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :lol: And so are they - very trying, I'm sure. Hope they are not wearing you out too much.


I used to joke that kittens, puppies and babies--if they weren't so adorable they never would survive!!

My DD has come across research that studies this 'cute' factor in newborns of many species. it describes various but similar features that carry emotional weight with us and makes us want to care and love them. It really is a survival factor so my humor, while not very academic, seems supported by research.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, thank you for your kind post. I am looking forward to seeing it! I have been feeling a little disillusioned as I have done so much frogging. The entralac shawl has been put aside as I have frogged it so much at first to get the block square. I think I got sick of it! I will recover :thumbup:


Been there myself. I tend to work best when not in my head and just working intuitively. Like 'getting in the zone.' When working mentally all I seem to do is make mistakes and not like what is being produced. It is the reason I have been struggling so hard with the last 3 projects I did--other people's patterns, mentally focused on them and nothing seemed right and lots of frogging. Am working on building my own level of inspiration right now or I fear losing it totally.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This pattern has not yet been published and I ran across it on Ravelry. It is gorgeous and one I would really love to knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TheLaceEater/lace-eater

I found in in the 12shawls Forever group. Here is the link to the August thread. I really enjoy looking at all the shawls there, new and old alike. Really gets me drooling.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/12-shawls-forever/3251566/76-100#100

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This pattern has not yet been published and I ran across it on Ravelry. It is gorgeous and one I would really love to knit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TheLaceEater/lace-eater
> 
> ...


Understand the drooling completely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Been there myself. I tend to work best when not in my head and just working intuitively. Like 'getting in the zone.' When working mentally all I seem to do is make mistakes and not like what is being produced. It is the reason I have been struggling so hard with the last 3 projects I did--other people's patterns, mentally focused on them and nothing seemed right and lots of frogging. Am working on building my own level of inspiration right now or I fear losing it totally.


I totally understand. I think I am going through something similar. Good to have company!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is stunning, Sue. I can see why you were so smitten.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam and Ann--your scarves are great. Love the blue, Ann and the laciness of yours Pam. The beads on both really enhance.
> 
> DFL--downloaded a copy of the WAkE crescent shawl. It is a really nice one and has a unique feel to it.
> 
> ...


My goodness. What a welcome home. Do hope that everything settles down for her.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GS was just offered a job subject to a background check, which shouldn't be a problem since he is only 20 and doesn't have much background. Tentatively he will begin on 31st August. My DH is out at present, but Christian is hoping to go through things with him. He has already spoken to his paternal grandfather about the use of one of his cars. I'm very happy about all this as it will be nice to see him getting started on life. This is a cyber security company and that is definitely a growing field. He will be working as the assistant to one of the managers. They do offer tuition assistance and hopefully he will avail himself of that. He will be staying with us for now. I used to joke that I was mothering forever, because of Amy's medical problems and her living back at home, after she got sick in med school. I guess the real empty nest will be down the road. That said he is a grown young man and really quite easy going and helpful and respectful, and we are happy to have him around. I am just glad that he came back to family after his year away. I think he is appreciative of things now and both he and his parents have learned from the past year.
> 
> Sue


Such good news - and maybe a strong pair of young arms will come in useful fro time to time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I totally understand. I think I am going through something similar. Good to have company!


Absolutely. It really helps us get thru our trials.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have taken that before too!! my Dad was a pilot and we would go on vacations in his little plane.. I got sick every time.. he would take us on Sunday drives in the country! I'd get sick.. so I started taking the motion sickness pills.. I actually forget about them! .. thanks for the reminder..
> 
> All this talk about the frog pond makes me feel better about all the tinking and frogging I have done too.. all of you ladies put out such beautiful work.. it is hard to believe you ever have to frog!


Maybe the finished results are so beautiful because of the tinking and frogging - it helps to get it right.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Other projects that MAY have been free at one time
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/the-lace-eater/patterns
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stash-eater-sampler-scarf-2-lace

Hats
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flick-3

I'm interested in the socks and/or scarf/shawl/stole. I don't wear hats so...only offering link for those who like to work hats up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> jscaplen wrote:
> Not sure what to say to help except that, with lace, edges can be very loose when knitting but once blocked it isn't a problem. Too tight is more of a problem.
> 
> ETA: There was a tip in the Be With You pattern notes about achieving more stretch in the side edge since she started each row with a KTB stitch.
> ...


You could try doing a yarn over between the 2 kfbs and one after the second. If you are swatching anyway it is worth experimenting. Good luck with it, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My goodness. What a welcome home. Do hope that everything settles down for her.


That is happening. Lots of support going out to her and the cat(s). The cat is home now so we can treat him and the other 2 homeopathically for the healing of the physical and emotional trauma. The luggage is home now, too and the grad course postponed. If dealing with cultural changes would be hard enough in a small town or rural area where you can find open space and quiet, living in NYC is 100x more difficult. The energy level in Harlem alone is beyond description. I think DD will come upstate for a day or two which should do her good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, thank you for your kind post. I am looking forward to seeing it! I have been feeling a little disillusioned as I have done so much frogging. The entralac shawl has been put aside as I have frogged it so much at first to get the block square. I think I got sick of it! I will recover :thumbup:


Sometimes you need that break to let problems stew subconsciously - and when you are ready to picki t up again a solution may just present itself. My fingers re crossed for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I used to joke that kittens, puppies and babies--if they weren't so adorable they never would survive!!
> 
> My DD has come across research that studies this 'cute' factor in newborns of many species. it describes various but similar features that carry emotional weight with us and makes us want to care and love them. It really is a survival factor so my humor, while not very academic, seems supported by research.


It makes complete sense, Tanya. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You could try doing a yarn over between the 2 kfbs and one after the second. If you are swatching anyway it is worth experimenting. Good luck with it, Tanya.


Have already done this. Great minds think alike.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This pattern has not yet been published and I ran across it on Ravelry. It is gorgeous and one I would really love to knit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TheLaceEater/lace-eater
> 
> ...


Have peacefully drooled away at least 20 minutes and joined the lace eater group - thank you, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This pattern has not yet been published and I ran across it on Ravelry. It is gorgeous and one I would really love to knit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TheLaceEater/lace-eater
> 
> ...


I do so like that laceeater shawl. Thanks for the link. Turns out I already have two of her shawl patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A fun and easy looking sock pattern on Fiesta Yarns today:

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1747/scrunch_sock/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=90dfa15754-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-90dfa15754-64956025

Code: SS823FP


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> FYI--there are homeopathic remedies to deal with motion sickness--cheap, effective, and no toxicity to the body. Cocculus is one the main one, but there are a couple of others that I would look up if anyone wants to know.


Thanks Tanya, I've jotted this down for next time. I'm leaving for the airport in an hour, so can't get it now. I would be interested to know the others as well when you get a chance.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Did frog it last nite to be done with the decision-making on it. ...


Too bad but very sensible. I'd have had it there for 3 or 4 years before getting brave enough to eventually do that. At least it won't be nagging at you now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, sincere sympathies on the frog pond. I do hope you finish before you go!


Thanks for the sympathies Norma. I need them. It looks like I will need to wait till I get back to finish. I just saw another mistake - I think I am trying to rush, and not paying attention. I am doing beads every third repeat, but this time I did it after just two and then continued on for a few more repeats. Not sure if I will frog all the way back, or just leave it. I'll decide when I get back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I followed her instructions and it worked fine...


I did, as well, until I put it down for 2 months & then picked it back up thinking that the the ktb was kfb. So there are about 6 or 7 rows where I didn't make that yo - but also did the kfb - which probably worked even more against the stretch. I hope that section won't be too noticeable later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Not sure what it will look like when complete but knitting it is giving me a lot of pleasure.


Well, now, isn't that what it's all about!
I am sure that it will also give pleasure to us when we see it & to whoever eventually gets to wear it. Win, Win, Win!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Have peacefully drooled away at least 20 minutes and joined the lace eater group - thank you, Sue.


Oh my, those are some lovely patterns.,I joined the group,too. Thanks Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I think I got sick of it! I will recover :thumbup:


Quick cast on something that you have been longing to do!!
That should make you feel better.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. still lots of splashing around in the frog pond!! I'm so sorry but it looks like a nice party is going on in there.. 

Have a nice trip Caryn.. I forget where you are going..

Tanya I would most certainly like some 'motion sickness' remedies.. sometimes I have had to read a map and have gotten sick.. or just writing something more to the shopping list! Not always but I never want to take the chance.. I'd love to be able to knit while we are going down the road.. since all my shopping is out of town!
I do think a few days to just 'Chill' would be great for your DD.. would she bring her cats too? I'm not sure how great that would be for them!

Sue and Karen I love the Lace eaters shawl! it is one of those stunning ones that catches the eye right away.. 

I am eating way to much salt and not drinking near enough water.. oh my gosh my fingers feel like sausages.. LOL I don't know where the salt is coming from but I need to go to raw veggies and lots of water today.. I bet it is in the parmasian cheese and jalapeno dip.. even though I cut it with sour cream.. and only ate 2 tablespoons of it! yummy but not worth the stiff hands..  I know a group that will love it while we are BBQ'ing this weekend.. then it will be gone!!

Have a great day all!!! I am still working on my hot pad Watercolor!! and my Advent Scarf... I'll post pictures some day soon


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This pattern has not yet been published and I ran across it on Ravelry. It is gorgeous and one I would really love to knit....


I noticed that a few days ago - but, of course, it isn't published so you can't track it down. That happens often - someone does a gorgeous test knit & posts it in 12 Shawls - but it isn't available! I wish there was some way to tag them so that you'd get an alert when it does go live.

HayleyTS has a new one out now, too, that is quite striking - Quadratische Decke Shawl - although it has big holes in it that I am not fussy about. Her Serendipity is gorgeous - I'd do that first. Putting off buying it but I think it is inevitable.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the sympathies Norma. I need them. It looks like I will need to wait till I get back to finish. I just saw another mistake - I think I am trying to rush, and not paying attention. I am doing beads every third repeat, but this time I did it after just two and then continued on for a few more repeats. Not sure if I will frog all the way back, or just leave it. I'll decide when I get back.


You can make it a new sequence of beaded / non-beaded by matching the number of repeats for a few then go back to every third beaded repeat when you think you will have the same number of those repeats for the remainder of the shawl as you did before you shorted. This sentence probably does not make any sense but it works in my brain, lol.

BEADS
no beads
no beads
no beads
BEADS
no beads
no beads
no beads
BEADS
no beads
no beads
BEADS <- the oops I beaded row
no beads
no beads
BEADS
no beads
no beads
BEADS
no beads
no beads
no beads
BEADS <- back to the original 3 repeats between beads
no beads
no beads
no beads


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Such a pretty scarf. Love it.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, that's so nice to know - not sure what prompted this lovely comment but thank you, Toni


Because. (You didn't want any thanks for the patterns you find.  )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This pattern has not yet been published and I ran across it on Ravelry. It is gorgeous and one I would really love to knit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TheLaceEater/lace-eater
> 
> ...


They are both great! And, I joined the LaceEater Group as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Have peacefully drooled away at least 20 minutes and joined the lace eater group - thank you, Sue.


Okay - so that would solve my problem with not knowing when it went live. There are now 5 of us there. Looks like we might be having a mini-KAL on this one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Not sure if I will frog all the way back, or just leave it. I'll decide when I get back.


Sorry to hear that you have hit this snag, Caryn.
I was knitting in the semi-dark at a performance that Michael & his father were involved in last night. Now I am afraid to look to see if I went astray anywhere, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> You can make it a new sequence of beaded / non-beaded...


Great idea, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Because. (You didn't want any thanks for the patterns you find.  )


Oh - well, it is just because I post a few every day & then there are 6 or 7 people who just post to say thank you but there isn't any need. It's nice to know if someone particularly likes something or decides to use one, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya, I've jotted this down for next time. I'm leaving for the airport in an hour, so can't get it now. I would be interested to know the others as well when you get a chance.


Its a freebie for just today, but if you like the pattern let me know and I can share it with you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This pattern has not yet been published and I ran across it on Ravelry. It is gorgeous and one I would really love to knit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TheLaceEater/lace-eater
> 
> ...


I LOVE that shawl!!! Hope we are able to discern when it goes live!!!! Maybe we'll get really lucky and it will be free for a day. :XD: I think that I would drop everything to work on that one. . :XD: Thanks Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - well, it is just because I post a few every day & then there are 6 or 7 people who just post to say thank you but there isn't any need. It's nice to know if someone particularly likes something or decides to use one, though.


I don't usually post a thank-you but I do thank you  My printer ink supplier thanks you too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - well, it is just because I post a few every day & then there are 6 or 7 people who just post to say thank you but there isn't any need. It's nice to know if someone particularly likes something or decides to use one, though.


So, a bit of ornery snuck in and I just had to follow it. I understand what you are saying about multiple repeat comments. I think we all just want you to know your efforts are not being taken for granted.

I don't know how you have the time to search, but you do find some incredible patterns!!!

Sue, the Lace Eater Shawl is above and beyond amazing. When I grow up, I want to be a designer like her. WOW!!! (I just joined her group also.)

Melanie, that is a great idea for the beading pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad but very sensible. I'd have had it there for 3 or 4 years before getting brave enough to eventually do that. At least it won't be nagging at you now.


Things like that gnaw at me are really impede my moving forward so better to grit the teeth and frog in front of a distracting movie or tv show.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She has a group Lace Eaters on Ravelry that I joined earlier. Will have to check out QD too.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I noticed that a few days ago - but, of course, it isn't published so you can't track it down. That happens often - someone does a gorgeous test knit & posts it in 12 Shawls - but it isn't available! I wish there was some way to tag them so that you'd get an alert when it does go live.
> 
> HayleyTS has a new one out now, too, that is quite striking - Quadratische Decke Shawl - although it has big holes in it that I am not fussy about. Her Serendipity is gorgeous - I'd do that first. Putting off buying it but I think it is inevitable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I don't know how you have the time to search, but you do find some incredible patterns!!!


Some things come to my mailbox but otherwise, I have a couple of places that I check each day. I just find it intriguing that people keep coming up with new stuff. 


> I just joined her group also.


We'll all be there soon - a Lace Party extension! 
Just can't resist those lovely designs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I found I already had one of hers too.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I do so like that laceeater shawl. Thanks for the link. Turns out I already have two of her shawl patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

free ONLY until 8/31/15
One-Skein Braided Cable Hat from SweaterBabe
http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2015/08/free-pattern-pick-one-skein-braided-cable-hat.html

Bourdeaux Lace Scarf by Lisa Dykstra
http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroLace-BourdeauxLaceScarf.html

Cozy Nellie by Marian Nelson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cozy-nellie

Not sure if any of these interest you guys. The only one that I like is Darcy - but probably because the colour choices are so lovely.
http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=a8918e455629653bd47b7028e&id=0289a9b793&e=3ab7d887fb


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have a nice trip Caryn.. I forget where you are going..


Thanks Ronie. I am going to FL, just until Sunday to visit my parents. My daughter will also be there with her husband and my youngest grandson, who is 16. Haven't seen them in a while,so I am looking toward to it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, isn't that what it's all about!
> I am sure that it will also give pleasure to us when we see it & to whoever eventually gets to wear it. Win, Win, Win!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> You can make it a new sequence of beaded / non-beaded by matching the number of repeats for a few then go back to every third beaded repeat when you think you will have the same number of those repeats for the remainder of the shawl as you did before you shorted. This sentence probably does not make any sense but it works in my brain, lol.
> 
> BEADS
> no beads
> ...


This makes perfect sense Melanie and would be a wonderful solution, except I don't have that many repeats left.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that you have hit this snag, Caryn.
> I was knitting in the semi-dark at a performance that Michael & his father were involved in last night. Now I am afraid to look to see if I went astray anywhere, too.


Sure hope you stayed out of that frog pond Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I am going to FL...


Have a nice visit, Caryn


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - so that would solve my problem with not knowing when it went live. There are now 5 of us there. Looks like we might be having a mini-KAL on this one.


Sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Its a freebie for just today, but if you like the pattern let me know and I can share it with you.


Tanya, I meant that I would like the other homeopathic remedies for motion sickness if you can.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sure hope you stayed out of that frog pond Jane.


Won't get a chance to look until at least this evening - if then. Michael leaves tomorrow & there are so many odds'n'ends to attend to. 
He requested Chicken Korma & Crème Brulée for supper - need ingredients for that...
might not be any knitting done this evening. :-(


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that you have hit this snag, Caryn.
> I was knitting in the semi-dark at a performance that Michael & his father were involved in last night. Now I am afraid to look to see if I went astray anywhere, too.


Goodness, you are brave. I might risk it on something other than lace if the colour was dream or white - but never a shawl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have a nice visit, Caryn


Thanks Jane.

Michael's dinner request sounds yummy. He certainly has good taste. How sweet of you to make such a special send off for him. 
I forget. Did you say you were bringing him there?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, dear - BooKnits has another MKAL in the works:
She wants to know, "*Will you do Voodoo with Boo?*"
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/voodoo-2

A couple of weeks ago, I thought that I was being really good about not cluttering up September & October & now I have about 8 new projects-KALs lined up.

I need an intervention - or lots of company.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Did you say you were bringing him there?


We have a 3 1/2 hour drive to the airport - he flies the rest of the way. It would take several days to get there by car - a ferry to contend with besides over 2300km of driving.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ronie. I am going to FL, just until Sunday to visit my parents. My daughter will also be there with her husband and my youngest grandson, who is 16. Haven't seen them in a while,so I am looking toward to it.


Have a lovely family reunion.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Won't get a chance to look until at least this evening - if then. Michael leaves tomorrow & there are so many odds'n'ends to attend to.
> He requested Chicken Korma & Crème Brulée for supper - need ingredients for that...
> might not be any knitting done this evening. :-(


Somethings ARE more important than knitting. (That is not heresy, is it  ) 
Have a lovely family evening, Jane. A touch sad for all of you but Michael is starting his next adventure - something to celebrate.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Somethings ARE more important than knitting. (That is not heresy, is it  ) ...


Oooh - treading on thin ice, there I'd say.
;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear - BooKnits has another MKAL in the works:
> She wants to know, "*Will you do Voodoo with Boo?*"
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/voodoo-2
> 
> ...


I will keep you company on this one, Jane as I have some blue silk which will probably work well. I have been considering doing one of her really lacy ones for a while.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Well after many delays I managed a few pics but had to do them in 3 parts .I have done too much st.st. On some edges but know better now .How is it you can unpick one row several times then get it to work ? Must have had my stupid hat on at times .


This looks great!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my finished and blocked Forest. I used about 423 yards and it measures 10-1/4 x 64 inches. I beaded each repeat. I think it looks better in person than the photos and am really happy with it.  Thank you, Elizabeth, for a great, fun project!


I am so in love with this one! The combination of yarn and beads is simply perfect!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am so in love with this one! The combination of yarn and beads is simply perfect!


Thank you, Elizabeth! So glad you like it!  It was a fun knit. Thank you for a great pattern.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - treading on thin ice, there I'd say.
> ;-)


LOL!!! Maybe....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Sometimes you need that break to let problems stew subconsciously - and when you are ready to picki t up again a solution may just present itself. My fingers re crossed for you.


Thank you! I am letting them stew :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, I meant that I would like the other homeopathic remedies for motion sickness if you can.


Oh, just realized that your leaving is imminent. I wanted to put together more than just the remedy list for people. So quickly:

These 3 are the most indicated remedies for motion sickness.
However, read the article below. It is a differential on a number of remedies for this condition. Chose the one that matches your symptoms best. The second link is a page on dosage. However, what you will find locally are either 30c potencies or the Hyland's Brand combo remedy for motion sickness--all in a health food store.

Cocculus
Petroleum
Tabaccum

http://www.peacehealth.org/medical-topics/content/cam/hn-2244006.html

http://www.peacehealth.org/medical-topics/content/cam/hn-2244006.html#hn-2244006-dosage

You can take the remedy before you travel or once in flight.
If you take the remedy and are in motion and it has not kicked in within 15-30", you can take another dose. Do not take more than 3 doses.

Not knowing the intensity of your sensitivity, potency is hard to judge but 30c is pretty basic and does work for many people on an acute level.

Have a great trip and hope you find relief on the plane


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the sympathies Norma. I need them. It looks like I will need to wait till I get back to finish. I just saw another mistake - I think I am trying to rush, and not paying attention. I am doing beads every third repeat, but this time I did it after just two and then continued on for a few more repeats. Not sure if I will frog all the way back, or just leave it. I'll decide when I get back.


That is sound plan. Wait and see. :thumbup: Have a lovely trip.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I will keep you company on this one, Jane ...


Nice!  
I have to finish Be With You first. Yikes!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Quick cast on something that you have been longing to do!!
> That should make you feel better.


That is a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Nice!
> I have to finish Be With You first. Yikes!


She sure has some beautiful designs!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - so that would solve my problem with not knowing when it went live. There are now 5 of us there. Looks like we might be having a mini-KAL on this one.


Make that 6!!! I am Gerlwyn by the way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Make that 6!!! I am Gerlwyn by the way.


Well, now I also see Elizabeth & Toni & Pam...
;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I have signed up for the BooMkal. The yarn I used for the Advent I thank is ideal. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, have a lovely family time with Michael :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought September was going to be a quiet one too. I'll really have to play catch up then if I am to do this one.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear - BooKnits has another MKAL in the works:
> She wants to know, "*Will you do Voodoo with Boo?*"
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/voodoo-2
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jan.

Sue


jangmb said:


> Wow, Sue!! Way to go!! You are certainly deserving of such a prize. You, know, we knew that LOL Good for you! Just remember - "we knew you when".


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Linda. Look forward to seeing how your scarf turns out with a lace /entrelac combo.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Norma, I need to thank you and Sue for your lace parties. I have combined the 2 by using some of the advent lace patterns with your entrelac. I'm having fun with the scarf I cast on. I'll try to get photos when I've got the first tier complete - I cast on the long edge - 364 stitches and increased each block to 26 stitches. Not sure what it will look like when complete but knitting it is giving me a lot of pleasure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, he is excited. He still has to do the drug test and background check, but there shouldn't be any problem there. Now I have to think about moving some of my yarn etc out of his room. I am sure he will want to move some of his stuff in. Right now it has just been like him visiting with just a bag or so of his stuff, and a temporary air about it, but now looks like this is going to be his home.

It may well be good timing too, as Amy and l leave for a couple of weeks, and Paul is going to start his cancer treatment soon.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue great news about your grandson.. that is quite a accomplishment and effort on his part  I hope he gets the job!
> The thing about empty nesters is that it is usually only great for a little while.. then you want them to come visit all the time... LOL I'm glad you have this young man to keep you hopping. He sounds like a real joy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, there will be things he can help out with around here.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Such good news - and maybe a strong pair of young arms will come in useful fro time to time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's probably for the best that she postponed her class. It gives her a chance to relax and readjust to life back here.

Sue


tamarque said:


> My daughter is wonderful in many ways. She can be very charming and humorous when she wants to be. Unfortunately it is never with me. It seems she has designated me her life's dumping ground, blaming me whenever life is frustrating for her. I have never had much comfort with police but these 2 women were the ones who came couple years back when my oldest friend transitioned and his daughter flipped out on us in the middle of the night. They remembered my daughter from that situation where she was clearly the 'victim' and they had some sympathy for her situation. Using their authority they called the transport service and told them to get the luggage returned ASAP or there would be consequences. Having the whole situation of the abusive transport driver on video was also a big help. FYI, the luggage did get returned. The airline called another service to get the luggage I understand and had it delivered directly to her apartment door.
> 
> She also contacted the school and did decide to postpone taking the course. That was a big deal as it will cost her an extra $800 and delay her graduation a semester.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, hope you enjoy your visit.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks Ronie. I am going to FL, just until Sunday to visit my parents. My daughter will also be there with her husband and my youngest grandson, who is 16. Haven't seen them in a while,so I am looking toward to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's probably for the best that she postponed her class. It gives her a chance to relax and readjust to life back here.
> 
> Sue


I think relax is a euphemism for DD but she will have a bit more time to catch up and take care of several pieces of business not completed before leaving. Having that bit of time is as close to 'relaxation' as there will most likely be. But I felt that was very important to do before starting her new job assignment as a Social Worker for the BOE--big new professional step.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--you are doing that great meal just to remind him of what he will be missing. I get your strategy to keep him coming back (LOL). Korma dishes are a favorite of mine, too. Enjoy.

Didn't realize he was going that far away. That will be a very big trip to do.

Must say again how much in awe I am of your ability to knit lace without looking and I bet it is done at significant speed. I can do some basic knit or purl rows without having to watch each stitch but that is as far as I have gotten. No wonder you keep churning out these beauties.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am sure that there are a lot of things to see to. It is great that you are fixing his requests for dinner.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Won't get a chance to look until at least this evening - if then. Michael leaves tomorrow & there are so many odds'n'ends to attend to.
> He requested Chicken Korma & Crème Brulée for supper - need ingredients for that...
> might not be any knitting done this evening. :-(


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice!
> I have to finish Be With You first. Yikes!


It really is a very quick knit, Jane.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your dinner Jane, prepared with lots of love


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe if you can put needles to work. Mine has been sadly neglected. I haven't quite finished the first clue. Now if only I could sit down and knit it.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It really is a very quick knit, Jane.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Uh oh Sue, you are losing stash storage. You are gaining someone to help out and to help watch the house while you are on holiday though so it's not a bad trade-off.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

While not quite in the frog pond I did have a lot of tinking and a dropped stitch (no idea why my counts were not off for the several rows the stitch was missing) to contend with while working on Simply Moonwalk. And it's a purl back row, should have been easy, lol.

If it makes any of you motion sickness-prone people feel any better Patty Wagstaff, a famous aerobatic pilot, says she gets queasy when she gets back in the cockpit if she takes a few weeks off from flying. You are in good company  Me, I only get airsick if the motion is subtle and barely noticeable. Turbulence does not phase me, but a slightly off yaw-damper will have me wishing for landing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

out of curiosity, what do people consider a 'quick' knit?

for example, let's take the Advent scarf, if you were to do 16 days of patterns, how long would that take? And would you consider that a quick knit?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> out of curiosity, what do people consider a 'quick' knit?
> 
> for example, let's take the Advent scarf, if you were to do 16 days of patterns, how long would that take? And would you consider that a quick knit?


lol, anything that takes less than two months for me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> lol, anything that takes less than two months for me


given all the activities in which you are involved, it is no wonder


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The other day I pulled out 2 of my favorite Indian cook books but was not feeling up to thinking about putting a menu together. Jane's Korma meal has re-motivated me to think yummy Indian food. I know many of you love it, too. 
So here is a really good Indian Veg recipe site that looks pretty authentic.

http://www.vegrecipesofindia.com


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that looks a good website. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a wonderful evening with your son, Jane. 

Sue, I am glad to hear all of the good news for your gs. :thumbup:

Caryn, you are probably off by now, but have a great trip to see your family. 

Enjoy those recipes, folks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that looks a good website. I have bookmarked it.


I knew some people here would like the site. Cannot find who the chef is, tho.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now I also see Elizabeth & Toni & Pam...
> ;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Testing--is anybody out there


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[i think I would consider it a fairly quick knit. I found most days took at most a couple of hours to knit. [

Sue quote=tamarque]out of curiosity, what do people consider a 'quick' knit?

for example, let's take the Advent scarf, if you were to do 16 days of patterns, how long would that take? And would you consider that a quick knit?[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a nice vest pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vine-lace-vest

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a nice vest pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vine-lace-vest
> 
> Sue


It looks cute for a small petite body. Wish I could see the details of it better.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> out of curiosity, what do people consider a 'quick' knit?
> 
> for example, let's take the Advent scarf, if you were to do 16 days of patterns, how long would that take? And would you consider that a quick knit?


Quick knit is anything I can do in 2 days or less. Depending on the pattern it may be prayer shawls, stocking caps, scarves, wrist warmers . .

Things that take a week are fast but not quick. Things I can do in 4-5 hours are emergency projects. I need it yesterday and just found out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a nice vest pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vine-lace-vest
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, just stopping by for a really quick visit. There's a thunderstorm here and you all know how I feel about that. When it's gone I will catch up!!!
Jackson's other Nanna took him to toddler jam and one of the kids wanted the toy Jackson was playing so he hit Jackson and scratched his face at the same time. Jackson also got the bruise on his face just under his eye from the same kid. The little videos are Jackson chatting away watching the rain. Hope you all have a great day/evening. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just stopping by for a really quick visit. There's a thunderstorm here and you all know how I feel about that. When it's gone I will catch up!!!
> Jackson's other Nanna took him to toddler jam and one of the kids wanted the toy Jackson was playing so he hit Jackson and scratched his face at the same time. Jackson also got the bruise on his face just under his eye from the same kid. The little videos are Jackson chatting away watching the rain. Hope you all have a great day/evening. 💞


For once I was able to see a download the right way up! When I was on windows 7 they often ended up sideways or even upside down! Couldn't see Jackson's 'war wounds' sounds like a kid to avoid in future! Lovely to see our favourite toddler again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free with the code ScrabbleBirthday from today until August 23
Scrabble Cowl by Keri'd From Fleece
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrabble-cowl

Spiral Eyelet Cowl by Stephanie Shiman
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-eyelet-cowl

Lace Essence Top by Dora Ohrenstein
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/lace-essence-top


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For once I was able to see a download the right way up! When I was on windows 7 they often ended up sideways or even upside down! Couldn't see Jackson's 'war wounds' sounds like a kid to avoid in future! Lovely to see our favourite toddler again!


Ditto from me, Ros.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ending with pattern 24 . It is 51 inches ,130 Cms long .It took 15 days to knit .I took the extra sts to mean st st which I know was wrong of me .Had a job getting pics as pup was trying to get hold of it !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely videos, Ros. Sorry about the wounds. I do hope that he recovers quickly. I hope the thunderstorm passes soon, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Ann. Beautiful work and a lovely colour. At 15 days you knitted it very quickly!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> out of curiosity, what do people consider a 'quick' knit?
> 
> for example, let's take the Advent scarf, if you were to do 16 days of patterns, how long would that take? And would you consider that a quick knit?


A quick knit? Depends on the project and weight of yarn but generally for a shawl or scarf something I can complete in a couple of weeks without knitting every hour of the day. For a sweater I would extend that to 4 weeks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Testing--is anybody out there


Don't know what time you were testing but I am now for a short while - Friday morning 8.30 am.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ending with pattern 24 . It is 51 inches ,130 Cms long .It took 15 days to knit .I took the extra sts to mean st st which I know was wrong of me .Had a job getting pics as pup was trying to get hold of it !


It is lovely, Ann.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Snap Norma ! Think we posted together .
Ros ..What a little chatterbox .Hope the bad experience doesn't have any effect on him .
Sue ..liked that Lace Eater .MIGHT try to do it .hope GS keeps the house looking good .

Lurker ....on the i pad if a pic comes in wrong way round and you try to look at it properly the screen flips so no win .
Now I was thinking of trying the KAL by Boo but have been loooking for yarn suitable to use .I am reluctant to use merino having read some info about it .Has anyone any suggestions of something available in the UK please ? Am I being too adventurous ? Honest opinions only .
Thinking of you Jane .You will be tired after a long journey .Everything in the UK is relatively close but we manage to grumble about how far away things are .
Thanks to all who mentioned my scarf previously ,as you said much better blocked .
Apologies for not getting enthused about peppers etc as I really don't like them but they are lovely colours .
Friends coming for lunch so better get moving .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh checking back I see Linda on line .Does it have a facility to chat or anything ? If not what would be the purpose of knowing someone is on line?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just stopping by for a really quick visit. There's a thunderstorm here and you all know how I feel about that. When it's gone I will catch up!!!
> Jackson's other Nanna took him to toddler jam and one of the kids wanted the toy Jackson was playing so he hit Jackson and scratched his face at the same time. Jackson also got the bruise on his face just under his eye from the same kid. The little videos are Jackson chatting away watching the rain. Hope you all have a great day/evening. 💞


He is a chatty little soul, isn't he? Sorry he has been in the wars.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Ann. Beautiful work and a lovely colour. At 15 days you knitted it very quickly!


Norma would know better than me, the speed of your knitting, but I agree, lovely colour and work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A quick knit? Depends on the project and weight of yarn but generally for a shawl or scarf something I can complete in a couple of weeks without knitting every hour of the day. For a sweater I would extend that to 4 weeks.


That is very good going- I've been working on the red Guernsey since the beginning of May- I did have to undo right back at one point, but I am now nearly at the back neck shaping, so I have mainly the neck and sleeves to complete.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ...


Way to go, Ann! Looks great! 
Which colour is truer?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Now I was thinking of trying the KAL by Boo but have been loooking for yarn suitable to use .I am reluctant to use merino having read some info about it .Has anyone any suggestions of something available in the UK please ? Am I being too adventurous ? Honest opinions only.


Inquiring minds need to know, what is wrong with merino Ann? Or is it just not suitable for the Boo Knits shawl MKAL? 
You did a lovely job on the advent scarf. I would think that you would do great at the Boo MKAL. So you've tackled beading and nupps - you are ready to go!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I am reluctant to use merino having read some info about it ....


I am not sure why merino would have gotten a bad rap. I think most of us here have used it - or at least blends with it in it.
I ordered some Malabrigo & Fybrespates from 
http://www.woolstack.co.uk/brands/Malabrigo.html
when I was in France.
I am sure that Linda & Norma can suggest good sources.

Waiting for the coffee to drip - then we hit the road.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you have a safe trip. Do you use Skype at all? That would be a good way to stay in touch with Michael. I did that almost daily for three years whilst Kat was in Germany. It was especially nice after Alexandra was born to watch her developing. That way you can also see where he lives, how he is looking etc.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am not sure why merino would have gotten a bad rap. I think most of us here have used it - or at least blends with it in it.
> I ordered some Malabrigo & Fybrespates from
> http://www.woolstack.co.uk/brands/Malabrigo.html
> when I was in France.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Ann. I hope you enjoy wearing it and get a lot of compliments.

Sue


annweb said:


> Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ending with pattern 24 . It is 51 inches ,130 Cms long .It took 15 days to knit .I took the extra sts to mean st st which I know was wrong of me .Had a job getting pics as pup was trying to get hold of it !


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very good going- I've been working on the red Guernsey since the beginning of May- I did have to undo right back at one point, but I am now nearly at the back neck shaping, so I have mainly the neck and sleeves to complete.


You have a particularly complex pattern, Julie - and you have had other things to do. I would expect a relatively basic Aran pattern to take 4-6 weeks - but the yarn is thicker. Isn't yours fingering or something like?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, it would be great if you tried LaceEater. I think there are 6 or 7 of us already interested. I think it will be released sometime in September. I am hoping after mid September as I will be away until 11th.

I can't imagine what were the negative comments about merino. I have used it a lot and always quite happy with it.

Sue


annweb said:


> Snap Norma ! Think we posted together .
> Ros ..What a little chatterbox .Hope the bad experience doesn't have any effect on him .
> Sue ..liked that Lace Eater .MIGHT try to do it .hope GS keeps the house looking good .
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago we were raving about some project and thought that maybe Jane might like to host us in the New Year in knitting it. For the life of me I can't think what it was. For some reason I was thinking last night about all the upcoming projects i would like to do in the next few months, never mind all the unfinished WIPs I have right now. I am trying to get organized and put down on paper all the projects I am planning for the next few months.

Does anyone remember what that project might have been?

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have used merino with great success. I didn't know there was anything negative about it. I have think about a quick knit, Tanya. For me, finished in 2 weeks with little or no FROGGING :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my Forest blocked, This was for me a quick knit!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Don't know what time you were testing but I am now for a short while - Friday morning 8.30 am.


For several hours there was no activity and was wondering if that was because people were just not here, or whether I was having a computer problem. Seems people were engaged else wise.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Norma. Love it with those beads.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is my Forest blocked, This was for me a quick knit!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just stopping by for a really quick visit. There's a thunderstorm here and you all know how I feel about that. When it's gone I will catch up!!!
> Jackson's other Nanna took him to toddler jam and one of the kids wanted the toy Jackson was playing so he hit Jackson and scratched his face at the same time. Jackson also got the bruise on his face just under his eye from the same kid. The little videos are Jackson chatting away watching the rain. Hope you all have a great day/evening. 💞


love the sound of these little ones playing with language. i know it is part of the learning experience, but it has such a charming sound.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a proper start to my Advent scarf!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ending with pattern 24 . It is 51 inches ,130 Cms long .It took 15 days to knit .I took the extra sts to mean st st which I know was wrong of me .Had a job getting pics as pup was trying to get hold of it !


very beautiful Ann. always get a giggle out of how the colors show up so differently depending on the lighting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I was using this for Advent but it was not right. The patterns just got lost. I am thinking of using it for Boo's Voodoo


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh checking back I see Linda on line .Does it have a facility to chat or anything ? If not what would be the purpose of knowing someone is on line?


only if you would like to chat and don't know if you are talking to yourself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ending with pattern 24 . It is 51 inches ,130 Cms long .It took 15 days to knit .I took the extra sts to mean st st which I know was wrong of me .Had a job getting pics as pup was trying to get hold of it !


Ann, that is beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Forest blocked, This was for me a quick knit!!


Love how you did the beads on this one. Another one I would love to wear with my jeans to feel Oh So Special while out and about. Well done!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, Norma. I love that color.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is a proper start to my Advent scarf!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My GS is going to get his drug test. His background check was filled out yesterday, so everything seems to be progressing well.

I am off to my DD's for the day. We will take the little ones to the pool. Should be a relaxing day of play.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice Advent Ann. Love the color, and I see we have the same cabinet pulls 

Another nice Forest Norma. Did you bead only the outer portions? And a good start to your Advent scarf. Looks like a nice soft yarn.

Have a fun day Sue.

Ann, I too would be interested to hear what you have heard about Merino as I have had good success with it.

I don't remember what Boo's Voodoo knit recommends for yarn but as long as it is lace or fingering I will be ok. I have three MKAL's all starting Oct 1st. Yikes! I can't remember if I signed up for any that start in September except for the football one but that is a weekly thing (game scores) so I'll be working on it until February when the Pats win the Superbowl again


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Elizabeth. It was a great knit!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A couple of weeks ago we were raving about some project and thought that maybe Jane might like to host us in the New Year in knitting it. For the life of me I can't think what it was. For some reason I was thinking last night about all the upcoming projects i would like to do in the next few months, never mind all the unfinished WIPs I have right now. I am trying to get organized and put down on paper all the projects I am planning for the next few months.
> 
> Does anyone remember what that project might have been?
> 
> Sue


I think MMario's Uhura shawlette.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful, Norma. I love that color.
> 
> Sue


It does look much better. Thank you, Sue. Have a brilliant day with DD


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you have a good drive today Jane and I wish Michael a safe journey. ((hugs))


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Melanie. I did only do 8 beaded repeats on each end. I think it would be too heavy otherwise. The beads were quite large as the yarn was sturdy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--your Forest is terrific and all that bead work!

Your Advent beginning looks like will also be a great project. Also love the dark teal looking lace wt yarn you show here. Great color

Ann- merino wool has always been considered a finer wool from my experience. Some guy came to a craft table last year and 'lectured' me that he would only buy a merino wool item...... It is also a machine washable wool which adds to its value in my book And it works beautifully in blends with less expensive acrylics or more luxury fibers like silk/cashmere/alpaca.

What I will say is that I am finding lace wt yarn way too lite for me, especially for scarves. I find they don't hold shape when worn and you lose the beauty of the patterns. They also require so much extra time to do a decent length. Others may not agree with me.

Thanks to everyone for responding to my little quiz question. It always concerns me about how much time I spend on a project, primarily because I want to try and sell my work. I learned in my construction business tp pay close attention to how long work took to accomplish as that was the basis for estimating costs to charge. I also needed to compare my production rate with what time and cost factors it took other skilled work by others to do. So it really was a business question that I asked.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I joined too!! it isn't often we find a design that sends us all to the moon !! It would be so much fun to knit as a group! (I'm NimbleNana on Ravelry)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear - BooKnits has another MKAL in the works:
> She wants to know, "*Will you do Voodoo with Boo?*"
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/voodoo-2
> 
> ...


That looks interesting!! You will need all these projects to keep yourself busy with Micheal gone  It would be great if one of them was a project for a man!  Then you could make something for him 

I love the cable hat I downloaded it yesterday. It reminds me of the one Ros did when she did several of them and a scarf to match..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jackson is helping his Mum sort out the clothes in the wardrobe. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ending with pattern 24 . It is 51 inches ,130 Cms long .It took 15 days to knit .I took the extra sts to mean st st which I know was wrong of me .Had a job getting pics as pup was trying to get hold of it !


It's lovely, Ann. You did a great job with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure why merino would have gotten a bad rap. I think most of us here have used it - or at least blends with it in it.
> I ordered some Malabrigo & Fybrespates from
> http://www.woolstack.co.uk/brands/Malabrigo.html
> when I was in France.
> ...


Some of the finest Merino is grown in our South Island- it should have the finest micron count, and knits beautifully.
Happy travels Jane- this is a momentous time for your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You have a particularly complex pattern, Julie - and you have had other things to do. I would expect a relatively basic Aran pattern to take 4-6 weeks - but the yarn is thicker. Isn't yours fingering or something like?


Technically a 5 ply- but actually closer to our standard 3 ply- having to watch overuse of my right index finger!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Forest blocked, This was for me a quick knit!!


It's beautiful, Norma! Lovely color and the beads look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Forest blocked, This was for me a quick knit!!


That is looking good, Norma, I like your garden chair- have you been able to use it this summer?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is a proper start to my Advent scarf!!


Looking good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was using this for Advent but it was not right. The patterns just got lost. I am thinking of using it for Boo's Voodoo


That's pretty color, Norma.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I forgot to post a couple of photos of my nephew's baby Aliyah's baptism. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is a proper start to my Advent scarf!!


Beautiful colour and knitting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GS is going to get his drug test. His background check was filled out yesterday, so everything seems to be progressing well.
> 
> I am off to my DD's for the day. We will take the little ones to the pool. Should be a relaxing day of play.
> 
> Sue


Good progress for him, Sue. Have a fun day with your DD and GKs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks Melanie. I did only do 8 beaded repeats on each end. I think it would be too heavy otherwise. The beads were quite large as the yarn was sturdy.


I plan to bead all of the repeats, but do know that it will be heavy shawl. I must get back to this WIP, it's such a lovely pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson is helping his Mum sort out the clothes in the wardrobe. 💞


He's so adorable!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Now I was thinking of trying the KAL by Boo but have been loooking for yarn suitable to use .I am reluctant to use merino having read some info about it .Has anyone any suggestions of something available in the UK please ? Am I being too adventurous ? Honest opinions only .


Ann, there are loads of beautiful yarns available in the uk.
Deramores does a few of the "luxury ones, including Fyberspates.
Watercolour and Lace http://www.watercoloursandlace.co.uk/ has some lovely silk and silk mixes.
Some people on here love Posh Yarns , though I haven't tried to order myself because I understand it can be a bit of a scrum. 
I'm going to the Bristol Wool Fair in September and if you looked at the site you would see the list of exhibitors which you could browse to get names to research.
Am I right that you are Manchester way, because if so you may be interested to know about Bakewell Wool Gathering 17-18 Oct. It is Derbyshire I know but the closest to you for the rest of this year. I know Watercolour and Lace will be there and presumably lots of other independent spinners and dyers.
For the Booknits I am going for either 100% silk or a silk/cashmere mix. I don't know what the problem with merino is though; I have used it lots of times and found it beautifully soft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson is helping his Mum sort out the clothes in the wardrobe. 💞


How old is he now, Ros- I've forgotten!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I plan to bead all of the repeats, but do know that it will be heavy shawl. I must get back to this WIP, it's such a lovely pattern.


I beaded all the repeats and it doesn't seem too heavy to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I forgot to post a couple of photos of my nephew's baby Aliyah's baptism. 💞


Was this in Perth!?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple of weeks ago we were raving about some project and thought that maybe Jane might like to host us in the New Year in knitting it. For the life of me I can't think what it was. For some reason I was thinking last night about all the upcoming projects i would like to do in the next few months, never mind all the unfinished WIPs I have right now. I am trying to get organized and put down on paper all the projects I am planning for the next few months.
> 
> Does anyone remember what that project might have been?
> 
> Sue


Was it a mmario design?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Forest blocked, This was for me a quick knit!!


Lovely scarf., Norma and such a wearable colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is a proper start to my Advent scarf!!


Very nice - great colour. Are you happier with this one?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GS is going to get his drug test. His background check was filled out yesterday, so everything seems to be progressing well.
> 
> I am off to my DD's for the day. We will take the little ones to the pool. Should be a relaxing day of play.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: Enjoy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson is helping his Mum sort out the clothes in the wardrobe. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So much going on I can't remember all I have read!! Thanks for the videos of Jackson Ros.. his little voice is so cute.. even though I didn't understand him LOL very common with small children when your not around them all the time.. 

Ann the Advent scarf turned out wonderfully... I can't believe it only took you 2 weeks to knit.. 

Norma great Forest!! I love that pattern and you did a great job with it 

Caryn have a great trip!! I hope you were able to find some remedy for Motion Sickness that helps..  sipping Canada Dry Gingerale helps the most for me.. but does not prevent or cure it.. but helps. 

Tanya I think of a quick knit when I see a lot of progress each time I am able to knit on it! Some scarfs seem to take forever just to gain a few inches where others like the Advent seem to grow quickly with each pattern repeat 
A quick and fast pattern would only take a few days.. I found the slippers I did last year were very quick and fast.. doing a slipper a day.. (keeping in mind that I don't have many hours in the day to knit) I find that crochet is much quicker for me.. lots of projects only take a few days.. my problem is that I don't care for the look of a crocheted material in all things.. I prefer knit to most items.. although there are some amazing crochet projects that I love.. lots of lace in crochet is beautiful.. the Irish Crochet is stunning to me.. 

All this talk of Indian Food has me wanting to make some..  I will have to start off with a small dish and then expand my recipes.. 

Well I have to work until 4pm today.. it was 7:30pm but with some moving things around my boss changed it for me..  That was so nice of her.. it was last minute that I asked for some time off..  my Daughter gets here around 6 tonight or there about's.. Hubby has the day off to get the carpets cleaned.. with this mild weather they should dry quickly.. we have a shampooer that dry's the carpet.. "somewhat" but its better that soaking wet!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I decided just to do 22 rows for Clue 4, so am now ready for Clue 5. Just my luck I had to do all 4 transition rows. I would really like to get this clue done before I leave next Wednesday. That way I will only have the final one to knit after I get back. The safety pin marks a stitch that split, that I need to fix before I block.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> that is good news about the cat! He will heal much better at home this is for sure.


I agree with Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Great news about Marc getting another job.
> 
> Sue


It is great news!!! 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I forgot to post a couple of photos of my nephew's baby Aliyah's baptism. 💞


A beautiful moment of joy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations to your brother, Melanie! That's great!


Congratulations to your brother from me too Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Elann email today with a nice shawlette, and it's free.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colchicaceae


That's gorgeous Melanie, thanks for the link. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is great news Melanie!! I am sure he will have a great education there..
> 
> I love the pictures Tanya.. I took pictures of my small garden last weekend but have not gotten them loaded yet.. Your produce is beautiful.  and the loft is wonderful..
> 
> I have a few more rows of my first repeat of day 7 to do and then the second repeat of day 7.. I need to print off days 8,9,and 10 before I get off the computer.. I stayed up til Midnight talking to a dear friend of mine in Portland last night.. LOL we can get on these marathon phone calls.. she is the one who had a stroke in February and is doing so much better.. nearly all motor functions are back to normal  So anyway I woke up late today and am trying to get everything I need done.. Friday is fast approaching and I am falling behind..LOL at least it is my daughter and not the in-laws.. LOL We do keep a tidy house.. it is just that all the little details haven't been getting done.. and I would really like to make sure the house is perfectly clean by the time they roll in.. hubby is even wanting to shampoo the carpets.. but I doubt that will happen.. LOL


I'm very happy to hear your friend is doing so much better Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Well after many delays I managed a few pics but had to do them in 3 parts .I have done too much st.st. On some edges but know better now .How is it you can unpick one row several times then get it to work ? Must have had my stupid hat on at times .


It looks gorgeous Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my finished and blocked Forest. I used about 423 yards and it measures 10-1/4 x 64 inches. I beaded each repeat. I think it looks better in person than the photos and am really happy with it.  Thank you, Elizabeth, for a great, fun project!


It's beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

How wonderful to hear Jackson's sweet chatter. Thank you, Ros! 

Your Advent scarf turned out beautifully, Ann!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Up to page 37, have to catch up tomorrow. &#128158;
Edit to add I can't sleep so I'm back here for a bit longer. &#128512;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A couple of weeks ago we were raving about some project and thought that maybe Jane might like to host us in the New Year in knitting it. For the life of me I can't think what it was. For some reason I was thinking last night about all the upcoming projects i would like to do in the next few months, never mind all the unfinished WIPs I have right now. I am trying to get organized and put down on paper all the projects I am planning for the next few months.
> 
> Does anyone remember what that project might have been?
> 
> Sue


I remember we talked about something, but didn't think it was a definite, so I didn't put it on the calendar. Jane will be doing snowflakes in November though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> How wonderful to hear Jackson's sweet chatter. Thank you, Ros!
> 
> Your Advent scarf turned out beautifully, Ann!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni, nobody knows what he's talking about, but I bet it was a great story!!! Love baby talk, it's just too cute!! 😍💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful Forest and start to your Advent, Norma! The colors and beads look so nice together. 

MMario's Uhura shawlette sounds really familiar. Was this a for sure thing that she wanted to do? I will be glad to add her to the schedule.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, Thanks for posting pics of our favorite boy as well as pictures of the nephew's baptism. I love the architecture in that church.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is good to see you, Julie and Ros. It seems it has been awhile since both of you have been on. 

"Happy" Travels, Jane. What an exciting adventure Michael is going on. 

Jackson is such a good "helper".  The church photos are beautiful, Ros!

Have a fun day, Sue!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I remember we talked about something, but didn't think it was a definite, so I didn't put it on the calendar. Jane will be doing snowflakes in November though.


I think you've got it -- that was the Jane project for LP.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> A beautiful moment of joy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, nobody knows what he's talking about, but I bet it was a great story!!! Love baby talk, it's just too cute!! 😍💞


Ros--that 'baby talk' was him practicing speaking. He is imitating the sound and intonation of speech that he hears. I would bet that he feeling very grown up sounding like the big people around him. It is not about words, but tone, intonation, sound and emotional patterns. So fascinating watching such small ones beginning to learn the sophisticated skills of our cultures.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that 'baby talk' was him practicing speaking. He is imitating the sound and intonation of speech that he hears. I would bet that he feeling very grown up sounding like the big people around him. It is not about words, but tone, intonation, sound and emotional patterns. So fascinating watching such small ones beginning to learn the sophisticated skills of our cultures.


Thank you Tanya, I could just listen to him for hours. I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He's so adorable!


Thank you Pam, I think so too!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How old is he now, Ros- I've forgotten!


Jackson will be 2 in November Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was this in Perth!?


Yes it was Julie. Saint Mary's Cathedral.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


>


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> So much going on I can't remember all I have read!! Thanks for the videos of Jackson Ros.. his little voice is so cute.. even though I didn't understand him LOL very common with small children when your not around them all the time..


Thanks Ronie, I don't know what he's talking about either, but it's a great story I'm sure. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> A beautiful moment of joy!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, Thanks for posting pics of our favorite boy as well as pictures of the nephew's baptism. I love the architecture in that church.


You're welcome Chris, it's a beautiful church. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is good to see you, Julie and Ros. It seems it has been awhile since both of you have been on.
> 
> "Happy" Travels, Jane. What an exciting adventure Michael is going on.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni, I had a couple of sad days, as well as everything else going on it was also the anniversary of my Dad's death (Papa Bear). However I'm feeling a bit better today and it is my wedding anniversary on Sunday, so hoping to have a lovely day. 😍 Jackson is a good helper, although how much help he is I'm not sure. The church is very beautiful. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ronie* --> Do add some lemon juice and (hopefully) stevia to that water. The citrus will help flush your kidneys better and get the "too excessive" salt out.



tamarque said:


> What I will say is that I am finding lace wt yarn way too lite for me, especially for scarves. I find they don't hold shape when worn and you lose the beauty of the patterns. They also require so much extra time to do a decent length. Others may not agree with me.


Oh I definitively agree about the time factor...those birthday socks took longer than I cared for. I'm not objecting to the plying down to 2 ply...just the knitting of the socks.

Merino is the only sheep's wool I can tolorate above 30%...not counting cashmere (another type of sheep/goat product).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Tanya!
> 
> I am so sorry your DD (and you) is having to deal with all this. It indeed seems surreal and I can only imagine how traumatic it all is for her.


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great news, Sue! Congratulations to your DGS!


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ronie. I am going to FL, just until Sunday to visit my parents. My daughter will also be there with her husband and my youngest grandson, who is 16. Haven't seen them in a while,so I am looking toward to it.


Have a great trip Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, have a lovely family time with Michael :thumbup:


Same from me Jane💐🍷💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Yes, he is excited. He still has to do the drug test and background check, but there shouldn't be any problem there. Now I have to think about moving some of my yarn etc out of his room. I am sure he will want to move some of his stuff in. Right now it has just been like him visiting with just a bag or so of his stuff, and a temporary air about it, but now looks like this is going to be his home.
> 
> It may well be good timing too, as Amy and l leave for a couple of weeks, and Paul is going to start his cancer treatment soon.
> 
> Sue


I hope you and Amy have a great trip and that Paul's treatment goes well.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I could just listen to him for hours. I love it. 💞


He is definitely enjoying himself and his little successes. Actually he is very good at doing it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Ronie* --> Do add some lemon juice and (hopefully) stevia to that water. The citrus will help flush your kidneys better and get the "too excessive" salt out.
> 
> Oh I definitively agree about the time factor...those birthday socks took longer than I cared for. I'm not objecting to the plying down to 2 ply...just the knitting of the socks.
> 
> Merino is the only sheep's wool I can tolorate above 30%...not counting cashmere (another type of sheep/goat product).


Lemon juice w/a bit of ginger juice first thing in the a.m. is a great flush, too.

Merino yarn is very tolerable to many wool sensitive people because it does not the little hair barbs on the fibers (forget what they are called) and the wool is the smoothes of all wools. It is also what makes it machine washable as there are no fibrous barbs to matt and cause felting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Up to page 37, have to catch up tomorrow. 💞
> Edit to add I can't sleep so I'm back here for a bit longer. 😀


Up to page 49. It's after midnight here and I'm feeling tired now so I will say goodnight. Take care everyone. 💞 Ros


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--you can volunteer Jane for the Mmario Uhuru. That is what happens when you are not around to protest (lol).

Poltergeists are at it again. While looking for my socket wrench box, they returned a family photo that has been missing for almost 2 yrs. Had looked everywhere for it suddenly there it was on the top of the back seat of my car--in the window ledge!! Thank goodness the window is so darkly tinted it seemed to have prevented major fading. How the heck could it have been there so long and not noticed!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Tanya. The lace weight certainly didn't suit the Advent scarf. Iam much happier now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I joined too!! it isn't often we find a design that sends us all to the moon !! It would be so much fun to knit as a group! (I'm NimbleNana on Ravelry)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Jackson is helping his Mum sort out the clothes in the wardrobe. 💞


An adorable helper!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Norma! Lovely color and the beads look great.


Thanks, Pam. Much more satisfied with the Advent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking good, Norma, I like your garden chair- have you been able to use it this summer?


Thank you, Julie. Yes, just now and again. Not today, IIT has rained since I took the photo this morning. I am much happier with Advent now. I do like the colour of the laceweight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I forgot to post a couple of photos of my nephew's baby Aliyah's baptism. 💞


That looks a lovely service.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I plan to bead all of the repeats, but do know that it will be heavy shawl. I must get back to this WIP, it's such a lovely pattern.


I did plan to do all the repeats but I did think it was heavy. I think it depends on the size of you beads. It would look stunning with them all beaded.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I did plan to do all the repeats but I did think it was heavy. I think it depends on the size of you beads. It would look stunning with them all beaded.


Yes, too much of a good thing just isn't.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane the piece on the bush is pretty close.
Norma a lovely forest ,love the colour for advent and also the one you originally chose.
Mel ...we both have good taste re the pulls !
Ronie ...glad the boss was helpful with your hours.
Ros. Jackson is just two months older than my GGD .
I read that the merino went out of shape easily .Think it was Heirloom Lace site that I saw it .
Linda ..thanks for the link .I am just going to look .I think I am MissPips on Ravelry .named after my previous dog Pippa .
Rain,rain and more rain here .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Forgot to say Linda that due to having the puppy I am a bit restricted when it comes to going out but was hoping to get to Yarndale .My son has now become self employed so if he can have the dog I will try to go to one of them .
I go to Black Sheep as it is only about 20 mins away .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Very nice - great colour. Are you happier with this one?


I am glad you like Forest and I am a happy bunny with Advent now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you , Ronie, Forest is a great pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Beautiful Forest and start to your Advent, Norma! The colors and beads look so nice together.


 :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I could just listen to him for hours. I love it. 💞


I can believe it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ann. Royd Moor yarns was an excellent find of yours!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson will be 2 in November Julie. 💞


 :thumbup: What day as a matter of curiosity? My grandson is also November. But of course 4 years older.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes it was Julie. Saint Mary's Cathedral.💞


Looks a lovely building!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is good to see you, Julie and Ros. It seems it has been awhile since both of you have been on.
> 
> "Happy" Travels, Jane. What an exciting adventure Michael is going on.
> 
> ...


Just busy with my red Gansey, but also having to share the computer, but hopefully not for too much longer.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Forgot to say Linda that due to having the puppy I am a bit restricted when it comes to going out but was hoping to get to Yarndale .My son has now become self employed so if he can have the dog I will try to go to one of them .
> I go to Black Sheep as it is only about 20 mins away .


Happy hunting (for the right yarn) then, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you like Forest and I am a happy bunny with Advent now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the name. I think it was up in the air about her hosting as she may be off to France then, but I couldn't remember what we were all interested in, but that sounds familiar. So many patterns are introduced to us that it is hard to remember them all.

Sue


TLL said:


> Beautiful Forest and start to your Advent, Norma! The colors and beads look so nice together.
> 
> MMario's Uhura shawlette sounds really familiar. Was this a for sure thing that she wanted to do? I will be glad to add her to the schedule.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--you can volunteer Jane for the Mmario Uhuru. That is what happens when you are not around to protest (lol).


Ha! LOL!!! I did put her down with a question mark for "just in case".


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Lemon juice w/a bit of ginger juice first thing in the a.m. is a great flush, too.


Forgot about the potential sourness my tummy gets with lemon juice...the commercial pudding we had the other night was excellent with a little ground ginger powder. Who knew that lemon and ginger went THAT well together!??

I do know that I've spoiled my parent's tastebuds for commercial chocolate pudding...*MINE* is much smoother and tasty...not as salty tasting either. Even if I do use salted butter...I'm fixing enough for 3 people...though I may get mischievous and add a little coconut --> just to prove I can outdo the Mounds/Almond Joy variety they have in the pudding aisle!

AND, my double chocolate chip cookies are enough to have had one of the maintenance crew around our apartment complex to beg for one (gender female, and wanted about once a week or sooner) :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Now all y'all know why I've cut down on preparing these sinful items...Dad would not know how to stop with just his third of the total, and Mom and I are trying to limit our amounts. And both Mom and Dad are on Insulin, Meteformin (sp?), etc. That is why the birthday, Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year blow out...and repent the rest of the year! :twisted:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am impressed with your self-control, Karen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:



> I am impressed with your self-control, Karen!!! :thumbup:


Me, too, Karen! Well done!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Forgot about the potential sourness my tummy gets with lemon juice...the commercial pudding we had the other night was excellent with a little ground ginger powder. Who knew that lemon and ginger went THAT well together!??
> 
> I do know that I've spoiled my parent's tastebuds for commercial chocolate pudding...*MINE* is much smoother and tasty...not as salty tasting either. Even if I do use salted butter...I'm fixing enough for 3 people...though I may get mischievous and add a little coconut --> just to prove I can outdo the Mounds/Almond Joy variety they have in the pudding aisle!
> 
> ...


For some time I was squeezing a fresh lemon in the morning into a glass of water, and then grating about 1 tsp of fresh ginger and squeezing it into the lemon. It wasn't a lot but really tempered the acidity of the lemon and was quite refreshing and easy to do.

So, I guess you won't be interested in the organic, super dark chocolate recipe that I found😉


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> For some time I was squeezing a fresh lemon in the morning into a glass of water, and then grating about 1 tsp of fresh ginger and squeezing it into the lemon. It wasn't a lot but really tempered the acidity of the lemon and was quite refreshing and easy to do.
> 
> So, I guess you won't be interested in the organic, super dark chocolate recipe that I found😉


1 and 3/4 canisters of 1 lb 8 oz apiece Hershey's cooking cocoa...and *I'm* not interested in chocolate????! I'm always on the hunt for figgy pudding or chocolate mixtures. I'm still trying to find the figgy pudding recipe that only has 1/4 to 1/2 cup rum, either plums or figs, and is steamed.

I'm writing this figgy request in hopes that some LP members from the UK can assist me. I have the dark rum, it's almost December, and I can get the figs about November to age on the pantry shelf.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thinking of you Jane and sending lots of love. &#128158;&#128144;&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Part Advent scarf with 15 patterns ending with pattern 24 . It is 51 inches ,130 Cms long .It took 15 days to knit .I took the extra sts to mean st st which I know was wrong of me .Had a job getting pics as pup was trying to get hold of it !


It's beautiful Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely videos, Ros. Sorry about the wounds. I do hope that he recovers quickly. I hope the thunderstorm passes soon, too.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> He is a chatty little soul, isn't he? Sorry he has been in the wars.


Thank you Linda and Ann.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Forest blocked, This was for me a quick knit!!


It's beautiful Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> love the sound of these little ones playing with language. i know it is part of the learning experience, but it has such a charming sound.


I love it too Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is a proper start to my Advent scarf!!


Beautiful Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My GS is going to get his drug test. His background check was filled out yesterday, so everything seems to be progressing well.
> 
> I am off to my DD's for the day. We will take the little ones to the pool. Should be a relaxing day of play.
> 
> Sue


Hope you have a great day Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> He is definitely enjoying himself and his little successes. Actually he is very good at doing it.


Thank you Tanya. It's great that you found your family photo. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: What day as a matter of curiosity? My grandson is also November. But of course 4 years older.


The 28th November. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I am impressed with your self-control, Karen!!! :thumbup:


Me too Karen!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I think I'm about 2/3 of the way through on the centre part of my baby shawl request from my brother and then I need many many hours to finish the border. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> The 28th November. 💞


The DGS is the 8th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think I'm about 2/3 of the way through on the centre part of my baby shawl request from my brother and then I need many many hours to finish the border. 💞


It can seem to take forever!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can seem to take forever!


The border will take forever Julie, each 30 row repeat is 1 hour. The main piece is 1 hour for each 8 row repeat. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> The border will take forever Julie, each 30 row repeat is 1 hour. The main piece is 1 hour for each 8 row repeat. 💞


Ros--it clearly is a labor of love


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--it clearly is a labor of love


Thank you Tanya, it definitely is!!!💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--it clearly is a labor of love


I agree!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree!


Thanks Pam.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rachel sent me this photo today. Benjamin and Summer Huggable bears wearing 2 of the beanies I sent them. &#128158;


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I made a scarf today out of Lion Brand woolease. Wow does that yarn feel like a rope. I had a hard time finding needles large enough to still have a soft, drapey project. I haven't found a hook large enough. The label says N. That is the largest I have and it is too firm. 

I hope to get some projects finished and others caught up with the clues in the next few days but I needed this little break of something to work up and finish quickly. 

Back to knitting. Christmas is coming fast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:
 

> The border will take forever Julie, each 30 row repeat is 1 hour. The main piece is 1 hour for each 8 row repeat. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I made a scarf today out of Lion Brand woolease. Wow does that yarn feel like a rope. I had a hard time finding needles large enough to still have a soft, drapey project. I haven't found a hook large enough. The label says N. That is the largest I have and it is too firm.
> 
> I hope to get some projects finished and others caught up with the clues in the next few days but I needed this little break of something to work up and finish quickly.
> 
> Back to knitting. Christmas is coming fast!


That is surprising. I have worked with Woolease and needle size 8-10 works a loose fabric. We can get hooks sizes P & Q. You might have to mail order. It is good that we can be versatile in our knitting styles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel sent me this photo today. Benjamin and Summer Huggable bears wearing 2 of the beanies I sent them. 💞


They are so cute!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> They are so cute!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hugs to you, Jane&#128522;&#128522;

What lovely photos you have all shared again. Safe and happy travels for those who are out and about.

Great Forests on display. Everyone sharing has done a magnificent job!! Good job on the Advent scarves that I have seen also. Unfortunately my road has me on the path of good intentions yet&#128521;&#128516;

Hope you don't actually have to job hunt, Ronnie.

How is your teenage roommate doing, Julie. I did not see anything this week&#128522; I hope it means it is going smoothly.

Sorry to hear about your DD's trials, Tanya. Hopefully time will dim the negative aspects and she will only remember the best and most rewarding aspects of her trip.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That is surprising. I have worked with Woolease and needle size 8-10 works a loose fabric. We can get hooks sizes P & Q. You might have to mail order. It is good that we can be versatile in our knitting styles.


Maybe there are different weights. This is a super bulky, weight 6. I think I used 19 mm needles. It did make a thick, soft scarf and worked up fast. I had less than 3 inches left after making a keyhole scarf.

Eta: Ravelry shows a #4 weight worsted, #5 bulky and #6 weight super bulky in Woolease.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Norma. 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> The border will take forever Julie, each 30 row repeat is 1 hour. The main piece is 1 hour for each 8 row repeat. 💞


That is a long haul. It will be gorgeous!
PS the bears and their beanies are wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I made a scarf today out of Lion Brand woolease. Wow does that yarn feel like a rope. I had a hard time finding needles large enough to still have a soft, drapey project. I haven't found a hook large enough. The label says N. That is the largest I have and it is too firm.
> 
> I hope to get some projects finished and others caught up with the clues in the next few days but I needed this little break of something to work up and finish quickly.
> 
> Back to knitting. Christmas is coming fast!


That sounds a tough knit. You are busy!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, I will have to think about and research figgy pudding. I always make a Christmas pudding. I have some old recipe books and I will enjoy digging around.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is a long haul. It will be gorgeous!
> PS the bears and their beanies are wonderful. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I hope so!!! I really like the photo Rachel sent me. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Forgot about the potential sourness my tummy gets with lemon juice...the commercial pudding we had the other night was excellent with a little ground ginger powder. Who knew that lemon and ginger went THAT well together!??
> 
> I do know that I've spoiled my parent's tastebuds for commercial chocolate pudding...*MINE* is much smoother and tasty...not as salty tasting either. Even if I do use salted butter...I'm fixing enough for 3 people...though I may get mischievous and add a little coconut --> just to prove I can outdo the Mounds/Almond Joy variety they have in the pudding aisle!
> 
> ...


Your goodies sound delicious. I'm partial to the occasional choc chip cookie - need any jobs doing?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--it clearly is a labor of love


Isn't it just. But I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel sent me this photo today. Benjamin and Summer Huggable bears wearing 2 of the beanies I sent them. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Isn't it just. But I'm sure it will be worth it.


Thank you Linda, my brother loves it and it is what the mother to be wants, so I'm hoping she loves it, if not I will make a different one. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, Thanks for posting pics of our favorite boy as well as pictures of the nephew's baptism. I love the architecture in that church.


Chris, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you are having a really lovely day. 💞 Ros 🌹🎂🍰☕💐💝🎁🌹


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe there are different weights. This is a super bulky, weight 6. I think I used 19 mm needles. It did make a thick, soft scarf and worked up fast. I had less than 3 inches left after making a keyhole scarf.
> 
> Eta: Ravelry shows a #4 weight worsted, #5 bulky and #6 weight super bulky in Woolease.


I was thinking about different wts for Woolease after I posted. I do think it comes in a bulky; i.e., #5. It would be good for hats or these large and very long winter scarves that many people love. I would make one that is at least 6 ft long for lots of wrapping in super cold weather. Paired with a good hat the yarn would make a good winter set don't you think?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I have just spotted Ros' birthday greetings so a Welsh one from me... Penblwydd Hapus and have a wonderful day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--missed your post about your b'day. Hope you have a great one. WE are having great weather so enjoy and hope you get lots of great yarn to celebrate.

Jan-- DD's ordeal was really a test of her mettle and her willingness to change. And she has already expressed a couple of personal changes that are very strengthening to her. My people brilliant daughter can be very obtuse when it comes to hearing about her own issues so it would take something as extreme as this to create cracks in her defense mechanisms. I am itching to see her photos of the trip. The kids removed all the pics with her in them for the web site--wasn't that a nasty. It was good she attended the final closure meeting; she came away feeling settled, got validation from the organizers who recognized her skills and the weaknesses of their protocols. One of the things about narcissists is their demand for perfection from themselves. It is impossible for them to accept failure even it is only a very small thing. And so that is what she focused on. The reality is that the group was not prepared to deal with the contradictions that were build into their team. So, yes, it would have been much easier if DD spoke Spanish but they put her in the position of facilitator knowing she knew nothing about the language. It made her vulnerable to a bunch of teens who didn't want to accept responsibility. But she did come away with a much greater understanding of the Latin culture and personality, including the classism and racism that exists and how it is expressed. A very important understanding as she works with Latin communities. So, yes, lots of hard but very good learning going on.

Okay--after teasing Karen about the chocolate recipe, here is the site for making very strong, gluten free chocolate.

http://livinghealthywithchocolate.com/desserts/how-to-make-84-dark-chocolate-from-scratch-using-honey-699/


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ros....saw the hats and admired them before it dawned on me you had made them .Love the pic you were sent .
Chris ...have a good day .One of my grandsons is 12 to.day so we are all going for a curry ....yum yum .Norma we are going to curry mile but don't tell your son ! 
August is a bad month for me birthday wise ,3 grandchildren and older son within 10 days of one another plus a friend .No wonder my purse is feeling the strain .
Signed up for the Boo MKAL but not chosen any materials .Am I right in thinking Posh have no lace for sale this week ?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, he would be really envious. Have a great curry :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ros....saw the hats and admired them before it dawned on me you had made them .Love the pic you were sent .
> Chris ...have a good day .One of my grandsons is 12 to.day so we are all going for a curry ....yum yum .Norma we are going to curry mile but don't tell your son !


Thank you Ann and a very happy 12th birthday to your grandson. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Darling GS Jackson loves his Jack in the box. &#128158;


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

He is adorable.
Seeing Jackson always brightens my day!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> He is adorable.
> Seeing Jackson always brightens my day!


Thank you, I feel the same way!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Enjoy the b'day meal. You do have a celebratory month ahead of you. So many good reasons to buy more yarn. And you have all those fiber tests close by you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Darling GS Jackson loves his Jack in the box. 💞


Thank you, Ros, for more great photos of the little guy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Chris, from me, too! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Ros, for more great photos of the little guy!


You're welcome Pam. We love the little guy. I couldn't resist adding this little video of Jackson. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Pam. We love the little guy. I couldn't resist adding this little video of Jackson. 💞


Oh, that's adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's adorable!


I thought you would enjoy it. 💞 I think I'm going to drive you all crazy with my constant postings of the little guy. 😍💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi guys, just checking in...I am still alive...yeah...this weekend, the boys are visiting their other Grandparents who live in the same town...will be gone all day and come back to our home to sleep...I'm going to relax, knit, and relax and watch golf and relax .... etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Pam. We love the little guy. I couldn't resist adding this little video of Jackson. 💞


That is fun! Was he ready for bed?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought you would enjoy it. 💞 I think I'm going to drive you all crazy with my constant postings of the little guy. 😍💞


We can't get enough of your 'little guy'!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi guys, just checking in...I am still alive...yeah...this weekend, the boys are visiting their other Grandparents who live in the same town...will be gone all day and come back to our home to sleep...I'm going to relax, knit, and relax and watch golf and relax .... etc.


Hi, enjoy the peace, it will go by so quickly. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is fun! Was he ready for bed?


I think so Julie. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought you would enjoy it. 💞 I think I'm going to drive you all crazy with my constant postings of the little guy. 😍💞


Never!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi guys, just checking in...I am still alive...yeah...this weekend, the boys are visiting their other Grandparents who live in the same town...will be gone all day and come back to our home to sleep...I'm going to relax, knit, and relax and watch golf and relax .... etc.


Enjoy your well deserved relaxing, knitting and watching golf time!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We can't get enough of your 'little guy'!


Excellent Julie, although you might be sorry you said that. 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Never!


That's great Pam, because you know what I'm like, as soon as I take cute videos or pics or Carmy sends them to me, I think ohhhh my friends on LP will love it!!! 😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm thinking about Jane, I hope she's ok!!! &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm thinking about Jane, I hope she's ok!!! 💞


Same here!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Pam, because you know what I'm like, as soon as I take cute videos or pics or Carmy sends them to me, I think ohhhh my friends on LP will love it!!! 😍💞


And we do!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm thinking about Jane, I hope she's ok!!! 💞


I've been thinking about her, too. Sending her {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And we do!


Thank you Pam, he brightens my day, as do my friends on LP!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been thinking about her, too. Sending her {{{{hugs}}}}


{{{{hugs}}}} from me too Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


Beautiful Julie. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


It's looking great, Julie!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Julie. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great, Julie!!!


Thank you Pam!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Darling GS Jackson loves his Jack in the box. 💞


That is soooo cute.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is soooo cute.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Pam. We love the little guy. I couldn't resist adding this little video of Jackson. 💞


Gorgeous. Made my afternoon this rainy day :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL that sounds a wonderful plan :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been thinking about her, too. Sending her {{{{hugs}}}}


From me too, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Brilliant :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, dear - about 15 pages to catch up on... First a few patterns, then a fresh cup of coffee ...

More Free Knitting Patterns from Artesano
I really like Carmen - Mimi is okay, too.
http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=a8918e455629653bd47b7028e&id=f17b169a57&e=3ab7d887fb

Playground Shawl by Justyna Lorkowska
http://www.letesknits.com/blog/playground-shawl/

Change of Heart by Justyna Lorkowska
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTchangeofheart.php

Conférence by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conference

Random Bubbles by Sybil R
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-bubbles

She has 52 free patterns - we've already seen a few.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Sybil%20R&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous. Made my afternoon this rainy day :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear - about 15 pages to catch up on... First a few patterns, then a fresh cup of coffee ...
> 
> More Free Knitting Patterns from Artesano
> I really like Carmen - Mimi is okay, too.
> ...


Thanks Jane and I would love to join you for a coffee. ☕💞
I love Carmen and Conference, I downloaded them. 😀


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is one of the oddest and cutest videos of the natural world interacting with western culture. The worse of it is the kid who reminded me of our conversation of modern self-centered spoiled kids.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Still have to go back to page 47 but I want to thank everyone for wishing us a good "last supper" together. It was delicious - enjoyable but sprinkled with sadness, just the same, as well as excited speculation about Michael's upcoming adventure.

Yesterday was a very draining day - we left here at 7:30, saw Michael off at the airport, took care of a few errands & drove back. Good thing that I'd had the foresight to make extra supper the night before.

I was too muddle headed to try & chat here last night, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--glad to see you back and that the send off went well. Just sounds exhausting doing all that driving.

We have some gorgeous weather today so need to get out in it. See you later.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So happy to see you Jane. &#128158;&#128144;&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> So happy to see you Jane. 💞💐💞


Me, too, Jane!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another Jackson video. &#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For some time I was squeezing a fresh lemon in the morning into a glass of water, and then grating about 1 tsp of fresh ginger and squeezing it into the lemon. It wasn't a lot but really tempered the acidity of the lemon and was quite refreshing and easy to do.
> 
> So, I guess you won't be interested in the organic, super dark chocolate recipe that I found😉


Thanks Tanya I was wondering if it was raw or powdered.. I have tried over and over again to grow the ginger but have not been successful.. I do prefer it raw to powdered though.. I only have the powder for something like cookies or something.. anyway its way in the back of the cupboard.. LOL

Great find with the picture!!! I don't see how it could possibly still be there for all this time.. you have some tricksters around you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi guys, just checking in...I am still alive...yeah...this weekend, the boys are visiting their other Grandparents who live in the same town...will be gone all day and come back to our home to sleep...I'm going to relax, knit, and relax and watch golf and relax .... etc.


Yea!! nice relaxing day!! you deserve it .. P.S. I hear Tiger is in the lead


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


I don't know how it is possible, Julie, but this just looks better every time you post an update. It will be fantastic when you finish. A very intricate pattern for sure.

Not sure when your birthday was or is, Chris but I hope it is or was all you wanted it to be

Sorry I missed posting a congrats to your brother, Melanie. What a great thing for him. He will do well, I am sure. Your family really seems to love aviation and all things connected with it

Congrats to your DGS, Sue and your DS, Bev on their new jobs! Way to go. Over and above the income is the personal satisfaction and reward for accomplishing something!! Best of luck to them.

ETA: great new Jackson pics That is such a precious age. No mouthy stuff LOL, all hugs and learning.

Good luck with your DGKs, DFL. Hopefully with your gentle ways, you will enlighten them to the wisdom of your ways. You love them dearly but from personal experience, they can wear you out

I have a dip resting for flavor absorbing and calico beans in the crock pot for our picnic tonight for one of my nieces that I have not seen in 10 years. So excited for a chance to catch up. She had a hurtful childhood so the rest of the family wants to love her up now that she has come for a visit. Living in Maine, she hasn't traveled here and we have not gone up there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh lots of great Jackson pics and videos!! such fun.  and a great way to start the day 

Jan have a great time!! I am not sure what calico beans are but I love beans so I am sure I would like them 

Julie that looks great!!

Happy Birthday Chris!! I hope you are enjoying it to the fullest 

That designer Jane sure does some amazing mits!! I am going to go back and print up a few 

Well we survived the night.. it was a late one for most of the household.. they are all asleep .. hubby and I were up early as always.. 
I'm with you Tanya it is a beautiful day and I am going to go out and enjoy it!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh lots of great Jackson pics and videos!! such fun.  and a great way to start the day


Thanks Ronie, enjoy the sunshine and have a lovely day. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--you are doing that great meal just to remind him of what he will be missing. I get your strategy to keep him coming back (LOL).


As I've said before, "No point in being old if you can't be cute."


> Didn't realize he was going that far away. That will be a very big trip to do.


It also means that we won't be together very often - physically, anyway.


> Must say again how much in awe I am of your ability to knit lace without looking...


I have always knit with my fingers - feeling the stitches as I work them. As long as the pattern has short repeats & isn't complicated, I can do it in low light conditions - not as quickly, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Maybe if you can put needles to work. Mine has been sadly neglected. ...


I am in the same boat - not making any progress while it is left sitting in its bag - but I hope to get back at it this week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> out of curiosity, what do people consider a 'quick' knit?...


It means different things to me - depends on the project, too. I mostly use it to refer to something that moves along quickly - even though it might take a week or more of solid knitting. (Of course, it wouldn't get done in a week since I am not a monogamous knitter.)
I might also apply it to a smaller project that can be finished quickly - or something done with a larger weight that would work up faster than a lighter weight - less stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...So here is a really good Indian Veg recipe site that looks pretty authentic...


Bookmarker for later perusal. Thanks


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I was thinking about different wts for Woolease after I posted. I do think it comes in a bulky; i.e., #5. It would be good for hats or these large and very long winter scarves that many people love. I would make one that is at least 6 ft long for lots of wrapping in super cold weather. Paired with a good hat the yarn would make a good winter set don't you think?


This yarn in a 6' long scarf would be super heavy, strangling. The bulk does not make wrapping around practical. Keeping in mind the concern of scarves on children I made a short one with a keyhole.

This was yarn on sale and there were not 2 skeins alike that I found. A bunch thrown in a bin together. Caron Simply soft, Red Heart, Lion Brand ends pulling and tangled. Bolts of fabric falling all over. A real mess.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...The little videos are Jackson chatting away watching the rain... 💞


Sweet! 
Can you understand any of his chatter? Really sounds like he is intending to say something there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sweet!
> Can you understand any of his chatter? Really sounds like he is intending to say something there.


Thanks Jane, I do not have a clue what he is saying, but I bet it's a great story. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Hope you have a safe trip...


Thank you, Sue & to everyone else for your encouraging comments re the trip to set our boy on the next part of his life.


> Do you use Skype at all?


We use FaceTime - same principle.
He called yesterday evening as soon as he got his pass key & got into the apartment - gave us a little tour. He just called again a little while ago. Had managed to secure an iron & was going to iron a few things before going out to explore this afternoon. There is a fireworks competition that some of the early arrivals are going to gather for this evening & they have a pizza party set for Sunday evening - everyone should be there by then.
He received his schedule for their training week the day before he left - they'll be quite busy but it looks very interesting.

Once he gets settled in with everything, we might have less contact but he will check in, I know. I am trying to push the "missing him" part out of my mind & heart & am thinking of all the interesting & fun things he will be experiencing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I've been working on the red Guernsey since the beginning of May...


You have also had to contend with moving household & your trip to see your friend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I will be away until 11th....


Oh - & your departure date is quickly approaching! It'll be Wednesday before you know it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A couple of weeks ago we were raving about some project and thought that maybe Jane might like to host us in the New Year...


We were talking about doing one of MMario's designs & I think that we kind of settled on Uhura.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Forest blocked...


Looks fantastic, Norma! 
Is it more blue or lavender?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is a proper start to my Advent scarf!!


Looking good - love that shade.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I am thinking of using it for Boo's Voodoo


Ooh- nice! & Miranda! So lovely to work with.
I popped in to look at this week's Posh - some nice Miranda - and Natasha & Robynn. I might have to get some as a balm for my aching heart.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh- nice! & Miranda! So lovely to work with.
> I popped in to look at this week's Posh - some nice Miranda - and Natasha & Robynn. I might have to get some as a balm for my aching heart.


I think you should Jane, seems only fair!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... It would be great if one of them was a project for a man!  ...


I do have one planned for him:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fretboard
I have a burgundy coloured yarn sitting there waiting for swim season to finish. The school colours are garnet & grey.


> I love the cable hat I downloaded it yesterday. It reminds me of the one Ros did ...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...MMario's Uhura shawlette sounds really familiar. Was this a for sure thing that she wanted to do? ...


These are the names that I collected as we were discussing it:
Pam, Norma, Sue, Melanie, Tanya, Debby Pataky - & me.
Elizabeth expressed an interest in WinterRose - which I really love but will resist until I see how the blocking goes with Montego - in a few weeks, I promise.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here is one of the oddest and cutest videos of the natural world interacting with western culture. The worse of it is the kid who reminded me of our conversation of modern self-centered spoiled kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> So happy to see you Jane. 💞💐💞


And me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...However I'm feeling a bit better today...


Good to hear. 


> and it is my wedding anniversary on Sunday...


I hope that you have a good day - knowing how your husband loves to spoil you, I know that it will be.
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Another Jackson video. 💞


He is having a lovely time. Great to see.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Looks fantastic, Norma!
> Is it more blue or lavender?


It is more blue. The colour in the photo is pretty true. It is posh yarn so there are hints of lavender.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque wrote:
Toni--you can volunteer Jane for the Mmario Uhuru. That is what happens when you are not around to protest (lol).


TLL said:


> Ha! LOL!!! I did put her down with a question mark for "just in case".


Hmm - missed the original comment but now see that you guys are conspiring behind my back!!

I have to wait to confrim a date - now it appears that Michael's swearing in ceremony won't be unitl the New Year - we had thought that it would be in September. Perhap it is put off because of the upcoming elections but I don't know why that sould affect it because the Senate isn't directly affected by the election for the House of commons. I wouldn't have thought so anyway.

Okay - still 10 pages to work through but I haven't accomplished anything yet today - the number will have grown by the time I get back. I have to take a picture of Dancing Bees before I put it into soak. YAY!! - finished it last night despite being dog tired.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh- nice! & Miranda! So lovely to work with.
> I popped in to look at this week's Posh - some nice Miranda - and Natasha & Robynn. I might have to get some as a balm for my aching heart.


Yes, I am tempted ,too. We need comfort sometimes!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Great project for Michael!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I hope that you have a good day - knowing how your husband loves to spoil you, I know that it will be.
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


Thank you Jane. I feel like he doesn't need to get me anything, he saved Rachel's life by giving it back to her and I'm forever grateful. However having said that, I know what he's like!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He is having a lovely time. Great to see.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Taking a break so popping in here for a minute.

Tricia--if that bulky Woolease is too much for a scarf, is sounds like it would work for a good, warm jacket if you had enough of it. Other than that??????? A hassock foot rest? 

Ronie--I get fresh ginger root in the HFS and often see it in the supermarket. I just grate about a tsp worth and squeeze it beta my fingers. Amazing that you will get the juice out of it easily. I do know one person who grows some ginger and says it is not that hard. Have not tried it myself but it is on my list.

Jane--will have to look at those patterns later. How you knit with your fingers? sound a lot like how I do things such as painting. I call it a spiritual connection, needles and yarn an extension of yourself on a proprioceptive level, a mediation perhaps.

Making Michael a scarf and thinking about his excitement are good exercises to feeling better about the changes. 

Norma--so interesting that the bear video made it to the news across the pond. It is a fun video on some ways while disconcerting. My DS/DIL had a bear sauntering down the road in front of their house last year and posted some pics of it. They are getting displaced by human development in their normal terrain and have become very acclimated to humans. But they can be dangerous. One year I went to the Poconos for a small job and was given bear watch and protection instructions as the development was built a wooded bear territory.

Jan--That reunion sounds wonderful--lots of heart energy with some bitter sweet. But the important thing is the reconnection and sharing.

Ros--Happy Anniversary!!!!!


EDIT--And I do like Sybil R's organic patterns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Chris, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you are having a really lovely day. 💞 Ros 🌹🎂🍰☕💐💝🎁🌹


From me too . Have fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

brain56 said:


> He is adorable.
> Seeing Jackson always brightens my day!


Me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi guys, just checking in...I am still alive...yeah...this weekend, the boys are visiting their other Grandparents who live in the same town...will be gone all day and come back to our home to sleep...I'm going to relax, knit, and relax and watch golf and relax .... etc.


You wouldn't be relaxing by any chance would you?  
Enjoy your peace and quiet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


It is beautiful, Julie. Lucky recipient. Are you going to do both sleeves at the same time?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thinking of you Jane and sending lots of love. 💞💐💞


Thanks, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> The border will take forever Julie, each 30 row repeat is 1 hour. The main piece is 1 hour for each 8 row repeat. 💞


Are you going to share a progress pic?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Benjamin and Summer Huggable bears wearing 2 of the beanies I sent them. 💞


Again - those well-dressed teddy bears from Australia!
Cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Hugs to you, Jane..


Thank you, Jan


> Unfortunately my road has me on the path of good intentions yet...


Oops - you know where that leads!
;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks indeed Jan! Just doing the tricky pick-up along the sleeve edge- can't find my glasses!



jangmb said:


> I don't know how it is possible, Julie, but this just looks better every time you post an update. It will be fantastic when you finish. A very intricate pattern for sure.
> 
> Not sure when your birthday was or is, Chris but I hope it is or was all you wanted it to be
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh lots of great Jackson pics and videos!! such fun.  and a great way to start the day
> 
> Jan have a great time!! I am not sure what calico beans are but I love beans so I am sure I would like them
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Chris--missed your post about your b'day.


Oops - me too. Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Still have to go back to page 47 but I want to thank everyone for wishing us a good "last supper" together. It was delicious - enjoyable but sprinkled with sadness, just the same, as well as excited speculation about Michael's upcoming adventure.
> 
> Yesterday was a very draining day - we left here at 7:30, saw Michael off at the airport, took care of a few errands & drove back. Good thing that I'd had the foresight to make extra supper the night before.
> 
> I was too muddle headed to try & chat here last night, though.


That is not really surprising. Nice to have you back though. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Signed up for the Boo MKAL but not chosen any materials .


Ditto - got a page created but haven't had time to consider materials.


> Am I right in thinking Posh have no lace for sale this week ?


There *is* a Posh sale tomorrow:
https://poshyarn.co.uk/shop
I have a list done up - so stay away from *MY* yarn!
;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Another Jackson video. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Darling GS Jackson loves his Jack in the box. 💞


Sweetiepie! 
Do they all play the same music, I wonder - even in Australia?
Pop goes the Weasel!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I couldn't resist adding this little video of Jackson. 💞


... and I couldn't resist smiling


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I'm going to relax, knit, and relax and watch golf and relax .... etc.


Good plan - enjoy!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


Beautiful, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD wrote:
I'm thinking about Jane, I hope she's ok!!! 💞


Lurker 2 said:


> Same here!


Yes - she's fine.
Michael just FaceTimed again about an hour ago. Once his roommate arrives, that is sure to be less frequent.
He is having a grand time strolling around & figuring things out.

ETA: Thank for the hugs, Pam & Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


Way to go, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane and I would love to join you for a coffee. ☕💞


Same here - maybe one day..


> I love Carmen and Conference, I downloaded them. 😀


Now I wonder who might get that first one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have also had to contend with moving household & your trip to see your friend.


True.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These are the names that I collected as we were discussing it:
> Pam, Norma, Sue, Melanie, Tanya, Debby Pataky - & me.
> Elizabeth expressed an interest in WinterRose - which I really love but will resist until I see how the blocking goes with Montego - in a few weeks, I promise.


I'm interested in doing a mmario, though maybe not Uhura (may have been Winter Rose)- still got some considering to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane...How you knit with your fingers? ...


That is what I call it - I keep the working stitches close to the tips & this is probably why my knitting has always been tightish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Julie. Lucky recipient. Are you going to do both sleeves at the same time?


Nope! not enough needles, and would be very awkward to do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nope! not enough needles, and would be very awkward to do.


Of course - you are knitting them in the round I presume.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful, Julie!


Thank you Elizabeth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Julie!


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Of course - you are knitting them in the round I presume.


yes, you pick up the stitches and work down.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, it did worry me about the bears. We all know what happens to wildlife that gets in the way of humans.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is what I call it - I keep the working stitches close to the tips & this is probably why my knitting has always been tightish.


Speed knitters do that and I am sure they are in the zone or some state of connectedness when working.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, it did worry me about the bears. We all know what happens to wildlife that gets in the way of humans.


The mother bear was tagged so it was part of a tracking system. Hopefully Wildlife Protection would capture and move the bears further out of residential areas.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Some interesting videos of Jackson and the bears.
Julie the Gurnsey is a lovely colour.
Good you are back safely Jane .
Spending too much time looking at yarn and finding those I fancy are sold out .frustrating.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Your goodies sound delicious. I'm partial to the occasional choc chip cookie - need any jobs doing?


Maybe a 3mm, 24-47 inch circular, metal (not bamboo) for a batch. I'll have to get the Gheradelli chips, but I have almonds and walnuts. Hopefully you aren't sensitive to tree nuts.

Also about 10 dollars so that I can ship the product.



annweb said:


> so we are all going for a curry ....yum yum .Norma we are going to curry mile but don't tell your son !


WHINE! I wish I was there! I adore curry, only one or two containers of it here.

*tamarque* --> Don't forget to heat that honey if you don't care for the alcohol in the vanilla. The cocoa/chocolate can wait a bit until the temperature of the honey gets cooler. Too hot and you have a mess on your hands.



jscaplen said:


> There is a Posh sale tomorrow:
> https://poshyarn.co.uk/shop
> I have a list done up - so stay away from MY yarn!


I have to wait until you start talking about it...before I can CAT-smear your product with my hairs. ROWR!

Virtual hugs to everyone...whatever they may be doing! Only 2 of those recent links went through:
http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=a8918e455629653bd47b7028e&id=f17b169a57&e=3ab7d887fb
and
http://knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTchangeofheart.php

Even after I "approved" the link in Mozilla Firefox. I'm not worried...what is low-risk and needed can and will come through. Quite a bit of copying and pasting to do on my end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Spending too much time looking at yarn and finding those I fancy are sold out .frustrating.


On the Posh site? Perhaps you need to refresh because the latest batch is up & none of them are even available for sale yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have to wait until you start talking about it...before I can CAT-smear your product with my hairs. ROWR!
> 
> Virtual hugs to everyone...whatever they may be doing! Only 2 of those recent links went through:
> http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=a8918e455629653bd47b7028e&id=f17b169a57&e=3ab7d887fb
> ...


Thanx for the tips on working with chocolate. I may try it with coconut oil as the cacao butter may not be easily available or affordable now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Please do not heat honey too much as it destroys all its properties. DH insists on gentle heating in a water bath.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well I missed your birthday Chris, sorry  Hope it was a fabulous!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Some interesting videos of Jackson and the bears.
> Julie the Gurnsey is a lovely colour.
> Good you are back safely Jane .
> Spending too much time looking at yarn and finding those I fancy are sold out .frustrating.


It comes up a little more pink on my monitor, but I like it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Jane. I know you were not gone long but it was probably a long time emotionally for you.

Enjoy your rest DFL 

I have a new LYS in my area. Yippee!! I stopped in today (yes I bought stuff but most of it is for two swaps) and they have two stitch-n-bitch groups going at the same time, wow. Nice store, lots of yarn, I hope they remain a viable business. One would think that in a county of almost two million we could keep a few boutiques open.

Happy anniversary Ros!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> yes, you pick up the stitches and work down.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just saw the guernsey update Julie - looks really nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just saw the guernsey update Julie - looks really nice.


Thanks Melanie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

First tier of Entrelac and Lace done so I took some photos. Thanks to Norma and Sue for the inspiration. I cast on 364 stitches for the long edge of the scarf. Each square is 26 stitches which makes it possible to use some of the advent patents. Some of the squares are beaded - hope the camera has picked them up. Yarn is very old baby 3 ply, acrylic but beautifullf soft. Beads are size 8. I have been having fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Jane. I know you were not gone long but it was probably a long time emotionally for you.
> 
> Enjoy your rest DFL
> 
> ...


A new LYS is always good news. Will you try out one of the stitch 'n bitch groups?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Please do not heat honey too much as it destroys all its properties. DH insists on gentle heating in a water bath.


mmmmm! So go ahead and heat the water in the microwave but allow the honey to start flowing (in another measuring cup) as you carefully move it through the hot water. THAT is where I've been messing up...it doesn't flow too well after being microwaved (honey).

Now we only need to purchase some honey! I love the honey and chocolate combination as it is Toblerone-like in taste! YUM!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> First tier of Entrelac and Lace done so I took some photos. Thanks to Norma and Sue for the inspiration. I cast on 364 stitches for the long edge of the scarf. Each square is 26 stitches which makes it possible to use some of the advent patents. Some of the squares are beaded - hope the camera has picked them up. Yarn is very old baby 3 ply, acrylic but beautifullf soft. Beads are size 8. I have been having fun.


beautiful work, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> beautiful work, Linda!


Thank you, Julie. I'm really enjoying just playing with this - no set pattern, lots of stitch combinations to choose from, it doesn't matter if some parts aren't perfect, the yarn cost me nothing and the final article will be unique.
In part this must be similar to what you are doing with your Guernsey, though I suspect your sweater is much better planned than my scarf and more intricate.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

And me too. Happy Birthday to you, Chris.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oops - me too. Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. I'm really enjoying just playing with this - no set pattern, lots of stitch combinations to choose from, it doesn't matter if some parts aren't perfect, the yarn cost me nothing and the final article will be unique.
> In part this must be similar to what you are doing with your Guernsey, though I suspect your sweater is much better planned than my scarf and more intricate.


It is all a learning process- very different intricacies!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Happy Anniversary!!!!!


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Me too.


Thanks Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Are you going to share a progress pic?


Yes Jane, I will today when the sun comes out. It's 6.10am here. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Again - those well-dressed teddy bears from Australia!
> Cute


Thanks Jane, I'm just hoping Rachel doesn't ask me to make their bears beanies. I have a long enough list as it is!!!💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes Jane, I will today when the sun comes out. It's 6.10am here. 💞


It is 11.10pm here. Time for bed. Night night everyone. Sweet dreams. For those of you starting your day, good morning and have a lovely day full of knitterly goodness.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sweetiepie!
> Do they all play the same music, I wonder - even in Australia?
> Pop goes the Weasel!


Thanks Jane, yes it is Pop goes the Weasel, I don't think I've ever heard them play anything else. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> ... and I couldn't resist smiling


Then my job is done!!!! (Not saying I won't add more!!!)😍💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> First tier of Entrelac and Lace done ...


Oh, this is going to be totally luscious!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have a new LYS in my area....


Lucky you!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> RosD wrote:
> I'm thinking about Jane, I hope she's ok!!! 💞
> 
> Yes - she's fine.
> ...


Glad to hear that you're fine Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Now I wonder who might get that first one?


No idea Jane!!!😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane and I would love to join you for a coffee. ☕💞





jscaplen said:


> Same here - maybe one day..


How lovely that would be Jane!!!!💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, I have just spotted Ros' birthday greetings so a Welsh one from me... Penblwydd Hapus and have a wonderful day.


Thank you Norma, you will have to spell that out the way you pronounce it for me.

And thank you Ros and Tanya too. Our church picnic was today at Beltzville Lake. Lots of fun and a beautiful day for it. Will shar a picture when I get done reading. (Now if only I remembered what page I am on . . )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It is 11.10pm here. Time for bed. Night night everyone. Sweet dreams. For those of you starting your day, good morning and have a lovely day full of knitterly goodness.


Sweet dreams Linda.😴💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ros....saw the hats and admired them before it dawned on me you had made them .Love the pic you were sent .
> Chris ...have a good day .One of my grandsons is 12 to.day so we are all going for a curry ....yum yum .Norma we are going to curry mile but don't tell your son !
> August is a bad month for me birthday wise ,3 grandchildren and older son within 10 days of one another plus a friend .No wonder my purse is feeling the strain .
> Signed up for the Boo MKAL but not chosen any materials .Am I right in thinking Posh have no lace for sale this week ?


Happy b'day to your GS. 
I have to laugh as August b'days mean everyone was getting busy when the frost was on the pumpkin, so to speak. Or getting busy after holiday parties! 😆 😇 🙀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Some interesting videos of Jackson.....


Thanks Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Happy anniversary Ros!


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> First tier of Entrelac and Lace done so I took some photos. Thanks to Norma and Sue for the inspiration. I cast on 364 stitches for the long edge of the scarf. Each square is 26 stitches which makes it possible to use some of the advent patents. Some of the squares are beaded - hope the camera has picked them up. Yarn is very old baby 3 ply, acrylic but beautifullf soft. Beads are size 8. I have been having fun.


It's gorgeous Linda. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That is what I call it - I keep the working stitches close to the tips & this is probably why my knitting has always been tightish.


I knit this way too. Can feel the stitches and needles and can carry on a conversation, attend meetings and participate in discussions. Maybe that is why my stitches are a little tight. Never thought about it and blamed it on tension.

Now I see needles with lights in the tips for working dark yarn or dim situations. Wonder how that works. Think I will trust my fingers.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I knit this way too. Can feel the stitches and needles and can carry on a conversation, attend meetings and participate in discussions. Maybe that is why my stitches are a little tight. Never thought about it and blamed it on tension.
> 
> Now I see needles with lights in the tips for working dark yarn or dim situations. Wonder how that works. Think I will trust my fingers.


I hardly ever look at what I'm knitting, unless it's complicated, just check it now and again. I love to watch movies while I'm knitting.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> And me!


Me, too! Great to see you back!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - still 10 pages to work through but I haven't accomplished anything yet today - the number will have grown by the time I get back. I have to take a picture of Dancing Bees before I put it into soak. YAY!! - finished it last night despite being dog tired.


Great that you finished your DB last night. I'm on row 5 of the first repeat of Clue 5. Progress.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RosD wrote:
> I'm thinking about Jane, I hope she's ok!!! 💞
> 
> Yes - she's fine.
> ...


That's so good to hear! Makes it a bit easier (maybe?).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great that you finished your DB last night. I'm on row 5 of the first repeat of Clue 5. Progress.


Yay Pam!!!! Perhaps progress pics, would love to see it. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have a new LYS in my area. Yippee!!


That's great, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> First tier of Entrelac and Lace done so I took some photos. Thanks to Norma and Sue for the inspiration. I cast on 364 stitches for the long edge of the scarf. Each square is 26 stitches which makes it possible to use some of the advent patents. Some of the squares are beaded - hope the camera has picked them up. Yarn is very old baby 3 ply, acrylic but beautifullf soft. Beads are size 8. I have been having fun.


Absolutely awesome, Linda! It's going to be so pretty!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yay Pam!!!! Perhaps progress pics, would love to see it. 💞


I'll see what I can do. It's so large now, it doesn't spread out too well for photographing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll see what I can do. It's so large now, it doesn't spread out too well for photographing.


Even just a little bit would be great Pam. 💞 I think I'm going crazy, did you change your avatar Pam??? It's very pretty. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Look at Pam's lovely new avatar!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Look at Pam's lovely new avatar!


It's gorgeous. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to say thanks to everyone else that has wished me a happy b'day. Pam, Jan, Linda, Jane, Mel and Sue. Today I turn 60. 

Jane, glad to see you here and that you are talking frequently with Michael. You raised a great child! Kudos to you. 

Mel, a new LYS, YAY!!!! &#127881; &#128150; &#10024; &#128149; &#8252;&#65039;

Ros, I am trying not to use up my data this month so I haven't watched the videos of Jackson. Maybe in a couple of days I can track back and give them a peek.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just finished blocking Dancing Bees - not very happy with it but it needs to be done now. Next time, I'll do better. It is the full of the bed! I also ran out of pins & had to rob Peter to pay Paul.

I'll have to get more pins before I tackle Montego, I think.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, I am trying not to use up my data this month so I haven't watched the videos of Jackson. Maybe in a couple of days I can track back and give them a peek.


That's ok Chris. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Look at Pam's lovely new avatar!


Ah yes! That is the Forest scarf - beautiful and I like that as the avatar.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished blocking Dancing Bees - not very happy with it but it needs to be done now. Next time, I'll do better. It is the full of the bed! I also ran out of pins & had to rob Peter to pay Paul.
> 
> I'll have to get more pins before I tackle Montego, I think.


I'm sure your Dancing Bees is beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--absolutely exquisite entrelac. Can't wait to see more of it.

Chris--yes a pic today. And yes, mid-winter doldrums make September babies, at least in our colder climate.

Melanie--Yippee, a new LYS that sounds very active. Lots of fun.

Ros/Tricia/Jane--Reading your comments on knitting with your finger tips and not looking, I realize that I knit very mentally and it is a real hindrance to speed as well as efficiency. Thank you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

It was a beautiful day on the lake.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


So lovely to see you Chris and it looks like you had a really beautiful relaxing day. Happy 60th. 💞🎂💝🎁💐💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


And I had to take a ride first to Kraemers mill store to buy another skein of the orange yarn to finish the scarf as the other skein I have is DK and not worsted. . . But the good news is that I got my B'day present to myself in the short skein bins. The problem here is only that I don't know what fibers are in theses unmarked skeins - but I know they are hand washable.
Eta - there was another bin filled with un-dyed skeins of yarn. If only I knew how to dye yarns I would have bought a few matching skeins from there too. Sigh .......😓


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And I had to take a ride first to Kraemers mill store to buy another skein of the orange yarn to finish the scarf as the other skein I have is DK and not worsted. . . But the good news is that I got my B'day present to myself in the short skein bins. The problem here is only that I don't know what fibers are in theses unmarked skeins - but I know they are hand washable.


Beautiful yarn and I love getting my own birthday present to myself, it's so much fun choosing. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


Looks refreshing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I got my B'day present to myself........


Nice present, Chris.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that is looking beautiful.

Sue


linda09 said:


> First tier of Entrelac and Lace done so I took some photos. Thanks to Norma and Sue for the inspiration. I cast on 364 stitches for the long edge of the scarf. Each square is 26 stitches which makes it possible to use some of the advent patents. Some of the squares are beaded - hope the camera has picked them up. Yarn is very old baby 3 ply, acrylic but beautifullf soft. Beads are size 8. I have been having fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see it after blocking. I am on row 5 of the second repeat of Clue 5 and planning on stopping at 20. With a bit of luck I will get that done, so I can jump right into Clue 6 when I get back.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I just finished blocking Dancing Bees - not very happy with it but it needs to be done now. Next time, I'll do better. It is the full of the bed! I also ran out of pins & had to rob Peter to pay Paul.
> 
> I'll have to get more pins before I tackle Montego, I think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, lucky you getting a new LYS. Ours has just closed, as the owner wanted to retire and I guess she couldn't find anyone to buy it.

I am another one who knits with my fingertips.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Linda--absolutely exquisite entrelac. Can't wait to see more of it.
> 
> Chris--yes a pic today. And yes, mid-winter doldrums make September babies, at least in our colder climate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! Great to see you back!


Wow to your new Avatar, Pam! what a different colour! Had to look twice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


Lovely day, lovely lady, new decade, how special!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is looking really good Linda.

Agreed, nice day on the lake Chris. I love the color of the pink yarn. I am partial to greys too 

Fingertip knitter here too, but you should see how I hold all of my fingers just to keep tension, lol. I am a thrower but probably should learn flicking or try continental again (tension way way way off, just can't get the fingers to keep things nice). 

Too bad you could not have taken over the LYS Sue. You could call it your personal stash that you get to oogle but don't have to worry about finding patterns for all of it. And, bonus, as the stash got purchased you get to buy new stash  Guilt free yarn buying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And I had to take a ride first to Kraemers mill store to buy another skein of the orange yarn to finish the scarf as the other skein I have is DK and not worsted. . . But the good news is that I got my B'day present to myself in the short skein bins. The problem here is only that I don't know what fibers are in theses unmarked skeins - but I know they are hand washable.
> Eta - there was another bin filled with un-dyed skeins of yarn. If only I knew how to dye yarns I would have bought a few matching skeins from there too. Sigh .......😓


I know people dye with Kool-aid- we don't have that one, so have never tried it- might not be very colourfast.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I want to say thanks to everyone else that has wished me a happy b'day. Pam, Jan, Linda, Jane, Mel and Sue. Today I turn 60.
> 
> Jane, glad to see you here and that you are talking frequently with Michael. You raised a great child! Kudos to you.
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday Chris. Like you, trying to not use up data too quick.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's funny, but when I was a teenager, I thought I would like to own a yarn shop. Knitting was really big then, and most of my friends knitted too. We almost used to compete, comparing everyone's latest knits. I remember using 3 ply and 4 ply yarn and loving it when the new DK came out, as it would knit up so much faster. I even knit a long sleeve V neck jumper (sweater) in less than a week, racing to finish it in time to wear to the Saturday night youth club dance! I was so proud of myself. I used to knit sweaters and cardigans all the time then but now I never do.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Too bad you could not have taken over the LYS Sue. You could call it your personal stash that you get to oogle but don't have to worry about finding patterns for all of it. And, bonus, as the stash got purchased you get to buy new stash  Guilt free yarn buying.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely day, lovely lady, new decade, how special!


Thanks Julie. 
Tomorrow I'll be off to my DDs for my DGDs 10th birthday party for more food and finally some cake. Her b'day is actually on Tuesday the 25th. And I am having a hard time believing that she is going to be 10 already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Julie.
> Tomorrow I'll be off to my DDs for my DGDs 10th birthday party for more food and finally some cake. Her b'day is actually on Tuesday the 25th. And I am having a hard time believing that she is going to be 10 already.


They grow up so fast! My DGD is 12 and a 1/2 and has just won a writing competition for the second time. She will probably get a pile of books.

Have another lovely day!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Happy belated birthday Chris. Like you, trying to not use up data too quick.


Thanks Tricia. It's not too late - there's still 2.5 hours left of my big day. 😊


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a long haul. It will be gorgeous!
> PS the bears and their beanies are wonderful. :thumbup:


I agree and agree again, Ros!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They grow up so fast! My DGD is 12 and a 1/2 and has just won a writing competition for the second time. She will probably get a pile of books.


That is great. I'm pretty sure Amara will not have any accomplishments of that sort. She never used to talk to anyone and had a very hard time the first couple of years in school. They told me she has selective mutism. She is now unfortunately on a very mild dose of some drug, but it helps her a lot. And DD and SIL have tried taking her off the meds and they say they just can't do that yet. Hopefully hormones changing soon will create a chance to get her off them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Chris and Ann's grandson!!! 

It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi guys, just checking in...I am still alive...yeah...this weekend, the boys are visiting their other Grandparents who live in the same town...will be gone all day and come back to our home to sleep...I'm going to relax, knit, and relax and watch golf and relax .... etc.


And get refreshed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, we enjoy all of your postings of your "little guy"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is great. I'm pretty sure Amara will not have any accomplishments of that sort. She never used to talk to anyone and had a very hard time the first couple of years in school. They told me she has selective mutism. She is now unfortunately on a very mild dose of some drug, but it helps her a lot. And DD and SIL have tried taking her off the meds and they say they just can't do that yet. Hopefully hormones changing soon will create a chance to get her off them.


It is amazing the conditions they name these days. Hopefully puberty will bring changes, other than the obvious. DGD is much less predictable these days, but she does love her writing- she draws but leaves handcrafts to her mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday to Chris and Ann's grandson!!!
> 
> It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


Congratulations!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your yarn. Great birthday gift to self.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> And I had to take a ride first to Kraemers mill store to buy another skein of the orange yarn to finish the scarf as the other skein I have is DK and not worsted. . . But the good news is that I got my B'day present to myself in the short skein bins. The problem here is only that I don't know what fibers are in theses unmarked skeins - but I know they are hand washable.
> Eta - there was another bin filled with un-dyed skeins of yarn. If only I knew how to dye yarns I would have bought a few matching skeins from there too. Sigh .......😓


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on your anniversary. The years really do pass quickly.

Sue


TLL said:


> Happy Birthday to Chris and Ann's grandson!!!
> 
> It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Still have to go back to page 47 but I want to thank everyone for wishing us a good "last supper" together. It was delicious - enjoyable but sprinkled with sadness, just the same, as well as excited speculation about Michael's upcoming adventure.
> 
> Yesterday was a very draining day - we left here at 7:30, saw Michael off at the airport, took care of a few errands & drove back. Good thing that I'd had the foresight to make extra supper the night before.
> 
> I was too muddle headed to try & chat here last night, though.


It sounds like a very successful day yesterday and totally understanding that you might feel muddle headed. One step at a time...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is after today's session on the neckband, just the sleeves to go!


It is looking really great, Julie!!! You are on the downhill side now! Your patterns are incredible!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. ..


Happy anniversary, Toni!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Happy anniversary, Toni!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> First tier of Entrelac and Lace done so I took some photos. Thanks to Norma and Sue for the inspiration. I cast on 364 stitches for the long edge of the scarf. Each square is 26 stitches which makes it possible to use some of the advent patents. Some of the squares are beaded - hope the camera has picked them up. Yarn is very old baby 3 ply, acrylic but beautifullf soft. Beads are size 8. I have been having fun.


That is going to be gorgeous, Linda!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is looking really great, Julie!!! You are on the downhill side now! Your patterns are incredible!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look at Pam's lovely new avatar!


Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks like you had a wonderful day, Chris!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Even just a little bit would be great Pam. 💞 I think I'm going crazy, did you change your avatar Pam??? It's very pretty. 💞


I'll see what I can do tomorrow. And, yes, I did and thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished blocking Dancing Bees - not very happy with it but it needs to be done now. Next time, I'll do better. It is the full of the bed! I also ran out of pins & had to rob Peter to pay Paul.
> 
> I'll have to get more pins before I tackle Montego, I think.


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ah yes! That is the Forest scarf - beautiful and I like that as the avatar.


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


Great photos and you look lovely! Welcome to the 60s!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Julie, Sue, Jane, and Melanie!

It was spent at the football (not soccer) field with our son's first game of the season. He got to play a lot and they won. A fun way to start off. We will go out for dinner next week sometime maybe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And I had to take a ride first to Kraemers mill store to buy another skein of the orange yarn to finish the scarf as the other skein I have is DK and not worsted. . . But the good news is that I got my B'day present to myself in the short skein bins. The problem here is only that I don't know what fibers are in theses unmarked skeins - but I know they are hand washable.
> Eta - there was another bin filled with un-dyed skeins of yarn. If only I knew how to dye yarns I would have bought a few matching skeins from there too. Sigh .......😓


Great finds!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow to your new Avatar, Pam! what a different colour! Had to look twice!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday to Chris and Ann's grandson!!!
> 
> It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


Happy Anniversary, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie, Sue, Jane, and Melanie!
> 
> It was spent at the football (not soccer) field with our son's first game of the season. He got to play a lot and they won. A fun way to start off. We will go out for dinner next week sometime maybe.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary, Toni!


Thank you, Pam! It was a fun day. I even managed to sneak in a motorcycle ride!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam! It was a fun day. I even managed to sneak in a motorcycle ride!


That's great, Toni!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam! It was a fun day. I even managed to sneak in a motorcycle ride!


MOAN! And I'm over 4-10 hours away!! I have enough to have afforded something at a Panera Bread...plus my bank account. Would have loved 1 hour with you Toni.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I agree and agree again, Ros!


Thank you Toni.... Twice. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday to Chris and Ann's grandson!!!
> 
> It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


Happy birthday to both of them from me too. A very happy 28th Anniversary to you Toni. I hope you are having a wonderful day. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, we enjoy all of your postings of your "little guy"


Thank you Toni, it's my pleasure and he really does provide some sunshine!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Progress photo as promised Jane. Not a great photo and I had to fold it by 4 to fit it in. It's also a very pretty soft pink also not shown in this photo. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> First tier of Entrelac and Lace done so I took some photos. Thanks to Norma and Sue for the inspiration. I cast on 364 stitches for the long edge of the scarf. Each square is 26 stitches which makes it possible to use some of the advent patents. Some of the squares are beaded - hope the camera has picked them up. Yarn is very old baby 3 ply, acrylic but beautifullf soft. Beads are size 8. I have been having fun.


This is lovely, Linda. I am so pleased you are having fun with it. That was my idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> mmmmm! So go ahead and heat the water in the microwave but allow the honey to start flowing (in another measuring cup) as you carefully move it through the hot water. THAT is where I've been messing up...it doesn't flow too well after being microwaved (honey).
> 
> Now we only need to purchase some honey! I love the honey and chocolate combination as it is Toblerone-like in taste! YUM!


That is it and I love honey in chocolate. I have made raw chocolate recipes a great deal. I agree yummy!!!!! But expensive.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros I think I forgot your anniversary (too busy looking at your videos of a certain young man)! Belatedly Happy Anniversary :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros I think I forgot your anniversary (too busy looking at your videos of a certain young man)! Belatedly Happy Anniversary :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, you didn't forget, we still have about 8 hours left of our anniversary. I would be too busy looking at videos of a certain young man, he's so adorable and I watch them over and over again. I love watching them!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Progress photo as promised Jane. Not a great photo and I had to fold it by 4 to fit it in. It's also a very pretty soft pink also not shown in this photo. 💞


Fishtail? or as I prefer Horse shoe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, you didn't forget, we still have about 8 hours left of our anniversary. I would be too busy looking at videos of a certain young man, he's so adorable and I watch them over and over again. I love watching them!!! 💞


Must have been skimming a bit fast- happy anniversary Ros, is this for you and DH?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fishtail? or as I prefer Horse shoe?


No Julie it's not. I will have to look up the name, it's just a pattern that's in my head, I'm not sure what it's called but it a very simple lace pattern.💞 the border, now that's a different story!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must have been skimming a bit fast- happy anniversary Ros, is this for you and DH?


Yes it's our wedding anniversary Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> No Julie it's not. I will have to look up the name, it's just a pattern that's in my head, I'm not sure what it's called but it a very simple lace pattern.💞 the border, now that's a different story!!!💞


It looks a lot like it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes it's our wedding anniversary Julie. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks a lot like it!


 It does look a bit like it. 💞
This one is Fishtail Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, Penblwydd Hapis is Pen- blouth(rhymes with cloud but more drawn out) Hap-is.
I found a man singing it to his mate on youtube very clearly. He was only dressed in a wooly hat and a thong with a red Welsh dragon it. It was not a pretty sight :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, love, love your new avatar!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


That looks great and love photo of you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Julie.
> Tomorrow I'll be off to my DDs for my DGDs 10th birthday party for more food and finally some cake. Her b'day is actually on Tuesday the 25th. And I am having a hard time believing that she is going to be 10 already.


That sounds a lovely day. Have a great time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Another missed anniversary, Toni. Happy Anniversary and I hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Progress photo as promised Jane. Not a great photo and I had to fold it by 4 to fit it in. It's also a very pretty soft pink also not shown in this photo. 💞


It is stunning :thumbup:
Edit as is the little set you have knitted. Is it for the samr baby?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Mel...keep away from that LYS or you will be broke ! 
Linda ...patience is what you have in buckets full ! I am deciding whether to carry on with just plain entrelac !
Chris ...obviously a lovely visit at the lake and a bonus to get that super yarn .It appears to have bloom .Does that make it hard if you have to frog?Ooops not insinuating you have to frog of course .
Ros ....like your pink blanket .
Jane ....I seem to see lots of sock yarn at Posh and am looking for merino silk to do the Voodoo although have ordered 3 different yarns already which might be suitable Please could anyone suggest which base I should look at .
Sunny here so in the garden for a short time then out for lunch with a friend .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, it is still raining here :thumbdown:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Posh Yarns ....the colours I would like are in the Dorothy range .What do you experts think about using it for the VooDoo ? Never have deviated from the yarn stated in a pattern although have knitted for a very long time .
Norma ,think how lovely the grass will look ! 
Happy Anniversary Toni and Mr Toni .Enjoy time together .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I try to stick to the correct weight. I have got bold enough to try anything and if I don't like it, try something else. Before I joined here I was like you stuck to the recommended yarn. being here has widened my horizons :thumbup: I am sure that others here will advise you better than me. They have more experience at yarn substitution than I.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all a learning process- very different intricacies!


I love knitting aran patterns. Haven't done a guernsey yet because I know I would have to alter the armhole shaping - I really can't wear drop shoulders. I'm being lazy about it really, I have no problem changing aran shaping.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

We have skyped DS this morning. They love Albania. He says they have a great lifestyle overlooking the Adriatic. The school is on Albanian TV on Tuesday. It is a new school so the Prime Minister s coming to open it. It is the first International School in Albania amd the country is very proud of it. DS is going to wear a bow tie as he hates ordinary ties :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, this is going to be totally luscious!!


I hope so. Depending on how the yarn lasts, I'm thinking of doing a lace edging - though I suppose I could do a different colour edging.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sweet dreams Linda.😴💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Linda. 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I knit this way too. Can feel the stitches and needles and can carry on a conversation, attend meetings and participate in discussions. Maybe that is why my stitches are a little tight. Never thought about it and blamed it on tension.
> 
> Now I see needles with lights in the tips for working dark yarn or dim situations. Wonder how that works. Think I will trust my fingers.


Me too. Are you both throwers? I seem to remember you saying you use a sort of flick, Jane. Do you have each hand on top of its needle? My right hand is underneath the needle so it rests between my thumb and forefinger and then I use the middle finger to flick the yarn forward. I haven't found it makes my tension tight but knit and purl are equally quick.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely awesome, Linda! It's going to be so pretty!!!


Thank you, Pam. It is utterly absorbing at the moment - putting off casting on for sweaters for gss.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished blocking Dancing Bees - not very happy with it but it needs to be done now. Next time, I'll do better. It is the full of the bed! I also ran out of pins & had to rob Peter to pay Paul.
> 
> I'll have to get more pins before I tackle Montego, I think.


Glad you got it done, Jane and will look forward to photos. What aren't you happy with - the blocking or the shawl itself?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--absolutely exquisite entrelac. Can't wait to see more of it.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


Nice to see you, Chris. It does look beautiful on the lake. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And I had to take a ride first to Kraemers mill store to buy another skein of the orange yarn to finish the scarf as the other skein I have is DK and not worsted. . . But the good news is that I got my B'day present to myself in the short skein bins. The problem here is only that I don't know what fibers are in theses unmarked skeins - but I know they are hand washable.
> Eta - there was another bin filled with un-dyed skeins of yarn. If only I knew how to dye yarns I would have bought a few matching skeins from there too. Sigh .......😓


Looks like a very nice birthday present, Chris. I've heard of people dying yarn with something called Koolade (sp?) but I'm not sure what it is - sounds like a drink.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, that is looking beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. And thank you for the Advent inspiration.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's funny, but when I was a teenager, I thought I would like to own a yarn shop. Knitting was really big then, and most of my friends knitted too. We almost used to compete, comparing everyone's latest knits. I remember using 3 ply and 4 ply yarn and loving it when the new DK came out, as it would knit up so much faster. I even knit a long sleeve V neck jumper (sweater) in less than a week, racing to finish it in time to wear to the Saturday night youth club dance! I was so proud of myself. I used to knit sweaters and cardigans all the time then but now I never do.
> 
> Sue


I still like variety so still do sweaters and jackets - especially since I learned how to adapt shaping and sizing to fit me properly. I did the Knit to Flatter course on Craftsy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They grow up so fast! My DGD is 12 and a 1/2 and has just won a writing competition for the second time. She will probably get a pile of books.
> 
> Have another lovely day!


Well done to your gd. :thumbup: Former English teacher here so thoroughly approve of the books.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday to Chris and Ann's grandson!!!
> 
> It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


Happy Anniversary, Toni. Have a lovely day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is going to be gorgeous, Linda!!!


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Progress photo as promised Jane. Not a great photo and I had to fold it by 4 to fit it in. It's also a very pretty soft pink also not shown in this photo. 💞


It will be gorgeous, Ros and a really generous size.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is lovely, Linda. I am so pleased you are having fun with it. That was my idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have found it rather refreshing, Norma. I had got into a bit of a mental rut and felt as if I was just churning stuff out. Part of that was just trying to use up yarn that had been around for too long so that I could buy more nice yarn. This project has made me stop and think and enjoy the process (while still using up yarn). Your party came at a good time for me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is stunning :thumbup:
> Edit as is the little set you have knitted. Is it for the samr baby?


Thank you Norma. This little set went to my sister Tracey's darling granddaughter Sophie Claire pictured with her big sister Kate. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, Penblwydd Hapis is Pen- blouth(rhymes with cloud but more drawn out) Hap-is.
> I found a man singing it to his mate on youtube very clearly. He was only dressed in a wooly hat and a thong with a red Welsh dragon it. It was not a pretty sight :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Mel...keep away from that LYS or you will be broke !
> Linda ...patience is what you have in buckets full ! I am deciding whether to carry on with just plain entrelac !
> Chris ...obviously a lovely visit at the lake and a bonus to get that super yarn .It appears to have bloom .Does that make it hard if you have to frog?Ooops not insinuating you have to frog of course .
> Ros ....like your pink blanket .
> ...


Thank you Ann. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. This little set went to my sister Tracey's darling granddaughter Sophie Claire pictured with her big sister Kate. 💞


Another cutie :thumbup: it must run in the family.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It will be gorgeous, Ros and a really generous size.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Another cutie :thumbup: it must run in the family.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have skyped DS this morning. They love Albania. He says they have a great lifestyle overlooking the Adriatic. The school is on Albanian TV on Tuesday. It is a new school so the Prime Minister s coming to open it. It is the first International School in Albania amd the country is very proud of it. DS is going to wear a bow tie as he hates ordinary ties :lol:


Watched a Rick Stein cookery programme recently when he visited Albania; it looked like a beautiful country and life looked a bit less stressful than here in UK.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Pam! It was a fun day. I even managed to sneak in a motorcycle ride!


Happy Anniversary Toni, (belated). Glad you got to sneK in a ride. It is great to be able to do something you truly enjoy on special days!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, you didn't forget, we still have about 8 hours left of our anniversary. I would be too busy looking at videos of a certain young man, he's so adorable and I watch them over and over again. I love watching them!!! 💞


Norma Happy anniversary! I know your day was great,


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, Penblwydd Hapis is Pen- blouth(rhymes with cloud but more drawn out) Hap-is.
> I found a man singing it to his mate on youtube very clearly. He was only dressed in a wooly hat and a thong with a red Welsh dragon it. It was not a pretty sight :XD:


Hahaha, thanks for a laugh this morning. I am not going to try to find that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Watched a Rick Stein cookery programme recently when he visited Albania; it looked like a beautiful country and life looked a bit less stressful than here in UK.


I missed that. I shall see if I can find it on catch up.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am glad you got to ride Toni. You have a couple of months left in this season to enjoy that.

Jane, I am looking forward to seeing your Dancing Bees too, but will probably not look to closely as I am still back on clue 4. Since I have a vacation coming up that allows for a lot of free time I hope to catch up and get through clue 5. The border sounds like it will take forever 

Julie - congrats to the DGD on her win. I am with Linda, books are a good prize.

Norma - bow ties are cool 

Hope all have a great day

Melanie


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ann, both of those yarns are fuzzy and may be tough to frog. But then I don't like to frog too often. If I notice a mistake sometimes I'll just consider it a design element and keep knitting. And then at only $3.00 a piece it was too good a deal to not purchase. There was 1 skein of black so not enough there to practice with and have enough to knit a shawl - but there were several more of the pink/peach skeins. 

Linda, there is info on dying with KoolAid and yes it is a drink mix. But I've read that your yarn will always smell like that after dying. i just don't seem to find the time to do everything that I want to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It does look a bit like it. 💞
> This one is Fishtail Julie. 💞


Do you have a closer shot of the one you are working on? I would be interested to see the difference!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Progress photo as promised Jane. ..


Lovely work, Ros. Of course, the recipient will love it.
Looking forward to seeing the border.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...This one is Fishtail Julie. 💞


Cute outfit - live those little MaryJanes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Progress photo as promised Jane. Not a great photo and I had to fold it by 4 to fit it in. It's also a very pretty soft pink also not shown in this photo. 💞


It's beautiful, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love knitting aran patterns. Haven't done a guernsey yet because I know I would have to alter the armhole shaping - I really can't wear drop shoulders. I'm being lazy about it really, I have no problem changing aran shaping.


I have shaped Guernsey shoulders, for the vests I have made- you just have to read your patterns for the motifs a bit more carefully as you do it! As you say if you can do it with Aran designs you could do it for a Guernsey!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, love, love your new avatar!!!


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have skyped DS this morning. They love Albania. He says they have a great lifestyle overlooking the Adriatic. The school is on Albanian TV on Tuesday. It is a new school so the Prime Minister s coming to open it. It is the first International School in Albania amd the country is very proud of it. DS is going to wear a bow tie as he hates ordinary ties :lol:


That is so great, Norma! And, much closer to you than China!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well done to your gd. :thumbup: Former English teacher here so thoroughly approve of the books.


And what is more she got to talk with the author of her favourite pony books, and had ALL 13 of them signed by her!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One book has to be donated to her school, the other two are for her to keep- I've not spoken with her since- so have news only from Bronwen's perspective- but I gather the family had a lovely outing, and the little boy had a story form one of his favourite authors.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And I had to take a ride first to Kraemers mill store to buy another skein of the orange yarn to finish the scarf as the other skein I have is DK and not worsted. . . But the good news is that I got my B'day present to myself in the short skein bins. The problem here is only that I don't know what fibers are in theses unmarked skeins - but I know they are hand washable.
> Eta - there was another bin filled with un-dyed skeins of yarn. If only I knew how to dye yarns I would have bought a few matching skeins from there too. Sigh .......😓


Beautiful yarns!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma. This little set went to my sister Tracey's darling granddaughter Sophie Claire pictured with her big sister Kate. 💞


Beautiful girls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am glad you got to ride Toni. You have a couple of months left in this season to enjoy that.
> 
> Jane, I am looking forward to seeing your Dancing Bees too, but will probably not look to closely as I am still back on clue 4. Since I have a vacation coming up that allows for a lot of free time I hope to catch up and get through clue 5. The border sounds like it will take forever
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie!
DGD is a great book worm!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ....I seem to see lots of sock yarn at Posh and am looking for merino silk to do the Voodoo ...


She only offers a limited range at any given time. Usually there is a mix of weights but I recall her saying that they were moving & that the selections each week would be different than usual. I think in September she will go back to the way she used to do it.

Dorothy & Ophelia are merino/silk blends - but no lace this time.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It's funny, but when I was a teenager, I thought I would like to own a yarn shop. Sue


Me, too, and then I finally did own a yarn shop. Nancy Bush warned me against it and I should have listened. Oh, well. Now I get to visit yarn shops and have so much more fun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Progress photo as promised Jane. Not a great photo and I had to fold it by 4 to fit it in. It's also a very pretty soft pink also not shown in this photo. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Posh Yarns ....the colours I would like are in the Dorothy range .What do you experts think about using it for the VooDoo ?


The sock weight yarn will knit up larger which isn't generally important with a shawl since it doesn't have to "fit". Although this one in lace weight comes out to 84" wide - pretty big already. Sock weight won't give as fine a lace either & Boos designs are often very delicate lace.
A couple of the test knits were done in a heavier lace weight.

You could ask in the chat - I did a quick search there & the only reference to sock weight was that this is all that Posh is offering this week - which of course, we already know.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthdays and Anniversaries to all and sundry! 

I am so, so, so far behind. It is the end of the 2015 design season and the beginning of 2016 for me, so am swamped, but trying to keep up with y'all.

Still working on my curtain - only 6 inches to go! WooHoo! Would like to finish by the end of this LP, but will see how the time goes. Raining today, so a great time to sit back and relax with some knitting! Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I seem to remember you saying you use a sort of flick, Jane.


I thought that I saw that term being used somewhere & figured that it must describe what I do. I don't have much hand motion - my index finger just moves up & back.


> Do you have each hand on top of its needle?


The left hand is mostly on top but the right is mostly beneath.


> My right hand is underneath the needle so it rests between my thumb and forefinger and then I use the middle finger to flick the yarn forward.


This seems to describe what I do.


> I haven't found it makes my tension tight but knit and purl are equally quick.


I don't find much different with purl either. My tension is tight, though - used to be really bad but since I've been knitting lace, it has loosened considerably. I still tend to use a larger needle & end up with slightly smaller dimensions.
I wondered if the fact that the work is being done on the tapered part of the needle might explain in part the tightness of my knitting.
I crochet tightly as well - but that is mostly on purpose because I wanted the fabric to be more sturdy. I used to crochet a lot of afghans & felt that the sturdier fabric was better considering the weight - less likely to pul apart.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Glad you got it done, Jane and will look forward to photos. What aren't you happy with - the blocking or the shawl itself?


The blocking. I didn't have enough room - it covers the whole bed & I even had to pull the points over the edge - as I did when I dreamed of blocking the Montego.
Some of the diamond shapes in clue 5 are irregular & I couldn't spread the points out the way I would have liked. That might not be so visible when released, though, because it will be so full.
I really do need to check at the hardware store to see if I can find what Elizabeth recommended.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> L...I've heard of people dying yarn with something called Koolade ...


It is a powder that you mix with water to create a fruit flavoured drink. I have wondered, as does Julie, how colourfast it is.
I also find it odd that you guys don't have it. In France, they didn't have jelly (instant powdered gelatine mixes - our most popular brand is called Jello) but we found it a couple of times in a section with English food products. 
It was so funny because we would make it for a treat when Michael had friends over & they were very wary about eating it because of the texture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...This little set went to my sister Tracey's darling granddaughter Sophie Claire pictured with her big sister Kate. 💞


More smiles 
She is even sporting the sweater in question. I like the sleeves - no band to restrict the fit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, I am looking forward to seeing your Dancing Bees too, but will probably not look to closely as I am still back on clue 4.


I can't show it until the last clue is released anyway. I also have held off on showing my clue 5 here until I knew that you had moved into it.


> The border sounds like it will take forever


A knitted on border always takes a while. I find that the first half seems like I am treading water but once I hit the halfway mark, it seems to speed up.
It consumes a lot of yarn. I already mentioned the snag that I ran into. I ended up adapting the border slightly by taking out 2 stitches in a section that doesn't change & I also cut back one repeat per section (i.e. 3 reps) by knitting 3 stitches together (instead of the 2 when attaching the border to the body) every here & there - again in an effort to conserve yarn. I ended up using 36g in the border - 2 g per 10 repeats. So I could still have knit those 3 repeats - but I wanted to play it safe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...she got to talk with the author of her favourite pony books... the little boy had a story form one of his favourite authors.


Congratulations to your GD, Julie, & how exciting to meet those authors! When I was a child, books were worth more than gold to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Me, too, and then I finally did own a yarn shop. Nancy Bush warned me against it and I should have listened.


Too bad that it didn't work out. You do have to cater to a very specific clientele, for sure.


> Oh, well. Now I get to visit yarn shops and have so much more fun!


None of the responsibility!
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--your new stash from Kraemer sounds like great fun. Did you ask anyone working there if they recognized the unabled yarns? And you do know there is a burn test for identifying several kinds of fibers?

Your niece with selective mutism sounds frustrating and sad. I can say that if drugs can affect it, holistic methods would work much better and safer. If you would like, we can talk privately.

And if you think seeing a child turn 10 is shocking, wait until they are suddenly 20 or 40! I have often said my kids are getting older, but I am not. it is a strange feeling to see them being full blown adults and you still feeling as if you are at that age still

Jane--I think you are right about the tightness due to working on the needle tips. I have had that experience. it's working with smaller needles: you get a smaller stitch.

I hold my needles in my hands the way you do and often 'flick' the yarn with my left middle finger when purling, but knit stitches work differently.

Ros--your pink blanket and the baby sweater are so beautiful. The sweater looks wonderful on that wee one.

Linda--I so relate to your mindset. It really feels horrible to have your creativity and passion squashed. I have been in that place for some time now and think that is why I still haven't signed up for the craft fair this Fall. Not producing things that I feel really good about. So glad you are enjoying the lace entrelac now. Hopefully it will awaken the knitting spirit within.

Dying yarn: Kool aid is a chemicalized drink and stains things so it is easy to use as a yarn dye, It is not stable and there are better dyes to use. I took a very short intro workshop on natural dyes which interests me far more. Nature provides enormous choices for us to create color in our fibers. Think of the fabulous colors people created pre-chemical corporations. Almost every flower produces colorants. Simple ones like marigolds which are so common are great. Right now we have oodles of batchelor buttons and queen anne's lace growing wild, just to name 2. The colors will be delicate if you use them. Nuts are also a good colorant source. Black walnut hulls stain a great dark brown. I think we have already mentioned this in our discussions.

sorry to be missing so many comments as just skimmed thru about 8 pp and wanted to touch base. DD is on her way from the City with one of her brothers who I want to see. They should be here shortly. 

But do want to give you some feedback on the poor kitty that dropped 7 stories. He is doing great. Took him off pain killers and antibiotics and gave him homeopathics. Even in low potency Arnica began to work its magic overnight. What was fun to see is that all the cats were given Arnica for the trauma of being abandoned and seeing their brother go out the window. One of them, literally overnight, changed personality in some ways. A kitty that was never vocal and never came for attention/affection suddenly is doing both. Told DD that the Arnica treated the emotional bruising of being abandoned as a tiny kitten. I am always so impressed with what can be done with these remedies. The injured cat has been getting around really well, being able to get up on DD's bed and run around the apt, slowly but running still. I have spared you the photos of the injuries but they were extreme and affected his limbs as well as the body. His entire groin was bright red and that was reduced rapidly with the remedy overnight. I think I am still traumatized by that injury and how it happened.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! I have so many pages to read.. I will not be able to comment on all.. but since I have 10 more to go I thought I had better say something now  before I completely forget!!  

Karen thanks for the thoughts on Honey and Chocolate!! and Norma thanks for the comment on heating it!! I get so upset when the weather is cold and someone puts the honey in the microwave to get it running easier.. I have always felt they had ruined the honey.. one time after repeating over and over to no do that to my clients honey my co-worker did it anyway.. and I just so happen to need it while she was there.. and I said . "Oh my someone nuked the Honey!" She started so say she didn't.. and I cut in and said that nuking it is why it turned to crystals and she had to admit she ruined the honey.. my client only bought the expensive stuff grown by local honey providers..  I was just guessing in what would happen I am glad your hubby confirmed it 

Linda that is beautiful.. I am not really understanding how you have needles on opposite sides.. are you using 2 sets? or maybe it is just a trick of the eye.  I love that yarn. I have a lot of it myself.. I have used a lot of one skein but they come in a pound skein so I have lots and lots.. What size needle are you using. I love the look of your SS!! and of course the lace is stunning.. what a great way to combine Norma's and Sue's weeks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...some feedback on the poor kitty that dropped 7 stories. He is doing great....


So glad to hear that, Tanya.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! Great to see you back!


Oh Pam I love your new avatar!!  beautiful!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--absolutely exquisite entrelac. Can't wait to see more of it.
> 
> Chris--yes a pic today. And yes, mid-winter doldrums make September babies, at least in our colder climate.
> 
> ...


Mom would always say " Cold January's bring September Babies" 3 of her 5 were born in September  I think she suffered through several cold January's  LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Picture Chris!! Is this of you?? I love to see what everyone looks like..  I recognize your foot  from the sock pics...LOL just kidding.. the lake looks so inviting and beautiful! I love the yarn too.. I think I would just treat it like it was fine wool and hand wash the items..  I like to hand wash all my knits anyway..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is great. I'm pretty sure Amara will not have any accomplishments of that sort. She never used to talk to anyone and had a very hard time the first couple of years in school. They told me she has selective mutism. She is now unfortunately on a very mild dose of some drug, but it helps her a lot. And DD and SIL have tried taking her off the meds and they say they just can't do that yet. Hopefully hormones changing soon will create a chance to get her off them.


My brother was like this when he was small... they told my Mom all kinds of things and she refuse to buy into any of it!! she said when he is ready to talk he will.. he had all of us.. (6) plus my step siblings (5) to talk for him and he just clammed up... but when he was ready he did just fine.. and he is a well adjusted adult.. I hope she outgrows this soon and the meds can be stopped..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more she got to talk with the author of her favourite pony books, and had ALL 13 of them signed by her!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One book has to be donated to her school, the other two are for her to keep- I've not spoken with her since- so have news only from Bronwen's perspective- but I gather the family had a lovely outing, and the little boy had a story form one of his favourite authors.


That is wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Pam I love your new avatar!!  beautiful!!!


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, there is info on dying with KoolAid and yes it is a drink mix. But I've read that your yarn will always smell like that after dying. i just don't seem to find the time to do everything that I want to do.


Oh, nobody had mentioned the smell - wouldn't want that. 
I don't think any of us manage to fit in everything we want to do - need more pairs of hands. :?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary !!!! I think if I try to name everyone I would really mess up!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have shaped Guernsey shoulders, for the vests I have made- you just have to read your patterns for the motifs a bit more carefully as you do it! As you say if you can do it with Aran designs you could do it for a Guernsey!


Right, I will put it onto my list of MBKs, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more she got to talk with the author of her favourite pony books, and had ALL 13 of them signed by her!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One book has to be donated to her school, the other two are for her to keep- I've not spoken with her since- so have news only from Bronwen's perspective- but I gather the family had a lovely outing, and the little boy had a story form one of his favourite authors.


Sounds really good - a special occasion.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> No Julie it's not. I will have to look up the name, it's just a pattern that's in my head, I'm not sure what it's called but it a very simple lace pattern.💞 the border, now that's a different story!!!💞


I just finished day 8 or 9 and it is just like that one!! I love it.. and was thinking it would make a nice scarf or blanket!! you did an amazing job with this


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The blocking. I didn't have enough room - it covers the whole bed & I even had to pull the points over the edge - as I did when I dreamed of blocking the Montego.
> Some of the diamond shapes in clue 5 are irregular & I couldn't spread the points out the way I would have liked. That might not be so visible when released, though, because it will be so full.
> I really do need to check at the hardware store to see if I can find what Elizabeth recommended.


For my Mediterraneum I had to take over most of the living room floor and move furniture out of the way - that faroese shape takes up a lot of room. Luckily hubby is very tolerant - watched tv with his feet up on the sofa and took care not to stand on it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is a powder that you mix with water to create a fruit flavoured drink. I have wondered, as does Julie, how colourfast it is.
> I also find it odd that you guys don't have it. In France, they didn't have jelly (instant powdered gelatine mixes - our most popular brand is called Jello) but we found it a couple of times in a section with English food products.
> It was so funny because we would make it for a treat when Michael had friends over & they were very wary about eating it because of the texture.


I seem to remember something like that, though with a different name, from when I was a child. I haven't seen anything like it for many years.
I've always made jelly with cubes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda that is beautiful.. I am not really understanding how you have needles on opposite sides.. are you using 2 sets? or maybe it is just a trick of the eye.  I love that yarn. I have a lot of it myself.. I have used a lot of one skein but they come in a pound skein so I have lots and lots.. What size needle are you using. I love the look of your SS!! and of course the lace is stunning.. what a great way to combine Norma's and Sue's weeks


Thank you, Ronie. the only way to get anything like a clear picture was to spread it out over 2 circulars. I'm using 3.5mm so that the texture isn't to tight.
I'm finding that the back of the entrelac isn't lumpy with this fine yarn; I'm also only picking up the back loop of the stitches.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It was a beautiful day on the lake.


Thanks for sharing your birthday outing with us, Chris. What a great way to celebrate!! And what a topper to buy a present for yourself too😊 I usually buy myself something I have been wanting also. I have justified yarn and needle purchases this way. Lol especially when neither is really needed. Lol


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


Happy anniversary to you and DH, Toni. I wish many more healthy, happy years together. It is great that he has found relief from his pain. What a blessing for you all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is good news Tanya.. and it is amazing how well the Arnica is working.. I find it strange that it didn't help my pain at all.. my SIL swears by it!! I might of gotten a bad brand of it too.. I am sure there are lots of different brands to choose from. 

I have finally gotten to page 81!! I started at 65! LOL


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes it's our wedding anniversary Julie. 💞


Happy anniversary to you and DH, Ros. May it be a special day for you. You have ad a lot of things happen lately so peace and blessings to you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Following up on calico beans, Ronnie -- it is a casserole of pork and beans, kidney beans, butter beans and quite often I add lima beans to this add ground beef and bacon. The sauce is onion, catsup, brown sugar, vinegar, mustard and worstershire sauce simmered for a few hours and ready to go. Maybe it is a Midwestern thing. I wonder if the name calico comes from the multi colored cat. 

Anyway the family get together was wonderful. So many came out to wish our niece well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> For my Mediterraneum I had to take over most of the living room floor...


I don't have carpeting or blocking mats.
I tried blocking on the floor & it isn't a pretty sight - what with my bum knees.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I've always made jelly with cubes.


That was what we found in France - the cubes. It might be that way here now - it's been so long since I made it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...the family get together was wonderful....


Glad that you had a good time, Jan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Congratulations to your GD, Julie, & how exciting to meet those authors! When I was a child, books were worth more than gold to me.


Thanks Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is wonderful!


I was rather thrilled!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Right, I will put it onto my list of MBKs, Julie.


That sounds really good Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds really good - a special occasion.


The whole family had a lovely outing- they went on to their favourite cafe for lunch.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Following up on calico beans, Ronnie -- it is a casserole of pork and beans, kidney beans, butter beans and quite often I add lima beans to this add ground beef and bacon. The sauce is onion, catsup, brown sugar, vinegar, mustard and worstershire sauce simmered for a few hours and ready to go. Maybe it is a Midwestern thing. I wonder if the name calico comes from the multi colored cat.
> 
> Anyway the family get together was wonderful. So many came out to wish our niece well.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ....your investigating the yarn is much appreciated .I will wait until next week and see if there is any lace but have ordered 3 diifferent balls .2 are fiberspates and one is from Largon , merino silk 50 50 .
When it arrives I shall look for beads .
Good news about the cat and friends .My pup is still a bit nervous of strangers .Would arnica help and how would I administer it if it may make him more confident ?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I have used Bach's Rescue Remedy for a very nervous dog. That was some years ago but it did help. She used to ask for it!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Will be in Boots tomorrow so will get that Norma .Thank you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday to Chris and Ann's grandson!!!
> 
> It also happens to be our 28th Anniversary today. I can't believe how quickly these years have gone!


Happy anniversary. Time flies


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Me too. Are you both throwers? I seem to remember you saying you use a sort of flick, Jane. Do you have each hand on top of its needle? My right hand is underneath the needle so it rests between my thumb and forefinger and then I use the middle finger to flick the yarn forward. I haven't found it makes my tension tight but knit and purl are equally quick.


I think what I do is considered throwing. Both hands are on top of the needles. When a project gets long it seems I cannot reach around it to hold the needles any other way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't have carpeting or blocking mats.
> I tried blocking on the floor & it isn't a pretty sight - what with my bum knees.


I often wonder what on earth I look like scrabbling around on my knees with my bum in the air. I do sometimes wear those kneepads that workmen of various sorts sometimes wear - no dignity at all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, I have used Bach's Rescue Remedy for a very nervous dog. That was some years ago but it did help. She used to ask for it!!


They used to use that to calm nervy horses at the stables where my daughter learned to ride.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that is good news Tanya.. and it is amazing how well the Arnica is working.. I find it strange that it didn't help my pain at all.. my SIL swears by it!! I might of gotten a bad brand of it too.. I am sure there are lots of different brands to choose from. .....


Could be a bad batch but that chance is usually slim. It also may be that your potency was too low or it was not the right remedy for you at that time. Remember homeopathy is very specific and individual. Bellis Perrenis might have been better, for example, if there were deeper bruising.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I seem to remember something like that, though with a different name, from when I was a child. I haven't seen anything like it for many years.
> I've always made jelly with cubes.


Kool aid drink for dying is not colorfast as I know it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--i support the use of Rescue Remedy or Calming remedy, depending on what the brand is for an immediate/acute situation. It is harmless and easy to administer. If a spray bottle, a squirt on the nose or in the mouth will do. If liquid in a dropper bottle, a few drops in the mouth. 

For a deeper and more permanent solution, I would work with a homeopath who can take the pooches case and chose a remedy that matches his symptoms. Fortunately, you are in the UK where homeopathy is legal and there are many to call. If you cannot find one easily call the Assoc of Registered Homeopaths for someone's names and they amy also have names of people who are veterinary homeopaths to help with this problem.

Bad knees and blocking certainly can be a problem I speak from first hand experience and it has prevented me doing any blocking this summer as the dining room table has been occupied else wise and my knees were a mess most of the summer. Those knee pads, that Jane mentioned are great. Have used them for floor tiling many times or other floor level work. I should get me a new pair!

DD decided to come for the visit today with one of the other brothers from the City. When she got her I was informed that my son and his family were coming. Given the state of my house, there was no room for people to sit so had to quickly scurry to clean off some seating. It was great to see my GD and she and her mother came for a garden tour. I really enjoyed seeing my gd accept some garden food for immediate eating. She was willing to try a cherry tomato and some broccoli side shoots that are small and child size. I felt that was a big success in her opening up to me. I was happy to see the mom encourage her to deal with me and garden, something that she has not done in the past which has been part of the problem. She did demand a snack later in the house. Rude little thing! But at least mom tried to rein her in on that score and she got a little plate of food which kept her happy for a bit. 

DD brought me some of the red frijoles that were picked and dried when in Nicaragua. The host family woman specifically fast picked and dried these special beans for DD so these are very special. I also was gifted 3 flower seed varieties collected by this host woman. Need to try and look them up and find out if they will even grow in my climate. 

So a very unexpected afternoon with some nice moments.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news about the cat Tanya, thanks for letting us know.

Just got back from lunch with my mom. Now it's off to the grocery store. Hope I can get in and out between the storms.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good news about the cat Tanya, thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Just got back from lunch with my mom. Now it's off to the grocery store. Hope I can get in and out between the storms.


Since I grossed everyone out with the horrible story of the poor cat's fall, figure you all deserved knowing the ongoing outcome that seems good so far.

And hope you beat the storms. With such a dry summer that we have had, I forget that you are in hurricane alley.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like everyone is having a great weekend!!  That is great news Tanya about your visit and the gifts! I am sure the little one will remember your garden for a long time now!! I know my kids talk about things I never thought they would remember.. it makes all the little things very important and special 
I will try the arnica again.. I still have it. I cannot believe we have not seen my SIL in a year's time.. I was going to give it to her. 

My company left this morning.. my son hanged around for a few hours then he left.. we have been pretty lazy ever since. LOL.. we did go out to breakfast at a new place in town.. it show's promise.. 

I am getting started on chart 10. I am have a great time with this scarf.. Tanya I would call this a quick knit.. but not necessarily a fast knit.. It is changing so much and so quickly that it never gets boring


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It sounds like everyone is having a great weekend!!  That is great news Tanya about your visit and the gifts! I am sure the little one will remember your garden for a long time now!! I know my kids talk about things I never thought they would remember.. it makes all the little things very important and special
> I will try the arnica again.. I still have it. I cannot believe we have not seen my SIL in a year's time.. I was going to give it to her.
> 
> My company left this morning.. my son hanged around for a few hours then he left.. we have been pretty lazy ever since. LOL.. we did go out to breakfast at a new place in town.. it show's promise..
> ...


Wonderful that your family visit was good. And getting to relax/hang out after is icing on the cake. Agree that children can retain images and memories for a very long time. It would be nice if the mother got it into her head to make visiting granma's garden an annual thing. Wishful thinking here.

I am sure the Arnica you have is just fine. Remedies can last 100's of years and not lose viability

it gets so confusing about knitting projects. You are on Chart 10 of ??? The Advent?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ..I do sometimes wear those kneepads that workmen of various sorts sometimes wear ....


I have been promising myself a pair but I never think of it when I am in a position to look for them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...So a very unexpected afternoon with some nice moments.


Glad to hear that the visit was a positive experience. Great to have gotten those gifts from Nicaragua.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear that the visit was a positive experience. Great to have gotten those gifts from Nicaragua.


The gifts were special. The red beans are very special to the people of the village and they were just beginning to be harvested. The host collected a massive amount of them, had Dd remove them from the pod and then did an accelerated drying and presented them to DD which was a big surprise given DD's understanding of how valued they were to the local people. So it was great that DD gave me some of them. The flower seeds were collected after watching DD showing particular interest in those flowers. The host dried some out and sent them to me. What an honor.

The visit was special today but my kids were not in their behavior towards me. So I stay open to possibilities, and take what joy there is in my family but my personal kids??? At their ages it is shameful the way they are towards me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Great Picture Chris!! Is this of you?? I love to see what everyone looks like..  I recognize your foot  from the sock pics...LOL just kidding.. the lake looks so inviting and beautiful! I love the yarn too.. I think I would just treat it like it was fine wool and hand wash the items..  I like to hand wash all my knits anyway..LOL


Hahahahaha,LOL - I didn't realize until after I posted the picture and looked at it on the tablet that my foot was in it or I probably would have edited it out. And those are my sparkly flip flops here too. 😊


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, that is great to hear about how well the arnica did for the kitties. I was traumatized too just hearing about that fall that poor baby took. 

And I am sorry to say that I am sure that my DD would not be interested in any type of natural remedies. And I don't get to see them very often even though only half an hour away so I would not be able to offer any time to assist in any way. DD has turned into a very lazy thing. I was never lazy while raising her, so it is not from her home environment. I might not have been the best mom at times but as they say, I did the best I can with the tools I had. Cooked fresh meals every day and cleaned and ironed and washed dishes by hand and vacuumed the pool and cut the grass AND worked full time. 
Ok I'm done with that rant. 
So my DD at least takes some interest in her kids. Amara has been playing soccer as often as there are teams going on at school or the Y for 3 years now, and that is good for her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, that is great to hear about how well the arnica did for the kitties. I was traumatized too just hearing about that fall that poor baby took.
> 
> And I am sorry to say that I am sure that my DD would not be interested in any type of natural remedies. And I don't get to see them very often even though only half an hour away so I would not be able to offer any time to assist in any way. DD has turned into a very lazy thing. I was never lazy while raising her, so it is not from her home environment. I might not have been the best mom at times but as they say, I did the best I can with the tools I had. Cooked fresh meals every day and cleaned and ironed and washed dishes by hand and vacuumed the pool and cut the grass AND worked full time.
> Ok I'm done with that rant.
> So my DD at least takes some interest in her kids. Amara has been playing soccer as often as there are teams going on at school or the Y for 3 years now, and that is good for her.


Chris, we do the best we can and the rest is up to them and how they chose to put it together. I think one of the big challenges people face is coming to grips with the fact that they have been making choices in their lives from very early on and they get that total responsibility. Some choices may have beens survival ones under stressful times but it is also true that those choices not only no longer serve a purpose but are counterproductive. It does take some personal courage to dig deep, see these patterns and change. Forgiveness is part of the process, too, I find. Not only for those you think harmed you, but for yourself as well. And that may be the hardest part. Some of our kids are not doing well in this arena.

As for your gd, you can only hope to be the best influence you can as possible. Perhaps, was it Ronie who said, maybe she will outgrown the condition. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Clue 5 of Dancing Bees. This is getting to be one very big shawl, and I did the smaller versions of both this and Clue 4. Now this will be put away until after I get back from England. At least I am all ready for the final clue, although I will be a couple of weeks behind when it comes out.

I didn't use any beads on this clue, but am planning using them again on the border.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hahahahaha,LOL - I didn't realize until after I posted the picture and looked at it on the tablet that my foot was in it or I probably would have edited it out. And those are my sparkly flip flops here too. 😊


Well, it looks like a nicely shaped foot (smile)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 5 of Dancing Bees. This is getting to be one very big shawl, and I did the smaller versions of both this and Clue 4. Now this will be put away until after I get back from England. At least I am all ready for the final clue, although I will be a couple of weeks behind when it comes out.
> 
> I didn't use any beads on this clue, but am planning using them again on the border.
> 
> Sue


So nice Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Following up on calico beans, Ronnie -- it is a casserole of pork and beans, kidney beans, butter beans and quite often I add lima beans to this add ground beef and bacon. The sauce is onion, catsup, brown sugar, vinegar, mustard and worstershire sauce simmered for a few hours and ready to go. Maybe it is a Midwestern thing. I wonder if the name calico comes from the multi colored cat.
> 
> Anyway the family get together was wonderful. So many came out to wish our niece well.


Jan, gussied up pork and beans! I just had this for the first time yesterday at our outing on the lake. Wanda made it and it was good, and of course I had to make sure that I got a couple of limas in my portion. Glad you had a good family get together. Somehow I missed this in prevouous posts. Sometime I just try to get through all the reading too fast and then nothing sinks in.
Eta- to fix Liam's to limas


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 5 of Dancing Bees. This is getting to be one very big shawl, and I did the smaller versions of both this and Clue 4. Now this will be put away until after I get back from England. At least I am all ready for the final clue, although I will be a couple of weeks behind when it comes out.
> 
> I didn't use any beads on this clue, but am planning using them again on the border.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It has been another busy weekend. Yesterday, my #2 daughter and her DH and DD came into town for a funeral. Then, in the afternoon we three gals went shopping for a Homecoming dress for my GD. It was a fun afternoon, as she let her Mum and I pick out dresses, which she happily tried on. Then she went to pick out some herself. She cut it down to a choice of three. She actually got one that I had picked out! It was a turquoise colour, with short, full skirt, that looked just right for a 15 year old.

Then today my SIL came over to help with some electronic device problems. He made it look so easy. This is Amy's DH. She was working today. She will be over again for a dr appointment tomorrow after work.

With the Dancing Bees clue finished, I can now concentrate on getting ready for our trip. I am taking two pieces of knitting with me. I am sure I will get to knit the first week as we will be staying with my 90 year old aunt, so should be at home in the evenings. When we go down to London for the second week, we will be much busier, so I don't know how much knitting will get done.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie, Sue, Jane, and Melanie!
> 
> It was spent at the football (not soccer) field with our son's first game of the season. He got to play a lot and they won. A fun way to start off. We will go out for dinner next week sometime maybe.


Sue

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


RosD said:


> It does look a bit like it. 💞
> This one is Fishtail Julie. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is not finished yet? It looks beautiful.

Sue


RosD said:


> Progress photo as promised Jane. Not a great photo and I had to fold it by 4 to fit it in. It's also a very pretty soft pink also not shown in this photo. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on your wedding anniversary, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Yes it's our wedding anniversary Julie. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris, we do the best we can and the rest is up to them and how they chose to put it together. I think one of the big challenges people face is coming to grips with the fact that they have been making choices in their lives from very early on and they get that total responsibility. Some choices may have beens survival ones under stressful times but it is also true that those choices not only no longer serve a purpose but are counterproductive. It does take some personal courage to dig deep, see these patterns and change. Forgiveness is part of the process, too, I find. Not only for those you think harmed you, but for yourself as well. And that may be the hardest part. Some of our kids are not doing well in this arena.
> 
> As for your gd, you can only hope to be the best influence you can as possible. Perhaps, was it Ronie who said, maybe she will outgrown the condition. Fingers and toes crossed.


Forgiveness is a big part of moving forward. I have forgiven probably everyone else in my life for all those things that used to stay locked up inside - but have yet to forgive myself. And yet I seem to remain bitter, which DD did point out to me today. Bless her heart. Do you have anything in your cornucopia of aids that would be beneficial?

Also I am happy that you were able to bond with DGD. And what a blessing to have had that visit from all and to have received the beans and seeds. ✨😊💖


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's great that you only have 6 inches left to go. Will look forward to seeing ugh when it is all done.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Happy Belated Birthdays and Anniversaries to all and sundry!
> 
> I am so, so, so far behind. It is the end of the 2015 design season and the beginning of 2016 for me, so am swamped, but trying to keep up with y'all.
> 
> Still working on my curtain - only 6 inches to go! WooHoo! Would like to finish by the end of this LP, but will see how the time goes. Raining today, so a great time to sit back and relax with some knitting! Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So how big is it? Looking forward to seeing it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The blocking. I didn't have enough room - it covers the whole bed & I even had to pull the points over the edge - as I did when I dreamed of blocking the Montego.
> Some of the diamond shapes in clue 5 are irregular & I couldn't spread the points out the way I would have liked. That might not be so visible when released, though, because it will be so full.
> I really do need to check at the hardware store to see if I can find what Elizabeth recommended.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Forgiveness is a big part of moving forward. I have forgiven probably everyone else in my life for all those things that used to stay locked up inside - but have yet to forgive myself. And yet I seem to remain bitter, which DD did point out to me today. Bless her heart. Do you have anything in your cornucopia of aids that would be beneficial?
> 
> Also I am happy that you were able to bond with DGD. And what a blessing to have had that visit from all and to have received the beans and seeds. ✨😊💖


it does seem like that is the hardest thing we can do.. and if kept bottled up just makes us ugly and bitter.. it is so hard to be perfect! and there really is no perfect parent anyway. Like you said we do the best we can and there's really nothing more we can do past that! 

all in all it sounds like we all had a nice time and dealt with some good family relationships .. always a work in progress.. I just don't understand how my son can be so easy and my daughter so difficult.. I think we are heading in a good direction.. it has really taken some work!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Sue!


Sue, Ditto, it does look great. 
Also happy to hear you had a good outing with the 'girls' shopping. Have a safe trip to England if I don't get the chance again before you leave.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, I just posted a pic of Clue 5. I thought Pam and Melanie were already doing it.

I am looking forward to final clue and seeing how to bead it. I did not bead at all in Clue 5.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A knitted on border always takes a while. I find that the first half seems like I am treading water but once I hit the halfway mark, it seems to speed up.
> It consumes a lot of yarn. I already mentioned the snag that I ran into. I ended up adapting the border slightly by taking out 2 stitches in a section that doesn't change & I also cut back one repeat per section (i.e. 3 reps) by knitting 3 stitches together (instead of the 2 when attaching the border to the body) every here & there - again in an effort to conserve yarn. I ended up using 36g in the border - 2 g per 10 repeats. So I could still have knit those 3 repeats - but I wanted to play it safe.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update on the cat.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Since I grossed everyone out with the horrible story of the poor cat's fall, figure you all deserved knowing the ongoing outcome that seems good so far.
> 
> And hope you beat the storms. With such a dry summer that we have had, I forget that you are in hurricane alley.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 5 of Dancing Bees. This is getting to be one very big shawl...


Looking good, Sue 
I know that you will be glad to be able to just pick up the border when you return.
It is a big shawl. I did extra of clue 2 - sorry now that I did. It is huge. I wouldn't recommend to anyone to add repeats anywhere. Mine would fit bigger anyway since it is the 3/4 version.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> So how big is it? Looking forward to seeing it.


Well the measurements are:
Centre back = 31; Spine = 41; base = 63; widest point = 74
74" doesn't seem like a lot but that is across the top, not around the neck - the point hang down there. It actually wraps right around me & then some.
By base, I mean the length along the central triangular base. The two sides would measure the same I guess - didn't measure them. Seems like they are longer, actually. The spine refers to the seam between two triangles.
I can only show up to clue 5 for now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Forgiveness is a big part of moving forward. I have forgiven probably everyone else in my life for all those things that used to stay locked up inside - but have yet to forgive myself. And yet I seem to remain bitter, which DD did point out to me today. Bless her heart. Do you have anything in your cornucopia of aids that would be beneficial?
> 
> Also I am happy that you were able to bond with DGD. And what a blessing to have had that visit from all and to have received the beans and seeds. ✨😊💖


I think we are always a work in progress and forgiveness of self for our foibles is one of the hardest things to accomplish. For myself, given the hardship of my youth, it was a very difficult struggle for years. What really helped me most was homeopathy. Over a period of time, and working with different practitioners, remedies were identified which help peal off the layers old pain and anger and self rejection. It really was a journey that sometimes went faster and other times seemed stalled. But I can say that today the impact of the remedies are still actively working as I see changes in subtle ways. There is no one remedy for people in my experience; it has to be a commitment to stay with it and change practitioners if they are not getting it right, giving them enough time to do it.

The other thing that has worked profoundly in conjunction with homeopathy is mediation in whatever form you chose. I did proprioceptive writing for a number of years just to get going in the morning and was able to work thru many issues that way. The remedies even helped here, too. Just sitting and meditating was powerful. However, I did find some of the most profound meditation type experiences for me occurred when I was driving and there was great release of old stuck feelings about self. What I have also tried, but not deeply enough, is the technique called EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique). This is something easy to learn to do for yourself and requires no equipment at all, so the price is right. It is a process where you tap on specific acupuncture meridian points while saying affirmations that you structure in a special way.

So these are some of the best tools in my box for working on deep seated issues that we have a hard time accessing and releasing. Right now I am seeing some interesting changes doing this detox work and trying to flush my system clean. Will hold off making any judgements about this until some more time goes by. Hope these notes help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well the measurements are:
> Centre back = 31; Spine = 41; base = 63; widest point = 74
> 74" doesn't seem like a lot but that is across the top, not around the neck - the point hang down there. It actually wraps right around me & then some.
> By base, I mean the length along the central triangular base. The two sides would measure the same I guess - didn't measure them. Seems like they are longer, actually. The spine refers to the seam between two triangles.
> I can only show up to clue 5 for now.


This shape is so intriguing as it grows. I see what you mean about its size growing. It is a deceptive shape i think. The color is gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This shape is so intriguing as it grows. I see what you mean about its size growing. It is a deceptive shape i think. The color is gorgeous.


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Oops, I just posted a pic of Clue 5. I thought Pam and Melanie were already doing it.
> 
> I am looking forward to final clue and seeing how to bead it. I did not bead at all in Clue 5.
> 
> Sue


I am doing it, Sue. Am on row 12 of the first repeat.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well the measurements are:
> Centre back = 31; Spine = 41; base = 63; widest point = 74
> 74" doesn't seem like a lot but that is across the top, not around the neck - the point hang down there. It actually wraps right around me & then some.
> By base, I mean the length along the central triangular base. The two sides would measure the same I guess - didn't measure them. Seems like they are longer, actually. The spine refers to the seam between two triangles.
> I can only show up to clue 5 for now.


That is do lovely, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is do lovely, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I am doing it, Sue. Am on row 12 of the first repeat.


I am the one dragging. I've been pushing to finish the Monster pants, made the super bulky scarf and a couple of stocking caps plus doing clue 1 of Holly's cal and kal. Hope to work on db later this week!

Oops, replied to wrong post. Oh well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am glad you had a pleasant afternoon and there was some progress with the family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Dancing Bees is looking grand. I do love it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your shawl is lovely and large!! Beautiful work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--i support the use of Rescue Remedy or Calming remedy, depending on what the brand is for an immediate/acute situation. It is harmless and easy to administer. If a spray bottle, a squirt on the nose or in the mouth will do. If liquid in a dropper bottle, a few drops in the mouth.
> 
> For a deeper and more permanent solution, I would work with a homeopath who can take the pooches case and chose a remedy that matches his symptoms. Fortunately, you are in the UK where homeopathy is legal and there are many to call. If you cannot find one easily call the Assoc of Registered Homeopaths for someone's names and they amy also have names of people who are veterinary homeopaths to help with this problem.
> 
> ...


That sounds like progress, Tanya. Your daughter has obviously talked to her host family about you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Chris, we do the best we can and the rest is up to them and how they chose to put it together. I think one of the big challenges people face is coming to grips with the fact that they have been making choices in their lives from very early on and they get that total responsibility. Some choices may have beens survival ones under stressful times but it is also true that those choices not only no longer serve a purpose but are counterproductive. It does take some personal courage to dig deep, see these patterns and change. Forgiveness is part of the process, too, I find. Not only for those you think harmed you, but for yourself as well. And that may be the hardest part. Some of our kids are not doing well in this arena.
> 
> As for your gd, you can only hope to be the best influence you can as possible. Perhaps, was it Ronie who said, maybe she will outgrown the condition. Fingers and toes crossed.


 :thumbup: I can so relate to that digging deep and forgiveness.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 5 of Dancing Bees. This is getting to be one very big shawl, and I did the smaller versions of both this and Clue 4. Now this will be put away until after I get back from England. At least I am all ready for the final clue, although I will be a couple of weeks behind when it comes out.
> 
> I didn't use any beads on this clue, but am planning using them again on the border.
> 
> Sue


It is looking good, Sue. Maybe i will get around to casting on soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has been another busy weekend. Yesterday, my #2 daughter and her DH and DD came into town for a funeral. Then, in the afternoon we three gals went shopping for a Homecoming dress for my GD. It was a fun afternoon, as she let her Mum and I pick out dresses, which she happily tried on. Then she went to pick out some herself. She cut it down to a choice of three. She actually got one that I had picked out! It was a turquoise colour, with short, full skirt, that looked just right for a 15 year old.
> 
> Then today my SIL came over to help with some electronic device problems. He made it look so easy. This is Amy's DH. She was working today. She will be over again for a dr appointment tomorrow after work.
> 
> ...


Don't try to do too much in London, it is exhausting. I always try to fit too much in and then need a holiday to recover.
Have a great time, Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda/Nomra--appreciate your trying to see growth and positiveness in my kids behavior/relationships to me. Unfortunately, they have always used me to sell themselves to others. They have always talked about me to others with some sense of admirations, etc but towards me they are ragefully hostile, vindication and insulting. I know, this probably sounds bizarre but insanity usually is. It is also a great way of deceiving the world about who they really are; it allows them to gain sympathy for their own hurts as how can someone so 'loving/admiring' deserve to be hurt by their mother who does............ fill in the blank. Great manipulators.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well the measurements are:
> Centre back = 31; Spine = 41; base = 63; widest point = 74
> 74" doesn't seem like a lot but that is across the top, not around the neck - the point hang down there. It actually wraps right around me & then some.
> By base, I mean the length along the central triangular base. The two sides would measure the same I guess - didn't measure them. Seems like they are longer, actually. The spine refers to the seam between two triangles.
> I can only show up to clue 5 for now.


It is beautiful, Jane. It will be gorgeous for wrapping up in while knitting in the winter. I love a really big shawl and they get used far more often than my little decorative ones. I always take one to yoga sessions for the meditation at the end.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--lost track of your leaving date, so let me say before it is too late, hope your trip with DD is terrific. I am so happy that she is fit enough to travel. Agree with Linda to caution monitoring activity for both of you as the fun of it all can really wipe you out as you lose track of all the energy used and the overload of stimulation. Actually, I hope you have included a few days of recuperation time when returning home. Expect lots of great reports of your trip and pics, lots of them. Wish it to be fabulous trip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda/Nomra--appreciate your trying to see growth and positiveness in my kids behavior/relationships to me. Unfortunately, they have always used me to sell themselves to others. They have always talked about me to others with some sense of admirations, etc but towards me they are ragefully hostile, vindication and insulting. I know, this probably sounds bizarre but insanity usually is. It is also a great way of deceiving the world about who they really are; it allows them to gain sympathy for their own hurts as how can someone so 'loving/admiring' deserve to be hurt by their mother who does............ fill in the blank. Great manipulators.


That is sad, Tanya. I know you know your family best but just maybe that admiration genuinely exists but they refuse to let you see it. Maybe they feel they cannot to live up to you and that is what causes the hostility. 
I'm sorry, I have no business commenting on a situation I know so little about but it obviusly hurts you and that is what is so sad. Parent/ child relationships can be a minefield.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*tamarque* --> Your take on the herbal use of Cosmos? These are currently 1-2 feet tall, have not flowered yet.

Just like Chamomile, I know you have to harvest after they start/finish flowering.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Both the shawls seem to be coming on great .I hope I will not have to frog mine too much when Oct .arrives .I have ordered different yarns and am waiting excitedly for them to arrive. 
Tanya ..my father had a good saying "God gives you your relatives so let's thank Him you can choose your own friends " Hang on in there .Perhaps they are unable to show love to you but feel it inside ...I bet they do . Keep your chin up .
Sue ..have a good flight ,enjoy the break and if you are driving down to London I am not far from the M6 &#128521;
Been to look at the remedies but not a lot of choice so will look elsewhere .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, my heart goes out to you. In my own life I have learnt many hard lessons about projection. It is horrible to be the victim of this ((((hugs))))


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I know I've. Heard you talk about EFT before and a neighbor had told me about that a few years ago. I will have to look into that. I haven't done yoga or meditated in quite some time or practiced reiki or other energy work. Back then is when I was able to forgive all the other people that I had previously been harboring resentful attitudes about. It has helped enormously. Time to get back to my life, think I have been in a slump for a while.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice DB Jane. How many cables do you have to attach to get that spread all the way out?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your shawl is lovely and large!! Beautiful work.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Jane. It will be gorgeous for wrapping up in while knitting in the winter. ...


Thank you, Linda 
Despite the light weight yarn, it feels very substantial when I wrap it around me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice DB Jane. How many cables do you have to attach to get that spread all the way out?


Thank you, Chris 
I used two long ones (36" each without the tips) - still not long enough to stretch the ends out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> So nice Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Will be looking forward to seeing yours too.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. It was a pleasant afternoon. As the grandmother I could just sit back and enjoy.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Sue, Ditto, it does look great.
> Also happy to hear you had a good outing with the 'girls' shopping. Have a safe trip to England if I don't get the chance again before you leave.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did Clue 2 as written, but even so it is large. I have to agree about not doing any extra repeats.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Sue
> I know that you will be glad to be able to just pick up the border when you return.
> It is a big shawl. I did extra of clue 2 - sorry now that I did. It is huge. I wouldn't recommend to anyone to add repeats anywhere. Mine would fit bigger anyway since it is the 3/4 version.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that does look good.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well the measurements are:
> Centre back = 31; Spine = 41; base = 63; widest point = 74
> 74" doesn't seem like a lot but that is across the top, not around the neck - the point hang down there. It actually wraps right around me & then some.
> By base, I mean the length along the central triangular base. The two sides would measure the same I guess - didn't measure them. Seems like they are longer, actually. The spine refers to the seam between two triangles.
> I can only show up to clue 5 for now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your Dancing Bees is looking grand. I do love it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. It is a very nice pattern. I have enjoyed knitting it, although it is a fairly long MKAL.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is looking good, Sue. Maybe i will get around to casting on soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

With Amy, we will be going at a much slower pace. When I am there on my own, I do do a lot of walking. I love to walk along the Embankment. That is usually the one thing I insist on doing. I tend, when on my own, to pick an area and sightsee there until I tire, then ride the Tube to another area and do likewise until my body tells me time to quit. I just love London and can never get enough of it.

We will be back over in November en route to our Rhine cruise and will have 3 or 4 days in London.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Don't try to do too much in London, it is exhausting. I always try to fit too much in and then need a holiday to recover.
> Have a great time, Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. We leave on Wednesday evening.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--lost track of your leaving date, so let me say before it is too late, hope your trip with DD is terrific. I am so happy that she is fit enough to travel. Agree with Linda to caution monitoring activity for both of you as the fun of it all can really wipe you out as you lose track of all the energy used and the overload of stimulation. Actually, I hope you have included a few days of recuperation time when returning home. Expect lots of great reports of your trip and pics, lots of them. Wish it to be fabulous trip.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. We will be flying up north where I will be renting a car,and then flying back down.

Sue


annweb said:


> Both the shawls seem to be coming on great .I hope I will not have to frog mine too much when Oct .arrives .I have ordered different yarns and am waiting excitedly for them to arrive.
> Tanya ..my father had a good saying "God gives you your relatives so let's thank Him you can choose your own friends " Hang on in there .Perhaps they are unable to show love to you but feel it inside ...I bet they do . Keep your chin up .
> Sue ..have a good flight ,enjoy the break and if you are driving down to London I am not far from the M6 😉
> Been to look at the remedies but not a lot of choice so will look elsewhere .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Clue 5 looks good Sue. I am still way back on clue 4 but I have been working on Simply Moonwalk and hope to finish it this week. With my limited knitting time projects take longer than I want. I thought this clue was supposed to be a grape arbor, not sure I see that but my memory of the motif description could be way off too, lol. I heard Jane finished the final clue but needs blocking space. Glad to hear you had a nice shopping day 

ooh, 6 inches to go, getting close Elizabeth. Looking forward to see what you have created.

Very nice DB Jane. The beads are a nice addition. I did not do extra repeats of clue 2 but mine is still huge. I am doing all 52 rows of clue 4; up to row 25 before hibernation. It does travel back and forth to work with me in the project bag though. I recently started my second ball so somewhere near 500 yards so far. I have 2600 yards of this yarn so no worries.

Chat with y'all later


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that does look good.


Thank you, Sue 
I love the colour - glad that I managed to do it with the yarn that I had. The border is a little narrower but still looks okay, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I have enjoyed knitting it, although it is a fairly long MKAL.


I think that the first couple of clues could have been done in one week. The others needed 2 weeks, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I will be renting a car...


Watch out for the trees.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I thought this clue was supposed to be a grape arbor...


I think that it supposed to represent the lattice work that you sometimes see in gardens - I'd think of it more as a rose trellis.


> ooh, 6 inches to go, getting close Elizabeth. Looking forward to see what you have created.


Me, too, Elizabeth. It was looking lovely the last time you showed us.


> Very nice DB Jane. The beads are a nice addition.


Thank you, Melanie 


> ... somewhere near 500 yards so far. I have 2600 yards of this yarn


I used 5.6 (25g) skeins = 140 grams = 1528.8 yards


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is sad, Tanya. I know you know your family best but just maybe that admiration genuinely exists but they refuse to let you see it. Maybe they feel they cannot to live up to you and that is what causes the hostility.
> I'm sorry, I have no business commenting on a situation I know so little about but it obviusly hurts you and that is what is so sad. Parent/ child relationships can be a minefield.


Linda--please, no need to apologize. I know you mean to be supportive and you actually are correct that they do admire and care about me on some level. But their hostility and childhood rage still consumes them and they act it out around me all the time. It is hard to get beyond this when trying to dodge their bullets constantly. One major mistake I made when they were young was not setting strong enough boundaries while being tolerant of much of their abusive behavior. They both literally blamed me for all the ills of the world!!! Have to laugh at that one but they had/have no humor about things in our past nor did they see the positive lessons to be learned from our hardships. I had a good laugh to myself yesterday when DD was talking about living for several weeks without running water or bathroom facilities. She said others did not handle it well but remembering the 2 years we living without running water of functioning toilet or showers made it easy for her to deal with these conditions. Of course she never acknowledged that those touch times we had years ago came into good stead today as she had to role model for these spoiled young teens how to adjust. DD would never perceive that she was those rotten teen agers to me and still is. So the saga continues and you and the others here have been very supportive of me and are so good to hear my boo hoos.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Awe, Karen! It would have been fun to get together for an hour! Thank you for the thought. 

Happy Belated Anniversary, Ros!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *tamarque* --> Your take on the herbal use of Cosmos? These are currently 1-2 feet tall, have not flowered yet.
> 
> Just like Chamomile, I know you have to harvest after they start/finish flowering.


Actually I don't use cosmos for healing altho they do make and essential oil from it. They are beautiful when growing--so feathery and delicate.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Ann and Norma, for the anniversary wishes. We had a great day! We went to our son's first football game. They won and he really enjoyed it also.  We will do something special, just us, sometime this week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann/Norma--thank you for your caring support. It is sad and frustrating and hurtful. And I keep thinking how much harder my kids have made their lives by holding on to their childish grudges and angers. It is true that we cannot chose our biological families, but we can chose the families we want. And that is what I have done in my life. My 'family' are people who have chosen to be together, people who raised our children together and bonded thru some trials and tribulation forever. So I had 2 biological children but consider several others mine as well. The man who died in June so young was one of these children. He used to tell everyone that I was one of his mothers. We are always there for each other when needed. And these are the people I celebrate with for the most part. Have a couple of others like this that are so close to me and will be going to visit tomorrow, or later today if I get my act together.

Chris--there are EFT protocols on the web. Mercola.com used to have the entire protocol with instructions on his web site and still may as he is a big proponent of this method. Hope you can get back to meditating and other practices that work for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, that is wonderful news on the cats. Thank you for the update.

I'm trying to catch up on about 13 -14 pages and still have 8 to go. So far, it sounds like it has been a very nice weekend for all. 

Lovely knitting projects, Ros! Sweet photos, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

An interesting use of entrelac
KIRRAWEE Entrelac Bodice Cap Sleeved Vest by Margaret Rowe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kirrawee

Swirlette Cowl by Margaret Rowe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirlette-cowl

A pretty shawl pattern for free but only in German & you have to register in the site - which I might have done but I couldnt figure out how but I think that I might now know the German for butterfly.
Pimpampel by Mamafri
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pimpampel

I thought that the imagery here was cute.
Water Cycle Socks by Tami Sheiffer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water-cycle-socks


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am glad for you for the positives you were able to glean out of your families visit, Tanya.  Progress happens one step at a time. 

Sue, your DB is so pretty! I really like clue 5, even if we are not supposed to see it yet. 

Hang in there, Chris. You are loved.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I know I've. Heard you talk about EFT before and a neighbor had told me about that a few years ago. I will have to look into that. I haven't done yoga or meditated in quite some time or practiced reiki or other energy work. Back then is when I was able to forgive all the other people that I had previously been harboring resentful attitudes about. It has helped enormously. Time to get back to my life, think I have been in a slump for a while.


I told my kids this weekend.. 'We can't change all that has happen or been said to us in the past.. but we can choose how to deal with it' It's up the them to let it destroy their lives or move forward and not give those who hurt us any more power over our lives!! no one's lives are perfect and in a lot of cases somethings get twisted around and are perceived hurtful when that was not the intention.. we need to not let it destroy us..( that works for me, my sis chooses to let it continue to destroy her life )
I think knitting really helps as far as comfort and meditation style of healing goes.. it helps us feel good for what we are doing and what we accomplish plus the mere movement of knitting is so therapeutic


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well the measurements are:
> Centre back = 31; Spine = 41; base = 63; widest point = 74
> 74" doesn't seem like a lot but that is across the top, not around the neck - the point hang down there. It actually wraps right around me & then some.
> By base, I mean the length along the central triangular base. The two sides would measure the same I guess - didn't measure them. Seems like they are longer, actually. The spine refers to the seam between two triangles.
> I can only show up to clue 5 for now.


WOW!!! I love the blue you chose, Jane!!! Your special beads look great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonderful and very true advice, Ronie. We can't always control what people say or do. We certainly can choose how to respond. Sometimes that is really hard to respond in a positive way, but it is well worth it later.

Julie, way back many postings ago, you said something about sleeve shaping. I pick up and put down the cable sweater that I have been knitting for DD and am thinking that I will use the time during your party to make huge strides. I am knitting in the round from the hem up and getting close to the arm holes. She doesn't want the drop shoulder or gussets of the Guernsey. (I know how to do those!  ) Can I pick your brain for how to when I get that far? Please? Or Linda? I caught what you said about sizing your sweaters, too. 

Have a blessed day, everyone!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!!! I hope everyone had a great weekend.. now on to Monday!!  LOL I have 1 more week of these long hours.. I have a little niggle in the back of my mind that keeps telling me that this week won't be near as long as I had thought.. so maybe they will cut the hours earlier??  that would be nice. 

Yes Tanya I am referring to the Advent scarf.. I am still working on it.. I have clue 10, 11 and 12 to do then I am going to do 1 and 2 again.. I am not sure if I am just going to knit straight through or graft clues 1 and 2 so that they are going in the same direction.. I am doing a great job of using up a lot of this yarn and should be done with this by the end of the week  .. then I will finish up my Entrelac cowl and I have a doily and a scarf waiting patently for me  all fun to knit but just not enough time for right now.. 

I plan on getting the Yoga CD out and do some good stretching.. I am so stiff and my back is killing me for some unknown reason. I suspect it is the spicy food! I am drinking lots of water and stretching it very gently.. it is improving and by the time I get to work I'll be good as gold.. I would love to just take a few extra days off.. I have to be patient because it is coming. Then I'll be upset over the paycheck.. LOL 

My son and I are going to collect treasures off the beach and river this winter and make things to sell.. there are a few places in town that will buy home made items.. I love the rocks covered in a doily and he does a great job with walking sticks.. little things like this take no time to make and sell for a pretty penny... Its our plan anyway... he is going to visit with his Mom next month for a week and her friend said that he could possibly get my son a job where he works..  and  so hard to let him go but such a great opportunity.. I can see me taking a road trip every other month!! LOL the job is building cabinets.. that is a good trade and would be a blessing for him and his GF.. she has family there too.. I'm just going to be a complete empty nester if they go! maybe I can snag one of the other grands to come live with us...LOL just being silly now.. LOL I'm not holding my breath.. our son and us are all so very close.. I'm not sure if he is ready to take off yet!! so I am choosing to not think on it too much.. and just go with the flow..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I meant to mention how pretty your shawl is coming.. oh my gosh it is big isn't it!! I think your hubby and you need to build you a nice size blocking mat!! for these large pieces you are making.. something like what Elizabeth does..  then maybe store it somewhere.. when not in use.. when I blocked my Springs dance my husband got some saw horses out and we got some wood and my blocking mats and I had plenty of room.. it was the warm season and no rain.. so I set it up outside.. in one afternoon it was done


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooh, that entrelac sweater/vest intrigues. Have had an idea for using entrelac in a similar way in projects. Info on doing that neckline shaping will be great to study.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane I meant to mention how pretty your shawl is coming.. oh my gosh it is big isn't it!! I think your hubby and you need to build you a nice size blocking mat!! for these large pieces you are making.. something like what Elizabeth does..  then maybe store it somewhere.. when not in use.. when I blocked my Springs dance my husband got some saw horses out and we got some wood and my blocking mats and I had plenty of room.. it was the warm season and no rain.. so I set it up outside.. in one afternoon it was done


What Jane needs is a blocking room!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I told my kids this weekend.. 'We can't change all that has happen or been said to us in the past.. but we can choose how to deal with it' It's up the them to let it destroy their lives or move forward and not give those who hurt us any more power over our lives!! no one's lives are perfect and in a lot of cases somethings get twisted around and are perceived hurtful when that was not the intention.. we need to not let it destroy us..( that works for me, my sis chooses to let it continue to destroy her life )
> I think knitting really helps as far as comfort and meditation style of healing goes.. it helps us feel good for what we are doing and what we accomplish plus the mere movement of knitting is so therapeutic


Very true Ronie. It just takes lots of energy side-stepping the hurts. Like running an obstacle course whenever you are with these people. I am always amazed at how these kids of mine twist things I say to conform to their deeply held beliefs. Essentially it is their cognitive dissonance. If they kept it to themselves, which is what they need to do, I would not care.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! I hope everyone had a great weekend.. now on to Monday!!  LOL I have 1 more week of these long hours.. I have a little niggle in the back of my mind that keeps telling me that this week won't be near as long as I had thought.. so maybe they will cut the hours earlier??  that would be nice.
> 
> Yes Tanya I am referring to the Advent scarf.. I am still working on it.. I have clue 10, 11 and 12 to do then I am going to do 1 and 2 again.. I am not sure if I am just going to knit straight through or graft clues 1 and 2 so that they are going in the same direction.. I am doing a great job of using up a lot of this yarn and should be done with this by the end of the week  .. then I will finish up my Entrelac cowl and I have a doily and a scarf waiting patently for me  all fun to knit but just not enough time for right now..
> 
> ...


Sounds like great fun collecting natural materials for craft work. And the cabinet making job sounds like a great job. Lots of good skill to develop there. Your back may be aching from too much standing and not enough real walking or moving around. I doubt the spices did it as most are very healing in the body. Enjoy


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> With Amy, we will be going at a much slower pace. When I am there on my own, I do do a lot of walking. I love to walk along the Embankment. That is usually the one thing I insist on doing. I tend, when on my own, to pick an area and sightsee there until I tire, then ride the Tube to another area and do likewise until my body tells me time to quit. I just love London and can never get enough of it.
> 
> We will be back over in November en route to our Rhine cruise and will have 3 or 4 days in London.
> 
> Sue


Last time we were there i wore my step counter. We were walking 20,000 plus steps a day. No wonder I was wanting my bed by 9pm. i agree the Embankment is a lovely walk. You are going to have a wonderful time.
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--please, no need to apologize. I know you mean to be supportive and you actually are correct that they do admire and care about me on some level. But their hostility and childhood rage still consumes them and they act it out around me all the time. It is hard to get beyond this when trying to dodge their bullets constantly. One major mistake I made when they were young was not setting strong enough boundaries while being tolerant of much of their abusive behavior. They both literally blamed me for all the ills of the world!!! Have to laugh at that one but they had/have no humor about things in our past nor did they see the positive lessons to be learned from our hardships. I had a good laugh to myself yesterday when DD was talking about living for several weeks without running water or bathroom facilities. She said others did not handle it well but remembering the 2 years we living without running water of functioning toilet or showers made it easy for her to deal with these conditions. Of course she never acknowledged that those touch times we had years ago came into good stead today as she had to role model for these spoiled young teens how to adjust. DD would never perceive that she was those rotten teen agers to me and still is. So the saga continues and you and the others here have been very supportive of me and are so good to hear my boo hoos.


 :thumbup: No problem, Tanya. Sometimes you just have to tell someone .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> An interesting use of entrelac
> KIRRAWEE Entrelac Bodice Cap Sleeved Vest by Margaret Rowe
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kirrawee
> 
> ...


Love the socks - saved, thank you.
Pretty butterfly shawl too but I don't speak German


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I told my kids this weekend.. 'We can't change all that has happen or been said to us in the past.. but we can choose how to deal with it' It's up the them to let it destroy their lives or move forward and not give those who hurt us any more power over our lives!! no one's lives are perfect and in a lot of cases somethings get twisted around and are perceived hurtful when that was not the intention.. we need to not let it destroy us..( that works for me, my sis chooses to let it continue to destroy her life )
> I think knitting really helps as far as comfort and meditation style of healing goes.. it helps us feel good for what we are doing and what we accomplish plus the mere movement of knitting is so therapeutic


Totally agree with what you said, Ronie. We choose to be victims - or not. You are obviously a strong woman. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What Jane needs is a blocking room!!!!!!


LOL now that would be nice! My Aunts husband built her a special room for her crafts  We have a shop that would work for me.. but hubby has been without a shop or garage for so long it was just natural that he take it ..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> WOW!!! I love the blue you chose, Jane!!! Your special beads look great.


Thank you, Toni


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wonderful and very true advice, Ronie. We can't always control what people say or do. We certainly can choose how to respond. Sometimes that is really hard to respond in a positive way, but it is well worth it later.
> 
> Julie, way back many postings ago, you said something about sleeve shaping. I pick up and put down the cable sweater that I have been knitting for DD and am thinking that I will use the time during your party to make huge strides. I am knitting in the round from the hem up and getting close to the arm holes. She doesn't want the drop shoulder or gussets of the Guernsey. (I know how to do those!  ) Can I pick your brain for how to when I get that far? Please? Or Linda? I caught what you said about sizing your sweaters, too.
> 
> Have a blessed day, everyone!


Toni, I cheat when it comes to changing the shaping. I have 2 Ann Budd "recipe" books - one top down and the other bottom up. I hate figuring out the numbers for myself so I use her books because the figuring is done for me, for the most part. I don't mind a little bit of adapting further.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I meant to mention how pretty your shawl is coming.. oh my gosh it is big isn't it!!


Thank you, Ronie - yes it is really big. It will give much more coverage than a square or a circle because you can actually fit in the middle of this shape whereas the others would be doubled over.


> I think your hubby and you need to build you a nice size blocking mat!! ...


I plan on investigating those ideas further in September. My mind is too addled at the moment. I will be soooo glad when the championship meet is over.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What Jane needs is a blocking room!!!!!!


Well, I kind of do - just don't have the surface that I need. I'll work on that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love the socks


Pretty in that blue, too, aren't they? I figured that someone here would like them.


> Pretty butterfly shawl too but I don't speak German


Maybe someone can decipher the page well enough to get us to the download file. If there's graphs, they could be used in something else - if we couldn't figure out the pattern using Elizabeth's dictionary.
That'd be great fun & another challenge met. Actually, I have a friend who speaks German. Hmm - I think that I'll email her & see if she can help me. Maybe when I go to France, I can get her to help me with it, even.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> .. We were walking 20,000 plus steps a day. No wonder I was wanting my bed by 9pm....


That'd be 7-10km a day - depending on your stride length. Right - make no wonder you were tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wonderful and very true advice, Ronie. We can't always control what people say or do. We certainly can choose how to respond. Sometimes that is really hard to respond in a positive way, but it is well worth it later.
> 
> Julie, way back many postings ago, you said something about sleeve shaping. I pick up and put down the cable sweater that I have been knitting for DD and am thinking that I will use the time during your party to make huge strides. I am knitting in the round from the hem up and getting close to the arm holes. She doesn't want the drop shoulder or gussets of the Guernsey. (I know how to do those!  ) Can I pick your brain for how to when I get that far? Please? Or Linda? I caught what you said about sizing your sweaters, too.
> 
> Have a blessed day, everyone!


Would you like to PM me when you get there- or does anyone else want to follow what to do? One of the most important things is to write it down, as you work the first side- so you can do the second without guesswork!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL now that would be nice! My Aunts husband built her a special room for her crafts  We have a shop that would work for me.. but hubby has been without a shop or garage for so long it was just natural that he take it ..


Well DH has the 1800 sq ft garage but the lack of A/C keeps me from even asking for space, lol. I plan to convert part of the hangar apartment (not built yet, plan to live in it while the house is being built, probably 3 to 5 years out) into a craft and dance studio. We are working on layouts for a small apartment, around 600 to 800 sq ft, two stories. The stairs take up so much room. I was joking that we could put in a ladder for up and a pole for down but since I can climb a pole I don't need the ladder so we could skip that and save even more space. LOL

I procrastinated on placing my order for additional beads for Dancing Bees and now am hoping it gets here this week. Else I won't be able to finish Clue 4 when I go on vacation next week. Geesh. Idiot. I had enough beads but in two brands. Brand A are fine, Brand B have teeny holes that I can barely get the line through, once. Let alone attempting yarn. So I ordered more of Brand A a couple of weeks ago. But I did not calculate properly on how many I would need so am still short. Sigh. So I ordered more today. If the express shipping charges were not so high relative to my order costs (reasonable for the service tho) then I would not be sweating out my self-induced delay. I did pick up some nice necklaces really cheap though. Check out the rummage sale at Fire Mountain Gems if you are inclined.

Almost lunch time - aka Melanie's knitting break


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well DH has the 1800 sq ft garage but the lack of A/C keeps me from even asking for space, lol. I plan to convert part of the hangar apartment (not built yet, plan to live in it while the house is being built, probably 3 to 5 years out) into a craft and dance studio. We are working on layouts for a small apartment, around 600 to 800 sq ft, two stories. The stairs take up so much room. I was joking that we could put in a ladder for up and a pole for down but since I can climb a pole I don't need the ladder so we could skip that and save even more space. LOL
> 
> I procrastinated on placing my order for additional beads for Dancing Bees and now am hoping it gets here this week. Else I won't be able to finish Clue 4 when I go on vacation next week. Geesh. Idiot. I had enough beads but in two brands. Brand A are fine, Brand B have teeny holes that I can barely get the line through, once. Let alone attempting yarn. So I ordered more of Brand A a couple of weeks ago. But I did not calculate properly on how many I would need so am still short. Sigh. So I ordered more today. If the express shipping charges were not so high relative to my order costs (reasonable for the service tho) then I would not be sweating out my self-induced delay. I did pick up some nice necklaces really cheap though. Check out the rummage sale at Fire Mountain Gems if you are inclined.
> 
> Almost lunch time - aka Melanie's knitting break


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love the socks - saved, thank you.


Me too  I am a weather watcher so these are right up my alley.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love the socks - saved, thank you.
> Pretty butterfly shawl too but I don't speak German


I love them, too, and have saved the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...since I can climb a pole I don't need the ladder so we could skip that and save even more space...


You could install a pulley for when you have visitors - or it might be a good way to get rid of unwanted company. Make sure that you have windows that open wide upstairs so that you can move furniture in - unless you plan on building around it.

I hope your beads arrive in time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would you like to PM me when you get there- or does anyone else want to follow what to do? One of the most important things is to write it down, as you work the first side- so you can do the second without guesswork!


Good advice, Julie! I will remember to write down my stitches. I have a sweaters from the top down book. That might help if I reverse the process. :? I need to get several things done first before I dive back into this project. She will be so happy when it is done though, and so will I.  Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You could install a pulley for when you have visitors - or it might be a good way to get rid of unwanted company. Make sure that you have windows that open wide upstairs so that you can move furniture in - unless you plan on building around it.
> 
> I hope your beads arrive in time.


Or a belay system on a rock wall. I could come down and facilitate for you while they are climbing.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

So many of us have developed coping methods for the hurts is our lives. It is good to see those coping methods are similar to what is taught in Celebrate Recovery.

To learn more, locate a group in your area. Celebrate Recovery is similar to AA except is Christ based. I can recommend it or something similar. Celebrate Recovery is more than drug or alcohol abuse. It addresses all the hurts, habits and hang ups in our lives and offers methods to work through them. Allowing these things to continue to fester hurts us not the other person(s).

One of the hardest things we can do is forgive ourselves. One of the most important is forgive others and make amends. It is good to have a sponsor or someone to confide in. Not for sympathy but for guidance and support. The next is to let it go. Realize the other person has made a choice and not let that choice influence our lives. It is their choice, not ours.

We lived for years without running water unless you call one of us kids running with a bucket of water running water. Then for years it was running cold water only. It was too easy to run the well dry to have a water heater. I never felt deprived. It was life. I still use a well and have no rural or city water access. And it tastes better. I do have a better well. Water runs in faster than the pump takes it out. The driller hit 2 underground streams and white sand. This one well supplies all the water needed. When I was a kid we had 2 wells and I could pump them both dry, several times a day.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Or a belay system on a rock wall. I could come down and facilitate for you while they are climbing.


ooh, a rappel line, I like it


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Or a belay system on a rock wall. I could come down and facilitate for you while they are climbing.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe someone can decipher the page well enough to get us to the download file. If there's graphs, they could be used in something else - if we couldn't figure out the pattern using Elizabeth's dictionary.
> That'd be great fun & another challenge met. Actually, I have a friend who speaks German. Hmm - I think that I'll email her & see if she can help me. Maybe when I go to France, I can get her to help me with it, even.


 :thumbup: Sounds good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be 7-10km a day - depending on your stride length. Right - make no wonder you were tired.


Then there is the sensory overload, Tanya was talking about. I went to college in London and can't remember it being so tiring. You don't think age could have anything to do with it do you? Heaven forbid. I'm still 22 in my head.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well DH has the 1800 sq ft garage but the lack of A/C keeps me from even asking for space, lol. I plan to convert part of the hangar apartment (not built yet, plan to live in it while the house is being built, probably 3 to 5 years out) into a craft and dance studio. We are working on layouts for a small apartment, around 600 to 800 sq ft, two stories. The stairs take up so much room. I was joking that we could put in a ladder for up and a pole for down but since I can climb a pole I don't need the ladder so we could skip that and save even more space. LOL
> 
> I procrastinated on placing my order for additional beads for Dancing Bees and now am hoping it gets here this week. Else I won't be able to finish Clue 4 when I go on vacation next week. Geesh. Idiot. I had enough beads but in two brands. Brand A are fine, Brand B have teeny holes that I can barely get the line through, once. Let alone attempting yarn. So I ordered more of Brand A a couple of weeks ago. But I did not calculate properly on how many I would need so am still short. Sigh. So I ordered more today. If the express shipping charges were not so high relative to my order costs (reasonable for the service tho) then I would not be sweating out my self-induced delay. I did pick up some nice necklaces really cheap though. Check out the rummage sale at Fire Mountain Gems if you are inclined.
> 
> Almost lunch time - aka Melanie's knitting break


I hate trying to calculate how many beads to buy -the pattern gives a number(sometimes) and then you buy by weight. It does my head in. So you have my sympathy, Melanie. :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...You don't think age could have anything to do with it do you? ...


Definitely not.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Then there is the sensory overload, Tanya was talking about. I went to college in London and can't remember it being so tiring. You don't think age could have anything to do with it do you? Heaven forbid. I'm still 22 in my head.


Aren't we all?!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely not.


I didn't think so. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Then there is the sensory overload, Tanya was talking about. I went to college in London and can't remember it being so tiring. You don't think age could have anything to do with it do you? Heaven forbid. I'm still 22 in my head.


I feel much younger than my age, too. It is all in the attitude and our expectations. That is why I never accept body weakness as a given and keep looking for ways to effect healing of both body and spirit.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a quick hello so I will receive updates....so very far behind...leaving to take grandkids back to Seattle....about 5 or so hours on plane...then 2 days there then come back on Thursday...I am totally exhausted and hurting all over...be glad to come back home Thursday. Wish me luck.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Wish me luck.


Good luck & good rest!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello so I will receive updates....so very far behind...leaving to take grandkids back to Seattle....about 5 or so hours on plane...then 2 days there then come back on Thursday...I am totally exhausted and hurting all over...be glad to come back home Thursday. Wish me luck.


Florida has lots of massage people and other good healers. You need one of them when you return. And you deserve it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Best wishes ,DFL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I got registered at that site, but have not figured it out yet. I got a welcome msg that I replied to, but the response was that it was the Geist, which I took to mean an administrator or something and told me to reply in a forum. Afraid I don't have any more time to play around with it today, but it might be good to brush up my German, just the timing not good right now as I am too busy getting ready for my trip. I looked at a post by someone about finishing her Pimpampel, but the picture wouldn't open.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Good luck & good rest!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello so I will receive updates....so very far behind...leaving to take grandkids back to Seattle....about 5 or so hours on plane...then 2 days there then come back on Thursday...I am totally exhausted and hurting all over...be glad to come back home Thursday. Wish me luck.


Safe travels, DFL. Where in the Seattle area will you be?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...... I'm still 22 in my head.


Me, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello so I will receive updates....so very far behind...leaving to take grandkids back to Seattle....about 5 or so hours on plane...then 2 days there then come back on Thursday...I am totally exhausted and hurting all over...be glad to come back home Thursday. Wish me luck.


Have a safe trip!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, good luck!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just jumping in quick to say hi. I am back from my little trip to visit with my parents, dd, sil, and gs. It was so wonderful to spend time with all of them, but I did not get much knitting done. I did a bit more work on a sock I brought along. Got to see the cirque du solei and went to the movies with my gs. I am so blessed that I still have both my parents and am so grateful to be able to spend time with them. My mom is 93 and dad is 90. 
I now have to go catch up with chores in the garden etc., but will try to do some catching up here as I can.

DFL, safe trip to Seattle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--great the trip was wonderful and how special to see Cirque du Soleil. I have seen them only on TV some years ago.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Caryn! I am glad you had such a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Safe travels and good luck DFL.

Welcome back Caryn. Glad the trip was a success


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello so I will receive updates....so very far behind...leaving to take grandkids back to Seattle....about 5 or so hours on plane...then 2 days there then come back on Thursday...I am totally exhausted and hurting all over...be glad to come back home Thursday. Wish me luck.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good luck.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely for you to see so many relatives Caryn.
I wish I was near to you all .When my first husband died I had just retired so did a massage course to keep myself busy .could pummel all of you ! 
DFL ...good wishes for your trip .
Now I am not meaning to be insulting or rude with my next observation .Tricia mentions using a well .My notion of America is how advanced everything is there so I was rather surprised that there was no running water .Maybe I have misunderstood or you live somewhwere really outlandish .
Mel ..I have an almost new wynch in my garage which I could try to send to save you having a staircase !
Just read through several pages and forgotten most of your comments .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just jumping in quick to say hi. I am back from my little trip to visit with my parents, dd, sil, and gs. It was so wonderful to spend time with all of them, but I did not get much knitting done. I did a bit more work on a sock I brought along. Got to see the cirque du solei and went to the movies with my gs. I am so blessed that I still have both my parents and am so grateful to be able to spend time with them. My mom is 93 and dad is 90.
> I now have to go catch up with chores in the garden etc., but will try to do some catching up here as I can.
> 
> DFL, safe trip to Seattle.


Sounds like you had a wonderful time, Caryn.

:thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh how do you get these updates that people mention ?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--getting updates just means catching up with the reading here.

Wish you were closer, too, as I could use a gentle pummeling right now. That was a great thing to do for yourself going thru such a loss. My DIL's dad suddenly died last Spring and her mother is a wreck finding it impossible to create a life for herself. She was so totally tied to this man. Definitely a very strong feminist lesson in there for any woman.

The US is pretty developed but we have pockets of extreme poverty in different parts of the country.. I am not talking about Tricia who was talking about undeveloped farm conditions when she was a child. I once did a job site visit and needed an escort to prevent getting shot as the tenants did not know me. I was then told that Social Services wanted to move them out because there was no water there. It was also a dirt floor shack with no windows in big holes in the outer walls. When I asked the woman, a toothless one with wild hair and a stomach tumor the size of a basketball how long she was without water, she grinned at me and said, "Why honey, we never had no water here!" She had raised 5 children in this shack and hauled water from up the hill her whole life. And this was about 1981. Before Katrina I saw areas like this in New Orleans that look like El Bario areas in Brazil. The most utter poverty and lack of facilities you could ever imagine. I lived for 2 years without water and facilities after my house burned down in in 1985. We hauled water in and out while living in an old trailer and trying to get the house rebuilt. In many areas they are trying to privatize water and are cutting off water services to poor people who cannot afford the inflated rates. It is part of gentrification plan where they are trying to force poor folk out of their communities. So the US is very highly developed but, as in all class based cultures, there is a great gap beta those who have privilege and those who don't.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...It was so wonderful to spend time with all of them...


Great to hear that, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free today only 
Fan of Storm - Earthbound by Carola Lueck
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fan-of-storm---earthbound

FREE UNTIL AUGUST 31st 
Bandit Cowl by O/C Knitiot Designs - Deby Lake
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bandit-cowl

Labor Day Mystery Shawlette KAL 2012 by O/C Knitiot Designs - Deby Lake
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/labor-day-mystery-shawlette-kal-2012

This is an interesting use of those novelty scarf yarns.
Vortex Scarf Crochet Pattern
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2015/03/02/free-vortex-scarf-crochet-pattern-from-redheart-com/

Anyone with small kids in their lives might like the 
Elf on the Shelf by Sydney Duenas
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elf-on-the-shelf


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...I wish I was near to you all .When my first husband died I had just retired so did a massage course to keep myself busy .could pummel all of you !
> ......Now I am not meaning to be insulting or rude with my next observation .Tricia mentions using a well .My notion of America is how advanced everything is there so I was rather surprised that there was no running water .Maybe I have misunderstood or you live somewhwere really outlandish .....


We would line up to get pummeled!!! 

Tricia lives on a farm in the middle of the prairie, far from most populations, if I understand her correctly.

We use well water on our farm also.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Caryn! I am glad you had such a wonderful trip!!!


Ditto from me , Caryn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello so I will receive updates....so very far behind...leaving to take grandkids back to Seattle....about 5 or so hours on plane...then 2 days there then come back on Thursday...I am totally exhausted and hurting all over...be glad to come back home Thursday. Wish me luck.


It sounds like you had your hands full!! you and hubby need some good old fashion alone time!! Your not use to having the little ones around  I will be so nice when you walk back into your house and it is quiet.. I am sure there will be lots of things you will miss about having them around but for now that seems like a long few days to go.. I hope the weather in Seattle is amazing!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely for you to see so many relatives Caryn.
> I wish I was near to you all .When my first husband died I had just retired so did a massage course to keep myself busy .could pummel all of you !
> DFL ...good wishes for your trip .
> Now I am not meaning to be insulting or rude with my next observation .Tricia mentions using a well .My notion of America is how advanced everything is there so I was rather surprised that there was no running water .Maybe I have misunderstood or you live somewhwere really outlandish .
> ...


I think Tricia was talking about when she was younger. I think most of America has running water and modern plumbing.. actually I don't think you can rent or buy a house if those standards weren't in place. but there are lots who camp.. and are the homeless  I knew a family who camped all summer to save up enough money to buy a house..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ann--getting updates just means catching up with the reading here.
> 
> Wish you were closer, too, as I could use a gentle pummeling right now. That was a great thing to do for yourself going thru such a loss. My DIL's dad suddenly died last Spring and her mother is a wreck finding it impossible to create a life for herself. She was so totally tied to this man. Definitely a very strong feminist lesson in there for any woman.
> 
> The US is pretty developed but we have pockets of extreme poverty in different parts of the country.. I am not talking about Tricia who was talking about undeveloped farm conditions when she was a child. I once did a job site visit and needed an escort to prevent getting shot as the tenants did not know me. I was then told that Social Services wanted to move them out because there was no water there. It was also a dirt floor shack with no windows in big holes in the outer walls. When I asked the woman, a toothless one with wild hair and a stomach tumor the size of a basketball how long she was without water, she grinned at me and said, "Why honey, we never had no water here!" She had raised 5 children in this shack and hauled water from up the hill her whole life. And this was about 1981. Before Katrina I saw areas like this in New Orleans that look like El Bario areas in Brazil. The most utter poverty and lack of facilities you could ever imagine. I lived for 2 years without water and facilities after my house burned down in in 1985. We hauled water in and out while living in an old trailer and trying to get the house rebuilt. In many areas they are trying to privatize water and are cutting off water services to poor people who cannot afford the inflated rates. It is part of gentrification plan where they are trying to force poor folk out of their communities. So the US is very highly developed but, as in all class based cultures, there is a great gap beta those who have privilege and those who don't.


It is eye-opening how some people still live, isn't it? :? You don't think that it could be like that here in the US.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:



> It sounds like you had your hands full!! you and hubby need some good old fashion alone time!! Your not use to having the little ones around  I will be so nice when you walk back into your house and it is quiet.. I am sure there will be lots of things you will miss about having them around but for now that seems like a long few days to go.. I hope the weather in Seattle is amazing!!!


It is right now and through Thursday. The smoke we've had the last few days from the fires on the other side of the mountains is finally clearing out so that's good.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I picked up that Fan of Storm shawl.. I think it will take quite a bit of studying.. it looks so nice though.. it would be fun to learn to knit it.. 

Its great you had such a good visit Caryn.. get some rest  

I used well water when we were on the ranch too.. I agree it tastes so much better than even bottled water. 

Well I got home a bit early today.. I just had that niggle and I am so glad I was right.. it feels good to be home at this time of night.. I got home just minutes before hubby did.. we will have dinner together  I will also not be so worn out that I can't knit.. I'd like to get to day 11 tonight.  (advent scarf)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is right now and through Thursday. The smoke we've had the last few days from the fires on the other side of the mountains is finally clearing out so that's good.


That is great!!! we had heavy fog all day yesterday and most of today.. the sun just came out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great!!! we had heavy fog all day yesterday and most of today.. the sun just came out!


It feels so great to have the sun come out after days of fog or just gray, dull weather.  We're supposed to have showers on Friday late and off and on over the weekend. We need several days of rain, though to really help us out..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris' happy belated birthday! Hope you enjoyed your day.

Ros, I enjoyed seeing your pics of Jackson playing with his Jack In the Box. He is so much fun! Loved the video too.

Julie the guernsey is looking wonderful.

Jane, so glad that Michael got off safely and that you got back ok.

And Happy Anniversary Ros. Hope you had a great time celebrating.

Melanie, how wonderful to have a new local yarn store to play in  . 

Linda, your lace entrelac is incredible. Very very lovely! You are so creative!

Ok, taking a break for a cup of tea  pg70


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, so glad that Michael got off safely and that you got back ok.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm popping in to catch up but thought I would add a couple of pics first of you know who. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a closer shot of the one you are working on? I would be interested to see the difference!


Here it is Julie, it's sitting on my knee for the close up, it's a very pretty soft pink, not showing up in this photo. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...a couple of pics first of you know who. 💞


Our little sweetheart


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, love your new Forest avatar. 

Beautiful picture of you and the lake Chris. What a lovely day.
And lovely yarn. Nice to be able to choose your own birthday present, nice treat!

And happy belated anniversary Toni. How great that your son had a good first game and got to play so much! Hope you will have a nice special dinner too!

Julie how nice that your gd won that writing prize! That is a wonderful accomplishment. It is true that they grow up so fast. I can't believe that my gs is 16 already.

Ros that pink blanket is gorgeous as is the pretty little "fishtail lace" outfit.

Nice news about your son Norma. Albania sounds like a nice place for them. I will have to look it up to see where it is. My geography knowledge is not too good!

Tanya, so glad the cat is doing great with its healing. 

Jan, glad your outing for your niece turned out well. That bean dish sounds yummy. I like beans too, but I'm a vegetarian, so I wouldn't have had the bacon and other meat in it.

Sue, your dancing bees after clue 5 is looking great.
And so is yours Jane!
Pg 88 -have to go now. I'll have to continue catching up in the morning


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm popping in to catch up but thought I would add a couple of pics first of you know who. 💞


Awwww. Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, love your new Forest avatar.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Our little sweetheart


Thank you Jane, I'm hoping he puts a smile on your face. 😍 lil man was so excited last night, his little drum kit arrived and he was playing on them before it was properly assembled. He loves it!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros that pink blanket is gorgeous as is the pretty little "fishtail lace" outfit.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Awwww. Thank you, Ros!


You're welcome Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work, Ros. Of course, the recipient will love it.
> Looking forward to seeing the border.


Thank you Jane, not my choice of colours, but my brother asked me to make it for his friend and the Mum to be loves it. I haven't decided how big the shawl is going to be, of course the bigger the shawl the more border I need to knit😳💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Cute outfit - live those little MaryJanes.


Thank you Jane, I love making them and they are so quick and use up tiny bits of leftover yarn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is more she got to talk with the author of her favourite pony books, and had ALL 13 of them signed by her!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One book has to be donated to her school, the other two are for her to keep- I've not spoken with her since- so have news only from Bronwen's perspective- but I gather the family had a lovely outing, and the little boy had a story form one of his favourite authors.


That's great Julie!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful girls!


Thank you Pam and they good natured too, I love them.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Happy Belated Birthdays and Anniversaries to all and sundry!
> 
> I am so, so, so far behind. It is the end of the 2015 design season and the beginning of 2016 for me, so am swamped, but trying to keep up with y'all.
> 
> Still working on my curtain - only 6 inches to go! WooHoo! Would like to finish by the end of this LP, but will see how the time goes. Raining today, so a great time to sit back and relax with some knitting! Enjoy the day, everyone!


Thank you Elizabeth and I'm looking forward to seeing your curtain. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> More smiles
> She is even sporting the sweater in question. I like the sleeves - no band to restrict the fit.


Thanks Jane, I use the pattern for the shaping only (I didn't like the stitch pattern they used) and I just put whatever stitch pattern that takes my fancy. Sometimes I put a rib on the sleeves, depends what stitch pattern I choose. I really like that there are no buttons on this pattern, it's makes it easy to put on little babies and no picking up stitches around the neck!!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, not my choice of colours, but my brother asked me to make it for his friend and the Mum to be loves it. I haven't decided how big the shawl is going to be, of course the bigger the shawl the more border I need to knit😳💞


That is so beautiful, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your pink blanket and the baby sweater are so beautiful. The sweater looks wonderful on that wee one.


Thank you Tanya.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So glad to hear that, Tanya.


Me too Tanya, I'm so glad kitty is getting better. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary !!!! I think if I try to name everyone I would really mess up!


Thank you Ronie, I also hope I didn't miss anyone!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I just finished day 8 or 9 and it is just like that one!! I love it.. and was thinking it would make a nice scarf or blanket!! you did an amazing job with this


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Happy anniversary to you and DH, Ros. May it be a special day for you. You have ad a lot of things happen lately so peace and blessings to you.


Thank you Jan, we did have a lovely day. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Lovely for you to see so many relatives Caryn.
> I wish I was near to you all .When my first husband died I had just retired so did a massage course to keep myself busy .could pummel all of you !
> DFL ...good wishes for your trip .
> Now I am not meaning to be insulting or rude with my next observation .Tricia mentions using a well .My notion of America is how advanced everything is there so I was rather surprised that there was no running water .Maybe I have misunderstood or you live somewhwere really outlandish .
> ...


Ann, I don't live in an outlandish area. I live between 2 towns about 10 miles either way. I do have running water but from the well, not rural or city water. We didn't have running water until I was 16. Rural water became available here about 15 years ago. It was $1,000 to connect and get a meter, $35 monthly charge plus charge for water. Higher now. Then they wanted right of way rights and would not tell me what they were going to do about the gas lines right where they wanted to put the water lines. Were they going to come further inside my property line? Go deeper? The only answer I could get was it was for the company laying the line to decide. My thought was I didn't want them more than 3 feet inside the property line. Then I was going to be responsible for the line from the meter to the house - over a city block. We are talking major dollars here!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Good news about the cat Tanya, thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Just got back from lunch with my mom. Now it's off to the grocery store. Hope I can get in and out between the storms.


I hope you weren't caught out in the storms Melanie and that you are safe now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 5 of Dancing Bees. This is getting to be one very big shawl, and I did the smaller versions of both this and Clue 4. Now this will be put away until after I get back from England. At least I am all ready for the final clue, although I will be a couple of weeks behind when it comes out.
> 
> I didn't use any beads on this clue, but am planning using them again on the border.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I love making them and they are so quick and use up tiny bits of leftover yarn.💞


So cute!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ann--getting updates just means catching up with the reading here.
> 
> Wish you were closer, too, as I could use a gentle pummeling right now. That was a great thing to do for yourself going thru such a loss. My DIL's dad suddenly died last Spring and her mother is a wreck finding it impossible to create a life for herself. She was so totally tied to this man. Definitely a very strong feminist lesson in there for any woman.
> 
> The US is pretty developed but we have pockets of extreme poverty in different parts of the country.. I am not talking about Tricia who was talking about undeveloped farm conditions when she was a child. I once did a job site visit and needed an escort to prevent getting shot as the tenants did not know me. I was then told that Social Services wanted to move them out because there was no water there. It was also a dirt floor shack with no windows in big holes in the outer walls. When I asked the woman, a toothless one with wild hair and a stomach tumor the size of a basketball how long she was without water, she grinned at me and said, "Why honey, we never had no water here!" She had raised 5 children in this shack and hauled water from up the hill her whole life. And this was about 1981. Before Katrina I saw areas like this in New Orleans that look like El Bario areas in Brazil. The most utter poverty and lack of facilities you could ever imagine. I lived for 2 years without water and facilities after my house burned down in in 1985. We hauled water in and out while living in an old trailer and trying to get the house rebuilt. In many areas they are trying to privatize water and are cutting off water services to poor people who cannot afford the inflated rates. It is part of gentrification plan where they are trying to force poor folk out of their communities. So the US is very highly developed but, as in all class based cultures, there is a great gap beta those who have privilege and those who don't.


Well said and some of these areas are in huge cities where the homeless live on the streets and in abandoned buildings. No heat, a/c, water, facilities. Not just jobless adults but run away kids and those lost in the system.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is not finished yet? It looks beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, definitely not finished yet. I need to spread it out, measure it and decide what size I want to make it!!! Then there's the border!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Congrats on your wedding anniversary, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well the measurements are:
> Centre back = 31; Spine = 41; base = 63; widest point = 74
> 74" doesn't seem like a lot but that is across the top, not around the neck - the point hang down there. It actually wraps right around me & then some.
> By base, I mean the length along the central triangular base. The two sides would measure the same I guess - didn't measure them. Seems like they are longer, actually. The spine refers to the seam between two triangles.
> I can only show up to clue 5 for now.


Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: I can so relate to that digging deep and forgiveness.


Me too!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, my heart goes out to you. In my own life I have learnt many hard lessons about projection. It is horrible to be the victim of this ((((hugs))))


{{{{{Hugs}}}}} from me too Tanya. 💞💐💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well said and some of these areas are in huge cities where the homeless live on the streets and in abandoned buildings. No heat, a/c, water, facilities. Not just jobless adults but run away kids and those lost in the system.


We have that happening here in Seattle.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> With Amy, we will be going at a much slower pace. When I am there on my own, I do do a lot of walking. I love to walk along the Embankment. That is usually the one thing I insist on doing. I tend, when on my own, to pick an area and sightsee there until I tire, then ride the Tube to another area and do likewise until my body tells me time to quit. I just love London and can never get enough of it.
> 
> We will be back over in November en route to our Rhine cruise and will have 3 or 4 days in London.
> 
> Sue


Have a wonderful trip Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> {{{{{Hugs}}}}} from me too Tanya. 💞💐💞


And me, too, Tanya.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Awe, Karen! It would have been fun to get together for an hour! Thank you for the thought.
> 
> Happy Belated Anniversary, Ros!!!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Lovely knitting projects, Ros! Sweet photos, too.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Sue, your dancing bees after clue 5 is looking great.
> And so is yours Jane!...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...lil man was so excited last night, his little drum kit arrived ...


Wow - what a great set of drums! He's going to have a grand time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...the bigger the shawl the more border I need to knit😳💞


Lovely border - but pretty deep - I am thinking of how much knitting that will involve!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I love making them and they are so quick and use up tiny bits of leftover yarn.💞


Oh, my gosh, what a precious collection!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Just a quick hello so I will receive updates....so very far behind...leaving to take grandkids back to Seattle....about 5 or so hours on plane...then 2 days there then come back on Thursday...I am totally exhausted and hurting all over...be glad to come back home Thursday. Wish me luck.


Definitely wish you luck!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Caryn! I am glad you had such a wonderful trip!!!


Same from me Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, I enjoyed seeing your pics of Jackson playing with his Jack In the Box. He is so much fun! Loved the video too.


Thank you Caryn, he is so much fun. 💞


> And Happy Anniversary Ros. Hope you had a great time celebrating.


Thank you Caryn, we had a really lovely day. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is so beautiful, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - what a great set of drums! He's going to have a grand time!


He sure is going to have loads of fun!!! It's a cute little set. The good thing is by the time he's too big for them they will know if he's really interested in playing them. His Dad plays drums.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely border - but pretty deep - I am thinking of how much knitting that will involve!


Thanks Jane. Lots of hours that's for sure!!! 😳💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my gosh, what a precious collection!


Thank you Jane. That was the gift I gave my niece. Here's the rest spread out, there's a couple of other things but you've seen them before. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here it is Julie, it's sitting on my knee for the close up, it's a very pretty soft pink, not showing up in this photo. 💞


Thanks Ros for the close-up- now I can see1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Our little sweetheart


He surely is! Is he teething again with his pink cheek?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Here's the rest spread out, there's a couple of other things but you've seen them before. 💞


Quite the production line, you have there, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, love your new Forest avatar.
> 
> Beautiful picture of you and the lake Chris. What a lovely day.
> And lovely yarn. Nice to be able to choose your own birthday present, nice treat!
> ...


Thanks Caryn! Writing is what she loves doing- that and reading. Glad your visit went well. (I think I read earlier.)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros for the close-up- now I can see1


You're welcome Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie!!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He surely is! Is he teething again with his pink cheek?


I think so Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Quite the production line, you have there, Ros!


Thank you Jane, I've just been reading Dee's beautiful comments on your magnificent shawl. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think so Julie. 💞


Hopefully he is well clear of whatever was making him so sick.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully he is well clear of whatever was making him so sick.


I hope so too Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope so too Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I love making them and they are so quick and use up tiny bits of leftover yarn.💞


And you do them so well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Quite the production line, you have there, Ros!


Ditto!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I have read up to p. 97, but need to go back to listen to our little drum solo tomorrow when everyone is up.  (p. 93)

G'Night, all!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> And you do them so well!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto!


Thanks Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I have read up to p. 97, but need to go back to listen to our little drum solo tomorrow when everyone is up.  (p. 93)
> 
> G'Night, all!!!


Sweet dreams Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happy birthday to Designer1234. Hope you have a lovely day Shirley. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Happy birthday to Designer1234. Hope you have a lovely day Shirley. 💞


Happy birthday from me, too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia ...thank you for explaining .Things must be quite difficult if you are 
unwell .Some folks live in appaling conditions all over the world ..sad.
Ros .some fantastic work .I hope the recipents use what you make .the clips reminded me of the song Little Drummer Boy ...thank you .Little puppy was very interested when I played them .
Elizabeth ....not far to go and your window will be adorned with your lovely curtain.
Wonder if anyone is doing the crochet that was decided on for the recent project .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> We would line up to get pummeled!!!
> 
> Tricia lives on a farm in the middle of the prairie, far from most populations, if I understand her correctly.
> 
> We use well water on our farm also.


Well water is quite common in the US. My town is all based on well water with a population of just under 6000 now. Most of the county is on private well water. Well water is not the problem; it is not having water in this day and age. True wells can dry up and some wells don't have enough water. My region is fortunate to have an ample supply of water and drying up is a very rare problem. Recovery rate can be a problem which is why some towns are trying to pass laws that regulate development so residents don't have a problem with losing their water. I am working on a commission that has been writing up 2 water resource laws to prevent this. Will see what the town does with them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros/Pam--thanks for the hugs. They feel great.

Tricia--It is good to be reminded of the inequity that exists for many people. And it is even worse in Cities where natural resources don't exist and people are so dependent on municipal supply. It is not that terrible when everyone around you is living the same way, but to lose water supply when others have easy access is very trying as you cannot compete for the same efficiency in your life. That was the worst of living without running water for those 2 years. It took a great deal of time and energy that others did not have to expend and still we needed to function on the same level as others int he community. My daughter experienced that recently in Nicaragua where her project was assigned. But given the amount of money in a highly developed country like the US, I think it highly criminal that everyone does not have basic facilities like clean water.

Ros--that is an amazing collection of little maryjanes that you did. They really are adorable.

Will go back to check out Jan'e pattern collection in the a.m. Good nite to all


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I am pleased you had a good trip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I picked up that Fan of Storm shawl.. I think it will take quite a bit of studying.. it looks so nice though.. it would be fun to learn to knit it..
> 
> Its great you had such a good visit Caryn.. get some rest
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm popping in to catch up but thought I would add a couple of pics first of you know who. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, not my choice of colours, but my brother asked me to make it for his friend and the Mum to be loves it. I haven't decided how big the shawl is going to be, of course the bigger the shawl the more border I need to knit😳💞


OOO! That is a lovely border.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

May not be around much for a couple of days. MIL has her cataract op to day and will need some extra support as the son who lives with her is away on holiday. Hubby has sprained his wrist and won't be able to help much.
Got to go, she will panic if I'm late. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> May not be around much for a couple of days. MIL has her cataract op to day and will need some extra support as the son who lives with her is away on holiday. Hubby has sprained his wrist and won't be able to help much.
> Got to go, she will panic if I'm late. Have a good day everyone.


All the best, Linda!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--hope MIL's surgery goes successfully. Maybe some knitting time while she is napping.

Ros--your border is beautiful. Looke like something we have seen recently on a shawl pattern. Great to how it look begging created.

Shirley--Happy B'day. I missed, hope not too late


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is looking really good. Can't wait to see what will go with it.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, not my choice of colours, but my brother asked me to make it for his friend and the Mum to be loves it. I haven't decided how big the shawl is going to be, of course the bigger the shawl the more border I need to knit😳💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Pam, love your new Forest
> 
> Sue, your dancing bees after clue 5 is looking great.
> And so is yours Jane!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

May well be "like father, like son".

Sue


RosD said:


> He sure is going to have loads of fun!!! It's a cute little set. The good thing is by the time he's too big for them they will know if he's really interested in playing them. His Dad plays drums.💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, how nice it will be to have a craft and dance studio! You may be the only one to be able to get to it though if you only have a pole to get there  
Too bad about the beads. Hope they get to you before vacation.

Thanks all for the comments on my trip. It was a nice get away and good to see family. The Cirque de soleil was wonderful. They are marvelous acrobats and had gorgeous, colorful costumes. The plane trip was an ordeal, as I had delays and missed connections, so traveling took a lot longer than expected! 

Ann, I will be on that line to get pummeled as well,  we also have well water, but it is running water. it is horrible to think of people who have tolive without clean water. Sure makes me grateful for what I have and often take for granted.

Ros, Jackson sure looks like he is enjoying his new drums. Now he is all set to play along with dad. 
Your edging for the blanket is gorgeous. And all those cute little slippers -wow!

Ronie, glad you got the time off from work to enjoy with your dh and to get some knitting in!

Linda, hope all goes well for your mil's surgery.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Quite a lot of baby knitting there. Looks great, and I am sure will be really appreciated.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. That was the gift I gave my niece. Here's the rest spread out, there's a couple of other things but you've seen them before. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

And from me too.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Happy birthday from me, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopeall goes well for your MIL. Also hope your DH's wrist will be better soon.

Sue


linda09 said:


> May not be around much for a couple of days. MIL has her cataract op to day and will need some extra support as the son who lives with her is away on holiday. Hubby has sprained his wrist and won't be able to help much.
> Got to go, she will panic if I'm late. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, glad your trip went well.

Sue


sisu said:


> Melanie, how nice it will be to have a craft and dance studio! You may be the only one to be able to get to it though if you only have a pole to get there
> Too bad about the beads. Hope they get to you before vacation.
> 
> Thanks all for the comments on my trip. It was a nice get away and good to see family. The Cirque de soleil was wonderful. They are marvelous acrobats and had gorgeous, colorful costumes. The plane trip was an ordeal, as I had delays and missed connections, so traveling took a lot longer than expected!
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Happy birthday to Designer1234. Hope you have a lovely day Shirley. 💞


Happy Birthday from me, too, Shirley!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today is going to be a busy day. I want to do my Aqua Fit class this morning as I won't get the chance to get to my jazzercise tomorrow. My SIL will be picking me up at midday tomorrow and I will be going over to their condo and then he will drive Amy and I to the airport. My DH is having the first step in his cancer treatment this afternoon. They have to insert gold markers inside him ready for his radiation treatments that will start in a couple of weeks. As he says, after today he will be worth a little more! I will have to drive him and I anticipate I will get some knitting done whilst I wait. Expect he will be a little sore afterwards. 
My DH and DS will be fending for themselves for a couple of weeks. Christian has orientation for his new job beginning on Monday. His paternal grandfather is going to let him use one of his cars until he gets on his feet. The whole family is trying to encourage him and help him get started. I know we were all concerned for him when he went to Florida last year. I think it was quite a learning experience for him. It's sort of nice having him around. At least my DH will have some company whilst I'm gone. It will be interesting how the house looks when I get back. Usually it is a little worse for wear and I can never find things. It is amazing how even after 20+ years in this house my DH can't remember where things belong.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hopeall goes well for your MIL. Also hope your DH's wrist will be better soon.
> 
> Sue


And from me, too, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm popping in to catch up but thought I would add a couple of pics first of you know who. 💞


That cheered my lunchtime. I am very late today. I went to have my hair cut and then for coffee at the local garden centre. We have now bought all the spring bulbs for the troughs we have outside.... still waiting for summer!!

Edit That is going to be an mmm interesting household withe drumkit :XD: 
I love your border. Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I love making them and they are so quick and use up tiny bits of leftover yarn.💞


A rainbow of delights!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I think it is hard to appreciate what a big country USA when the UK is so tiny in comparison.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Happy birthday to Designer1234. Hope you have a lovely day Shirley. 💞


and from me too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda I do hope your MIL recovers quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I do hope all goes well with DH. I know what you mean about not knowing where things live DH is a terruble offender on that score. :roll:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope all goes well for your MIL today Linda. I think I have related the story of my grandmother's cataract surgery. She insisted that they must have done something wrong because she never had a wrinkle before the surgery and now she is wrinkled. We just nodded our heads and smiled. My grandmother was one of the most wrinkled people I knew, lol. But having good vision, wrinkles or no, is a blessing.

Sue, you made me smile with your comment about your DH not knowing where stuff is / goes. Same with my DH. I would find a pile of plastic-ware on the kitchen counter after he unloaded the dishwasher. Ten years the stuff went into the same cabinet, which he could find when he wanted to use something, but could not find it when to put things away. Must be those sneaky moving cabinets  Safe journeys and hope all goes well with DH today. Glad he will have company while you are on holiday.

Happy birthday Shirley!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--yes, waiting for summer. We had about a week of the misery and that was it. Am struggling with Labor Day being around the corner and school beginning again, etc. Haircut and coffee break--sounds nice.

Sue--Have a great and safe trip with Amy and wish DH well
Know what you mean about Husbands never getting it as to where things belong. Am on my way to visit a couple, married well over 50 yrs and they still go thru the same thing. But there, DH throws anything he doesn't recognize out and his memory is failing big time. Ha! I have to label any of my food that I leave there as staples for me or he tosses it.

Just went thru stash quickly looking for a what to use up project. Found a 650yd skein of Blue Leceister fingering wt yarn that is stunning and soft, and I had forgotten I even had it. Need to think of a special use of this beauty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yippee!! My beads are on their way. I lucked out and they sent my package via 2-day postal service. Happy dance!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Yippee!! My beads are on their way. I lucked out and they sent my package via 2-day postal service. Happy dance!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yippee!! My beads are on their way. I lucked out and they sent my package via 2-day postal service. Happy dance!!


Yeah!!!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357589-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

